# Which acoustic did you play today ?



## mawmow

My daily practice ax is Godin 5th Avenue (Cognac burst, no electronics) which I played today.

Add on : Which did YOU play today ?


----------



## mawmow

Besides the Godin, played a gorgeous Larrivee OM-09 today. ;-)

And You ?


----------



## BSTheTech

Taylor 414ce


----------



## Intrepid

‘57 Martin 00-18. My “go to” couchguitar.


----------



## jdto

Right now, my only 6-strong acoustic is my Halcyon NL-00 (well, my Art & Lutherie Roadhouse is technically mine, but my daughter plays it more than me). I didn’t pull out the Blueridge BR-160-12, so it’s been the Halcyon and will be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

Me? I played my Irish Bouzouki today, actually.

Say, jdto, is that a 13 fret guitar? Sure don’t see them very often. And is that a Blue Chip I see up there? Aren’t they awesome?


----------



## Mooh

Mostly these two, '95 Beneteau and 2008 House, but likely resonator bass and tenor guitar later.


----------



## nnieman

1930s Oahu Lap steel that was converted to round neck.
Tiny little birch body, massive chunk of aluminum bridge, wood nut- sounds awesome and huge!

Nathan


----------



## jdto

Daniel Grenier said:


> Me? I played my Irish Bouzouki today, actually.
> 
> Say, jdto, is that a 13 fret guitar? Sure don’t see them very often. And is that a Blue Chip I see up there? Aren’t they awesome?


Yes, it’s 13 frets. It’s modelled on an old Gibson Nick Lucas model. Good eye on the Blue Chip. They are really nice.


----------



## LanceT

My weird but quite wonderful Vantage VA22C-B circa 1983 or so.


----------



## mawmow

Took the 1995 Taylor 512 to my weekly course this morning... ;-)


----------



## High/Deaf

The only acoustic I seem to play anymore. I'm spoiled and now all my other acoustics are relegated to 'campfire' status (no, not burning in one, playing while sitting around one).










Note: the pic isn't mine, it's from the Lowden site. Nothing I've taken comes close to doing it justice.


----------



## cboutilier

My old trusty Yamaha FG410s


----------



## mawmow

Well, guitar course ended while golf began... so almost took a week off the guitar. :-/
Babbled blues impro and riffs out of pentatonic blues scales on Godin 5th Avenue (Cognac burst) yesterday...


----------



## Wardo

Martin HD35CS and a Sigma DR28V but mainly bangin on the Telecaster and Firebird since about 10:00 a.m.


----------



## High/Deaf

This one's been getting a lot of playing time lately. NOT for those quiet, introspective moments.


----------



## berniebee

My sweet-sounding-for-finger-picking Guild GAD-30REATB. Only made for a few years, I was lucky enough to find an immaculate pre-owned example of this OM. Thankfully, many people even today have not clued in to up-scale Chinese made guitars, so it was a bargain. All solid spruce and rosewood construction, ebony fretboard and bridge. One piece mahogany neck. Flamed maple binding. I love the snowflakes and diamonds inlay. (A bit of bling, but not over the top.) Just stunning workmanship and fabulous feel and sound. Guild has now replaced the GAD-30R with the plainer F-130R, and I suspect it was because the GAD-30R was a little TOO nice and at half the the price was cutting into sales of the American Guilds. This guitar led me to buying a Guild GAD-50, which is a solid spruce and rosewood dreadnought stunner. "Not real Guilds" because they're not made in the USA, according to some. Me, I just enjoy them.


----------



## Dorian2

Time for all these Couch Potatoes to go outside. Actually I was playing the Seagull 12 string on the couch and brought it out for a nice picture. Plays great, tuned standard, and I don't play it enough. It'll be my Acoustic for this week.


----------



## Everton FC

My Yamaha FG-331. And an old Depression-era Harmony Mandolin.


----------



## mawmow

Today, six-strings GoldTone banjo (banjitar) ! ;-)


----------



## Merlin

Played the BC Rico & S&P 12. Restrung the Loar archtop and played it a bit as well.


----------



## Wardo

Revin up the RiffWrath DR-28V for the next few weeks and need to change out the strings on that one soon and then decide whether or not to bring one of those two jokers in the background. Should probably vacuum the carpet too.


----------



## Speirsy11

Spent an hour or so with my new Rainsong OM over lunch and 30 minutes after the kids went to bed with my Seagull Folk. All in all a pretty nice day!


----------



## jdto

My Halcyon NL-00, as usual lately. Since it’s my only six string acoustic at the moment, it gets a lot of love.


----------



## Ship of fools

well seems that photobucket has locked me out of my photo's what a bunch of dorks


----------



## allthumbs56

At least two acoustic gigs a week and for the past 3 years this girl has been my go-to:


----------



## brucew

Helping son seed so playing time is precious. Just trying to not lose all I gained over the winter. Played Never going back again on the old ovation, SK 1881, can't find my way home, stagolee, ain't no tellin on tanglewood mahogany, sittin on top of the world, that ain't no way to get along and when I lay my burden down on godin.
Now back to work, haha


----------



## Morkolo

A bit of long overdue play time on my Gibson Songwriter Deluxe Studio and then my Gibson J45.


----------



## Merlin

My campfire guitar!


----------



## mawmow

Well, tried and bought an Eastman AC122ce yesterday...
"NGD" to come... some day... ;-)

Add on : played it again today...
Plan to compare with Martin OOO-18 and Taylor 512 though.


----------



## cboutilier

A lovely 1971 Martin M36. Such a sweet, sweet tone.


----------



## mawmow

Yesterday night, played alternatively the brand new Eastman AC122ce, Taylor 512 and Martin OOO-18...


----------



## NotFromToronto

I normally don't like Gibson acoustics... But I always try them out as I do love a lot of their electrics. Today I played a Hummingbird in L&M burlington that was really great!

Aside from that... Every day I'm now playing one or both of these which I made myself.


----------



## Morkolo

I was playing my Martin D18 today and the strings were so dead they wouldn't stay in tune. So I cleaned it up, oiled the bridge and fretboard, put a new set of Elixir Nanowebs on and played it for about 2 hours.


----------



## Wardo

2012 D18, hadn’t played it for awhile.


----------



## Wardo

Morkolo said:


> ... Elixir Nanowebs .


I started using those about a year ago and they sound good on my D18.


----------



## butterknucket

My Larrivee


----------



## Steadfastly

My beautiful new Artisan 12 string.


----------



## jdto

I played my Halcyon NL-00 for our show this afternoon. It was fun.


----------



## mawmow

Won't play today...
Played some pop and jazzy pieces on... nylon Aria AC-80 yesterday. ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Finally stayed home today...
Played tricone Hot Rod and classical Ramirez R4...
Yeah ! I know : Sparse tastes... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Recent Eastman AC122ce... in DADGAD ! ;-)


----------



## Kerry Brown

I'm trying to put together a 45 minute set on my Larrivee. It is the easiest 12 string to play I've ever played but 45 minutes at a time is about all my hands can handle before I need a break..


----------



## urko99

Tony Karol OM


----------



## cbg1

my bud has an mid 50's LG-1 that belonged to his dad. at one time his brother had a refin (on the body ;-) ) done and they installed a large sized set of grover tuners (backwards).
it was pretty headstock heavy..... i had a set of tuners that fit and cut the weight down....it has issues but i put a set of light strings on it and tune it down a step........ he doesn't play but i give it some love every time i visit.


----------



## mawmow

As it is the only one not sold among those three I had put on the market, I played some standard tuning arrangements (from Celtic Guitar Encyclopedia by Glenn Weiser) on my Taylor GS-5 (2007), cedar/mahogany.
Maybe it will not be a bad thing if she does not go... ;-)


----------



## murdude

Only had this a day. It is a Seagull S6 Original Slim and used...but not very. Not a mark on it...not even on the pick guard. I am guessing it is a 2016 or 2017. It has a white border trim around the body instead of the current black. Almost seems like someone got it for a gift, put it away, and never used it. Anyway, love it!


----------



## knight_yyz

I restrung my Yamaha fg 512ii today with John Pearse phosphor bronze lights. Still sounds amazing for a 70's acoustic


----------



## mawmow

Oh man, oh man ! Tuned and played my brand new (directly from the Godin factory and unboxed yesterday evening, still smelling fresh nitrocellulose !) Seagull Performer Concert Hall CW Burnt Amber QIT.
I will long for her to open up but the sound is already good.

I had tried one three weeks ago... Went back Monday... Geeee ! Another guy was trying it... and bought !
So I had ordered this one.


----------



## mawmow

Played the Seagull again... Country Blues repertoire...
At a moment, thought I was playing Gibson L-00 TV ! 8-/


----------



## Ronbeast

mawmow said:


> Oh man, oh man ! Tuned and played my brand new (directly from the Godin factory and unboxed yesterday evening, still smelling fresh nitrocellulose !) Seagull Performer Concert Hall CW Burnt Amber QIT.
> I will long for her to open up but the sound is already good.
> 
> I had tried one three weeks ago... Went back Monday... Geeee ! Another guy was trying it... and bought !
> So I had ordered this one.


That’s one of the guitars that I’ve been thinking a bit about, now that I’m playing a bit more acoustic and jamming with other people. Nice to hear you’re enjoying it!


----------



## mawmow

Ronbeast said:


> That’s one of the guitars that I’ve been thinking a bit about, now that I’m playing a bit more acoustic and jamming with other people. Nice to hear you’re enjoying it!


Just played both the Seagull and the Gibson alternatively on Celtic repertoire (Glenn Weiser's Celtic Guitar Encyclopedia) in standard tuning for the last hour or so... ;-)


----------



## Speirsy11

Again today I played my Rainsong OM. Since buying it I have really neglected my Martin 000-16GT, my Seagull and my LP. I love the tone, the size and the relative indestructible nature of it. 

Plus the carbon looks badass.


----------



## BSTheTech

Taylor 414ce. Made “Bad Moon Rising” my bitch. HNG^%$


----------



## butterknucket

Kerry Brown said:


> I'm trying to put together a 45 minute set on my Larrivee. It is the easiest 12 string to play I've ever played but 45 minutes at a time is about all my hands can handle before I need a break..
> 
> View attachment 216948
> 
> View attachment 216950


Is that from the early 80's?


----------



## Mooh

Inspired by the for sale thread for a La Patrie Collection, I played my La Patrie Concert (right, when it was quite new, the top is darkening a little now). Also in the picture is a Kala tenor and a Cervantes Crossover.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> View attachment 217810
> 
> 
> Inspired by the for sale thread for a La Patrie Collection, I played my La Patrie Concert (right, when it was quite new, the top is darkening a little now). Also in the picture is a Kala tenor and a Cervantes Crossover.


What tuning do you use for the tenor?


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> What tuning do you use for the tenor?


Low to high, CGDA.


----------



## Kerry Brown

butterknucket said:


> Is that from the early 80's?


1981.


----------



## butterknucket

Kerry Brown said:


> 1981.


What magnetic pickup is in it?


----------



## Kerry Brown

butterknucket said:


> What magnetic pickup is in it?


It’s a Fishman of some sort. I have no idea what model. It was installed when I got the guitar. It is very low output and really needs an active DI box but it sounds very nice. Unamplified it is spectacular.


----------



## mawmow

Well, as it still hasn't sold, I gave a try to the Taylor GS-5 Cedar/Mahogany : What a sound, man, what a sound !


----------



## Speirsy11

Broke out the Martin 000-16GT today. Mainly to decide if I’m going to trade it for a Larrivée 150 Canadian Edition L-03. 

Huge mistake because now I want to keep the Mart8n and buy the Larrivée.


----------



## mawmow

Speirsy11 said:


> Broke out the Martin 000-16GT today. Mainly to decide if I’m going to trade it for a Larrivée 150 Canadian Edition L-03. Huge mistake because now I want to keep the Mart8n and buy the Larrivée.


Same boat with My Taylor GS-5 that did not sell though on the market for three months now. Got a few insufficient offers... May keep it with Martins 0,0125 string gauge...

Today, played the Eastman AC122ce in DADGAD... ;-)


----------



## Speirsy11

mawmow said:


> Same boat with My Taylor GS-5 that did not sell though on the market for three months now. Got a few insufficiwnt offers... May keep it with Martins 0,0125 string gauge...
> 
> Today, played the Eastman AC122ce in DADGAD... ;-)


I restrung my Rainsong with Elixir 80/20 Nano and I might as well sell everything else I own. 

Anyone who hasn’t, you really should consider giving Rainsong a legit try.


----------



## mawmow

Some O'Carolan's stuff on Gibson L-00TV, standard tuning.


----------



## mawmow

A bunch of great immortal melodies on the Seagull ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Quite the same tunes as yesterday, but on Martin OOO-18 today... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Well, today, as the weather cooled a bit and allowed me not to sweat on the nitro finish, I played some reknowned melodies on Taylor GS-5 in standard tuning and some celtic melodies on Taylor 510 in DADGAD.


----------



## jdto

I arrived at the cottage this evening for a two-week stay. I brought my Eastman E6om and my Art & Lutherie Roadhouse Parlour. Tonight I played the Eastman. I really like the sound of this OM. I’ve had it for a few weeks and it has really impressed me.


----------



## Ronbeast

Technically last night, but it ran into this morning too, as I didn’t get home until 5am

I brought my Gretsch Jim dandy to a jam that a coworker was hosting as a “farewell” to my buddy who is getting married on the 21st of July.

Lots of drinks, and great music. Some of the guys have been playing in bands for over 50 years, so it was a lot of fun to play with some well-polished musicians.

The little Gretsch was great. I got lots of compliments on the tone, and everyone wanted to try it out. Was also able to hold its own in terms of volume, which surprised me; most of the evening had me playing against two Jumbos, a dreadnaught or two, and a telecaster, plus a makeshift snare drum. The Jim Dandy didn’t handle the high volumes perfectly, but it handled them better than I expected it to.

All in all, a great night!


----------



## Morkolo

Martin D18 this evening.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Took my made in Kalamazoo mandolin to the monthly acoustic jam this evening. I only know a few chords on the mandolin so I had to play songs with chords that I know. Limiting but lots of fun anyway.


----------



## mawmow

Played some "celtics" on Guild F-30 in CGDGAD tuning... yesterday evening...
Continued to explore Jim Tozier's arrangements of Irish and Scottish traditionals in CGCGCD on a fabulously sounding Larrivée OM-09 today.

"Why do you "need" so many guitars?" asked the wife.
"Cause I'm too lazy to tune a guitar every time I turn a page or wander through these many songbooks on diverse repertoires I bought" did I answer. ;-)


----------



## brucew

mawmow said:


> "Cause I'm too lazy to tune a guitar every time I turn a page did I answer. ;-)


Told mine it was cheaper than replacing strings every few weeks.  (actually, she's fine with it, she at least claims she enjoys listening and says it's much cheaper than a mistress I couldn't afford anyway. (she has a good sense of humor) )

Break in haying for rain, so spent the day between the tanglewood 6 crossroads, 12 hond. mah. and godin in D trying to retain what I gained over the winter. (alternating thumb base looks to be sticking, so that's good!)

.......It appears I'm about to embark on a Willie Brown/Freddie King kick.


----------



## Merlin

This one!


----------



## GTmaker

I dont usually plug this acoustic into an amp but today I did.
Sounded great but it did have a feedback problem in certain positions.
Here is my Sigma acoustic/electric .
G.


----------



## mawmow

Today, continued working on some Glenn Weiser's celtic arrangements on Godin 5th Avenue, cognac, standard tuning.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

Today it was my Martin 12 string as usual and squeezed in a bit of La Patrie Etude classical.


----------



## Mooh

The one on the right, a surprisingly good modern day Dobro, a gift from my bride maybe 6 years ago (I forget exactly), though she knew I'd been looking at it. Can't believe I waited over 30 years before owning a resonator. I play it a lot.


----------



## Morkolo

The old Gibson this evening.


----------



## Dorian2

Gotta love the guitars that have been played !


----------



## Daniel Grenier

Mooh said:


> View attachment 218712
> 
> 
> The one on the right, a surprisingly good modern day Dobro, a gift from my bride maybe 6 years ago (I forget exactly), though she knew I'd been looking at it. Can't believe I waited over 30 years before owning a resonator. I play it a lot.


Beautiful stuff. I don’t have a resonator yet but I have been wanting one for way too long now. Time to act. 

Say, is that a National in the middle? What brand is the one on the right? And, is that really a bass resonator over there on the left? If so, I have to admit that I have never seen such a beast! 

Happy resonating!


----------



## Mooh

Daniel Grenier said:


> Beautiful stuff. I don’t have a resonator yet but I have been wanting one for way too long now. Time to act.
> 
> Say, is that a National in the middle? What brand is the one on the right? And, is that really a bass resonator over there on the left? If so, I have to admit that I have never seen such a beast!
> 
> Happy resonating!


Gold Tone bass/spider bridge, Regal steel body/biscuit bridge, Dobro wood body/spider bridge. I also have a Kala resonator tenor ukulele...somewhere.


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> View attachment 218712
> 
> 
> The one on the right, a surprisingly good modern day Dobro, a gift from my bride maybe 6 years ago (I forget exactly), though she knew I'd been looking at it. Can't believe I waited over 30 years before owning a resonator. I play it a lot.


Gee !! Nice "metal" herd mooh ! 
And well protected with the reptiles around ! ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Had a moment to give a short try to the brand new (replacement) Seagull Performer : Great !


----------



## mawmow

Played alternatively the Seagull Performer and the Gibson L-00TV standard tuning : As I already wrote between the lines in my review of the Seagull, the Seagull impressively compares to the L-00TV. ;-)


----------



## Golden Era

Played 4 today in an a/b contest:

Collings D1A
Martin D-1 1931 Authentic
Martin D-18 GE
Taylor 810
Pre-War Model D


----------



## mawmow

Well, gave another try to Taylor GS-5, I had put on my "For Sale" list some four months ago...
The Celtic repertoire, standard tuning, sounds great on this GS-5 !
As I lost fifteen-twenty pounds (on the golf course in two months) so flattening MY belly, I now feel at ease and get more pleasure playing this big cedar/mahogany beauty...
Maybe, as time and my flattened belly seem to say, I should not sell her ! 
Maybe I do not need a Martin GPCPA4 burst (the main reason for selling the Taylor these days). ;-)


----------



## Daniel Grenier

Golden Era said:


> Played 4 today in an a/b contest:
> 
> Collings D1A
> Martin D-1 1931 Authentic
> Martin D-18 GE
> Taylor 810
> Pre-War Model D


I count 5 but whatever... This is an impressive (and expensive) list!
So where did you try these? You don’t actually own them, do you (lucky you if you do)? I can see the first 4 being available in some stores but that Pre-War is very scarce in Canada (yet) as there’s only one dealer, I believe.

But anyway, which gets the “a” and which gets the “b”? I need more thoughts on the Collings and Pre-War (I am quite familiar with Martins and don’t care for Taylors).

Great fun that was, I bet!


----------



## Golden Era

Hey Daniel,

Meant I a/b'ed 4 against the Pre-War, sorry!

Yes, I own them - but after obtaining the Pre-War, some may go - yes it is that good.
Folkway is the only CAD dealer, but you can order direct - mine was kind of a dual deal. I was originally ordering direct and was in contact
with the builders when I found out Folkway was a dealer... Mark had a natural finish Model D already on order but not built yet, so we were able to change
the order to the shade top... took about a month off the wait!
This one will be going to work! Seriously thinking of a second for a backup, if the airlines ever squashed this one, I'd want another!
Although I'm not a rosewood guy, I have played their Brazilian HD - killer!!! Next time I'm off work, I'll search out a HD International to try.

A/B's are pretty personal but here's my take:
For tone, responsiveness, feel and sheer power, the Pre-War takes number 1
The rest of the guitars are great guitars in their own right and it would be hard to actually rate them.

The D1A is an impeccably built guitar that has lately changed it's tone into a very sweet (and still loud) voice.
If you are playing with fiddles, banjos and the like acoustically, this is the guitar to take - the proverbial banjo killer.
Tone is nothing like a Martin - the D1A is clear, crisp, clean and loud. Personally I like the Collings tone more 
than most of the newer Martins. 

The 1931 Authentic was/is actually my daughter's graduation present - it's a 12 fret and has a very warm, open
tone. Fairly quiet in it's voice, it's a great guitar for fingerstyle

My old GE is/was the workhorse - I work on cruise ships and that guitar has literally been around the world
multiple times. It's a special one, played many before finding that one. A/b'd against a few of the D-18 1937 Authentics,
kept the GE.

The Taylor 810 is, well, a Taylor - it's my go to guitar when I want to play electric with acoustic sound - with .10's on it,
it's like playing my Strat with an acoustic tone!


----------



## Daniel Grenier

Thanks for the great details (you lucky dog )

Pre-War Guitars sure is the talk of the town these days. Excellent reviews all around and many say that some of them are actually better than “real” 1930s Martins. That is no small feat, if so. Looking forward to trying one sometime. What is a bit puzzling to me is where does all this Brazilian Rosewood come from anyway? And, the price of their BR is not that outrageous considering the rarity of the stuff.

One thing about Martins is that they seem to require many a trial of different builds in the same model before settling on one (as you mentioned). Personally my Martin 12 string was a x-mas gift from my wife so I never did get to try any other Martin 12s (but I am not complaining).

Collings clearly have a stellar reputation too and well deserved, no doubt. I’d like to try more than the one and only I ever tried (a dread... gorgeous).

I had a Taylor and sold it. It drove me nuts with lots of issues. Never again.

Cruise ship you say? My son in law was a Cruise Director for Holland America for some years but left the business some 9, 10 years back. No job like it!

Anyway, thanks for the good read on your terrific guitars and take care.


----------



## Golden Era

Ha! Ya, guess I am lucky! 

Yep, they sure are, and with good reason - you'll know if you ever get to try one and if you're into
the vintage style tone and vibe!!! 

Ever down in Southern Ontario? You can try mine - standing offer, but you'll have to email me in advance to
make sure I'm home! Ya, the cruise ships keep me busy!

Well, you can actually still buy some sets of Brazilian rosewood with certification fairly reasonably (all things being equal!). Try to buy a guitar built
from it however from a luthier and it's a different story...You better win the lottery if you want Martin to build you one!

I do suspect the price of a Pre-War will rise though as they get more and more orders - 'specially with guys like David Grier et al buying them.

You are so right with the Martin build - Elderly had 8 GE's (I think it was) of them in stock when I was in the market - man they were all over the place
in tone and feel (and the neck sets as well - one would have needed a neck reset for the action I play) ! I remember 2 of them being quite similar in tone - the rest, not so much...

Collings seems to be a different story - ALL the ones I have played have been remarkably similar - I toured the factory years ago, commented on it and the build quality. Bill Collings said, "that's what we're after, we build 'em with surgical precision". Cool. I really like Collings D and OMs...
My D1A will kick some serious butt when you turn her loose...


----------



## mawmow

Nice purely acoustic Godin 5th Avenue Cognac Burst...


----------



## BSTheTech

My cheapie “Traditional” acoustic at a lunch hour group lesson. Not really a serious lesson just middle aged guys happy to be away from the grind. Some good laughs. Today’s lesson was “ The Breakup Song” by Greg Kihn. Great chord progression.


----------



## Daniel Grenier

Today, I promised my Strat I would take it out. First time this year. Maybe second. She feels neglected but I am just not that into electrics any more.


----------



## Kerry Brown

My back was sore and I just wanted to take minimal gear to the local bar jam last night so I took the GSMini and plugged into the house DI. I'd forgotten how much fun this guitar is to play in a band. It's almost like playing an electric but with the sound of an acoustic. Even tried lead a few times.


----------



## Larry

2015 Martin D 41


----------



## Dorian2

2002 Yamaha FG Junior JR-1. Bought it for my daughter when she was 3. Fun little guitar to play. Doesn't sound too bad and plays great. Just takes some finer fingerwork than say...a Seagull 12 string.


----------



## brucew

My old ovation tuned to g. South city midnight lady, romeo and juliet, joe walsh, stuff I haven't played in quite awhile. Fun afternoon.


----------



## Speirsy11

I played my 000-16GT and then wandered over to a local dealer who had just received a Composite Acoustics Cargo. 

I’m going back tomorrow to buy it. Ridiculous tone in a small, tough, humidity resistant package. 

Between my Rainsong and the Cargo, I think I might get rid of the rest of my acoustics except the Martin.


----------



## ollaimh

ok first time try for pictures but i played my lowden 1997 O 25 and my new (to me) yamaha fg 300 , just picked up the fg 300, has the tan label with the city of manufacture on the label as well as nippon gakki so early 1972 and one of the first of the standard run made for thr japanese market. now pictures.. oops the link doesn't go to my pictures so i'll have to learn how to do pictures


----------



## PHJim

I played a 1950 LG1 on the front porch and a 1962 D-21 which is on the stand beside my computer.


----------



## Mooh

This Seagull gets a lot more play than I ever expected. Got it and a folk size S&P to see how much I could love an all mahogany guitar. The S&P is fine and I like it, but this Seagull is super fine. Immediately upon purchasing it I had Josh House (www.houseguitars.com) replace the nut and saddle with bone, dress the frets, and install a K&K pickup. He did his usual superb job in a fraction of the time that I could and much better. Very lightly built, loud, even tone all the way up the neck, nice sustain, bright enough not to be dull (for a mahogany top) yet mellow enough not to be shrill. Records well too, meaning it doesn't require huge EQ or fussing so much with mic placement. The plan was to get House to build me an all mahogany guitar but it just hasn't felt so urgent with this one around...maybe someday.


----------



## Steadfastly

A Yamaha APX600.


----------



## Cor K Dikland

What? No option to delete?

Anyone who can, please delete


----------



## Guest

Cor K Dikland said:


> What? No option to delete?


Unfortunately, no, you can't delete your post, if that's what you're referring to.
You can edit it.
I tend to edit it to 'nevermind'.


----------



## Skin

Jfjfjrj


----------



## Skin

Tried to post a picture of a Blueridge and a Gibson


----------



## Cor K Dikland

Skin said:


> Tried to post a picture of a Blueridge and a Gibson


Yeah, I had the same problem. Tried to post a pic of my Larrivee but it wouldn't upload. Tried to add a link to the same picture on my own server and all I got was a broken link. Hence my question above about deleting a post.


----------



## Thornton Davis

I dropped by a local music store yesterday and ended up playing an acoustic single cutaway Seagull 12-string with electronics and was pleasantly surprised at the excellent setup and overall quality of it. I intentionally detuned it in order to test the electronic tuner and found that it worked well. Overall if I was in the market for a 12er, I'd seriously consider this guitar. Price was approx $635.00

TD


----------



## Mooh

Have to spend extra time on this for a few days prepping for a gig on Sunday. Cervantes Crossover. I might have used the newer La Patrie classical but it lacks a pickup and the Cervantes has a K&K.


----------



## mawmow

Worked at creating an instrumental tab of an old Moustaki's song on my daily horse (Godin 5th Avenue) for the last three days... Tried to finish it on the Taylor GS-5 today...
Well palyed some celtic pieces too... ;-)


----------



## Ricardio

I played my Guild D-55 today. I know these things are quite personal but it is the best guitar that I've ever owned and I would never sell it. I started with an Arnold Hoyer in 1967. Many others in between the two.


----------



## Everton FC

Technically, it was last night, late... But I played my Yamaha FG-331 vs. my S&P Songsmith Concert Hall, preferred the former, and re-strung the latter (D'Addario EXP16 Coated PB Lights). The S&P has been my go-to guitar for about a year. I've had the 331 since August. I am realizing, daily, what a great guitar the 331 is...


----------



## murdude

I play my ES-335, Ibanez Concord, MIM Telecaster, and Seagull S-6 every day. I have no life.


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR 28 V, HD 28V and HD 35.

Restrung the 35 with 80/20s and decided to take that one. 

In this humidity I can probably burn a set of 80/20s in 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## brucew

Had some time this aft; picked up the gretsch honeydipper dobro and got back to working on crossroads; lesson coming from, "Delta Lou" on youtube.
Now that I'm getting that thumb working independantly I'm thinking I can finally master it after harvest.........and of course a few minutes working on getting stagolee smoother/consistant(alt thumb is coming along, ain't don't have to think about it there yet.


----------



## mawmow

Babbled on my Hot Rod tricone ;-)

P.S. I wrote to Lenny (Gerthoffer) a while ago : He does not sell these anymore. :-(


----------



## Mark Trites

Fender tim Armstrong hell cat, and my epiphone ej-200


----------



## Wardo

HD35


----------



## Chito

2002 Martin 00-15


----------



## Thornton Davis

Like many of you folks here I learned to play guitar back in the mid 60's and although I'm still proficient at it, I don't consider myself to be a "guitar player". For the past 51 years I've dedicated my playing time as a bass player but I've always kept an acoustic around the house just so I can play it when the mood hits or I just need to noodle. A couple of years ago I bought an Epiphone Masterbuilt DR Series Sunburst acoustic and was pleasantly surprised at its overall quality, since then I bought one of their AJ220CE Natural finished acoustics which for the price has turned out to be well made and my go to noodling guitar.

















As much as I'd love to have a Martin, Collins or Taylor I just can't see investing the amount of money ($3k-$5k) needed to purchase any of them for the amount of playing time that it would receive. Guess I have higher priorities. The Epi does a fine job for my requirements.

TD (AKA: TBP)


----------



## High/Deaf

Some other thread prompted me to dig out the old Yamaki AY390S. And since they don't want 'owner supplied' pics, I'll post it here instead.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> And since they don't want 'owner supplied' pics ..


I found that strange in that thread.








They just had to say that they took the pic.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...


----------



## Morkolo

Tonight it's my old Yamaha FG750 with about 3 year old strings on it, the only acoustic I own that's air conditioner friendly. I've been trying to knock the rust off of my Travis picking ever since I picked up tickets to see Tommy Emmanuel.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 (2014)

P.S. You can find used but good to great Taylor, Martin or Gibson, under 2k$ ;-)


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson J45 this evening.


----------



## Wardo

Still bangin on the HD35.


----------



## Morkolo

D18 and the 6119, not sure if the Gretsch counts but the sound was coming out of the f holes.


----------



## Larry

Simon & Patrick Trek Folk Natural, it's a great looking, sounding, small body guitar for the price.


----------



## Dorian2

I played @Lincoln 's S&P 12 String, Takamine 12 String, Ovation, and his SG. SG through one of his something like 4 or 5 Fenders that he made himself. Thanks for the CTS Pot you got for me in your order as well Dave. Much appreciated. Everything sounded great.


----------



## brucew

2nd from left tanglewood, started working on an old Roosevelt Sykes song with finger and thumbpicks; coming along, all in good time.


----------



## mawmow

Ah ! Taylor GS-5 ! Cedar/ Mahogany : What a beast ! ;-)


----------



## Tone Chaser

I don’t play acoustic guitar very often, but today, ‘Friends in low places ‘ just needed to come out of me. Likely not the way the recording was done, but I heard it said that any song with a minor chord in it is a good one. My version has 3 minor chords in it, and just oozes enthusiasm with the Tacoma RM6C Roadking.
View attachment 222842


----------



## Wardo

Gonna start with these and see what happens...lol


----------



## deltapapatango

Martin HD28 at the mall. Not quite wide enough for me. Was standard 1-11/16" size nut. Looking for 1-3/4" nut in a D18 maybe. Search continues.


----------



## Wardo

deltapapatango said:


> Martin HD28 at the mall. Not quite wide enough for me. Was standard 1-11/16" size nut. Looking for 1-3/4" nut in a D18 maybe. Search continues.


2018 D28 is 1&3/4 nut and they’ve sorta upped a lot of them to that size now. 00028 is 3/4 as well although they’re asking four grand for that little pig.


----------



## Mooh

Dobro, mostly. At the right time there's nothing better.


----------



## BSTheTech

Taylor 414ce. Worked on campfire stuff. Knockin on Heavens Door, Country Roads, Wish you were here, and Wake me up when September ends.


----------



## deltapapatango

Wardo said:


> 2018 D28 is 1&3/4 nut and they’ve sorta upped a lot of them to that size now. 00028 is 3/4 as well although they’re asking four grand for that little pig.


I dont like the current trend of making them all thin like Taylor models.

Didnt know that about the D28.


----------



## mawmow

In fact, it was yesterday : Allowed my tormented mind to lead me to the store where Martin Performers GPCPA3, GPCPA4 and OMCPA4 are on sale (1799$ !). Well did not buy any since none attracted me that much... :-/
And my Eastman AC122ce told me I was right while I played her in the evening. ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Seagull performer to prepare for my course tomorrow... oops !


----------



## Blind Dog




----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue Cognac Burst and Martin OOO-18...
Time to change strings ! oops !


----------



## brucew

Finished harvest yesterday, looking fwd to a day of playing and general lollygagging.
Picked up the mahog. 6 string and promptly the 3rd string broke, crap, don't feel like changing strings today(they're pretty much shot).

So picked up the old ovation tuned from the rain song tuning to RL Burnside C tuning (CFA#D#GC) and played some Little Hat Jones, Willie Brown and of course John Hurt. Love that low sour twang on some songs.


----------



## Dorian2

CLeaned up, restrung, and played the new Ryoji Matsuoka AM566 yesterday. Restring took a while because I haven't used a Classical for a long time. So far so good but needs a setup. Still digging around for info on it.....hint hint.


----------



## BSTheTech

brucew said:


> Finished harvest yesterday, looking fwd to a day of playing and general lollygagging.
> Picked up the mahog. 6 string and promptly the 3rd string broke, crap, don't feel like changing strings today(they're pretty much shot).
> 
> So picked up the old ovation tuned from the rain song tuning to RL Burnside C tuning (CFA#D#GC) and played some Little Hat Jones, Willie Brown and of course John Hurt. Love that low sour twang on some songs.


Is harvest early this year, or is this the normal time? Sorry, but I’m on the West Coast and grew up harvesting something completely different


----------



## brucew

We're kinda new to this part of the country but I think this is about average for here. We were 10 days later than planned seeding due to equip. breakdowns. Think S. AB is pretty much done, heard the north country in AB is Really late this year.


----------



## High/Deaf

I remember missing some school and some volleyball for harvest when I was growing up in south central SK. So harvesting into Sept isn't unusual. Frost was always a risk by then and we all just crossed our fingers and worked as late as we could, trying to get the crop in. Such a good feeling when it was done.


----------



## brucew

Restrung that lam. mah. tanglewood I broke the string on yest......suddenly sounds better, Much better .....which got me looking at the strings on my other guitars....I'm gonna need some more strings,


----------



## Dorian2

The Ryoji seems rather comfortable. Been playing for a good bit tonight. This thing is as loud as a canon. I think I'll call 'er Boomer.


----------



## mawmow

Ahhhh.... Gibson L-00 TV... ;-)


----------



## Wardo

D18, HD35 and HD28V. Trying to decide which of these beauty queens to take to a jam tomorrow.


----------



## mawmow

Well, I praticed a new exercise plan I was given this week (alternating major and minor pentatonics, then switching to blues scale and minor pentatonic scale and added blue notes) on the Godin 5th Avenue after string change.
These notes still ring in my ears and my mind !
All that progressively mastering adjustments to hands postures and fingers movements to fret and play notes more accurately. Geee ! Fortunately, no sore fingers, nor muscle pain.


----------



## High/Deaf

Early 70s D18S. Getting used to it again before getting a neck reset.


----------



## brucew

Starting to feel brave using fingerpicks, grabbed the gretsch resonator and started working in earnest on crossroad blues. Tried a year ago and it was simply beyond me. Add a year of practice and now I'm making good headway.


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson Songwriter Deluxe Studio every night since I had a fret dress, nut/saddle and a full setup done about two weeks ago. Seeing Tommy Emmanuel didn't hurt either.


----------



## Morkolo

Songwriter and the D18 tonight.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue, Seagull performer and Eastman AC122ce : Since I moved my guitar position from the left thigh to the right one, I have to revisit my guitar format preference (OM/OOO?) as a matter of playing comfort.


----------



## Davidb

Collings OM2h


----------



## mawmow

Practiced scales on my Godin 5th Avenue...
Maybe I should consider getting her "electronified" sister... :-/
Montreal vs Kingpin to play jazzy and Blues.


----------



## b-nads

Mixed bag between my Tele build, the mandoline, but predominantly my D28.


----------



## brucew

Fingerpicking practice, practice, practice. Getting the one's I've been working on down so started on Ragged and dirty, and Texas easy street.


----------



## mawmow

brucew said:


> Fingerpicking practice, practice, practice. Getting the one's I've been working on down so started on Ragged and dirty, and Texas easy street.


"Ragged and Dirty" as published in Grossman books ? Great !!!
Quite weird but I love it !

Practice on Seagull performer and Godin 5th Avenue...
Also babbled around a haunting musical phrase I awoke with this morning (as part of a composition idea about that damned tornado).
I was fortunate enough to remember that quite well this afternoon : I could not work on it in the morning since I had a 7:28 tee time with a couple of nice guys... ;-)


----------



## brucew

Willie Brown; likely the same? Learning it from watching this guy, he has the best version I've found. I love youtube. 




Goal is to have it down before Christmas.


----------



## mawmow

Today, I reconnected with Open G on Alvarez AP66 trying a new version (not using a slide) of Banty Rooster after Stefan Grossman.

P.S. Though I tried and love the challenge of Ragged and Dirty, I do not master it either... ;-)


----------



## greco

mawmow said:


> Stefan Grossman.


There is a name I haven't seen mentioned in ages. I used to often go to see him play at a tiny local folk club in the basement of a church in England (Richmond-on-Thames). Amazing guitarist!


----------



## Wardo

HD28V 

tried Ernie Ball aluminum bronze strings but that guitar didn’t like them so put the elixir 80/20s back on but they were old so didn’t take well to being put back on changed them out for Martins MSP 4200s and they seem to be best but last two weeks with luck been looking for strings that will be less muddy on this guitar


----------



## mawmow

Geeee ! Had been dreaming of a Taylor with mahogany top since last Spring... 
522/524 too expensive !
Finally tried 322ce 12 frets and plain 322 fourteen fretter this morning : Ended buying the plain 322 !
Mahogany top, australian blackwood back and sides. It is like a "studio" vs pimped up version...
(Found the 12-fretter too boomy, with too much overtones... like a 524 or a rosewood back beast)
Just love it ! ;-)
Will it lead me to push out another beast next Spring ? :-/


----------



## BEACHBUM

I don't know if it's that I know what I like or just like what I know but I'm still playing the same one I've been playing since 1980. I bought a Martin and a Taylor along the way but eventually sold them both in favor of old faithful.

MIJ Sigma D10 Anniversary.




























__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-302874328%2Fbaton-roughe


----------



## mawmow

Practiced on the Seagull Performer CWto climb blues scales up the neck... ;-)


----------



## Vally

Just picked up a GS mini, quite impressive for a small guitar.


----------



## Wardo

BEACHBUM said:


> I don't know if it's that I know what I like or just like what I know but I'm still playing the same one I've been playing since 1980. I bought a Martin and a Taylor along the way but eventually sold them both in favor of old faithful.
> ]


Someone that I jam with has and old Sigma dread that sounds great. His has Sigma Martin written on the headstock.


----------



## BEACHBUM

^^Wardo. Mine says Sigma/Martin on the inside. Martin started the Sigma brand back in the early 70's. They were made in Japan during that period and the one I've got is basically a D18 with different inlays. It was the last of the Japanese made models before they switched production to Korea. The made in Japan guitars and certain of the Korean ones as well are considered to be pretty darn good guitars. Tell your friend to hang on to that puppy.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, I have one of the new Sigma guitars made in China but owned by a German company. Its a DR28V which is sort of an HD28V copy. It’s a good guitar and I use it a lot.


----------



## leftysg

My wife's old 1977 Yamaha FG325. Slope shouldered so it doesn't feel too big. New Martin lite strings installed. Couple turns on the truss to lower the action. Really pleased with it.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Wardo said:


> Yeah, I have one of the new Sigma guitars made in China but owned by a German company. Its a DR28V which is sort of an HD28V copy. It’s a good guitar and I use it a lot.


I've been reading some very good things about the new Sigmas made by that company. I need another guitar like a hole in the head but I've been getting tempted to add one of those to the collection.


----------



## Budda

I picked up a martin off the wall at L&M to tool on while my student was exploring the acoustic room. Brain: "This sounds friggin great. You should check the tag." Tag: "Martin HD28, 3,499" Brain: "damn it."


----------



## mawmow

Again the Seagull performer CW, the Godin 5th Avenue (archtop) and the Eastman AC122ce : The Eastman has better acces to blues on 12-15th frets !


----------



## Mooh

Spent the last few days with this one mostly. Going to switch it up for something else today, even though this is pretty much my "cold dead hands" guitar.


----------



## Distortion

79 Yamaha fg 310. First one I bought. I mic it into a solid state amp and it sounds decent in the living room.


----------



## Mooh

Distortion said:


> 79 Yamaha fg 310. First one I bought. I mic it into a solid state amp and it sounds decent in the living room.


I sometimes do a similar thing, acoustic guitar into an SS amp, a Traynor DG30, except I use a soundhole pickup.


----------



## BEACHBUM

Mooh said:


> I sometimes do a similar thing, acoustic guitar into an SS amp, a Traynor DG30, except I use a soundhole pickup.


That reminds me. I just got a Boss Katana about a week ago and I'm really pleased with the dedicated acoustic amp that's built into it.


----------



## Distortion

Mooh said:


> I sometimes do a similar thing, acoustic guitar into an SS amp, a Traynor DG30, except I use a soundhole pickup.


 I might buy a Dean Markley? single coil pick up on sale at L&m. Are they any good ?


----------



## Mooh

Distortion said:


> I might buy a Dean Markley? single coil pick up on sale at L&m. Are they any good ?


I had a Dean Markley years ago and it was fine as a temporary pickup. For hardwired pickups I have three Fishman Rare Earth humbuckers (my preference), and one L. R. Baggs (bought second hand).


----------



## BEACHBUM

Mooh said:


> I had a Dean Markley years ago and it was fine as a temporary pickup. For hardwired pickups I have three Fishman Rare Earth humbuckers (my preference), and one L. R. Baggs (bought second hand).


+1 for the Fishman.


----------



## mawmow

Ahhhh.... practiced once again this morning... as every single day... oh my ! On Godin 5Th Avenue today.
Rainy day... no golf... 
I will have time to change some sets of strings and make some adjustments on some of my beloved this afternoon. ;-)


----------



## Everton FC

Played all three of my acoustics today. Really spent quality time w/my A&L Ami (cedar top). Love this guitar - and for a cedar-top parlour, it can take some seriously strumming with a pick! Hadn't pulled out my Yamaha FG-331 in a while, as I am discerning just how much I like, or could move on, from my S&P Songsmith Concert Hall. I must say, the thick neck and string spacing of the Yamaha are actually two things I like, over the S&P. I also know, once I get the "paper and iron" to put in a bone nut and saddle, the Yamaha will be kept until the neck goes (no neck issues to speak of, 1978 build). Didn't play my mandolin, though. It's more a novelty, but I'd love to get proficient someday.


----------



## Scriptor

I play 3 acoustics:

With my band I play:
- Fender Sonoran with Fishman Isys III pickup in standard tunning (found this guitar used for 120,00$)
- Seagull Entourage rustic with Godin pickup tuned in drop D

In my living room:
- 1973 elDegas (Gibson hummingbird copy)


----------



## Wardo

Been playing my D18 a lot lately. It’s a 2012 so one of the new ones. Hadn’t played it much for a few years bcs it didn’t work well with my voice but now it does. At one point I was thinking of moving it on; now I’m glad I didn’t. 

So I guess you should never get rid of things bcs you dont know when you will need them again although sometimes I can’t find things and it’s easier to just go out and buy another one rather than endure the psychological stress of trying to find whatever it is I’m looking for in amongst all the stuff I should got rid of years ago.


----------



## BEACHBUM

^^sometimes I can’t find things and it’s easier to just go out and buy another one

I know all about that. I just turned 71 last week and it seems like I'm spending half my life losing things and looking for them.


----------



## Everton FC

Scriptor said:


> I play 3 acoustics:
> 
> With my band I play:
> - Fender Sonoran with Fishman Isys III pickup in standard tunning (found this guitar used for 120,00$)
> - Seagull Entourage rustic with Godin pickup tuned in drop D
> 
> In my living room:
> - 1973 elDegas (Gibson hummingbird copy)


I've heard very good things about those Sonoran's. And I had a Gull Entourage Rustic - great guitar. How do you like the El Degas? I see those on Kijiji occasionally. Always tempted, when they are under $100.00!


----------



## Wardo

Took the D18 to an afternoon jam. Then came home and played it along with the HD35CS and HD28V for the rest of the day and evening. If I could only keep one of those guitars it would be a tough choice.


----------



## brucew

BEACHBUM said:


> it seems like I'm spending half my life losing things and looking for them.


We call that CRS; Can't remember "stuff".

I just keep working on "perfecting" recently learned songs and new stuff, once I get a song to the point it's almost down I start the first few bars of a couple more, constantly challenging myself. Mostly John Hurt and Willy Brown, but also stuff like Clarence Green Henry Thomas and Doc Watson.
Learning that alternating thumb base has really opened up a new world to me.


----------



## vokey design

It may be cold outside but nice and warm by the fire.


----------



## bluebayou

My Ibanez beater that I converted to left hand.


----------



## mawmow

Ah ! The Seagull Performer again... beating myself to learn those damned blues scales ! ;-)
P.S. I will fortunately have much time to practice on my axes now that my golf bag went away... in the basement...


----------



## Mooh

Didn’t get a lot of time to play today, so maybe I’ll keep it handy for tomorrow as well. Otis doesn’t mind.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce : plays better after lowering action a bit... ;-)


----------



## brucew

Practiced the songs I'm working on then started working on a Johnny Shines song with a slide; tanglewood in open G. 
It's funny, I'm getting quite comfortable with the alternating base/ fingerpicking, but boy introduce one new thing to it(slide) and it's a whole 'nother thing. Fun though, it'll come, all in good time.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer attending my weekly course :
Have to fine tune fretting fingers action in order to get nicer flowing notes. :-/


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 and GoldTone GT-750 banjitar (because 12-15 frets are off round body)

P.S. My banjo sound trip is really well over now ! I shall most probably put it on sale next Spring.


----------



## mawmow

Babbled on Godin 5th Avenue as I explored two books received today : "Fingerpicking Christmas Songs" and "Fingerpicking Lullabyes". ;-)


----------



## Dorian2

Been sticking to the S6 lately.


----------



## brucew

So yesterday helping son rescue a wounded piece of machinery(cultivator ground a wheel brg out and headed for China) that was abandoned in the field during hectic seeding, long story short handyman jack handle slipped and took about a 1/4" dia hunk of hide off my left palm, meaty part inch or so from base of thumb. My first thought, "Damn that smarts". Second was, "Crap, won't be able to play for a week".
Anyway, sore but manageable, not swollen and played about a half hr today so all's good.

Sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Mooh

This 13 fret House slothead has a lot of kick for a smaller guitar and yet it still handles the delicate stuff well. Used it most of the week.


----------



## mawmow

Dared play alternatively good ol full blown Taylor 512 1995 (glued neck before bolted necks appeared in 1996; Engelmann Spruce / Mahogany) and new Taylor 322 (satin finish; mahogany top / australian Blackwood) to compare them.

The scale of the 322 is some half of an inch shorter and its higher bout is half of an inch deeper, the body shape being the same.

The 512 delivers sounds on the clearer side, while the 322 sounds more on the bassy side. Both plays great and I long to hear a full blown 322 in a few years...


----------



## SWLABR

I was tidying the music room today, so I played a few of them. My trusty Yamaha F-310 I got for free! Yes, free. It was in rough shape, but a $90 tune-up, and it has become the most played. I got it over 12 yrs ago, no idea it's actual age. Because it's so durable, and a laminated top, it is always out on the stand. I also played my (Greg Bennett) Samik Pro-Series (Regency... I think), my Epi Jumbo, Gold Tone resonator, La Patrie nylon, and the quarky Dean Banjitar! 

Had some fun. Except for refilling all the in-case humidifiers!


----------



## High/Deaf

brucew said:


> So yesterday helping son rescue a wounded piece of machinery(cultivator ground a wheel brg out and headed for China) that was abandoned in the field during hectic seeding, long story short handyman jack handle slipped and took about a 1/4" dia hunk of hide off my left palm, meaty part inch or so from base of thumb. My first thought, "Damn that smarts". Second was, "Crap, won't be able to play for a week".
> Anyway, sore but manageable, not swollen and played about a half hr today so all's good.
> 
> Sometimes you get lucky.


I clicked the "Like" and then thought, "No, I don't really like that. In fact, it sucks."

I can just relate. I've had a few hand injuries when I was on the farm and I'm glad my work now doesn't risk much more than a writer's callus or broken nail from hitting the Enter button too hard and too many times (before I dial the IT helpdesk number way too hard).

Glad you're on the mend and take good care of those hands - as difficult as it can be on a farm. So many things that can screw you right up. I grew up with a guy that lost his right arm to an auger. Stay safe, my friend, stay safe.

{Edited} Oh, and to answer the thread question ...... this:


----------



## Duffman

Taylor 314ce........lately my electrics are getting jealous.


----------



## gretsch4me

My old '71 Epiphone FT145. What a piece of shite!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Tech came early... and diagnosed the two and a half years old refrigerator was not sick but deadly dead !
Emailed docx to the company right away...
Babled my blues (fridge grief) on the Godin 5th Avenue while awaiting a call return !
Received a new book ("50 Classical Guitar Pieces" arr. J. Harris) just before lunch : babbled some pieces on Taylor 322 before another call to the fridge co... Settled the matter : Will get a brand new fridge paying some hundred bucks (they offered a huge credit as "legal warranty" would dictate). It turns out I kind of paid a bit more than the extended warranty I did not take when I originally bought the fridge.
Went back in the room and bable some Celtic tunes on the Eastman AC122ce.
Oh man, what a day !!!


----------



## Everton FC

Been spending quality time with my Yamaha FG-331, of late. Today, included. Messing around with Steve Winwood's "When You See A Chance". Also some fingerpicked songs I've written. 

About to invest in a professional set up, next week. Bone nut and saddle... The frets done... Can't wait!


----------



## mawmow

Once again : Seagull Performer, mastering scales and and a popular Irish tune.

Also began to write down a new tab of a popular Quebec (French) Xmas song I wished to work on for a while...
I deciphered the melody, the easiest part! I now have to dress it decently with interesting variations...


----------



## High/Deaf

This old girl ('72 D18S), since I took her to the 'guitar chiropractor' for a neck realignment (reset). Probably won't see her for a month or two. "I'll miss you, baby, but when I see you again, you'll be better than ever."


----------



## Kerry Brown

High/Deaf said:


> This old girl ('72 D18S), since I took her to the 'guitar chiropractor' for a neck realignment (reset). Probably won't see her for a month or two. "I'll miss you, baby, but when I see you again, you'll be better than ever."


Where did you take her and let us know how it goes. I have an old 70's MIJ Morris D18 clone that needs a reset. It probably isn't worth it but I bought the guitar new in 1971 or 72 so it has sentimental value.


----------



## High/Deaf

Kerry Brown said:


> Where did you take her and let us know how it goes. I have an old 70's MIJ Morris D18 clone that needs a reset. It probably isn't worth it but I bought the guitar new in 1971 or 72 so it has sentimental value.


I took it to Paul Iverson but he's more backed up than a taste-tester at a cheese factory. Not touching any new work for a while. So I took it to his recommendation. 

I'll wait till I get it back before I reveal who - just in case. But the good news is - he loved the guitar and that always makes me feel better about handing something like that off to be ripped apart. No intentions of restoring, just making it a great player for the next 20 or 30 years. We have similar visions in that regard. The wait and anticipation will be tough, but like a good meal, good woodworking takes time.


----------



## Kerry Brown

High/Deaf said:


> I took it to Paul Iverson but he's more backed up than a taste-tester at a cheese factory. Not touching any new work for a while. So I took it to his recommendation.
> 
> I'll wait till I get it back before I reveal who - just in case. But the good news is - he loved the guitar and that always makes me feel better about handing something like that off to be ripped apart. No intentions of restoring, just making it a great player for the next 20 or 30 years. We have similar visions in that regard. The wait and anticipation will be tough, but like a good meal, good woodworking takes time.


I usually use Paul as well but I heard he was backed up.


----------



## Mooh

Every so often I'm reminded how nicely an all mahogany guitar can mix with other instruments. The very present but smooth and dulcet upper range doesn't ever compete for sonic territory. It was a nice accompaniment for a tenor banjo friend this morning.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue : had to practice pentatonics...


----------



## YaReMi

Today, like almost every day lately, Gretsch New Yorker. Super blues feel with 10-47 strings.
These two are my every day kick-around guitars that I don't have to worry too much about.
Gretsch is a fairly recent budget guitar but I love what I can do with it.
Yamaha S70 'Dynamic Guitar' is my every-other-day guitar, probably from the 60's. Nylon strings with a narrow neck, little tricky for my big hands but still fun.


----------



## mawmow

Babbled with enriched major pentatonics on Eastman AC122ce...


----------



## rollingdam

Finally got my PE Langdell Starliner Jumbo back from getting a neck reset and fret level/crowning.

The work was done by our own ZZTomato and the guitar is a joy to play.

PE langdell was the founder of Rigel mandolins.


----------



## brucew

Yamaha fs800 Smoking hams today so once/hr out in the snow to stir or add maple chips then back inside. Been alternating between learning Candyman and working some Chris Smithers style licks into a Johnny Shines song.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue : accentuate the tempo notes said my teacher...


----------



## brucew

^^^I envy you having a teacher. Youtube is a wonderful place to learn new songs, etc, but doesn't replace having critique and helpful suggestions.


----------



## shoretyus

Dobro with spider cone ... with old gold foil pu in the neck position.... into distortion pedal and Deluxe reverb ....


----------



## Wardo

My 2012 D18 today and at a jam yesterday; it’s become my grab and go guitar. Was hardly playing it at all for about 3 years was thinking about selling it but now it’s kinda the main.


----------



## mawmow

Wardo said:


> My 2012 D18 today and at a jam yesterday; it’s become my grab and go guitar. Was hardly playing it at all for about 3 years was thinking about selling it but now it’s kinda the main.


How many of us know that song well ! ;-)


----------



## ronmac




----------



## mawmow

Played Martin OOO-18...
Changed strings on some others !


----------



## Mooh

The Dobro for much of the day, though I had to use a Kala ukulele as well. Didn't have an electric in my hands at all.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Got out the mandolin yesterday. I'm thinking of putting together a couple of songs with mandolin for open mics. I hadn't played it in a while. It was a lot of fun.

1966 Epiphone EM-66 made in Kalamazoo


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 512... then restrung her also... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 412ce I brought home and restrung yesterday (wore clearly worn out D'Addarios in the store !).
The Elixir light (Taylor recommandation) do well on this full blown (2008) sitka/Ovangkol concert Taylor but appear to miss personality so that I will eventually try d'Addario or Ernie ball Al/Br to make her sing better.


----------



## mawmow

Again the new (used) Taylor 412 : sounds good, but Elixir sound like Coca Cola... but I like more flavoured Root Beer...
;-)

Add on : my GS-5 (red cedar/ mahogany) stringed with Martins MSP 4150 (0,0125) I played this afternoon has it !


----------



## mawmow

Again the Taylor 412ce, but I did plug it in my Behringer amp this time : the Expression System, with treble and bass in neutral position, gives some aerial roundness to the Elixir nano I find too clean unplugged.


----------



## brucew

Worked on Candyman, then played the yamaha 12 string. Came across a Willie Mctell (sp?) 12 string tuning from 6th to 1st string: A# F A# D# G C Going to have a lot of fun with this. My fingerpick accuracy is going to need more work though.


----------



## mawmow

brucew said:


> Worked on Candyman, then played the yamaha 12 string. Came across a Willie Mctell (sp?) 12 string tuning from 6th to 1st string: A# F A# D# G C Going to have a lot of fun with this. My fingerpick accuracy is going to need more work though.


I guess you loosened the strings didn't you ? If not, I mean if you squezzed the strings tension up, outch !
Would you have loosened that much, you could have used heavier strings gauge though.

Today, I am playing... the damned shovel ! 8-( 
Did it for some four inches of snow earlier and will do it again later on today. :-/


----------



## brucew

Loosened. For now it's more of an experiment, but it looks interesting. Heavier strings definitely if stick with it. Today ran through the songs I've pretty much got down to the point I sing with them so looked around for new challenges......Buckingham Nicks it is. Back to work on Frozen Love (started last winter and shelved it, time for another attempt B E B F# A D) and Stephanie in open E Only have a couple bars so far but even playing that is like a dream come true for me.

Supposed to get a bunch of snow here tonight as well. Gotta love those nailheads that work their way out of our wooden deck, thunk.


----------



## mawmow

Finally took a moment to play the Seagull...


----------



## RustyCanuck

Played my Vantage VS 50S, have changed the strings since this pic was taken!


----------



## Dorian2

Wreaking havoc on the A&L Cedar plus tonight. Not the best balanced, but it's a bit of a shredder.


----------



## mawmow

Babled on the Godin 5th Avenue about A scales : minor, major, blues scale with major third and major with added blue notes (minor third and seventh). All these seem to engrave in my aging brain... at last !

My teacher told I could go to E scales and hopefully G and D as well during coming Winter an Spring. Oh ! My blues, I shall express next Summer after doing wrong to golf balls !


----------



## brucew

Stephanie in open e just wasn't working but the mahog tanglewood in an open G-ish tuning seems to be matching the recording. Crying in the night on the godin 5th ave in D is so pretty. Gretsch resonater in G starting work on Johnny Winters Dallas and TV Mama.....he made it look easy, but I'm thinking this is a Long term project for me, like months, perhaps many of them.


----------



## mawmow

Had a moment to share with the Taylor 322... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer...


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue : I love her (sensual) design ! ;-)


----------



## Wardo

HD28V and 2012 D18. Gotta decide which one to use at a jam sorta Christmas bash next Saturday. They both sound fuckin awesome ... lol


----------



## tomee2

Dorian2 said:


> 2002 Yamaha FG Junior JR-1. Bought it for my daughter when she was 3. Fun little guitar to play. Doesn't sound too bad and plays great. Just takes some finer fingerwork than say...a Seagull 12 string.


Same here! Got one 5 years ago hoping the kids would pick it up. $120 with taxes? I’ve been trying to fix it up lately and got some new strings on it. It’s not too bad! The shorter scale is a bit odd a first but you adjust. It’s very easy to sit down with, that’s for sure.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce to babble around the twelfth fret.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Slowly coming to terms with a Classical neck. The tone is very sweet on this La Patrie Etude.


----------



## High/Deaf

Kerry Brown said:


> Slowly coming to terms with a Classical neck. The tone is very sweet on this La Patrie Etude.


My D18S, with that 1 and 7/8th neck, gets me close enough to a classical that I don't feel the need. I'm sure missing that guitar. I should phone the guy this week and see how things are progressing.


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR28V, Martin D18 and Eastman Mandolin. Rehearsing the shitkicker music...lol. First verse of every song starts with a grievance, next verse there’s someone deaded, verse after that takes it to the highway, next verse there ain’t gonna be no trial and there might be a preacher at the grave site with a bible; the chorus usually mentions your mom and the fact that you’re a rollin stone, could be a train involved at the end too.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> Sigma DR28V, Martin D18 and Eastman Mandolin. Rehearsing the shitkicker music...lol. First verse of every song starts with a grievance, next verse there’s someone deaded, verse after that takes it to the highway, next verse there ain’t gonna be no trial and there might be a preacher at the grave site with a bible; the chorus usually mentions your mom and the fact that you’re a rollin stone, could be a train involved at the end too.


LOL Sounds like every season of Preacher (so far, anyways).


----------



## marcos

My buddies 12 string last night. The sound is glorious especially on Beatles songs.


----------



## mawmow

Babbled on the 5th Avenue again...
My guitar course session ended yesterday...
Thought I would have four weeks to ease my mind :
Geee ! Many old pieces I used to play meet new challenges as recently acquired technical skills invite themselves in !

@Wardo : Could you name some of the pieces you referred to ? ;-)
I like these songs about daily country life.


----------



## Wardo

mawmow said:


> @Wardo : Could you name some of the pieces you referred to ? ;-)
> I like these songs about daily country life.


My Way is written by Calvin Russel not the franko song and Desperados is written by Guy Clark not the Eagles song. 

Check out Fred Eaglesmith for songs about cracked windshields, broken motors and busted lives.


----------



## mawmow

Wardo said:


> My Way is written by Calvin Russel not the franko song and Desperados is written by Guy Clark not the Eagles song.
> 
> Check out Fred Eaglesmith for songs about cracked windshields, broken motors and busted lives.




Many thanks ! Hours of search and listen pleasure !


----------



## Everton FC

Found a 1976 Yamaha FG-75-1 at Value Village. $50.00. No real issues - action was 4/32 at Low E. I am working towards 3/32, and there still saddle left w/o losing the break on the strings over the saddle, once sanding is completed. I was surprosed to find this was X-Braced. I've played the earlier, ladder-braced version, which I liked - the boxy sound is fabulous. But this sound booms - I can dig into this like a dread, and it responds accordingly. Fingerpicking is wonderful. Quite a dirty old thing, but no cracks, no need for a neck reset (yet!)... Enjoying the process of brining this one back to life - had four strings on it, when purchased, probably 20 years old, or more. Now living with D'Addario EXP15's - Coated PB Extra Lights. Fantastic match.


----------



## brucew

Great find Everton FC! Wife used to call value village valoo valaaje, you know, fancy, haha.

Put the old ovation back into std tuning and spent the afternoon with it. The round back may be different, but boy that's a nice neck/action. They pretty much play themselves.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, Ovations are a good guitar. I have 1974 Baladeer electric that I bought new back then; it was my main for 25 years and apart from needing frets nothing has changed on it. Records well but I don’t play it much anymore. I didn’t actually buy it I traded the store owner my bigass Traynor amp and cab along with a shotgun for the guitar ... lol


----------



## Everton FC

I'd love to have an Ovation. Perhaps someday...


----------



## brucew

Everton FC said:


> I'd love to have an Ovation. Perhaps someday...


Got mine at a pawn shop. Not as good a deal as Wardo got though.


----------



## Mooh

Spent a lot of playing time with this Cervantes yesterday. I wasn't familiar with the brand until a few years ago when it was offered to me by The 12th Fret as a kind of consolation when they accidentally tried to sell me a guitar they didn't actually still have...one of the risks of online sales I guess...not only did they give me a huge price break and covered the shipping, but the sale was managed by the owner who sent it on spec and I paid later when I decided to keep it. (I love The 12th Fret and it was the only time they ever messed up in my experience. I've posted elsewhere on this forum how repeatedly nice they were to a disabled friend of mine.) It's a crossover, radiused fingerboard, slightly tighter string spacing, cutaway, all solid woods (cedar and paloescrito), and the store set-up was superb and hasn't needed adjustment.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> My Way is written by Calvin Russel not the franko song and Desperados is written by Guy Clark not the Eagles song.
> 
> Check out Fred Eaglesmith for songs about cracked windshields, broken motors and busted lives.


Cool list. I probably recognize less than half of those (maybe way less than half LOL). I'd love to jams those out with you. Why's Canada so feckin' big?


----------



## Wardo

High/Deaf said:


> Cool list. I probably recognize less than half of those (maybe way less than half LOL). I'd love to jams those out with you. Why's Canada so feckin' big?


Yeah, a big place, a great place and if you want to go visit someone local it's at least an hour drive ... lol

List is mainly, Townes Van Zandt, Ray Wylie Hubbard, Steve Earle, Fred Eaglesmith, Calvin Russell, Guy Clark, Warren Haynes (Gov't Mule) and Tom Waits. I don't know who wrote St. James Infirmary Blues.

I gotta find a few Colter Wall songs to do.


----------



## mawmow

Gave another try to my GoldTone GT-750 banjitar.
Not bad, but definitely weight too much on my frail shoulder... 
Will most probably sell... someday.


----------



## Morkolo

Played my D18 in the morning and just put down the J45 after a much needed string change.


----------



## mawmow

My last got in baby : Taylor 412ce


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 412ce. 
In fact, it was playing well but saddle had been shaved to low and strings are a bit uneven at nut. Since a Taylor allows quite easy neck resetting (a bolting and chimming matter) I will do it as well as the nut and saddle change and final fine tuning of the whole set up.
How will it cost? Ten bucks for the bone nut and saddle set and hours of elbow oil ! 
Such a project helps ease Winter and adds to the pleasure of playing the guitar !


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue on Celtic folks tunes book...

Just heard a good joke : 
You know when it is really cold outside ?
When a lawyer keeps his hands in his own pockets !


----------



## Dorian2

Changed the strings on my Seagull S6 to 12's finally after using 11's for about a year. Gonna be playing it amost solely to prepare for out New Years jam at Buddies. LAst year we played to about 5 or 6AM.


----------



## mawmow

Celtic tunes... on the Seagull Performer... ;-)


----------



## Wardo

No acoustics this last week bcs I’m on an electric binge .. lol


----------



## brucew

^^ So Wardo, country during the week and Alice Cooper on wknds?


----------



## Wardo

brucew said:


> ^^ So Wardo, country during the week and Alice Cooper on wknds?


That’s not far off. Electric jam last Sunday loud as hell playing a LP Jr through a tweed and a few days before that was at some acoustic jam playing country clangers and bluegrass songs...lol


----------



## mawmow

Ah ! That Eastman AC122ce really sounds great !


----------



## mawmow

Played the Taylor 412 after tweaking it.
Did not realign the neck : after I got the first bolt out, realized there were two bolts hidden under the sticker sitting inside higher bout where the neck joint touches the body and I did not want to tear that ticket. Then tried just replacing nut and saddle with extra ones I had from former works on other guitars. Finally, an old saddle fitted perfectly while a nut had just to be filed down a bit. 
Action near perfect now !


----------



## mawmow

Ah ! This rejunenated Taylor 412 ce !
Awsome how a 1 mm raise at the bridge resulting in a bit steeper string insertion angle can enhance the sound !


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 322 is another rewarding beast to play bluesy vibes. ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Took the Taylor 510 out : the Martins 4150 (0,0125) strings were clearly worn out.
Well, not that bad since I had the idea to restring with 0,013... but did not have Elixir 0,013 at hand...
So put ernie balls Al/Br crossing my fingers that they would not sound as a resonator.
I also tought I would have to tighten the truss rod, but the action just got better !
These new medium gauge strings did not hurt my fingertips, nor my nails.
The sound ? Just nice and sweet ! ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce while waiting for Windows making a damned upgrade on my PC !!! :-(
You open it four a two minutes job and Win hire you for half an hour ! :-/
The machine to serve humans they say ! :-(
Sorry ! oops !
Happy New Year folks !


----------



## mawmow

Had a few moments today : Gibsons L-1 and L-OO TV and Martin OOO-18 !
Geee ! These sounds so good !!!


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5Th Avenue... Still trying to master enriched pentatonic scales !


----------



## brucew

Ovation. In johson city played johnson city, drove by the choctah ridge and over the tallihatchie bridge, but no sign of billy joe mcallister. 

In the delta played robert johnson slide and today played georgia on my mind.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer
Gee ! No doubt Tusq nut and saddle replacement with bone crafted pieces resulted in clearer tone and more sustain.
Just have to lower action a bit at both ends now.
Add on : action corrected the day after...


----------



## mawmow

Restrung my 0,012 string gauge devoted Guild F-30 with ernie balls Al/Br 0,013 in CGCGCD/CGDGCD to explore celtic pieces. Geee ! Almost saw the pipes I heard ! ;-)

P.S. Was prepared to adjust action on Taylor 510 while changing old Martins 0,0125 with ernie balls 0,013 : the action corrected without touching the truss rod. So ernie balls need less strenght than other steel strings.


----------



## Mooh

Chiefly this Seagull all solid mahogany dreadnought. Nice smooth tone throughout its frequency range, no strident shrillness like many non mahogany topped guitars, and a nice tight well defined bass. Spent a couple of hours jamming with a mandolin player and this thing sits nicely in the mix. When I bought this I immediately took it to a luthier for a bone nut and saddle, fret dressing, and set-up. It was fine out of the box, but the specialized tweaking is where factories cut corners and exactly where I refuse to cut corners. It would make a great chassis for 12 strings, I think. Anyway, one of the great sleepers in my buying experience.


----------



## Wardo

Martin HD28V and then a Les Paul Jr through a 57 Tweed which is like trying t0 give yourself a bi-polar disorder.


----------



## 10409

I dusted off and tuned my art & lutherie cedar as my better ones in the shop. It was a wedding present just about 10 years ago. It’s never been specifically humidified, it’s been passed around the campfire, left outside, left out of its case for months, and it still plays as good as ever, no cracks or warps. Couldn’t say that about any other guitar I’ve owned.

If you take away the A/B test option it starts to sound ok. But I can’t wait to get my Taylor back


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 (mahogany/black wood) : celtic airs (standard tuning).


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

mawmow said:


> My daily practice ax is Godin 5th Avenue (Cognac burst, no electronics) which I played today.
> 
> Add on : Which did YOU play today ?


I have a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin which I play most days including today. With the two P90s it may not qualify as an acoustic but even with those two big blobs on the top it sounds good by itself with 13ga flats on it and when I'm playing at home I almost never plug it in. 

And I played my old Aspen A-118-S. That thing was the first valuable item I ever purchased as a kid in the '80s on the advice of my guitar teacher who was an old country flatpick guy. As a young adult I got embarrassed by all the hot shot players I knew with their Martins or Ovations or Takamine and I sold the Aspen to get a "better" flat top.  I went through several. Never liked any of them. Eventually about a decade later I tracked down the guy I sold my Aspen to and bought it back. It remains, in my opinion, the best sounding and best feeling acoustic guitar I've ever had. They came out at a time when pretty much nobody was into acoustic playing and nobody wanted a Korean made knockoff of an entry level Martin and I think quality may have been hit and miss but mine was a hit and it remains a great sounding great feeling stable guitar.

j


----------



## mawmow

Sketchy Jeff said:


> I have a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin which I play most days including today. With the two P90s it may not qualify as an acoustic but even with those two big blobs on the top it sounds good by itself with 13ga flats on it and when I'm playing at home I almost never plug it in.
> 
> And I played my old Aspen A-118-S. That thing was the first valuable item I ever purchased as a kid in the '80s on the advice of my guitar teacher who was an old country flatpick guy. As a young adult I got embarrassed by all the hot shot players I knew with their Martins or Ovations or Takamine and I sold the Aspen to get a "better" flat top. I went through several. Never liked any of them. Eventually about a decade later I tracked down the guy I sold my Aspen to and bought it back. It remains, in my opinion, the best sounding and best feeling acoustic guitar I've ever had. They came out at a time when pretty much nobody was into acoustic playing and nobody wanted a Korean made knockoff of an entry level Martin and I think quality may have been hit and miss but mine was a hit and it remains a great sounding great feeling stable guitar.
> 
> j


Yep ! Old Korean guitars may not be as reknowned as old Japanese guitars, but I am quite sure quality guitars also came from Korea anyway.

P.S. The Taylor 510 with ernie balls Al/Br standard tuning plays celtic airs great !
Add on : noodling dirty bassy blues in A on Taylor GS-5... Finally Seagull Performer...


----------



## mawmow

Finally realigned the neck on the Taylor 412ce : if everything was that easy in life !
Had to break the sticker (the reluctant phase for me !) to unbolt but it is done !
Then a little relief on the truss rod... and no real need to replace the original nut anymore !
I may consider to change the bridge anyway to raise the string insertion angle.

That said, the 412 plays great with almost perfect action for fingerstyle.


----------



## 10409

I hope you took pics Maw, id love to see the innerds


----------



## mawmow

mike_oxbig said:


> I hope you took pics Maw, id love to see the innerds


Unfortunately, I did not take pics. 

The painful part to my heart was to make two holes in the sticker. The most difficult part was to loosen the three bolts inside the body, but was quite easily done. The shim in place under the neck made me believe someone else had already made some work : The numbers were inverted as measurements of the thickest versus the thinnest ends ! It had been sanded I guess. Anyway, I just added a very small piece toward neck end to make it aim higher at the bridge. It is not "state of the art" but did a decent job in my opinion. I screwed the neck back in place and after rewinding strings, I am satisfied with the result.
I plan to try similar work on the 512 (1995).
The message I want to leave : One should never shave down the bridge on a Taylor since neck adjustment ("neck reset") is much easier to do on a Taylor than other acoustic brands.
Here is a video showing a more complex work :


----------



## mawmow

Besides my homeworks for my weekly personal course, I had a moment to try CGCGCD arrangements by Jim Tozier (Celtic Guitar Solos) on Guild F-30 Aragon. ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Babbled on Gibson L-OOTV, shuffling enriched bluesy pentatonics... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

OK, in fact, it was yesterday... Larrivée OM-09

Did I tell you I did not know anything about reading rythm on a staff ?
Well, I am taught how to read the rythm and play it.
Yes ! I now saw the light !
I would not play tab without parallel staff anymore !
My longterm goal is to fully read and play staff alone... a long way... ;-)


----------



## fogdart

My Waterloo Jumbo King (rosewood back and sides).


----------



## 10409

Art & lutherie cedar. Nice guitar to have around just doesn’t have that sparkle


----------



## rollingdam

My newly acquired in a trade a Taylor Academy 10


----------



## Dorian2

mike_oxbig said:


> Art & lutherie cedar. Nice guitar to have around just doesn’t have that sparkle


Nice playing . Not sure which strings you're using, but I've found that the A&L Cedars respond a lot better with 80/20 11 gauge. At least on my 2006 A&L Cedar YMMV.

Acoustic I've been playing lately is the 2006 Seagull Maritime 12 string.


----------



## 10409

I think that’s what I use(d), I typically go with elixir nanoweb light whatever. Thinking about it these ones are over a year old though, only play this when there’s nothing else available lol


----------



## mawmow

Larrivée L-03koa


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson Hummingbird Historic


----------



## marcos

My only acoustic freshly bought. Gibson HP 415m


----------



## High/Deaf

I was sitting in this chair ...... playing my 12 fret D18S










Then I woke up. Musta been the call from the luthier last night, giving me an update on the neck reset. I'm missing that guitar, but the wait will be so worth it.


----------



## cboutilier

Today I played a good one, a real good one. I don't know the model, because I don't speak Martin. It was a 000, with classical style slotted headstock. Solid rosewood back and sides. Rosewoood veneer on the headstock. Mahogany top and neck.

Very rich and articulate sound.


----------



## rollingdam

My 1996 Larrivee L05-had it since 1996-a gift from my wife.

Restrung it today and played and each time I do I wonder why I am always chasing other guitars. This had never needed any work.


----------



## Morkolo

Martin D18 tonight.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer at my weekly course... ;-)


----------



## gretsch4me

Engulfed by the beautiful tones of my D-18 today. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson Hummingbird


----------



## High/Deaf

Lowden F35

I've been getting the humidifier going in this cold snap and decided to play without electricity and microprocessors for an hour before casing the beast in the guitar room.


----------



## Everton FC

Writing songs this morning on the 1976 Yamaha FG-75-1. I replaced the original plastic saddle with compensated bone; sounds crisp. Nice little guitar I can leave out w/o worry. Plays great, too!


----------



## mawmow

Noodled some Blues licks tasting penta on Seagull Performer... ;-)


----------



## cboutilier

cboutilier said:


> Today I played a good one, a real good one. I don't know the model, because I don't speak Martin. It was a 000, with classical style slotted headstock. Solid rosewood back and sides. Rosewoood veneer on the headstock. Mahogany top and neck.
> 
> Very rich and articulate sound.


Twas, I believe, a 000-15SM


----------



## gretsch4me

Tummy thumped by my 1989 Martin D35 today. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Today, Godin 5th Avenue... again.


----------



## gretsch4me

Played my '83 D28 today.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkolo

Hummingbird with a few new thumbpicks.


----------



## rollingdam

My Langdell today


----------



## mawmow

Had a long set with my preferred... shovel today ! No kidding !
But eased my mind with my couch Godin 5th Avenue after that. ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Hot Rod steel tricone !
Yeah ! Had gotten one while Lenny was selling them on eB...
(He does not anymore, he replied me a few months ago)


----------



## gretsch4me

Getting a nice break from the dreads. Played my Martin M-36 today.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkolo

Played the Martin D18 for a bit tonight.


----------



## mawmow

Played the 1995 Taylor 512 today to bable again some bluesy penta licks...
Changing sound help to find practice less monotonic...


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson Advanced Jumbo


----------



## Morkolo

J45 and the Hummingbird this evening. I'm playing with a Fender Tru Shell pick I had come in the mail. So far so good with a nice mellow tone, but it doesn't glide through the strings like my Bluechips.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 and Godin 5th Avenue... ;-)


----------



## Skippy

Bourgeois VOM


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer CH ("Concert Hall") CW QIT Burnt Umber to name her completely... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce in the morning at my weekly course... and Godin 5th Avenue in the afternoon.


----------



## mawmow

Ahhhh... Taylor 412ce. ;-)


----------



## Wardo

Eastman Mandolin and 2018 Les Paul Jr.


----------



## brucew

Home after a 6 week hiatus. (had my old ovation with me) Getting reacquainted. Today mostly 12 string tanglewood, yamaha fs800 and gretsch boxcar.
Seems not enough hours in a day and just can't fit enough songs into the time.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-00 TV to bable some Blues shuffle... 
Yeah Baby ! LOL !


----------



## rhh7

Samick Greg Bennett ST6, cheap laminate that I paid $50 for. Then I paid $96 for a professional setup. This included leveling, crowning, polishing frets and lowering the action. Has some belly lift, and previous owner bolted bridge with two screws, and slapped on a weird scratch plate. Plays like butter, sounds awesome!


----------



## rhh7

Parlor guitar size, 12 frets to the body, my favorite acoustic configuration.


----------



## brucew

Since mastering the alternating thumb base it's been all John Hurt, Willy Brown type stuff, lately Furry Lewis and slide songs in open G. Simply put while I can now play that stuff I'm finding singing with some of it is well, challenging for me. The John Hurt songs I'm fine but lot's of songs like Kassie Jones there's a lot going on, sort of off beat during the singing and am having trouble lining things up while playing. (reminds me of that old Steve Martin spot "C'mon, black guys help the white guys"; well I feel like the white guy in the joke who can't get the clapping on cue, as a method of explaining it)
Think I'm going to change gears, spend more time on the 12 string playing Supertramp, Zepplin, perhaps finally get around to learning Texas Flood.

Whenever I get in a rut I find switching gears but still practicing the problem area's seems to get me past the rough spot. All part of the challenge, and the eventual reward.


----------



## Randy F.

I played my Simon & Patrick today. If I ever get another acoustic guitar, it will be from the Godin family. I am very happy with this one.


----------



## 10409

A&L cedar again 

broke 2 strings tuning for this dumb song so I figured I’d record it and never play it again.


----------



## mawmow

mike_oxbig said:


> A&L cedar again
> 
> broke 2 strings tuning for this dumb song so I figured I’d record it and never play it again.


You A&L sounds great ! Which alternate tuning is this ? ;-)

Today, played three times (Blame it on the damn' Blues !) : Godin 5th Avenue, Gibson L-1 1928 BT and Taylor 412ce.


----------



## 10409

It’s daeaee, I broke the 2-3rd strings and was already in my pj’s so didn’t replace them with the right ones


----------



## cboutilier

gretsch4me said:


> Getting a nice break from the dreads. Played my Martin M-36 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Those are such a great guitar.


----------



## mawmow

mike_oxbig said:


> It’s daeaee, I broke the 2-3rd strings and was already in my pj’s so didn’t replace them with the right ones


Interesting ! Thanks !

I like to think of DADGAD as Dsus4 chord, so, DAEAEE sounds like Dsus2 (which could be DADAED with a fingering ajustment though).


----------



## mawmow

Got my Taylor Gs-5 out to realize I had devoted it to DADGAD... took the 510 instead...
The 510 sounds great with ernie ball Al/Br...

P.S. Did put a scotch tape reading "DADGAD" on the case of the GC-5...


----------



## Dorian2

Randy F. said:


> I played my Simon & Patrick today. If I ever get another acoustic guitar, it will be from the Godin family. I am very happy with this one.


Nice, fast little guitars. Aren't they! I have an older 2006 Q1 that's pretty killer.


----------



## brucew

Literally all of them(different tunings). Slowly crossing a rut of singing with the "tougher" off beat of singing along with some fingerpicking songs like kassie jones, revisited some long term desires, like smoothing out: stephanie as taught by one of our gracious resident posters tonedr dale, even in the quietest moments(12 string flat picking while singing it, not the chord shapes), starting to be able to sing fool's paradise while playing(more sam germain version), and over my trouble spots on the rain song, tomorrow begin working on the outro.
I can't thank people like our posters tonedr and dolphinstreet enough(sorry if missed anyone). I don't know if you realize how much sheer enjoyment your lessons allow others like myself of great desire but lesser talent.
Damn I like playing guitar. Anyone who's at a plateau or having doubts, change gears and you'll be happy you did. Just keep at it.

BTW, I finally nail the rain song in it's entirety I'm going to start working on it with the 12 string. I get it will try to figure a way to post it. Word of warning, I sing when I play, so, you know, you've been warned.


----------



## mawmow

My practice ax, acoustic Godin 5th Avenue, wandering through new pieces to bring a new one to my weekly course...

To become at ease counting and trying to respect the beats helps playing some pieces while it shows how I missed some aspects playing others... Each time a deception but, as I can now see my flaws, I can face them and play correctly.


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR28V and a Telecaster.


----------



## marcos

Was very fortunate to play my friends 1971 D-35 almost in mint condition. Nice full sound and great neck.


----------



## mawmow

The Eastman AC122ce at my weekly course... ;-)


----------



## Larry

Gibson SJ 200 ( NATURAL)
Martin D 28
Larrivee D 09
Taylor Grand Aud all KOA
Gibson Hummingbird

I spent the afternoon at L&M


----------



## gretsch4me

My '83 D-28 sounds better and better every time I play it. With the 1 11/16 nut and mod V neck I wish my other Martin's had this set up. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

None today. But I have been thinking why am I looking at Taylors .i have always been a sucker for a Martin, so back to the original plan I’m grabbing that Martin.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

This has a 27" scale length so it gets tuned down to C# or D standard intervals, or DADGAD dropped to CGCFGC, or open F (CFCFAC), or open E (BEBEG#B). I don't use it enough, but it's a stellar guitar. Spruce top, maple back/sides/neck, ebony binding/bridge/fingerboard.

Yeah, I know, that dog just drinks light. Very hard to photograph.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> View attachment 246446
> View attachment 246448
> 
> 
> This has a 27" scale length so it gets tuned down to C# or D standard intervals, or DADGAD dropped to CGCFGC, or open F (CFCFAC), or open E (BEBEG#B). I don't use it enough, but it's a stellar guitar. Spruce top, maple back/sides/neck, ebony binding/bridge/fingerboard.
> 
> Yeah, I know, that dog just drinks light. Very hard to photograph.


What company is it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> What company is it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 1998 Marc Beneteau (St. Thomas). www.beneteauguitars.com


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> It's a 1998 Marc Beneteau (St. Thomas). www.beneteauguitars.com


They look like they would out of my price range 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> They look like they would out of my price range
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're out of my price range too. Luckily, I bought mine when his prices were significantly lower and my income was significantly higher. However, he's an awesome builder, a real nice guy, and really worth consideration.


----------



## brucew

Never ceases to amaze me how if you just keep practicing things come. I'm constantly looking for new songs to learn, the one's beyond me I put them on a list and occassionally come back to revisit them. A yr ago I couldn't go near John Hurt's Richland womans blues, this aft took me maybe 20 minutes to get the gist of it, I'll have it down within a week or two.
The plateaus may be a struggle, but boy howdy, once you get past them it's clear sailing for awhile so enjoy the suck of the plateaus and relish when the sailing's good.


----------



## mawmow

Reconnected with my GoldTone GT750 banjitar... playing some celtic tunes.
Should I keep it or let it got...


----------



## brucew

^^^ But would you miss it if you sold it?


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Reconnected with my GoldTone GT750 banjitar... playing some celtic tunes.
> Should I keep it or let it got...


I have a Gold Tone banjitar that I use for old blues and celtic tunes as well. It doesn’t get a whole lot of use but when the time is right nothing else will do. Keep it, it’s a different tone in a world of sound-alikes. If you replace it, get a banjitar with a larger head for better bass.


----------



## mawmow

Convinced me guys ! Many thanks !
Should I ask you to send a few words to Mrs mawmow ? LOL

Should eventually let go one or two of my "sound-alikes". ;-)


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Convinced me guys ! Many thanks !
> Should I ask you to send a few words to Mrs mawmow ? LOL
> 
> Should eventually let go one or two of my "sound-alikes". ;-)


I'd like to help you with the Mrs. but though I'm good at interventions, there's a certain inherent danger. Sorry. 

Always marry an enabler. When Mrs. Mooh and I were just dating she randomly bought me a new fishing tackle box, the Fenwick model I'd been looking at. She just took the city bus (we lived in Stratford in those days) to Canadian Tire and bought it. I can remember being stunned by this, not just the purchase without ulterior motive or purpose, but that she'd even been paying that close attention. I still use it...the tackle box I mean. Over the years she's done similar things, Dobro, 12 string acoustic, Tele Aerodyne, 6 string acoustic, never mind non music stuff like tools and clothes, mostly randomly. One day a couple of years ago she'd been talking with a friend who owns a music store and came home with a little tenor acoustic guitar. Just because. She really doesn't care what other musician spouses think of this but she has openly wondered how many of the same expect random jewelry, vacations, and so on. She asks for virtually nothing, and in 34 years of marriage all I can remember was a discussion about a new sewing machine and a small car. 

The sound-alikes? Yeah, I've been trying to unload a few in favour of something more unique.


----------



## Wardo

Played these Custom Shop Martins today. It was expensive guitar day at Cosmo and, as always, they're not locked up just hangin on the wall. Custom Shop guitars don't have designations, it just says Custom Shop inside on the neck block.


The white one is some kind of slightly slope shoulder dred rig cost $4,800. Sounded very nice but not great and the open back tuners sucked. Played OK like it should but no more than that. My own Martin guitars are better than this one.











Some kind of slot head 12 fretter cost about 8 grand. Sounded very nice but the 12 fret configuration takes some getting used to and the whole shape of thing is kinda Victorian or something.











This one was fucking awesome; sounded and played real good. Very nice tone balance and rang out. B&S are Madagascar RW. Not sure if the top was Sitka or Adirondack. Sounded like Sitka but I've only played a few Martins with Adirondack tops. No bling so likely could say it's a D28 variant. Maybe HD28 although I didn't look at the bracing but probably scalloped. Cost $9,800.00 which means I'm out but this is one of the best sounding guitars that I've ever played.










Also played one of the Martin Road Series dreds which has the plastic fretboard and resin neck etc. Cost for that was $1,100.00 and it sounded pretty good and played pretty good for what it is.

After I was done at Cosmo I put $100 worth of fuel into my truck and then went to the liquor store. I'm starting to think that I could get that $10K Martin if did just a little less drinkin.


----------



## brucew

More balls than me, Wardo, anytime I play a guitar in a store worth far, far less I'm always paranoid, checking my shirt pockets making certain I won't put a scratch on it or something.
I "did" finally play a gibson 00 standard, but I sat down and made the salesman hand it to me.


----------



## Wardo

There’s two good sized acoustic rooms at Cosmo: one is all Taylor and the other is Gibson / Martin. Hardly ever see sales people in there but they must monitor it somehow maybe a camera. Quite often I’ve had the room to myself and there’s a lot of nice guitars to try out.


----------



## mawmow

Wardo said:


> Sounded like Sitka but I've only played a few Martins with Adirondack tops.


It looks like Engelmann I have on my Taylor 510.

Played Seagull Performer and Eastman AC122 : the Eastman suits me a little better finally.


----------



## Wardo

mawmow said:


> It looks like Engelmann I have on my Taylor 510.


Whatever it is it’s got a different note separation than my sitka Martins but lottsa other factors could come into that as well.

This is it, same serial number but no description:
Guitar Acoustic Martin CS D-14 Fret Madagascar Rw w/Case - Acoustic Guitars - Right Handed - Acoustic Guitars - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


Closest build spec would likely be my HD28V but it is more bass heavy and can get muddy with the wrong strings on it.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wardo said:


> After I was done at Cosmo I put $100 worth of fuel into my truck and then went to the liquor store. I'm starting to think that I could get that $10K Martin *if did just a little less drinkin.*


Hey, you'd live longer, too. Well, maybe not, but it'd feel like you have.

I love playing good acoustics. There's just something otherwise unattainable in a finely crafted, high-end guitar. I wonder if that last D28 was an Authentic?


----------



## mawmow

Wardo said:


> Whatever it is it’s got a different note separation than my sitka Martins but lottsa other factors could come into that as well.
> 
> This is it, same serial number but no description:
> Guitar Acoustic Martin CS D-14 Fret Madagascar Rw w/Case - Acoustic Guitars - Right Handed - Acoustic Guitars - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music
> 
> 
> Closest build spec would likely be my HD28V but it is more bass heavy and can get muddy with the wrong strings on it.


The 2018 Martins catalog does not specify top wood (all Sitka ?) and I do not find the "CS"...

https://www.martinguitar.com/media/9417/martin2018book_linked.pdf

It could be D28 Authentic 1937 (?Aged)...


----------



## Wardo

The Cosmo link in post #376 above is the exact guitar that I was playing. It had Custom Shop stamped inside it on the neck block.

It's not an Authentic or a D28 or anything. It just a custom order. CS D-14 Fret Madagascar RW. Although I would say it's very like a D28 but with Madagascar and who know what else done to it.

CS = Custom Shop.
D = Dred I suppose.
14 Fret.
Madagascar RW.

On their website it looks like Cosmo ordered a shit ton CS Martins in the 8-10 grand range. The label inside says made for Cosmo Music. I'd like to know what the specs are for it because I doubt that Madagascar will drive the price to 10 grand although that wood has become expensive lately. About 5 years ago a D35 with Madagascar instead of IRW went for about $2,800 new.


----------



## WhiteFalcon

I recently fixed up my first guitar, a 1978ish Fender F15, 3/4 size acoustic. New tuners, new saddle, new strings. I played it yesterday. Sounds surprisingly good and it's a nice size for keeping in the living room.


----------



## Wardo

D18, HD28V, HD35CS, Sigma DR28V, Norman B20 and a 1974 Ovation Baladeer. Ovation sounds like a plunk box compared to the others can’t believe that I traded a perfectly good shotgun for this guitar back in 74. The Norman plays real good but it sounds kinda thin and my foghorn voice drowns it out a bit.

Hard to beat the Martins; the Sigma is in the same ballpark for tone and playing characteristics makes a good alternative backup/high risk venue guitar. The others I should move them on.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Speaking of Martins, I’ve gotten reconnected with my CEO-7 recently and am really enjoying its warm ‘bigger than it looks’ sound. I think it may be the Adi top, but there’s a sweet woodiness and just enough high-end response that makes this guitar spot-on for sitting on the couch and noodling away for hours. Any other CEO-7 players out there?...


----------



## Mooh

For no reason beyond impulse, I grabbed the House on the right for some dadgad noodling and the S&P on the left for some open G noodling. A mix of flatpicking and fingerpicking. Hopefully what comes of such playing are inspired riffs and themes.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Here’s a couple of pics.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Daily practice... on Seagull Performer, today.


----------



## mawmow

Practiced new beats and fingerings on Godin 5th Avenue...

Add on : Later on, I recorded this to send to a relative as "Happy Birthday" mark :

The Fairies Hornpipe





P.S. As I never send photos, I tought this could count...


----------



## brucew

Restrung my gretsch metal body with the nickel bronze reso strings. I like them. Little more mellow sounding with slightly more pronounced midrange than the std strings I would say.


----------



## Mooh

Had this in my hands yesterday morning when a particular student arrived. Having never played a 12 string, I handed it ti her. That look when someone first experiences that sound is priceless. It's also great to hear this one played as an acoustic's tone isn't heard the same from different angles. Used it on and off all day.

1996 Beneteau, spruce/rosewood/ebony/Schallers/D'Addario, standard tuning.


----------



## Wardo

2012 D-18


----------



## Wardo

This is the only clip I have; someone did it on their phone at Cosmo and sent it to me ... lol


----------



## Mooh

@Wardo That’s one sweet guitar.


----------



## Wardo

Mooh said:


> @Wardo That’s one sweet guitar.


That one was an HD28V that they'd just got in although they'd put a fresh set of Elixirs on it.


----------



## Mooh

Always wanted a Martín dread...


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322... dreaming of the Loar LH-700 I "stole" (on eB) yesterday ! 
"It was heaven sent !" I told my wife ! She still believes it is a "poisson d'avril" I guess. ;-)


----------



## Mooh

Spent more than the usual amount of time warming up, enjoying scales and exercises more than usual and I'm usually alright with them, in preparation for a duo jam at 1 o'clock that never materialized. Took a couple of hours off and started again in preparation for a duo jam at 4:30 that never materialized. So here I am all warmed up with nowhere to go, so to speak. 

Anyway, the aforementioned '95 Beneteau, and an all mahogany Seagull dread, the former my cold dead hands guitar, the latter a certified sleeper. Lots of punch in their own separate ways, and tone galore. Here they are relaxing on the dog blanket.


----------



## brucew

Would love to hear that mahogany seagull.

Mostly slide for me today. Gretsch dobro, open g and I think open a (capo 2nd fret?) Yamaha 800 is in open d today. Furry Lewis and Robert Johnson on the menu.


----------



## mawmow

TRIED to practise on Seagull Performer... while drooling on the coming Loar LH-700 pics :-/


----------



## Lincoln

It was an Ovation day. 








USA built, outstanding bear-claw spruce top, it's the best sounding acoustic I've got. I know it's not cool, but I love it anyway.


----------



## Wardo

I still have a 1974 Ovation which I bought new and it was my only acoustic guitar for 26 years. It’s held up well and been across the country a few times.


----------



## Lincoln

Wardo said:


> I still have a 1974 Ovation which I bought new and it was my only acoustic guitar for 26 years. It’s held up well and been across the country a few times.


Yeah, I've only had this one since 2007, but I've never had to tweak or adjust a thing in all that time. Just change strings and play. That guitar is way more stable than I'll ever be......


----------



## Chito

Just got this on a trade yesterday. 1981 Ibanez Ragtime.


----------



## Guest

Congrats!
I've been looking at that one too. Numerous times. Glad you got it. My wife's happy.


----------



## Chito

laristotle said:


> Congrats!
> I've been looking at that one too. Numerous times. Glad you got it. My wife's happy.


Thanks Larry! Actually I traded pedals for it. Which worked out for me and no complaints from my wife as I did a trade. hahaha So both wives are happy I guess. LOL


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce at my weekly course...
Learned to use a metronome... :-/


----------



## Wardo

I have one of those old German metronomes made from wood, pyramid shaped and you wind it up. There's a weight flies back and forth an all that but it doesn't keep time worth a damn.


----------



## Bradley

This morning a few cups of coffee and will be playing my 68 Gibson Dove. The golf course opens soon. Better get to the
woodshed while I can. I have a few for sale. 64 Gibson SJ, early 90's Taylor Grand Symphony, maybe the Dove.
Have a great day whatever you play.

Bradley


----------



## Mooh

Haven't played a whole lot yet today, but yesterday I went on a tear restringing 2 slothead acoustics (S&P, House), 2 other acoustics (House, Seagull), and a Dobro. Had I more time then or this morning I would have restrung others, but I feel a nap coming on. Time for a snooze.


----------



## mawmow

My go to Godin 5th Avenue trying to make my pace follow the metronome.
That formerly damned thing is quite becoming my friend now. ;-)


----------



## Wardo

Firebird V, Les Paul Jr., Sigma DR28V, D18, HD28V and HD35. Trying to figure out which of these rocket launchers to take to some petite bourgeoisie open mic in Pickering next Friday. Hopefully it won’t be a bunch of old trouts wanting to hear blowin in the wind because I only play songs that I like .. lol


----------



## gretsch4me

Practicing Blowin' in the Wind on my boomer D-35 for an open mic next Friday in Pickering. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## brucew

Restrung my tanglewood mahog. crossroads dce with nickel bronze strings. Huge difference on this guitar. With phos-bronze was very quiet but nice tone. New strings much louder(fingerpicking). Don't think it really makes it necessarily, "brighter", just louder, but the upper and lower strings stand out more than they did, if that makes sense?


----------



## Alex

Godin Multiac Duet


----------



## Kerry Brown

Took my Yamaha LL16M to a jam with some local people trying to start a band. I was out of place but had a great time. They were into a lot of Cranberries and similar stuff. They all used a lot of distortion and I had my acoustic. It actually sounded pretty good with the acoustic strumming away back in the mix. They already had two guitars so another electric would have just muddied the sound.


----------



## greco

gretsch4me said:


> Practicing Blowin' in the Wind on my boomer D-35 for an open mic next Friday in Pickering.


Dedicate it to @Wardo


----------



## silvertonebetty

I play this Taylor 810


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-1 Blues Tribute 1928... (still working with the metronome...)


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR28V messing around with compression settings.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce at my weekly course...


----------



## brucew

Today got most of the phrases down for Mr. Cockburns, "going to the country". One chord isn't, "right". Have to play around. 
Have a nice yamaha 12 string I had for sale locally but no takers(we're very rural so no surprise); thinking tomorrow I'll tune it to sort of, C+ and start working on some Blind Willie Mctell tunes. Never really listened to his stuff much before, he has some pretty nice tunes I'd like to learn.


----------



## Mooh

While teaching: Just for fun I started the day with a Gold Tone 6 string banjo, but needed a Kala tenor ukulele, and Gold Tone 5 string banjo before lunch. The rest of the day consisted of Seagull and cutaway House 6 strings. Never plugged in all day, though I did have the Beat Buddy running through the PA to help accompany a student working on improvisation. 

For myself: mostly the cutaway House.


----------



## Steadfastly

I have been playing my Lowden 12 string a lot in the last few days. I hadn't touched it for awhile but just love that 12 string tone. I'm getting comfortable with it again. I find it takes a day or so to get switched over from my 6 string to the 12.


----------



## mawmow

Hot Rod tricone today...


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce (which seems to succeed in pushing the 512 out as I have to make room for the incoming Loar archtop)...


----------



## Steadfastly

mawmow said:


> Taylor 412ce (which seems to succeed in pushing the 512 out as I have to make room for the incoming Loar archtop)...


I have been looking at a Loar as well for awhile now. .Which one do you have coming in?


----------



## mawmow

@Steadfastly:
I had the awsome chance of winning an unexpected eB auction : Loar LH-700

I was watching (eB/r) an LH-600 (in NS) as well as an LH-650 (?from US), but got the LH-700 for much less than these !

My problem with the Loar is that plain acoustic archtops (LH-600/700) have V neck and no cutaway, while LH-650 has big C neck, a cutaway and a pickup. The 700 is made of grade AAA spruce/maple woods. They apparently offer no "hybrid" like plain 700 with C neck and cutaway for example.

Well, my Godin has no cutaway and I can play the octave A/E scales at 12th fret, so the non cutaway Loar model should be ok... as well as the V neck.


----------



## Steadfastly

mawmow said:


> @Steadfastly:
> I had the awsome chance of winning an unexpected eB auction : Loar LH-700
> 
> I was watching (eB/r) an LH-600 (in NS) as well as an LH-650 (?from US), but got the LH-700 for much less than these !
> 
> My problem with the Loar is that plain acoustic archtops (LH-600/700) have V neck and no cutaway, while LH-650 has big C neck, a cutaway and a pickup. The 700 is made of grade AAA spruce/maple woods. They apparently offer no "hybrid" like plain 700 with C neck and cutaway for example.
> 
> Well, my Godin has no cutaway and I can play the octave A/E scales at 12th fret, so the non cutaway Loar model should be ok... as well as the V neck.


That sounds like a very decent one. I was looking at the 250 which is an archtop with two humbuckers. I was thinking of it replacing my Kingpin II which I sold a couple of years ago. The Loar has a little wider neck than the Godin which fits my hand better.


----------



## mawmow

Received and unboxed the Loar LH-700 Deluxe VS yesterday. 
Shows some finish flaws (in the f holes and neck end under the fretboard) and I can't believe the bridge is ebony. :-(
Action too high for a decent fingerstyle try. :-/ 
There is plenty of room for adjustment though, but I would allow her to acclimatate for a week or two before any work.
Fell comfortable with the body as well as the V neck and E/A scales quite easily reacheable at 12th fret (no cutaway).
Anyway, my first impression is my Godin 5th Avenue sings better compared to dry Loar voice.
I wrote to The Loar co. to ask for string suggestions (type/brand and gauge).
Comparative video to come next month... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Well, after making half of the job (lowering bridge only), played the Loar LH-700
after hearing Maybelle Carter's Wildwood Flower on YT :
She played Gibson L-5 which Loar co. pretends to remake.


----------



## silvertonebetty

After like two or three weeks I got my seagull back. My sister really like the seagull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

I hadn't done any service on this in a long while so while restringing it got a wee polish. It's a solid top, laminate back and sides, short scale tenor made by Kala...a gift from Mrs. Mooh. Tuned in fifths CGDA (low to high) means robbing my partial string sets and odds and sods rather than buying a packaged set. A recently acquired set of brass bridge pins (thanks to rollingdam) to give the bridge a little more mass and reduce the twang seems to have worked. The pins had a strange top profile which seemed risky to the right hand so I rounded them over a bit with file, belt sander, and wet/dry sanding sponge. Normally I don't hear any benefit to brass pins except when there's too much twang.


----------



## mawmow

Getting akin with the new Loar LH-700 even though not perfectly set for me.
I will correct that as soon as the Martin MMLJ13 strings I ordered get in my mailbox.


----------



## Wardo

HD28V, D18 and HD35CS.

HD28V hooks up well with my voice and everything drives real strong with it; D18 is pretty good too but the HD35 is not as good even though its a really nice sounding guitar and I've tried a lot of different strings with it to dial it in for me. Not sure what to do with the 35; its a custom shop that I got new for a lot less than a standard HD35 goes for and it sounds different than any standard HD35 that I've played. Also has a 1&3/4 nut and pyramid bridge; beautiful grain on the 3 piece back too. So three similar Martin dreds but they are all really different.


----------



## Wardo

Played the 28V for a couple of hours just now runnin through some songs then picked up the 35 for about a minute and right away I'm thinking what happens with the 35 is that my foghorn voice overpowers whatever range is going on there. I've heard people say that 35s don't cut through a mix and I've noticed with this one that while it's a loud guitar by itself it doesn't project well when there's other guitars going at it in a jam. The 18 is a good compromise because it's a good cutter and has a strong low end backing for my vocal. The 35 has a great Martin growl until you shout at it. The 28 doesn't cut as well as the 18 for picking but it has a strong bottom end which matches my vocal range. With the wrong strings the 28 can be too muddy. The 28 likes Martin MSP 4200 13s which are disco but I bought 20 sets awhile back. Maybe the new Martin mediums will work on the 35 but no one has the PBs yet just the 80/20s and I don't like 80/20s. I suppose the one good thing that comes out of this is that, while people sometimes complain about Martin dreds being too loud and overpowering their voices, I can shout one down and be heard in the next county on a foggy night ..lol


----------



## Steadfastly

Alvarez Masterworks MD-60


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322... bluesing this Happy Easter


----------



## Mooh

Haven't played a note today, which is unusual. Spent the first part of the day at the family place walking the shore, then came home in time to watch the Leafs lose, then had Easter dinner, then did dishes and laundry...now it is now. Too tired.

Alas.


----------



## Wardo

D18, 28 and 35 all through this Traynor at high volume with K&K pickups, a good bit of compression and no preamp pedal. The 35 kinda shines here because it is less boomy than the other two so easier to control and the dynamics don't get outta whack as much.

No preamp because, in a fit of unmitigated genius, I screwed my RedEye to my guitar strap so that I would have some reachable vol/tone control and less shit to keep track of at open mics and such however I now need a 12" patch cord to go from the preamp to the guitar jack. 

And yeah, I got new boots.


----------



## mawmow

Wardo said:


> D18, 28 and 35 all through this Traynor at high volume with K&K pickups, a good bit of compression and no preamp pedal. The 35 kinda shines here because it is less boomy than the other two so easier to control and the dynamics don't get outta whack as much.
> 
> No preamp because, in a fit of unmitigated genius, I screwed my RedEye to my guitar strap so that I would have some reachable vol/tone control and less shit to keep track of at open mics and such however I now need a 12" patch cord to go from the preamp to the guitar jack.
> 
> And yeah, I got new boots.


Yep !
Two great infos : New great boots and a strap can bare something else in addition to a guitar !
My mind immediately got struggling to decide which is the most important... ;-) Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Guest

Not high end like some of the beauties in this thread.
I played these two giving them one last go before I take them to Elmira Sunday.

'79 F-35










'05 S6+ Folk


----------



## gretsch4me

Restrung the D-18 going from 12's back to 13's. I've settled on Ernie Ball Earthwood PB and for my fingerstyle playing offers me the best possible sound to my ears. Tried the new Martin Acoustic Authentic 2.0 and was a little underwhelmed quite honestly, especially if the price increase is taken into account. 

Anyway, going back to 13's did gain back some volume and kaboom and I can definitely feel the top driving harder than with the 12's. Even with 12's though, the D-18 is definitely no slouch in the volume department. 





Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

I was practicing on Seagull Performer when it came to my mind
I had to record a comparative video of my archtops. Here it is...






Ooops ! Action still too high for me on the Loar, sorry ! :-(
The last guitar played left me puzzled regarding the archtops... :-/

The piece is an acoustic arrangement of Three Hours Past Midnight /Johnny "Guitar" Wilson
The arpeggios replace electric solos of the original version... 

The guitars are : Godin 5th Avenue, Loar LH-700 and... Seagull Performer.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull performer at my weekly course this morning;
"operated" and fine tuned The Loar in the afternoon. ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Gave a run to the Loar LH-700 : The ernie ball was really a wild choice... :-/
E balls on Loar will most probably be marked as "Don'ts" in the Loar file.
Will most probably replace them as soon as I get the Martin Retro Monel...
Then got in my workshop with three other axes to restring... ;-)


----------



## Wardo

2016 American Standard Tele.


----------



## mawmow

Had a long run :
- Loar LH-700 (ernie ball Al/Br not so bad sounded good to my ears today !)
- Taylor 412ce
- Seagull Performer
- Eastman AC122ce

Gee ! All these new strings sound great !


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Not high end like some of the beauties in this thread.
> I played these two giving them one last go before I take them to Elmira Sunday.
> 
> '79 F-35
> 
> View attachment 252238
> 
> 
> '05 S6+ Folk
> 
> View attachment 252240


Is the CT cash part of the deal.


----------



## mawmow

Again the Loar LH-700... these ernie ball AL/Br sound good after all...
But, got black fingertips !


----------



## BEACHBUM

The same one I play every day

1980 MIJ Sigma/Martin D10 Anniversary


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce on which I put Martin MFX strings as they are supposed to be smoother to play : I did not find a notable difference and they appear to sound a bit too crispy on the highs and too metallic on the bass side. Will likely return to Elixir nano.


----------



## Wardo

18, 28, 35 and telecaster


----------



## allthumbs56

That little Taylor GS Mini that I hummed and hawed about buying. This little guy is growing on me fast and may keep the "real" guitars in their cases for extended periods.


----------



## Mooh

So far, these ones, likely more by the end of the day.


----------



## Dorian2

allthumbs56 said:


> That little Taylor GS Mini that I hummed and hawed about buying. This little guy is growing on me fast and may keep the "real" guitars in their cases for extended periods.


I was just reading that thread so congrats...glad it's working out for you.


----------



## StratCat

Taylor kind of day.


----------



## mawmow

The Loar LH-700... still with ernie ball Al/Br on.
I received the Martin Retro Monel : Should try them next week or so.


----------



## Wardo

Bangin on the HD35 and singin Townes Van Zandt songs for the last 2 hours.


----------



## Alex

Veillette Gryphon. Tuned (almost) an octave above standard tuning. Always wanted to learn mandolin and this is a way to “cheat” a bit. Fun instrument to play. I did this clip via an AXE FX.

Veillette Gryphon 2


----------



## mawmow

After cleaning the balcony and furniture, had a beer outside playing the Seagull Performer.
Had the D'Addarios replaced with Martin MFX : sounds better !


----------



## rollingdam

The Taylor 210 from 2006-very articulate for a Dreadnaught


----------



## mawmow

Loar LH-700 still with ernie ball Al/Br : seems to sound better !

Also, Eastman AC122ce.


----------



## mawmow

Reconnected with my great 2006 Taylor 510 (ernie ball Al/Br strings).


----------



## Mooh

Had a very rare jazz bass gig yesterday but used the Gold Tone resonator bass instead of one of the solid bodies. Was originally supposed to have a short jazz set this evening but it was cancelled...I would have used one of my flattops.


----------



## Wardo

HD28V at a jam today. It lays down a really solid bed for vocal. Very reliable workorse but I think Martin might have discontinued it after they revamped their standard series.


----------



## Dorian2

Looked at the S6 today and figured I needed to name it. Her name is Shithawk.!! Sounds great despite her looks.


----------



## Mooh

My short Monday jam was entirely the all mahogany Seagull, the sleeper guitar of all time. Loud, smooth, balanced, mature sounding guitar that loves a microphone.

I've pretty much switched to using this House guitar and another House for teaching. This one because it's comfortable to hold (classical posture), has great upper fret access, and sounds great though a little brighter than I typically like. It was a 50th birthday present from my bride.


----------



## mawmow

Babbling on Godin 5th Avenue...
looking for a new piece to work with my teacher... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-1...
Still tasting the wonders of rhythm reading on the staff !


----------



## mawmow

I would say two extremes of the spectrum : Loar LH-700 and Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute. ;-)


----------



## Wardo

HD28V


----------



## silvertonebetty

Wardo said:


> HD28V


I’d love to own ad28 or 45 some day . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue and Taylor 412ce


----------



## mawmow

Tried to practise on my Taylor 322 but was really not in the mood... :-(


----------



## Mooh

Black & Decker weedeater, Yardworks mower, nondescript rototiller. Couldn't get much tone out of any of them.


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> Black & Decker weedeater, Yardworks mower, nondescript rototiller. Couldn't get much tone out of any of them.


LOL !
Just love this !
Did not dare write "Taylor Made" yesterday !
My clubs sounded "Swisssh, clack"
and I "sang out" loud "Fore !"
;-)


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 to realize it is time for string change ! :-/

Add on : tried ernie ball Al/Br : Wonderful !!!

Elixir brand (coating) is going out by now...


----------



## Mooh

Had to service the Moon mandolin, it needed strings and so I lubed the fretboard (F-One oil from MusicNomad) and machine heads (WD-40 very sparingly) and reset the intonation while I was at it. Purchased new almost 20 years ago, it's been my primary mandolin ever since. Since it was in hand, I played it more than usual.


----------



## mawmow

Oh yeah !
These ernie ball Al/Br on my Taylor 322 are pushing the Elixirs aside !


----------



## mawmow

Took the Godin 5th Avenue : What the heck ! Totally out of tune as well as intonation. The bridge was apparently ok. Retuned, moved the bridge a bit... gee these strings are done ! Practised a bit... these strings are really worn out though they do not show much color change... These D'Addario EJ were not that old... :-/


----------



## Everton FC

Playing my Yamaha L5-A, from 1981, today. Fine instrument.


----------



## Guest

'09 Taylor DN3 that I recently made a trade for.
My 3rd. Hopefully, this one will be a keeper.
I like it so far.


----------



## Wardo

HD28V and wondering if I can get up in time to get to a jam that is 15 minutes from home and starts at 12:00.










Learned this song took all of 5 minutes; it's easy to play the riff and sing it. Got the words in my head as long as I don't think about it.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue with new Dragon Skin strings... ;-)


----------



## Alex

PRS Angelus


----------



## Wardo

HD-35 Custom Shop


----------



## mawmow

Taylors 322 and 412ce :
celebrating the departure
of the once beloved
Taylor 512... :-/


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played a d28 and my Taylor. d28 needs new strings
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


> '09 Taylor DN3 that I recently made a trade for.
> My 3rd. Hopefully, this one will be a keeper.
> I like it so far.
> 
> View attachment 257386


cool . what is the difference between that and a Taylor 310

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Alex said:


> PRS Angelus
> 
> View attachment 257530
> View attachment 257532


how are they like

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

silvertonebetty said:


> how are they like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Fantastic guitars. I’ve owned a few over the years and they are very consistent.


----------



## Guest

silvertonebetty said:


> cool . what is the difference between that and a Taylor 310


I haven't played a 310, so I can't compare.
According to the internet though;
310 has black binding, DN3 has white/cream.
310 has the pickguard, DN3 doesn't.
310 has electronics, DN3 doesn't.
Different bracing.
Basically, a stripped down model.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce


----------



## silvertonebetty

Still the 810. I just can’t get enough of that thing . It’s the only thing I played since I got it . I picked up a cheap fishman neo for it . Only cost $2 lol  love gift cards . I’m really surprised it took this long to use it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiorep2

And in the Maritimes ...


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 412ce again but reconnecting with cowboy repertoire now that my weekly course ended (until September).


----------



## Wardo

HD35CS a lot these days. It seems to like the new Martin 550 strings which is good because I wasn't using that guitar much. Thinking of taking it to some jams in the next couple of weeks. All 3 of my Martin guitars work best with different strings so I think I finally got the 35 sorted out.


----------



## Mooh

This Joshua House guitar was a gift from Mrs. Mooh for my 50th. It was always just a little too strident in the treble strings to my ears but I seem to have tamed that with a switch from my usual favourite D'Addario EJ16 strings to John Pearse light phosphor bronze. Anyways, it's been my primary teaching guitar lately.


----------



## mawmow

The Loar LH-700 with brand new Martin Retro Monel strings...


----------



## Wardo

HD 35.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 412ce exploring a new Irish tunes songbook.


----------



## mawmow

Ah the Godin 5th Avenue !
With new Dragon skin strings...


----------



## cbg1

Just pulled it out of the case where it's been resting....think a fresh set of strings and some playing time are in order


----------



## Kerry Brown

Played the Taylor GS Mini-e through a Fender Pro Junior. It sounded surprisingly OK. It was a meeting to see if we could get a new trio going. We have an amazing female vocalist, a male guitar player/singer, and myself. We were trying a few songs switching between acoustics and electrics in different combinations. We finally decided on a six song list to start out and see how it goes.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue exploring some drop D arrangements of Irish tunes


----------



## Dorian2

Just finished restringing my Seagull S6. It'll be that one.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18, practicing some Irish tunes...


----------



## Stephenlouis

I had a guest here to pick up some vinyl so I played more than one 
Yamaha G130 A ( apx 1972)
CE 778 Ovation USA build AAA spruce top.


----------



## High/Deaf

Got my early 70s Martin D18S back a few weeks ago, after a neck reset. It was the guitar du jour till the Tele showed up. Plays great and sounds like a cannon.


----------



## Larry

This Beauty while having a nap.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue in Drop D and Taylor 412ce standard tuning on the new series of Irish tunes I am working on.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce : I love the great sound of this entry level chinese ax !


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue (drop D) ;-)


----------



## Mooh

Spent a lot of time outdoors on the weekend, hence the Outdoor Ukulele. Beach, yard, bicycle, toddlers, it takes a licking and keeps on ticking.


----------



## BEACHBUM

1980 MIJ Sigma D10 Anniversary.











__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-302874328%2Fnight-riders-lament-non-profit-cover


----------



## JacquesP

Today ?? None yet but yesterday ...

Norman B30
Ibanez 12-strings


----------



## Wardo

D18, HD28V, HD35CS, 2016 Mag 7 Telecaster and 2018 LP Jr.


----------



## JacquesP

Wardo said:


> D18, HD28V, HD35CS, 2016 Mag 7 Telecaster and 2018 LP Jr.


All in one day?


----------



## ronmac

Many guitars have come and gone in the 16 + years I have owned this one. It is a keeper.










Description from 12thFret:



> *Serial Number:... 000754 circa 90's (1997)*
> *Description:... This is an exceptional example of Dana Bourgeois' work. The figured Claro walnut back and sides are quite attractive, as are the fingerboard inlays and abalone top perimeter. The bearclaw Sitka top has the best sonic properties and sonic velocity in the opinion of the builder (and the sound of this guitar would tend to prove that theory). *
> *Neck:... 1 3/4" wide at the nut; bound ebony fingerboard with intricate mother-of-pearl position markers; gold Schaller mini's with ebony buttons; adjustable truss rod*
> *Frets:... showing some fret wear on first 5 frets*
> *Body:... in excellent 9/10 condition; ebony pyramid/belly bridge with compensated bone saddle; grained ivoroid binding; abalone rosette and top perimeter*
> *Finish:... lacquer finish is in excellent condition*
> *Hardware/electronics;... proprietary Bourgeois pickup/mic system with sliding blend control accessible at sound hole*
> *Playability/Action:... excellent*
> *Case:... original deluxe archtop hardshell*


----------



## mawmow

The Loar LH-700 with Martin Monel Retro strings on, exploring some Broadway hits.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 on some BroadwayHits and bluesy ballads... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce...

I love playing my guitars during this "normal" Summer !
(How hot it was last year !)


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 on pop ballads...


----------



## Mooh

Got a one-off gig in the fall with an old friend so I was deciding what to play per song. Chiefly the one pictured in my profile pic, some with a 000, and some with a baritone. I like to reduce things to no more than 3 guitars so the 000 is likely history and the 12 string or bouzouki might get added. These aren't necessarily my core group of guitars as there's no Dobro included.


----------



## Wardo

HD28V and it’s a really good one. I got it about 3 years ago after I found myself in some music store in Newmarket that I’d never heard of. They’d just got this 28 in and when I played it I thought damn; that thing puts out. During the next two weeks I tried a few HD28Vs around Toronto mostly out of curiosity and none of them were as good as the one in Newmarket. So even though I didn’t want another guitar it was like “great, now I have to cough 4 grand for that fucker” which is what I did.


----------



## Dorian2

2006 A&L CW Cedar. Fun guitar to rip around on. Plays like an electric with 11's. May have to try 12's at some point soon. Due for a restring anyway. I like lighter strings but on this one the 11's feel like 10's to my hands.


----------



## mawmow

Ah... the Taylor 322 again ! ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue in Drop D to play some ballads arrangements ;-)


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## mawmow

Well, Taylor 412ce... again...


----------



## mawmow

I reconnected with my Seagull Performer CW 
(as I will take her out to another private course session by the end of this month)


----------



## mawmow

Reconnected with the Eastman AC122ce... ;-)


----------



## BEACHBUM

Still on honeymoon with my new Guild D140ce. She's a keeper.


----------



## Guest

Been a while since I had these two out.
Had to hear how they sounded through the fishman.


----------



## Distortion

The first one I bought 1979 Yamaha FG 331.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5Th Avenue.. drop D ;-)


----------



## DaddyShred

I've got an Ibanez aw40ece. My first acoustic that I bought almost 15 years ago. Absolutely love it. Although, it doesn't get plugged in much anymore.

(I don't own the picture)









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Yesterday was Celtic Sunday around here, to coincide with the local celtic festival. The Anglican church here goes all in and has a celtic music theme so I played their 8 am service, normally a short traditional old prayer book spoken (no music) service, doing fingerstyle Irish and Scottish trad/hymn tunes. Used the House slothead I bought a year ago, plugged into a little Ibanez Troubadour amp. At the 11 am service, normally a choral service except in the summer when the choir is scanty, I was joined by my violinist friend so I switched to my tried and true Beneteau. Prelude, postlude, and some incidental music throughout. It's the sort of gig for which I don't need to prepare.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce still working these Irish trads...


----------



## murdude

Just got a new Seagull Entourage Autumn Burst yesterday


----------



## bluebayou

My Martin. Finally got a Martin. Its a DX1AE. Its one of the HPL guitars they make. Mahogany sides and back and solid spruce top. Had to get a setup done. Up at the 15th fret the strings were 1/4 inch above the Richlite fretboard. I don’t see how Martin could let it out of the factory with such a crap set up. But suffice to say the setup I got in Ottawa at Fleet fixed it up. Sounds like a totally different guitar which I now love and its a lot easier to play. Purchased second hand. Not going to tell you how much, but the seller did not do his due diligence before listing it on kijiji.


----------



## Wardo

Messing around with a Sigma DR28V that has a DeArmond magnetic sound hole pickup as well as a K&K pickup. Running both pickups into the mic channel on a Fender 57 Custom Deluxe and blending the K&K volume with a Schatten preamp which has a knob for volume and clips to my strap. I’m liking the acoustic sound with this set up; it goes loud w/out feedback and it’ll work better in a band setting than my Traynor acoustic amp which feeds back a lot. Have to look for some kind of a twin guitar cable that has two plugs on each end. Really like this Fender amp; it sounds great with my electric guitars and now it covers acoustic as well.


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> Have to look for some kind of a twin guitar cable that has two plugs on each end.


Are there two inputs on your guitar?
One these at each end with a TRS (stereo) cable in between.


----------



## Wardo

Yes two inputs on the guitar and two inputs on the amp for the mic channel. Preamp only on the K&K cable. Both cables plugged into the mic channel using both inputs on the amp for that channel. So basically two separate cables as one piece. There’s something from Hosa that has two 1/4 TS jacks on both ends so that might do it.

Although the stuff you posted with the TRS cable in between would be ok too and might be same as what the Hosa cable is anyway.


----------



## mawmow

The Eastman AC122ce and the Taylor 412ce preparing to return to personal course in two weeks...


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the Taylor sitting on the new couch.
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Spent a whole lot of time with this just before it’s buyer came for it. It has served me well but it’s time has passed.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412 ce... looking for new pieces to work under my teacher's guidance...


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce ;-)


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> Spent a whole lot of time with this just before it’s buyer came for it. It has served me well but it’s time has passed.
> 
> View attachment 267248


What is this 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> What is this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


It’s a Joshua House acoustic guitar. It was my daily lesson guitar and got kind of beat up so I had the builder refinish, refret, add the cutaway, fill one of the two side soundholes (it was an ongoing experiment), etc a few years ago. I had stopped using it much after getting another guitar so I sold it. It was listed for sale here for ages but sold through another listing.


----------



## Swervin55

Thanks to fellow forum member Jethrotech....
Martin OM-21 Special


----------



## MarGib

My Gibson J-35 ...


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce...


----------



## gretsch4me

'83 D-28 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Just had a couple of days up north and sat outside with this. Outside Ukulele, made in Oregon, resting on the tailgate.


----------



## Wardo

Went to a jam and took an HD28V and a LP Jr.


----------



## Wardo

Swervin55 said:


> Thanks to fellow forum member Jethrotech....
> Martin OM-21 Special
> View attachment 267804
> View attachment 267806


Nice and looks like lottsa saddle height left.

I have that same pyramid bridge on my HD35. I don’t know if it’s the bridge or what but my 35 sounds different than any 35 I’ve ever played before.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> It’s a Joshua House acoustic guitar. It was my daily lesson guitar and got kind of beat up so I had the builder refinish, refret, add the cutaway, fill one of the two side soundholes (it was an ongoing experiment), etc a few years ago. I had stopped using it much after getting another guitar so I sold it. It was listed for sale here for ages but sold through another listing.


It looked like a beautiful guitar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer... did not sound so good : :-/
Have to chage strings before next lesson (Wednesday). ;-)


----------



## Kerry Brown

My buddy and I have been practicing a few songs to do at open mics. He lives in a cabin off the grid so we usually practice at my place with a PA. Last night he texted me to come to his place and practice acoustically on his porch. It was a wonderful evening, slightly overcast, about 20 degrees. He lives by the Cheekeye River so we had the noise of the river in the background along with a slight breeze in the trees. I took my GS mini.


----------



## High/Deaf

Played the early 70's D18S around the campfire Saturday night, giving my ears a rest. And the Tele HS inside, where the real noise was happening.

That 1 and 7/8th" neck on the D18S is a real stretch. And I don't want to take too many solos - that guitar isn't meant to be played above the tenth fret. But it's a bass monster compared to a lot of the other guitars out there.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce...


----------



## brucew

Hello All, Just wanted to touch base. Without writing a novel suffice to say don't think I've had a day off since may. (well, day off being relative as I'm just helping kids make their way but I'm still bagged every day; life on the farm) Been hard to get in more than maybe an hr a week which has been frustrating. Really frustrating.
That being said, I Have finally nailed railroad bill, which for me personally is not a small thing. Since MJ Hurt/Furry Lewis type stuff is finally within my abilities I'm thinking this winter will try to improve my slide, and revisit my harmonica playing which suffered while I discovered the alt. thumb base. Would love to become more comfortable adding harmonica in some slide songs. (not to mention improving my slide playing which very honestly at this point is pretty basic)
As well want to revisit the 12 string. Came across some, "new to me" Scott H Bihram songs I'd love to add to my repetoire (sp?) Plus some other songs I think would just be great on the 12 string. Thumb and finger picks type stuff.
Still can't come up with a solo version of Marshall Tucker Bands, "too stubborn" but it's a matter of time and effort.

So anyway, hope all is well with everyone and will be back when the crop is safely off; which hopefully is before the snow flies..........Ya, it's dicey. Take care.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer at my weekly course this morning and Taylor 412ce after intalling brand new John Pearse strings this afternoon : I love this new sound !


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 412 again : I still like the John Pearse sound.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce with brand new Martin M140 strings (I still have a few sets of this discontinued type of strings) : Sounds great !


----------



## mawmow

Loar LH-700... after fine tuning action once again ! :-/


----------



## mawmow

Ah The Loar LH-700 again... 
Not sure I am still thinking to let her go as I used to last month 
since I am exploring some jazz/jazzy twists and tunes with my teacher


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson Hummingbird this evening.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The last couple of months have been really weird. Full of anxiety and stuff I hardly touched the Taylor. So I made it priority to have some Taylor time tonight. It really is a nice sounding guitar 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

mawmow said:


> Seagull Performer at my weekly course this morning and Taylor 412ce after intalling brand new John Pearse strings this afternoon : I love this new sound !


The seagull performer line is one of the best bang for your buck. I let mine go for my Taylor 810. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The Loar LH-700 again... ;-)


----------



## Jim Wellington

2002 D-28...I own five nice acoustics...2 of them impulse buys. After buying this D-28, the rest hardly ever leave their cage. My first D-28, and it`s definitely a "forever box" for this cat. Cheers to all you daily players, and your wonderful fav guitars!


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce, Taylor 412ce and The Loar LH-700...


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson J45


----------



## gretsch4me

Martin D-18 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown

Going on a road trip to visit my sister, trying to decide what guitar to take. I spent the morning with the Taylor GS Mini. It’s hard to believe what a great little guitar this is. I was only going to try it for few minutes then try a few different ones. An hour and half later I was still playing it. I guess the GS Mini is going for a road trip.


----------



## mawmow

Looking at some Enya songs... sounds better on my Aria AC-80 (nylon)...


----------



## mawmow

Same Enya pieces as yesterday but with my Ramirez R-4 : I quite prefer this one over the Aria AC-80...


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 tackling some Jazz and Enya pieces...


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer at my weekly course...
Hard time inserting triolets in 4/4 melodies ! :-/


----------



## Wardo

HD28V.

Bangin out some Ray Wylie Hubbard songs on it right now.


----------



## StratCat

Taylor 414. My buddy rented it from L&M this past weekend for me to play when I was stopping by for a short visit on route home to Ontario. The guitar was great and my buddy is greater.


----------



## fogdart

Celebrated my NGD (1951 Gibson J-50) with a beautiful Cuaba Salomones in the backyard.


----------



## Wardo

silvertonebetty said:


> The last couple of months have been really weird. Full of anxiety and stuff I hardly touched the Taylor. So I made it priority to have some Taylor time tonight. It really is a nice sounding guitar


This year has been a complete shitshow for me but I pick up my guitar every day and right away I feel better.


----------



## Mooh

Had a community gig last night with two sets, one with my fiddle/guitar duo and another accompanying a singer I used to have a band with. Took my favourite Beneteau I've posted here before as my main guitar with my favourite House as a back-up. The other act was the local pipe band. Luckily, there's an old church which is big enough to accommodate the highland pipes and drums, but the sheer size of the room means a decent PA and sound person are essential. They were short of mics for some reason but I always carry my preferred Sennheiser condenser, just in case, so it all worked out. I could have plugged in but I was sitting (really bad left ankle right now) and in a room with great acoustics and a great mic, why plug in?

The pipe band gave me a mug.


----------



## vokey design

Absolutely loving this thing!


----------



## mawmow

Tried these Enya pieces standard tuning on Hot Rod tricone... Sound good !
And those in drop D on Godin 5Th Avenue...
Ah ! And some DADGAD Celtic pieces on Taylor GS-5
Big rainy day yeah ! ;-)

Fall enhances guitar rotation in my hands...


----------



## Morkolo

Played my Hummingbird this evening.


----------



## bw66

Played my old Tak while teaching and split my practice time between my Tanglewood parlour and my S&P Showcase (mostly tuned to DADGAD these days).


----------



## Mooh

Yesterday was interesting. One of my students was tuned down a semi-tone so I used the Dobro which I keep tuned the same these days (with D’Addario Flattops strings). Another student was learning the fiddle tune Fisher’s Hornpipe on her PRS so I got out the bouzouki/octave-mandolin/mando-cello ish thing to accompany. For most of the rest I used the cutaway...it’s a comfortable size and shape to use for long periods and the cutaway is convenient. (The occasional student will complain there are no position markers but that just leads to ear and spatial exercises...they should play their own guitar rather than be watching and depending on mine is much.) 

Today will be interesting too, one-off acoustic show rehearsal this evening, guitar and ukulele students throughout the day.


----------



## mawmow

Another long rainy day... as all the week ! 
Cutting a long practice session trying to master triolets in 4/4 time
with those Enya pieces in drop D on the Godin 5th Avenue and standard on Taylor 412ce.
All that stuff is coming... more fluent...


----------



## Morkolo

Played my D18 for a bit this evening, looks like it's time for another string change.


----------



## leftysg

Picked up a new Taylor 114e from Folkways 20th anniversary sale.


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> Had a community gig last night with two sets, one with my fiddle/guitar duo and another accompanying a singer I used to have a band with. Took my favourite Beneteau I've posted here before as my main guitar with my favourite House as a back-up. The other act was the local pipe band. Luckily, there's an old church which is big enough to accommodate the highland pipes and drums, but the sheer size of the room means a decent PA and sound person are essential. They were short of mics for some reason but I always carry my preferred Sennheiser condenser, just in case, so it all worked out. I could have plugged in but I was sitting (really bad left ankle right now) and in a room with great acoustics and a great mic, why plug in?
> 
> The pipe band gave me a mug.
> View attachment 271618
> View attachment 271620
> View attachment 271620


Wouldn't happen to be Knox Presbyterian would it?


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> Wouldn't happen to be Knox Presbyterian would it?


No, Kingsbridge, about 20 minutes north on highway 21. Played there again on Saturday for a different concert backing a singer I've worked with on and off for 25+ years. Took the same two guitars plus the Dobro.

As it happens though, I live a block from Knox.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Morkolo

Hummingbird again tonight.


----------



## Kerry Brown

My Taylor GS Mini-e once again. Going through my song book putting together a set for an open mic Wednesday. The more I play the more I like it. My Yamaha LL16M is a better guitar in every way but there is something about the GS Mini that calls out to me. I like that I throw it in the gig bag, show up, plug into whatever they have, play, and go home. It sounds good through any PA or amp that is at the venue. It is always in tune and stays in tune. The Yamaha needs an active DI with EQ. It is more susceptible to tuning changes from temperature changes. I have to get to the venue early so the tuning will settle down. If I know they have really good sound I’ll take the Yamaha but most of the time it’s the GS Mini.


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> No, Kingsbridge, about 20 minutes north on highway 21. Played there again on Saturday for a different concert backing a singer I've worked with on and off for 25+ years. Took the same two guitars plus the Dobro.
> 
> As it happens though, I live a block from Knox.
> 
> Why do you ask?


Knox was the sister church to my home church in Windsor, St. Barnabas Anglican. Same architect designed it with a slightly larger structure. As a kid, I always did a double take when driving through Goderich on 21 to the cottage when we passed Knox. It was so similar. Unfortunately the Windsor church was closed by the diocese and designated for demolition a few years back. Preservationists have tried to get involved and find a repurposing of the building as just the shell had remained. I'm not sure what its current status is. I haven't been to the old neighbourhood in an age.


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4, Taylor 322 and Eastman AC122 to decide which sounded best to record two Enya pieces.
Recorded one on the Ramirez but not satisfied for another one... will try some other guitars later on today... ;-)


----------



## High/Deaf

We these two, I want for nothing.


----------



## Chito

Technically I played this yesterday but I pretty much play with it everyday now. Larrivee D03. Also got this on a trade. And I'm loving it. I'm having a Schatten pickup put on it. The Ibanez Ragtime, I got recently, I've already sold.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce


----------



## Simone

My Yamaha f325 may not be expensive but I love her -play her every day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkolo

I've been playing my D18 the past couple of days after a string change. So far DR phosphor bronze Dragon Skins seem really harsh when compared to my usual Elixir Nanowebs, not much of a fan but I'll let them settle in before I give up. Later played the Hummingbird after eating my fair share of turkey.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Just bought a HD-28V yesterday. Cleaned it, hydrated the fret board, replaced the strings with ones of my liking, and that was all it required. A 10 year old Martin still in factory spec, the guy took great care of it...played it for 3 hours last night...very happy with it.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue in drop D to read some Irish tunes...
Was trying DADGAD arrangements on Taylor GS-5 yesterday : sounded good !


----------



## Morkolo

The past few nights I've been playing a Gibson Keb Mo I picked up this week.

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dorian2

Been dickin around with open G tuning on the Seagull S6 for a couple of weeks now. Gives me a new perspective.


----------



## Chito

Been playing with my Martin 0015. Getting ready for an Open Mic performance tonight to showcase our duo which is composed of vocals/sax and guitar.


----------



## GuitarT

Spent some time today with an old 70's Goya that my wife picked up cheap a few months ago. I have an old Vantage that I've had forever and has served me well over the years but it has a rather V neck profile which I find uncomfortable for longer playing sessions. Spent five hours at an acoustic jam yesterday and my left hand was killing me last night. The Goya is a crappier guitar but has a much more comfortable neck. I think it may be time to go shopping.


----------



## laristotle

GuitarT said:


> I think it may be time to go shopping.


psst


----------



## mawmow

Working to master The Irish Washerwoman in drop D on the Godin 5th Avenue : 
Have to roll a video tomorrow for a granddauther birthday... ;-)


----------



## Dorian2

Seagull S6. First tune I've learned in Open G. Been doing this stuff a couple of weeks now. I like it.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull performer at my weekly course :
Working at separating voices in an Enya instrumental arrangement. ;-)


----------



## Morkolo

Keb Mo and then the Hummingbird.


----------



## mawmow

Loar LH-700 (Monel strings), standard tuning, reading Irish classicals and other pieces...

We had dinner with relatives last night and my sister-in-law launched : "You always show us your newest guitar when we drop by, but you never play. Why wouldn't you play a set at the yearly Chrismas dinner your wife always invite all of us to ?"

What could I anwer to that !? :-/ Everyboby knows the kitchen is a no man's land when my wife is busy there and the only way I am useful is opening the front door to incoming guests, taking their coat, serving drinks and making the usual converstion about nothing ! Why not using my hands more purposefully (as nobody is smoking anymore !) ! And I though for myself : How an nice way to have a practice session on a moment it would otherwise be forbidden ! So I have two months to prepare an acoustic set and I do not miss material to choose from : First, some mandatory Christmas carrols on nylon (or Dobro ?! Snowman disguised ? smooth hat and false glasses along with carrot long nose...), some pop in standard tuning and some Irish/Celtic in DADGAD... Why not some Bluesy tunes... on Dobro... or some funny pieces on banjitar... Oops ! That would sum up as a too much long set... and too much guitars in the livingroom ! I will have to refrain my enthousiasm ! Sixty days left though... :-/


----------



## brucew

Finally have time to get reacquainted. John Hurt and Bruce C on the tanglewood mahog, Stephanie on the ovation. Been on a Justin Townes-Earl kick lately, having trouble picking up that thumb base, back handed 3 finger strum while index finger picking thing he does. Looked around, found a vid of Son House playing death letter blues....going to learn that, suspect that'll get me where I'm looking to go.

Even though managed to play a few times/wk for a half hr or so over the summer....man am I rusty.

about 3 hrs later edit, fingers are getting sore, had to grudgingly quit; gonna take month to get back into shape. 
Finally got around to learning the chord shapes for Peg(certainly not clean but have the shapes down) and figured out the chords and how to play Halfway to Jackson. Gonna be a real fun song with lot's of opportunity for little runs and riffs around and between chords.
I love helping son on his farm, but boy winter with the guitar is enjoyable.


----------



## Mooh

Spent the morning recording so I had a lot of acoustic instruments out. Started with the Gold Tone resonator bass, then a House bouzouki-ish thing, House and Beneteau 6 string flattops, a Kala tenor, and finally a Godin LG electric. Did some test tracks with others but didn’t keep the tracks. 

Went old school with click tracks too, mic’d a wind-up metronome to avoid messing around with the GarageBand metronome...doesn’t get much more acoustic than that.


----------



## mawmow

Reconnected with Christmas tunes on my Hot Rod tricone resonator ;-)


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Loar LH-700 (Monel strings), standard tuning, reading Irish classicals and other pieces...
> 
> We had dinner with relatives last night and my sister-in-law launched : "You always show us your newest guitar when we drop by, but you never play. Why wouldn't you play a set at the yearly Chrismas dinner your wife always invite all of us to ?"
> 
> What could I anwer to that !? :-/ Everyboby knows the kitchen is a no man's land when my wife is busy there and the only way I am useful is opening the front door to incoming guests, taking their coat, serving drinks and making the usual converstion about nothing ! Why not using my hands more purposefully (as nobody is smoking anymore !) ! And I though for myself : How an nice way to have a practice session on a moment it would otherwise be forbidden ! So I have two months to prepare an acoustic set and I do not miss material to choose from : First, some mandatory Christmas carrols on nylon (or Dobro ?! Snowman disguised ? smooth hat and false glasses along with carrot long nose...), some pop in standard tuning and some Irish/Celtic in DADGAD... Why not some Bluesy tunes... on Dobro... or some funny pieces on banjitar... Oops ! That would sum up as a too much long set... and too much guitars in the livingroom ! I will have to refrain my enthousiasm ! Sixty days left though... :-/


How do you like the Monel strings? It’s been years since I used them and I simply don’t recall what they’re like.


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> How do you like the Monel strings?


Well they are said to sound "period correct" according to early jazz archtop recordings.

I tried them only on the Loar where they replaced D'Addario EJ-17.

So, I find they sound less round or full, more dry and less sustain I would say.

I will give the Loar a try until Spring, but I am not sure how I may actually continue to like that sound or not.

Today, I played the Seagull Performer : I kind of feel I miss some space by the bridge.
I will address this comparing my guitars : It could help me make choices to reduce my herd next Spring.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce practicing triolets and other stuff as well a Chrismas pieces... ;-)


----------



## brucew

Learned a new John Hurt song today, Further Along. Real pretty, simple song. Good stuff.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Original semi mindless doodling on a La Patrie Concert CW Guitar while watching Netflix in visual bubblegum mode, then some finger work on my No 30 Matsuoka.


----------



## Mooh

Sheee-it! Banjo, ukulele, electric guitar, piano...no acoustic guitar today.


----------



## Wardo

HD28V, HD35CS, Les Paul Jr., Telecaster, Firebird V.

Sortin through songs and guitars for a jam tomorrow.


----------



## mawmow

I had a long practice session on Larrivee OM-09 and Martin OOO-18.
This included a new reading of Chrismas instrumentals now that I can more correctly read and play the written arrangements : I corrected many (minor !) mistakes though I was quite sure to play them well according to my memories (should I blame my memory or were there different versions ?) 

I also measured nut width and string spacings at nut and bridge on my six strings : 
I would write a short note about my findings later on.
P.S. By the way, I found a few clearly oxydized string sets... to change ! :-/


----------



## brucew

Ran through the stuff I've been working on, ended up spending time with the old ovation in open g playing Joe Walsh, Jackson Browne and even Elvis.
Finished the day starting working on Big Love. Maybe a dozen bars in at about 2/3 speed. Don't know if I can get it, especially at speed; treating it as a winter project. Everybody needs a hobby.


----------



## gretsch4me

Restrung my '89 D-35 with a set of Ernie Ball Aluminum Bronze mediums. Now it's been over a year since I last played with them on this guitar and during that time I was quite happy with PB 13's in Martin or Ernie Ball and the tones they produced. Having said that, Aluminum Bronze 13's on this particular D-35 results in a HUGE increase in pretty much the whole tonal spectrum to my ears, which makes an PB string sound lacklustre in comparison. I absolutely love'em, how they sound, how they feel...which for 13's seem pretty "slinky" compared to the other PB's. 

I know there are a lot of naysayers of the Aluminum Bronze strings. I can be one of them...they made my M-36 and D-18 sound the other side of a good POS. Couldn't get them off fast enough. 

Anyway...

I'm noodling away on my D-35 playing bits and pieces of Neil Young, Gordie Lightfoot, Dylan and just plain noodling. Love it!! 



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito

Jammed with a GS Mini today.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce... really sounds great !


----------



## Mooh

None. Had to take most of the day to look after social and family obligations including a 4 hour round trip, so I took a Celebrex to help deal with the arthritis pain in my hand and rested it the rest of the day. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Don’t know if it counts as an acoustic but I played my Godin A12 this afternoon. New strings last week. It sounds wonderful both plugged in and not plugged in. Going to take my Yamaha LL16M to an acoustic jam at the Brackendale Art Gallery this evening.


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson Advanced Jumbo this evening.


----------



## brucew

All the songs I've been working on, then started on Little Feat's Skin it Back, finished the day by learning Bukka White's Jitterbug Swing on the gretsch boxcar. What a fun song. Wife's gonna get tired of hearing that one.


----------



## Mooh

This Beneteau, mostly, it’s the one I love the most.


----------



## Swervin55

Collings 0002H- 12 fret. The 12 fret thing and 1 13/16" nut take some getting used to. It's great for finger style but the 12 fret means there are some songs that just can't be played on this but for those that can the sound from this diminished body size is exemplary.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer at my weekly private teaching session.

Strings change session on a few guitars this day...


----------



## Duffman

Well....I haven't put this Taylor 12 string down in 2 weeks.......


----------



## Swervin55

Mooh said:


> View attachment 278234
> 
> This Beneteau, mostly, it’s the one I love the most.


Mooh; looks like a Fishman pickup? Which model and are you happy with it? And how about compared to an internal pp such as a K&K? Thanks as I'm currently on the hunt.


----------



## Mooh

Swervin55 said:


> Mooh; looks like a Fishman pickup? Which model and are you happy with it? And how about compared to an internal pp such as a K&K? Thanks as I'm currently on the hunt.


That's a Fishman Rare Earth humbucker. Not sure of the exact model designation. I like it a lot as a more or less feedback free live solution that can still be used with electric stompboxes. Most of my acoustics have K&K pickups but this one was between units so I thought I'd try the soundhole pickup...still there a couple of years later so I'm happy enough with it. If I want seriously acoustic tone I have a Sennheiser condenser mic. I recently sold a guitar with a Baggs soundhole pickup without regret...I mean, it was okay but not as sensitive as the Fishman and I felt it muted the top a bit. I run an identical Fishman in a Weissenborn copy and I have another that will go in my baritone when I get around to it.

Here's what it looks like...volume control, two batteries:


----------



## Mooh

Yesterday was mostly this House, though I did have the Dobro in hand for a while. Very comfortable on the lap, not quite as deep in the body as some others, tight waisted, cutaway, side sound port, EVO frets, K&K pickup







...makes for a nice writing and teaching guitar.


----------



## davetcan

A bit beat but sweet Breedlove Atlas Series AC250/CR and a Taka-Mini.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 with new Martin MSP4100 ((yeah ! I got a bunch of them last year !) and 
Taylor 412ce with new D'Addario NYXL (N/B) : both sound great !


----------



## gretsch4me

My D-18. Fresh set of Martin MA550's. mmm...mmm...good! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Realized my Larrivee OM-09 needs new string...

Seagull Performer trying John Pearse strings : good but did not blow me off my chair... :-(
Will play them a while...

The nice thing about John Pearse is that they generally sound at their best almost as
soon as installed instead of taking a week or so to mature as do most other strings.

ADD ON :
Got the Gibsons Ls out of the wardrobe in the afternoon as a guitar rotation. Strings still good.
Oh Man ! What a great guitar is the L-OOTV !!! Babbled pentatonics on it for an hour or so !
The L-1 1928 Blues Tribute sounds great on Irish/Celtic pieces though it is visually associated with Robert Johnson's Blues ;-)


----------



## gretsch4me

Hmmm....must be that restringing time of year....

So over a 2 year period on the M-36 I've gone thru various brands of light gauge strings with pretty much "meh" results every time. Nothing seemed to alter the overly clear and clean tone inherent in this guitar. That may be a good thing, or a bad thing depending on what your ears want to hear...and what your expectations are for the guitar. I'm used to the sound of my Martin dreads, so everytime I played the M-36, it fell way short of that dread sound.

So light gauge..Meh. Then I heard about the Martin MA545 Light/Medium strings. Tried them and immediately noticed/felt how much more the top was resonating and added a lot of warmth and depth to the overall tone. For such a small increase in string diameter from 12's, the overall result tonewise is much bigger than you'd expect. Winner on the M-36. 

So the next logical step for me was to try out a set of mediums. So yesterday I restrung with Martin MA550's. The first thing I immediately noticed was how much string vibration was now coming off the back of the M-36 as well...a real rib tickler. Tonewise it became a boomer, more bass, way more mids and yet still having clear trebles. Since I play only fingerstyle, It can now compete at the same level as my dreads. If comparisons were to be made, it would sound closer now to the D-28, than the D-18, D-35. I haven't had to adjust the truss rod, nor have I seen a hump forming in front of the bridge. So 13's on the M-36...Winner by a mile!

So long story short, I had always considered my M-36 to be the one to get traded as it was the least played of my guitars due to it's too clean a tone. Now, after investing in some time and cheap experimentation in various strings, I'm having a really tough time putting it down. Safe to say it's "really" a keeper and eliminated any GAS I might have had.

Cheers! 





Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkolo

Hummingbird this evening.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce with new D'Addario Exp-16 and Larrivee OM-09 with fresh John Pearse string set revisiting Season's pieces as our first snow storm is hitting all over the province...


----------



## mawmow

The Larrivee OM-09 reviewing my exercises before next session (tomorrow !) with my coach. ;-)

First snow fall is quite calm though lenghty and already meeting one foot height.


----------



## Randy Randle

Kronbauer SBX world class custom made in Vernon BC. (see profile pic)


----------



## Morkolo

Played the D18 for a couple of hours and now I'm playing my Keb Mo.


----------



## Morkolo

Playing my D18 again this evening.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer at my weekly course this morning and 
Taylor 322 this afternoon and tonight : I love this little Mahogany/Blackwood guitar !


----------



## mawmow

Another babling day : Irish tunes in drop D on the Godin 5th avenue this morning. Then babbling some bluesy E pentatonics on Taylor 412 with D'Addario NYXL strings, standard tuning followed by some bluesy D pentatonics in drop D on Hot Rod tricone this afternoon.  I do not plan to play tonight though. ;-)

ADD ON : Finally got time to play some Enya and Yuketides on Ramirez R-4 !

What a musical day, what a musical day ! LOL!

Now, will watch some TV programs with the wife... ;-)


----------



## Chito

Been practicing with this GS Mini when I'm in the family room.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce and 510 preparing my Christmas Eve family set.
It is a real pleasure to revisit pieces you thought you played well 
once you learned to correctly translate in action the rhythm written on the staff.


----------



## Wardo

Got the D18 back in the game today and taking it to a jam tomorrow.


----------



## Mooh

I won't bother with pictures as I've posted them before, but the Dobro and '95 Beneteau were my gig guitars for a house party this evening with my fiddle/guitar duo. A mix of swing, celtic, old time, Christmas, and a few other odds and sods. Fully acoustic in a very large dining room in an old house. Restrung both for the occasion, D'Addario EJ16 and EFT16.


----------



## Everton FC

Played my recently purchased 1971 Espana 2102. Like a B-25 in shape - even has the rosewood bridge, and rosewood adjustable saddle. CDN$40.00 purchase, the new D'Addario XTs (lights). Needs some humidity, and a truss rod adjustment. An interesting sounding instrument, thanks the the adjustable rosewood saddle.


----------



## mawmow

The Loar LH-700 with Martin Monel strings.
Sounds good on a Jazz standard (Misty) and give a fine color to some Yuletides.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322...
I love her bassy "dark side" sound !


----------



## mawmow

My great 2006 Taylor 510 (dread.).


----------



## Morkolo

I sat down and learned most of John Mayer's Queen of California on my Keb Mo and my Stratocaster.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Played my Yamaha LL16M. I was inspired by @tonedr‘s version of Lodi to work out my version of the song.


----------



## gretsch4me

Put a fresh set of EB Earthwood 13's on the '83 D-28. Don't really need to play anything complex for now...just the sound of a G chord is sufficient (if you know what I mean). 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Brought my Eastman AC122ce to my weekly course.


----------



## brucew

mawmow said:


> Brought my Eastman AC122ce to my weekly course.


I envy you the opportunity for a weekly course. Youtube is my teacher (while sufficient, well, you know what I mean)
Been working on the usual stuff, it's been bukka white week on the resonator, taking an interest in some bessie smith tunes. Gaining on big love but veeerrry slowly. Finally, finally, finally have the rain song from start to finish, just need to clean it up. Started working on charlie patton's elder green and honey boy edwards roamin and ramblin.
Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## mawmow

Today, nylons : Ramirez R-4 and Aria AC-80

@brucew : I unfortunately had no real time, not enough money to spend (bought too many guitars !) and no good opportunity in the area I was living to take lessons before I go retired. Instructional DVDs (Stefan Grossman and Happy Traum companies) used to be my teachers in the past. And they still are. As I retired and moved nearby Quebec city, I could have time and opportunity, but I got the real kick to take lessons when the wife said I was always playing "the same things" ! Should I say she found my music boring to her ears ?! I now realize how I needed these lessons : mending my technique and learning to translate the staff into rhythm (yeah ! Return to basics !) did increase my pleasure... for the rest of my life ! Should have done that before !


----------



## John Vere

I own a few so I rotate them to the stand by my couch. Right now my little Garrison P500 CE is there.


----------



## mawmow

The Aria AC-80 once again on Xmas pieces...


----------



## Chito

Used the GS Mini to warm up for this afternoon's gig. Although I"m playing an electric at the gig. Love this guitar, the size, neck and everything else feels comfortable to play.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18

Martin apparently used a less than good enough glue by the years 2012 to 2015 
I read on AGF this morning as many guitars built then would suffer binding issue.
I looked at my OOO-18 with scrutiny : No problem ! Touch some wood !


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute...

I wish to compare with a very different beast I also own, 
namely Seagull Performer CW Burnt Umber QIT.
In fact, both have quite similar string width and action.
I was considering playing slide in Open D on the pricey Gibson,
while the Seagull could do it at a quarter of the price (including the pickup) !
The Seagull would leave room for the other two cutaway guitars (Eastman AC322ce and Taylor 412ce).
I could eventually sell the Gibson to recover some dough...


----------



## Kerry Brown

Played my GS Mini-E through my new acoustic pedal board, and Xenyx mixing board into headphones. Worked through a set of a dozen songs. I can get a pretty good approximation of my live sound with this setup. The GS-Mini really comes alive with a bit of chorus and reverb. Can't wait to try it live tomorrow. I am playing the GS-Mini almost exclusively when playing live now. It is so much fun to play and sounds great.


----------



## mawmow

Kerry Brown said:


> Played my GS Mini-E through my new acoustic pedal board, and Xenyx mixing board into headphones. Worked through a set of a dozen songs. I can get a pretty good approximation of my live sound with this setup. The GS-Mini really comes alive with a bit of chorus and reverb. Can't wait to try it live tomorrow. I am playing the GS-Mini almost exclusively when playing live now. It is so much fun to play and sounds great.


Never tried pedal but my Behringer 1800FX (a keyboard amp !) has some effects I tried : 
Some reverb on the mic helps smoothens voices when you have a karaoke-like evening. ;-)
I made some trials with my acoustics... for fun... had fun !


----------



## Chito

Kerry Brown said:


> Played my GS Mini-E through my new acoustic pedal board, and Xenyx mixing board into headphones. Worked through a set of a dozen songs. I can get a pretty good approximation of my live sound with this setup. The GS-Mini really comes alive with a bit of chorus and reverb. Can't wait to try it live tomorrow. I am playing the GS-Mini almost exclusively when playing live now. It is so much fun to play and sounds great.


I love my GS Mini, like you said it's fun to play. I'm thinking of using it for the duo that I'm in right now.


----------



## Mooh

So far today, Beneteau 6 string, Gold Tone tenor banjo (GDAE), Kala tenor guitar (CGDA), and later I'm not sure what.


----------



## Everton FC

Just picked up a Harmony H1203 from 1962 for CDN$40.00, here in Calgary. Playable. All solid woods - spruce top, one piece mahogany back, and sides. Ladder-braced. Needs some work, but again, very playable. What a nice guitar.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce and Seagull Performer...


----------



## Kerry Brown

Played the Yamaha LL16M ARE at an open mic with our trio tonight. Took the pedal board for the first time live. It really made the Yamaha sound spectacular with just a touch of chorus and reverb. I have never been happy with the amplified sound with the of the Yamaha SRZ piezo system. I finally found the tone tonight. We were good enough they called us back up to close out the night.


----------



## mawmow

Took time, almost an hour, to compare Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute and Seagull Performer CW Burnt Umber QIT.

As they sit side by side, the characteristic Gibson L-1 body shape (little sister of J-200) seems quite smaller than the Seagull but their bodies have quite similar sizes in every aspects. As the Gibson seems so thinny built, I weighed them : the Gibson (around 1 kg) is half the Seagull (nearby 2 kg) ! I will not bother here with woods and bracing. Neck shape are quite similarly mid-C but the scale is shorter on the 12-fretter Gibson compared to the 14-fretter Seagull which as a cutaway : So the Gibson has clearly a shorter overall lenght.

I did not record since the iPad may not help much. With D'Addario EXP on the Gibson and D'Addario EJ on the Seagull, they both deliver quite similar sound. The Gibson sounds thinner while the Seagull sings with more bass. I could push further the analysis but the point is for a quarter of the price, Seagull appears a real good option compared the the Gibson !

I should repeat such a session a few times as my ears sometimes seem to play me tricks before I would decide whether I would keep both or allow one to find another home...

Add on : As both of these guitars have their action a little higher than I wish, I wanted to compare them because the original idea was to tune the Gibson to Open D to attack original Robert Johnson's repertoire as taught by Rory Block. Now, I will have to try both these guitars in Open D...


----------



## brucew

Rain song on yamaha fs800 getting cleaner every day; still gonna be awhile, but the end is in sight. (slightly shorter scale length makes, "that run pinkie stretch" a lot easier for me)
Still developing muscle memory for the elder green licks on the ovation in open g and gaining rapidly. Figure another week I'll be singing along.

Not making much progress with big love but haven't given up either. Halfway to jackson is almost there, and started working on a Henry Thomas tune called cottonfield blues; neat little tune, this one will only take a few days, all on the tanglewood tcwr dce.

Gretsch dobro in D jitterbug swing, nobody's fault but mine, poor boy long way from home and haycuttin' blues. On deck, Jesus make up my dying bed.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 : I just love the responsive darkness of this little Mahogany/Blackwood beast ! ;-)

Babbled on D pentatonics in drop D on the Godin 5th Avenue...


----------



## Mooh

Restrung the Kala baritone ukulele with Aquila Red Series strings yesterday. I seem to prefer these strings on all my ukes anymore. Anyway, I played it a while, stretching the strings as I did. 

Most of the day was spent between the Godin LG and a 13 fret House flattop.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Picked up a beater acoustic yesterday for likely too much money, but it checked off some boxes, and fits in the daily beater rack. It is an Alvarez Artist 5080 N from 1994. Hand made, Korean, I believe. It plays very nice, good action.


----------



## Mooh

Short recording session at home with a friend who plays anglo concertina. Got his box done and I'll add the other instruments later. For the rehearsal prior, I used a Beneteau 6 string, a House bouzouki like thing (too short to be an actual 'zouk, too long to be an octave mandolin, guitar shaped, 8 strings in 4 unison courses), and a Moon flattop mandolin. Wires, mics, stands, and instruments strewn around everywhere.


----------



## Mooh

Followed up on Saturday’s session with the House ‘zouk, Moon mandolin, Gold Tone resonator bass, triangle and other percussion stuff, and (believe it or not) a very medieval sounding melodeon. If I get to it later, I’ll add some Beneteau baritone guitar.


----------



## mawmow

Caught a cold... for the last three days...
Had to sweep and wash floors before new living room set gets in tomorrow.
Had some time and strenght left to play the Eastman AC122ce a bit.

Yesterday, came to my mind that if I had to keep only three instruments,
it would probably be young Taylor 322, Martin OOO-18 and Gibson L-OOTV
Would let go dreads and longer scales OMs... as well as weirdos...
I mean, should I go to a bachelor or nursing home, I would try to bring along those three jewels. :-/


----------



## gretsch4me

Played the '83 D-28 pretty much the whole day today. This is the one that you'd have to rip out of my cold dead hands...

Playability with the mod V neck and the resulting tones are for me...simply the best. Both of these attributes result in a truly inspirational guitar for me. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

My Lowden F35 in Adi over 125 year old Cuban 'hog. 

A couple of acoustic jams last weekend - I guess everyone's getting into the holiday vibe - some new strings at it just sang. Nice to get it oot and aboot, 'cause The Dryness is coming and soon she will have to hide in her case for a few months.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce...
Nice these John Perse strings !


----------



## Jim Wellington

I bought a D-18V from Mr.Larrivee here at the forum about a month ago. Been getting to know it daily since purchase. It was worth a 6 hour commute in my opinion, very happy with it.


----------



## laristotle

Recent acquisition.
'13 PRS SE Angelus Custom


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OOTV


----------



## gretsch4me

D-18 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322...


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee OM-09...

I cannot make my mind as which of them I would play 
at the set I was asked for Christmas dinner with relatives...


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80 nylon... very resonnant with plenty of overtones !


----------



## gretsch4me

The amazingly versatile M-36 today. I have to say, it has really found its voice since stringing it with 13's. What a joy to play!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

A thing of beauty!



laristotle said:


> Recent acquisition.
> '13 PRS SE Angelus Custom


----------



## mawmow

The Aria AC-80...
then restrung ! :-/
Restring a nylon is a pain compared to a folk !


----------



## gretsch4me

Back to the D-18 tonight. I'm lovin' it!!! Admittedly, I always "thought" this model was always perceived as the lesser sibling to the D-28 (and above). I have since learned that the venerable D-18 can hold it's own, plus some. Although I love the resonance and tone of rosewood, I really love what plain ole' Mahogany can do for tone too...perhaps more so. A little birdie has been pickin' at the back of the bean for a 000-18...one day!!!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue, set back to standard tuning.


----------



## Wardo

The one that’s made out of cast iron.


----------



## Dorian2

Good old Shithawk. Sounding sweet.


----------



## fernieite

My only acoustic at the moment. A 1958 Harmony Sovereign H1203. 

Yeah, needed a neck re-set a few years ago. Most of them do.


----------



## brucew

Put the yamaha fs800 in double drop d and played some fleetwood mac.


----------



## Mooh

Community (but paying) event in a large-ish old church with my fiddle/guitar duo. We did a short set, then accompanied others, a community choir, a harp school, a pipe organist, and combinations of them. My fiddler was classically trained but switches style with ease. Room acoustics were stellar. I used the Beneteau in my profile picture, with a Fishman Rare Earth soundhole pickup into a small Ibanez Troubadour for a bit of punch, but would have been okay acoustically if we'd been able to sit in a better spot. Folks were happy so I guess it was all good.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510, oh yeah !


----------



## High/Deaf

gretsch4me said:


> Back to the D-18 tonight. I'm lovin' it!!! Admittedly, I always "thought" this model was always perceived as the lesser sibling to the D-28 (and above). I have since learned that the venerable D-18 can hold it's own, plus some. Although I love the resonance and tone of rosewood, I really love what plain ole' Mahogany can do for tone too...perhaps more so. A little birdie has been pickin' at the back of the bean for a 000-18...one day!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


The D-18 is 'the lesser sibling', but really only from a bling/price POV (nicer binding, etc). If you like 'hog acoustics, it is not lesser at all. 

I was always an RW guy, my dream guitar was a D-35 (I like bound necks). All of my acoustics but one were RW (the one exception being maple). Somehow, somewhere along the way, I stumbled onto old mahogany. It can have the depth and warmth of RW while still having the midrange attack of mahogany, so it's like the best of both worlds. Now I have two good 'hog guitars, an early 70s D-18S and a Lowden F35 (adi over ancient Cuban mahogany), both spectacular guitars. 

So I guess I learned two lesson:
- don't be closed-minded. Just because you_ think_ you don't like something shouldn't preclude you from repeatedly trying it anyways.
- old 'hog sounds different (better?) than new. And the older, the better, IME.


----------



## mawmow

Well, today, Taylor 322 and Hot Rod tricone.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 which really plays and sounds great !
I wonder which strings would sing as good when I run out of my MSP4100 stock...


----------



## silvertonebetty

Just the Taylor. Hard to believe yesterday was 7 months since I bought it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The little Taylor 322...
I find the bass E pounding quite stoney hard.


----------



## High/Deaf

Picked up my early 70s D18S 12-fret again over the weekend. Big guitar, big neck ---- big sound. 

I need to play around more with different strings, but so far nothing sounds bad, just some are a little better than others. I wish some retailer would come out with a sampler pack of, like, 6 or 8 sets of different brand, but similar type and same gauge, strings to do some comparo-testing.


----------



## Scottone

Gave my Rizsanyi OM a final play before it moves on to it's new home.


----------



## mawmow

Stuck with the Taylor 322... ;-)


----------



## High/Deaf

mawmow said:


> Stuck with the Taylor 322... ;-)


If it's workin' for ya, then just go for it!

Or, to paraphrase: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## brucew

Literally every one. Mid winter so my fingers aren't even sore. Must've played 5 hrs today. Started working on sultans of swing, about 30 seconds in. Not sure if I can do the faster lead parts coming up, but fun fun fun.
When poured a drink looked on youtube to get new idea's(for me the hobby is learning more songs and improving, sometimes find songs to learn just to pick up a move I can use on a different song I'm working on), found Joe Mccoy and Memphis Minnie, I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## Everton FC

Been spending a lot of time lately w/my 1971 Espana 2102 - part of the 1970-72 Centennial Series. Google for more information, but if you can find one of these, they are absolutely wonderful little guitars - seems they were trying to emulate a Gibson B25 - has the adjustable rosewood bridge and saddle - yes, the saddle is rosewood. Very coll little guitar.


----------



## Mooh

Yesterday was a very little time working out a fingerstyle arrrangement for a Christmas carol I meant to record earlier, using the House cutaway. Once I realized that my Christmas/winter CD wasn't going to get done in time for 2019, the heat was off. Instead, since I found myself alone for several hours (weird for the holidays), I spent a few hours at the acoustic and digital pianos and banging on the drums. Somehow I hit the zone easily and time just flew by.


----------



## High/Deaf

At my girlfriend's insistence, I played my Lowden F35 for her/our new grandson. 

He's 5 months old and really responded well to some piano playing after xmas dinner. So after the Canada/US hockey game, I played a bit of acoustic guitar and he just lit up. He started pumping his arms up and down and seemed to 'get it'. Sadly, we started him with probably the best guitar he'll ever hear. But he will get to hear it for quite a few years and who knows, if he takes up guitar somewhere down the road, it will probably be his. By then, the body wood will be close to 150 years old, and just getting better all the time.


----------



## Wardo

HD28V - put 80/20s on it which brightened it up a bit so maybe it’ll cut better now.

Gretsch resonator - hadn’t played Copper Head Road for about 10 years but all the words came right back. The resonator has a nice menacing sound to it - “where you goin, city boy?”

Telecaster and Pro Jr.


----------



## cboutilier

I had a real nice Christmas acoustic jam the other evening. I put new Martin Bluegrass strings on my old FG403s and it was great. After 15 years the top is really starting to come alive.

And then my buddy showed up with a 1969 Gibson Dove... Talk about lively.


----------



## gretsch4me

Restrung the M-36 with Ernie Ball Aluminum Bronze 13's. Wow!! Big overall improvement over the MA550's, which aren't too bad at all on this guitar as well. Absolutely lovin' it!!! 

Happy New Year!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Restrung my ARIA AC-80 two weeks ago...
Now reexploring neglected songbooks (taking dust on the shelves) to reconnect with classical music, 
test my new abilities, as well as rereading pieces that formerly appeared out of reach...
What a pleasure it is !!!


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer CW QIT...


----------



## brucew

Hectic couple of days, got grain hauled for a Jan contract; supposed to blizzard tomorrow, thinking a good time to finally restring my tw15nse tanglewood 12 string. With all the fingerpicking and slide practice it's been neglected lately. Time to revisit flatpicking and make an attempt on thick as a brick. (after a couple weeks of more basic stuff, have a few Scott Bihram songs in the repertoire will help me find my pick between the strings)


----------



## Mooh

Started my teaching week on Tuesday with the La Patrie classical but today played mostly the Beneteau in my profile picture. Thought about others but just got lazy and was more focused on new assignments and theory so I didn’t play so much. Got a short jam tomorrow with an Anglo concertina player so it’ll be the aforementioned Beneteau, an all mahogany Seagull, and maybe a 12 string.


----------



## High/Deaf

brucew said:


> Hectic couple of days, got grain hauled for a Jan contract; supposed to blizzard tomorrow, thinking a good time to finally restring my tw15nse tanglewood 12 string. With all the fingerpicking and slide practice it's been neglected lately. Time to revisit flatpicking and make an attempt on thick as a brick. (after a couple weeks of more basic stuff, have a few Scott Bihram songs in the repertoire will help me find my pick between the strings)


Hope you've got hopper bottom bins. I used to hate shoveling grain in below zero weather (but we were always happy to get a quota, back in those days). Frozen hands don't fingerpick so good, IME.


----------



## brucew

Only a couple, but scored an old grain vac at an auction for 600 bucks, all it needed was a couple bearings. All hoppers would definitely be nice, but $$$.


----------



## High/Deaf

A number of our bins were buildings from the old homestead. Dad would have memories of 'sitting here' and listening to a ball game with his brother. Small, rectangular buildings with guy cables run through the middle of them, to stop the walls from collapsing outward from the wait of the grain. Pain in the arse to shovel around those wires. *#*(


----------



## MarkM

Oh do I remember banging my head on those bars and they always seemed to have barley in them.

Itchy scratchy!


----------



## MarkM

High/Deaf said:


> At my girlfriend's insistence, I played my Lowden F35 for her/our new grandson.
> 
> He's 5 months old and really responded well to some piano playing after xmas dinner. So after the Canada/US hockey game, I played a bit of acoustic guitar and he just lit up. He started pumping his arms up and down and seemed to 'get it'. Sadly, we started him with probably the best guitar he'll ever hear. But he will get to hear it for quite a few years and who knows, if he takes up guitar somewhere down the road, it will probably be his. By then, the body wood will be close to 150 years old, and just getting better all the time.


We have a grandson about the same vintage that I played my Norman 12 string for a couple days ago and he danced and smiled. Really loved Blackbird and Mother Nature's Son.


----------



## silvertonebetty

The Taylor then it tried to pull my finger nail off . So back in the case it went 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> The Taylor then *it tried to pull my finger nail off *. So back in the case it went


What happened?


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> What happened?


I have a finger nail coming off of my strumming hand . Ever so often I try to play the nail gets caught in the strings . O it really hurt this time . And of course I can’t get a grip on the pick with a bandage on my finger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> I have a finger nail coming off of my strumming hand . Ever so often I try to play the nail gets caught in the strings . O it really hurt this time . And of course I can’t get a grip on the pick with a bandage on my finger.


Ouch! ...Nasty!


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> Ouch! ...Nasty!


Yes . I hate it because I love playing the Taylor but what do you do . It could take weeks for it to fall off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80 reconnecting with classical music and classical guitar player posture (left thigh).


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 classical guitar at my weekly lesson...
Yup ! Resolutely inclined toward classical pieces at the moment ! 
My Guild F-30 Aragon down tuned in CGDGAD with higher gauge strings is haunting my dreams though. :-/


----------



## Dorian2

Seagull Maritime 12 string.


----------



## StratCat

Art & Lutherie Legacy Bourbon Burst - great Canadian made guitar.


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80 : I love this great nylon !


----------



## Wardo

HD28V, Gretsch Resonator and Mag 7 Telecaster.


----------



## jdto

I changed the strings on this Blueridge BR-160-12 and gave it a good run today. I don’t play it a lot, so the strings were probably a year or more old. 










And now, continuing the jumbo trend, I’m playing this Waterloo WL-JK Rosewood which I picked up from @fogdart last year. It’s a killer guitar.


----------



## jdto

Oh, and earlier it was this guy for a while. National NRP Steel


----------



## Morkolo

Played my D18 this morning and the Keb Mo in the evening.


----------



## Mooh

Spent a while with the baritone-ish guitar this morning. I say "ish" because I don't tune it down as far as I did when I first got it it. In recent years I've tuned it to D standard with medium strings or C# standard with heavies, D'Addario EJ series strings. 

Here's a wee sample:


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4...


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80 practicing Lagrima and working on technical skill... every single day... to correct old bad habits !


----------



## silvertonebetty

My 96 Taylor 810






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


> Oh, and earlier it was this guy for a while. National NRP Steel
> 
> View attachment 289784


Nice guitar; a few years ago Cosmo had a bunch of different brand resonators in their acoustic room and I picked up the National after playing a few of the others; right away my impression of the National was "this is how they should sound."

Got this Gretsch resonator less that 2 months ago and I'm playing it all the time. Most of my songs are barely one step up from a field hollar so the resonator works real good.

Action is a bit high but intonation is good so a I might just leave it because the bridge is tricky to set up; only thing I did was adjust relief and go from 12s to 11s. The guitar is loud enough with 11s.


----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> Nice guitar; a few years ago Cosmo had a bunch of different brand resonators in their acoustic room and I picked up the National after playing a few of the others; right away my impression of the National was "this is how they should sound."
> 
> Got this Gretsch resonator less that 2 months ago and I'm playing it all the time. Most of my songs are barely one step up from a field hollar so the resonator works real good.
> 
> Action is a bit high but intonation is good so a I might just leave it because the bridge is tricky to set up; only thing I did was adjust relief and go from 12s to 11s. The guitar is loud enough with 11s.


This guitar humbles me when I play it. It sounds too good for my shitty playing 

I have a fingerstyle blues DVD I am gonna have to get to sometime soon and see if I can’t make it sing a little sweeter.

My dad has the wooden Gretsch and it sounds pretty damn good. Did you get the metal one?

I got mine at the 12th Fret and they put the Messer 15-56 slide strings on it, which do sound great


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


> This guitar humbles me when I play it. It sounds too good for my shitty playing
> 
> I have a fingerstyle blues DVD I am gonna have to get to sometime soon and see if I can’t make it sing a little sweeter.
> 
> My dad has the wooden Gretsch and it sounds pretty damn good. Did you get the metal one?
> 
> I got mine at the 12th Fret and they put the Messer 15-56 slide strings on it, which do sound great


Pic from Dec 9/19 day it arrived. As you can see the TR cover is off while I was messin with it.

Taken it to a couple of jams and about half my songs work fine with it; the guitar is loud and gets under your voice real good. I gotta learn Me And the Devil Blues .. lol


----------



## Mooh

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmichael-crocker-6%2Fthe-parting-glass

Since I'm trying to sell this S&P all mahogany guitar, I made a short clip of it this morning. Warts and all, in my guerrilla recording style.


----------



## gretsch4me

The marvelously melodic, masterpiece Martin M-36...

...no foolin'!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Reconnected with slide in Open G on Alvarez AP66 and Seagull Performer to see If I would let one go.
Seagull sounds better... Will keep both anyway... The OO Alvarez to camp fire ?


----------



## jdto

I was playing this guy, both plugged in and unplugged, this afternoon. Being fully hollow qualifies it as acoustic, right


----------



## brucew

Said it before but got to play a gretsch elcectromatic (50's?) once when a kid. Perhaps is enhanced memory but cant think of a nicer guitar I've played, ever. Thing literally played itself, I was maybe 13 at the time. Ruined me for life.


----------



## zontar

Morkolo said:


> Played my D18 this morning and the Keb Mo in the evening.


If I could afford a Keb Mo I'd likely have one--what do you think of it?


----------



## jdto

brucew said:


> Said it before but got to play a gretsch elcectromatic (50's?) once when a kid. Perhaps is enhanced memory but cant think of a nicer guitar I've played, ever. Thing literally played itself, I was maybe 13 at the time. Ruined me for life.


I’ve never played an old one, but this guitar kicks some serious butt


----------



## Morkolo

zontar said:


> If I could afford a Keb Mo I'd likely have one--what do you think of it?


So far I really like it, except for a classical it's the only acoustic that I've owned that isn't a dreadnought or a jumbo. I still can't get over how lively and rich it is when I play it. I bought it from a kid who was going to university and decided he wanted to play fingerstyle, so he picked up a Gibson Keb Mo and a Gretsch 6122 1962 Country Gentleman... Not a bad place to start if you ask me.


----------



## Wardo

This one.










And that one.


----------



## zontar

Morkolo said:


> So far I really like it, except for a classical it's the only acoustic that I've owned that isn't a dreadnought or a jumbo. I still can't get over how lively and rich it is when I play it. I bought it from a kid who was going to university and decided he wanted to play fingerstyle, so he picked up a Gibson Keb Mo and a Gretsch 6122 1962 Country Gentleman... Not a bad place to start if you ask me.


Thanks
I ave tried one in a store & really liked how it worked for what I'd likely do on it.

Maybe I just need to keep saving up some money.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce... classical pieces though !


----------



## brucew

Mostly my lam mahog, although dusted off my 12 string...really have to change strings on it. After a 2 yr hiatus dusted of some harmonica's, was never good, but like starting over now.


----------



## jdto

Waterloo WL-JK Rosewood


----------



## brucew

Day 2 with harmonica and 12 string (strummy campfire chord type songs). Coming back, can still do bendy notes, basically just follow chords in break with harmonica. Couple weeks I'll be back to where I was (meaning it's a crapshoot, could sound great, could sound like I stepped on a chicken, just never know) Forgot how much fun it is to play harmonica with the guitar.
That and the gretsch resonator.


----------



## mawmow

Took the Loar out of the closet to take pics in order to stuff a "For Sale" ad :
What the heck, as I slipped my fingers behing the neck, she throwed herself in my arms,
I could not resist to sit on the bench and play her tenderly ?!?! Almost shed a tear...
Could not take any pic...


----------



## darksider

jdto said:


> Waterloo WL-JK Rosewood
> 
> View attachment 292592


Nice one! I've been curious who on this board has a Waterloo. I've been pining for one of the smaller models, maybe a WL-14L. How is the JK treating you?


----------



## jdto

Wine&Vinyl said:


> Nice one! I've been curious who on this board has a Waterloo. I've been pining for one of the smaller models, maybe a WL-14L. How is the JK treating you?


I quite enjoy it. The big neck feels good and I like the sound. When I hit it hard, it can really pump out some good thumping bass, but it has a nice dry articulation to it and plenty of high end. It comes with 13s stock, which I have maintained for the time being, although when I pick it up after playing electrics for a while, my fingers complain a bit. I do plan to eventually try lighter strings and see if it still has that authoritative sound.


----------



## darksider

jdto said:


> I quite enjoy it. The big neck feels good and I like the sound. When I hit it hard, it can really pump out some good thumping bass, but it has a nice dry articulation to it and plenty of high end. It comes with 13s stock, which I have maintained for the time being, although when I pick it up after playing electrics for a while, my fingers complain a bit. I do plan to eventually try lighter strings and see if it still has that authoritative sound.


Cool stuff  I'm definitely interested in something with that dry articulation you mentioned. I hear a lot of differing opinions about the big V-neck and wish I could get my hands on any of their models here in Nova Scotia, but I've yet to see one new or used. Did you buy yours new, and did you have the opportunity to compare to any other models?


----------



## darksider

It seems I have not yet introduced my favorite guitar of all time! Here is my Sitka/Padouk SJ made by Marc Beneteau which I received from Marc back in Nov 2018. It's got a 25.75" scale to support lower tunings and some other personal touches. An absolutely deadly instrument that I'm lucky to own!:


----------



## jdto

Wine&Vinyl said:


> Cool stuff  I'm definitely interested in something with that dry articulation you mentioned. I hear a lot of differing opinions about the big V-neck and wish I could get my hands on any of their models here in Nova Scotia, but I've yet to see one new or used. Did you buy yours new, and did you have the opportunity to compare to any other models?


I got it used from another member here. I had played the mahogany and I have also played the 00 models and they are really nice.


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson Songwriter Deluxe Studio and the Martin D18.


----------



## gretsch4me

The awesome as always D-18. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

2012 D18, Telecaster and Gretsch Resonator.

Trying to decide what to do about putting a pickup in the Resonator without fucking it up.


----------



## Mooh

Wine&Vinyl said:


> It seems I have not yet introduced my favorite guitar of all time! Here is my Sitka/Padouk SJ made by Marc Beneteau which I received from Marc back in Nov 2018. It's got a 25.75" scale to support lower tunings and some other personal touches. An absolutely deadly instrument that I'm lucky to own!:


That's a beauty. His sense of proportion, balance, design is so good.


----------



## mawmow

Wardo said:


> Trying to decide what to do about putting a pickup in the Resonator without fucking it up.


I cannot remember much, but there is a kind of pickup for biscuit models.

I did put the mic I made a review of on my tricone though the company notice advised against such use.


----------



## Wardo

mawmow said:


> I cannot remember much, but there is a kind of pickup for biscuit models.
> 
> I did put the mic I made a review of on my tricone though the company notice advised against such use.


There's a couple of them. Highlander is supposed to be good but it's expensive and the install needs a hole in the cone for a wire which I'm kinda agnostic about; it also has it's own biscuit that has to shaped and cut so install would probably take 3-4 hours.

I'm thinking just mic it with an SM57.


----------



## Wardo

2012 D18, workin it up for a jam at some bar in Hamilton tomorrow and another one at some bar in TO this Thursday. Having played a resonator for the last 2 months my acoustic guitars sound too bassy and quiet; right now the D18 is the only one that will cut through my thick skull ..lol


----------



## darksider

Mooh said:


> That's a beauty. His sense of proportion, balance, design is so good.


Thanks, Mooh! Agreed about Marc and his design sensibilities. I remember chatting with you previously about your own Beneteaus and your appreciation of his work. I had a few must-have specs for this build but gave him a lot of freedom to do his thing. It wows me every time I take it out of the case. This is actually my 4th Beneteau but the first I ordered directly, and currently my only guitar. It covers so many bases that the only thing I'm starting to lust for is a guitar on the total opposite end of the spectrum like a Waterloo.


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80... still working on my hands postures and actions ! ;-)


----------



## mawmow

As above... :-/


----------



## Morkolo

J45


----------



## Mooh

2018 Joshua House acoustic with Martin Monel strings.


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> View attachment 294280
> 
> 
> 2018 Joshua House acoustic with Martin Monel strings.


Ah yeah ! Monel ?!
I have them on the Loar LH-700... 
Also read about a couple of guys trying them on folk.
Would you comment about your trial ?


----------



## Mooh

So far the Monels are pretty good. The new bright tone seems to be lasting and there’s a nice snappy overall tone, no more bass than phosphor bronze. They might be louder, I’m not certain. I have a tendency to return to PB strings whenever I try something different so the jury is still out.


----------



## gretsch4me

The '83 D-28 tuned down a 1/2 step. Love it!!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## gretsch4me

To expand. I visited a friend the other day and played his '68 D-28 and was floored at how it sounded. Immediately I started thinking how it compared to the sound of my '83. So I say, "Wow! does BRW make that much of a difference in tone compared to EIRW"? I would have thought that was the case, until my friend added that his '68 was tuned down a 1/2 step. Ahh haaaahhh! Tuned down my D-28 immediately on arriving home and Bingo!! It has a rumble to it that I never would have thought existed before. Love'n it! Can't put it down. 

Goes to show, I've been playing for 45 years and tuned down my electrics all the time, but for no sane reason, never acoustics. Goes to show...old dogs and new tricks...

Kinda like an NGD. Lol! 


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Very rare that I only play one guitar, but today I spent considerable time on this House tuned to open G. The guitar was a gift from my bride for my 50th, almost 12 years ago.

Edit: Not typically my open G guitar either. Lately the Seagull all mahogany is the open G choice but I was too lazy to get off my ass and change guitars...changing tunings was easier.


----------



## mawmow

I do not write it every single day, but Aria AC-80 is grabbed almost daily by now...


----------



## mawmow

Yeah ! Still the Aria AC-80...
Working hard at correcting thirty years of bad technical habits ! :-/
Reviewing some pieces recorded three years ago showed me how my private lessons do pay !


----------



## darksider

mawmow said:


> Yeah ! Still the Aria AC-80...
> Working hard at correcting thirty years of bad technical habits ! :-/
> Reviewing some pieces recorded three years ago showed me how my private lessons do pay !


I just looked at the Aria AC-80 and realized it's a nylon string! I had a brief foray into flamenco a few years ago but ultimately decided that my bad steel string fingerstyle habits were too deeply ingrained to either walk the line between both styles or start fresh into flamenco. However, I did learn a lot about dynamics and fluidity from some of the great classical and flamenco players. And yes, private lessons can be invaluable - I wish I could rewind 20 years and really focus on theory like my teachers suggested. I would probably be a lot further ahead today


----------



## bw66

Wine&Vinyl said:


> ... I wish I could rewind 20 years and really focus on theory like my teachers suggested. I would probably be a lot further ahead today


It's not too late.

"The best time to plant a tree is 50 years ago. The second best time is today."


----------



## Morkolo

Took my Godin Multiac nylon string out for the first time in too long earlier and now I'm back to the Keb Mo.


----------



## Wardo

Went to a jam for about 3 hours and played my D18.

Came home and for the last 4 hours I’ve been sitting on the couch playing my telecaster on a short cable straight into a 57 Custom Deluxe.

I’m kinda useless as a productive member of society.. lol


----------



## Mooh

Didn’t play much guitar today. Instead I spent some time on the piano, drums, and mandolin...not all at the same time. Moon mandolin from Scotland, maple (not sure if the flame is going to show up in this photo), spruce, rosewood. I bought it new...I’m not sure the shop knew what they had or what to make of it. Years ago I made the one piece cocobolo and bone bridge, hollowed out a bit from the underside for weight relief, installed a Weber tailpiece and Schaller machine heads, and rounded the binding a bit. It’s a killer old timey flattop, well suited to my roots and celtic sensibilities.


----------



## Wardo

Woof !!


----------



## greco




----------



## Mooh

Otis was thinking, “What the fuck, are trying to impress your forum buddies or just trying to piss me off?”


----------



## greco




----------



## mawmow

Been working on classical pieces on nylon guitar (Aria AC-80).
As I like to mix up guitar types and music repertoires, 
I tried the classical pieces on my aerial sounding Martin OOO-18 :
no more !
Nylons are great !


----------



## mawmow

Tried classical pieces on folk Taylor 322 and nylon Aria AC-80 :
Once again, folk sounded too aerial compared to nylon,
but this Taylor was less aerial than the Martin OOO-18.


----------



## mawmow

Finally replaced the Martin Retro Monel strings on the Loar LH-700 with D'Addario EJ-17 : better sounding to my taste.
Also played the Eastman AC-122ce.


----------



## Old beginner

I have a Larrivee LV-05 that I have been working with. I have had the neck widened because of my large paws.

I also have an old Yamaha that is some 40 years old....it's been relegated to the kids....


----------



## Stephenlouis

Today the first and so far only guitar I played was a no.30 Ryoji Matsuoka. I hacked through classical gas, and Buddy Holly's "that'll be the day" little lead lick.


----------



## gretsch4me

Cracked the hermetic seal on the ol' Martin case so the '89 D35 could see the light of day. This guitar never ceases to amaze me as to how lush and beautiful it sounds...

Question. So, if I was interested in trying out an Eastman (E10SS, E20SS) like what gives???? Authorized dealers like L$M and Folkways to name two, have always had NOTHING!! I was under the impression that if you were a "dealer", you'd at least have some stock. I live south of Brantford and will not drive near the GTA. Any suggestions as to where?? Thx

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Regal Tricone Reso.


----------



## High/Deaf

My '72 Martin D18-S. That 1-3/4" nut is a real finger spreader.


----------



## mawmow

Ok ! T'was yesterday...
Played jazzy tunes on the Loar LH-700 that now bears D'Addario EJ-17 instead of Martin Monel.
I now appreciate a new sound from the beast and can kind of new taste for the sound.
I could finally like something very different in it... Time will tell.


----------



## Mooh

Yesterday was a light lesson day so I had extra time to jam with a former band mate, plus some of my students required different instrument choices. Had a Gold Tone 5 string banjo out, Dobro, House & Beneteau 6 string acoustics, Moon mandolin, Tele Thinline, Godin progression, and I killed some time on piano and drums. Can't believe I get paid for this.


----------



## Chito

I went to L&M the other day, looking for an amp box and came across this guy selling his Martin OMCX1KE. As usual, L&M gave him the 'we can sell that for this... and we'll give you 70% of that'. He said yes I'll do it. So I heard it and said, whoa, wait, I'll give you more than what they are paying. LOL So I ended up bringing this home. Pretty good deal. So I"ve been playing it since. Excellent guitar for a guitar considered Martin's low end. These are made in Mexico. Solid spruce top with Koa High Pressured Laminate on the sides and back. Also comes with the Fishman electronics. For what I paid for, I'm happy.


----------



## laristotle

Chito said:


> whoa, wait, I'll give you more than what they are paying.


Right place, right time.








One of these days, it'll be me.


----------



## Genderqueer Guitarist

I love my Goya Gc-20. classical; tres beau, unsure of cosmetic details... handmade 1983 play it every day.


----------



## Genderqueer Guitarist

Genderqueer Guitarist said:


> I love my Goya Gc-20. classical; tres beau, unsure of cosmetic details... handmade 1983 play it every day.


The "Gc" model-20 as opposed to any regular G model is a custom build.


----------



## mawmow

Ok... Once again, T'was the day before, but notable.
My wife had invited her sister for dinner as it was her 65th birthday.
Last year, this handsome lady told me it was a shame I never play guitar for them.
So, after dinner, took my Aria in the livingroom and played some pieces for her.
She appreciated the thing though too much red wine had hampered my playing...


----------



## Morkolo

I've been playing the Gibson Keb Mo a lot since Friday. I've been trying to learn Tommy Emmanuel's "the man with the green thumb", but keep getting sidetracked with noodling around while watching YouTube videos.


----------



## mawmow

Tried a tune arrangement in DADGAD... then retuned the bassy Taylor GS-5 in standard for some country blues...


----------



## Wardo

18, 28, 35 and my telecaster. Playing the D18 a lot these days because I’m using it for open mics. Lots of very good players showing up for these and it’s a good time with nice people.


----------



## gretsch4me

Played the D-18, D-28, D-35 and M-36 today. They all have different neck profiles and the D-18 is the only one with a 1-3/4" nut. In my mind, there is no winner as to which one sounds "the best". They all sound equally beautiful to my ears and I can't say I have a fave.

An observation...I find it rather interesting though, that how (style) and what I play differs depending on which guitar I'm playing and is not necessarily transferable to one of the other guitars. In that sense, the one guitar I have that makes me a more versatile player is my...

'89 D-35.




Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## brucew

mawmow said:


> Last year, this handsome lady told me it was a shame I never play guitar for them.
> So, after dinner, took my Aria in the livingroom and played some pieces for her.


Nice!


----------



## brucew

Finally had some time today. Furry Lewis on the ovation in open g down a step, John Hurt as per usual, finished with some Jackson Browne and Doobie's. Nice to relax a bit.


----------



## mawmow

gretsch4me said:


> Played the D-18, D-28, D-35 and M-36 today. (...) In my mind, there is no winner as to which one sounds "the best". They all sound equally beautiful to my ears and I can't say I have a fave.
> 
> An observation...I find it rather interesting though, that how (style) and what I play differs depending on which guitar I'm playing and is not necessarily transferable to one of the other guitars. In that sense, the one guitar I have that makes me a more versatile player is my...


I her you well since I do share your thought : that is why I collected so many great players...


----------



## mawmow

I have been playing ballads on Martin OOO-18 and classical pieces on ARIA AC-80 for the last three days. ;-)


----------



## mawmow

As you may be aware of, we are urged to avoid any necessary move outside so I have all the time to play guitar...
So I reopened old songbooks from the shelves to revisit old pieces as I now can read the rythm on the staff.
And I have to change some fingering here and there.
I also discovered some written versions I had arranged according to my ear, may not share the rythm I believed in !
A lot of fun though !


----------



## mawmow

Still revisiting pieces on Martin OOO-18 and Aria AC-80...


----------



## Alex

Santa Cruz OM Custom. I’m very happy with this guitar. Super loud and it’s fairly new - will only get better.


----------



## jdto

I've been playing my Waterloo WL-JK Indian Rosewood for a bit. Might grab the National NRP Steel a little later.


----------



## mawmow

Great guitars guys !!!
Played the Aria AC-80 at my weekly course this morning.


----------



## Morkolo

Played my Keb Mo for a little bit today.


----------



## b-nads




----------



## Stephenlouis

Just put down my goto, as always my no. 30 Ryoji Matsuoka, but I did fart out a couple of Elvis tunes earlier ( just Scotty Moore's bits) on a 1967-8 Ovation Thunderhead .


----------



## StratCat

Art & Lutherie Legacy Bourbon burst.


----------



## jdto

Waterloo WL-JK Indian Rosewood all day


----------



## Wardo

HD28V and Gretsch Resonator. Working on Midnight Rider capo on five.


----------



## bw66

jdto said:


> Waterloo WL-JK Indian Rosewood all day
> 
> View attachment 300664


I think I've seen that guitar before... Jack? From Winter Folk Camp?


----------



## jdto

bw66 said:


> I think I've seen that guitar before... Jack? From Winter Folk Camp?


Yeah, that’s me 

Brian?


----------



## bw66

jdto said:


> Yeah, that’s me
> 
> Brian?


Yes, indeed. Nice to be able to put a face to the username.


----------



## jdto

bw66 said:


> Yes, indeed. Nice to be able to put a face to the username.


Indeed! How have you been, roomie?


----------



## bw66

jdto said:


> Indeed! How have you been, roomie?


PM sent.


----------



## mawmow

The great Aria AC-80 again...
Thanks COVID-19 : We have nothing else to do here...


----------



## Morkolo

Played my Hummingbird for a bit this evening.


----------



## High/Deaf

bw66 said:


> I think I've seen that guitar before... Jack? From Winter Folk Camp?





jdto said:


> Yeah, that’s me
> 
> Brian?


LOL

I go to a jam and talk about some guitar player there. G/f asks what he looked like. I tell her "I don't know, but he was playing a real nice Tele with a rosewood board through a Deluxe Reverb and some pedals."

We are what we play. 


{edited} That said, I do love the look of that Waterloo. Not usually a fan of 'burst acoustics, but that one seems to stand out in my mind as well.


----------



## mawmow

Love my Aria AC-80 for classic repertoire...


----------



## Wardo

1974 Ovation 1621-4 that I bought new in 74. Haven’t touched it in years and when I took it out of the case tonight it was near enough in tune. Peterson clip: both Es right on and the others just a hair flat. This one has been everywhere and the fret board is dug out in lots of places from me playing it. Lots of memories, ghosts of absent friends and a few tears in this one.


----------



## Morkolo

Played along with YouTube videos on the Hummingbird and Keb Mo earlier. I took out my D18 and noticed the coating is worn off the g and d strings, so I'm guessing a string change is in order for tomorrow.


----------



## mawmow

I will play the Aria AC-80 this afternoon while I will virtually meet my teacher !
Yeah ! He moved his lessons online... :-/


----------



## Morkolo

Pulled out the D18 and played it for a bit, new strings will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Davestp1

Played a brand new Taylor Academy 12 I got Tuesday for about 10 minutes today. A pretty good guitar for the money. I'm not keeping it though....


----------



## Morkolo

Played my D18 the past few days after putting on a set of Elixirs, then I pulled out the Keb Mo this evening while watching some television.


----------



## mawmow

Still wearing out nylons on Aria AC-80...
Revisiting old fingerstyle versions I used to play...


----------



## Morkolo

mawmow said:


> Still wearing out nylons on Aria AC-80...
> Revisiting old fingerstyle versions I used to play...


What kind of nylons do you use? I used to use daddario pro arte myself but last string change for the multiac I tried some long play Savarez strings and can't get over how long they're lasting.


This evening I enjoyed a few stiff drinks and my J45.


----------



## mawmow

Well I use Savarez Corum HT.
Used D'Addario ProArte EJ-46 and D'Addario HT EJ27H in the past.


----------



## TapatalkAdvocate

Standard for most, Drop D for a few, and E flat standard tonight in order to jam along with Lemmy and Phil on The Chase is Better than the Catch....and then back to E standard.
















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vally

My Taylor GS mini


----------



## Morkolo

Having fun on a Friday night.

 

Been playing these for hours, so I decided to put them together for a quick picture just because. I've been going back and forth between the Martin D18, Gibson Hummingbird, Gibson Songwriter, Gibson Advanced Jumbo, Gibson J45 and the Gibson Keb Mo.


----------



## MarkM

Morkolo said:


> Having fun on a Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing these for hours, so I decided to put them together for a quick picture just because. I've been going back and forth between the Martin D18, Gibson Hummingbird, Gibson Songwriter, Gibson Advanced Jumbo, Gibson J45 and the Gibson Keb Mo.


Beautiful collection!

Hard to have a kitchen party when self isolating , guess it's a bedroom party?


----------



## Morkolo

MarkM said:


> Beautiful collection!
> 
> Hard to have a kitchen party when self isolating , guess it's a bedroom party?


Thank you, hopefully I'll be playing with my family again soon because it's just not the same playing by yourself. But yes it was a party of one... or 2 if you include my cat.

As for today I played my D18 and the Keb Mo.


----------



## Wardo

HD28V, Telecaster and Firebird.

Not being able to get out and jam is pissing me off.


----------



## nman

My beater Yamaha F310 is beside my computer so I played along to church songs on virtual church this morning.


----------



## mawmow

Still "working" on the Aria AC-80 two to three times every single day !


----------



## gretsch4me

Started with the M-36 this morning and switched to the '83 D-28 this afternoon. So, I'm wondering if I really, really, really need an HD-28...too much time on my hands...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkolo

Pulled out the Keb Mo when I saw Tommy Emmanuel was live on Instagram. For those who are interested he'll have another show Friday on Facebook.


----------



## Prsman

Just given’r on this bad boy:


----------



## mawmow

Still working every single day on the Aria AC-80... :-/


----------



## Morkolo

Played my Hummingbird today and even had my old Yamaha FG750 out for a bit.


----------



## gretsch4me

My GAWD!!! (Yep, that smile you get when for whatever reason, you hit a chord, and...) the D-18 sounds absolutely beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkolo

First I played my D18. Finally broke down and put a set of 13s on my D18, loving the extra volume and bottom end so far. I ordered a few D'addario EXP phosphor bronze medium 3 packs for $21.99 at Long & McQuade, apparently they're discontinuing the exps.

Later this evening I tried (and failed) playing along with Tommy Emmanuel during his Instagram love stream on my Gibson Keb Mo.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

Gretsch Honey Dipper, HD28V and Mag 7 Telecaster through a Custom Deluxe.


----------



## mawmow

Gee ! It had been a long time that I happened to live this :
I am wearing out a set of nylons on the Aria AC-80 !!!
It says how much I am working on my technical skill !!! LOL !


----------



## mawmow

Nobody playing acoustics anymore ?
Well, as the Aria AC-80 needed new strings,
I switched to the Ramirez R-4...
I love both of them !!!
Longing to get a Godin Collection CW, though...


----------



## zontar

Hmm, I think I need to take my S&P Woodland Cedar 12 out for spin tonight.
(& check the in case humidifier.)


----------



## morepowder

My only acoustic at the moment is a Tanglewood X15 SDTE slope shouldered dreadnought. But my eyes are peeled for the right D-18GE!


----------



## StratCat

My one and only acoustic....


----------



## Guitar101

Play my Seagull acoustic but have also been playing my Seagull 12 string a lot more to get my chording fingers back in shape. I've also been tuning my piano.


----------



## bw66

morepowder said:


> My only acoustic at the moment is a Tanglewood X15 SDTE slope shouldered dreadnought. ...


That's a pretty sweet guitar!


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4... revisiting some Irish trads 
I now see how I was not reading them well... :-/


----------



## MarkM

Guitar101 said:


> Play my Seagull acoustic but have also been playing my Seagull 12 string a lot more to get my chording fingers back in shape. I've also been tuning my piano.
> 
> View attachment 309688


Do you use the Yamaha keyboard to tune the piano?

Never would have thunk of that!


----------



## gretsch4me

Playing a lot of Neil Young tunes on my '83 D-28. It ain't his "Hank", but man I can sure get it to come close. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

Put fresh strings on the '09 Taylor DN3 and played it for the last time last night.
It's become trade bait for a bass that I'm picking up later this morning.


----------



## Scottone

gretsch4me said:


> Playing a lot of Neil Young tunes on my '83 D-28. It ain't his "Hank", but man I can sure get it to come close.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Have you seen his latest Fireside Session? Think he's playing Hank here

Neil Young Archives


----------



## Guitar101

MarkM said:


> Do you use the Yamaha keyboard to tune the piano?
> 
> Never would have thunk of that!


No the top comes off and I have the tools to tune it. I use a Boss TU-12H tuner. It won't do the top and bottom 5 or 6 keys so I use the SY55 for those keys. I don't tune it much anymore since I stopped playing but check it every once in awhile. I mostly play my P90.


----------



## mawmow

Babbled on the plain Godin 5th Avenue...


----------



## mawmow

Went back to Aria AC-80 which I dressed with new nylon stings three days ago...


----------



## Mooh

One day last week was the Cervantes Crossover and two ukes, one in high G and the other in low G.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Ok, I have these things all over the house, so sometimes I might just pick one up for 3 or 4 minutes at a time, sometimes its just to tune it, and play a few bars to refamiliarize myself with the wonderful sound of the instrument in hand  So that said today: Ryoji no.30, Ryoji AM561C, la Patrie etude, and this one in the photos, sorry I can't make out the name 












If anyone can read that label, please let me know! It has a deep mellow, but loud sound to it, a tone that says minor keys


----------



## mawmow

Went back on Ramirez R-4 working on "Air on a G String" and some other classicals as well a jazzy and Irish pieces...
Yeah ! Going from here to anywhere ! 
No ! The COVID-19 pandemia would not stop me ! ;-)


----------



## zontar

This old classical guitar--my first real guitar.
Played a bunch of stuff, but no actual classical music on it.








Call me an iconoclast.


----------



## Mooh

It's been interesting so far today. Doing the Zoom lesson thing has meant having what I need at hand without leaving my chair any more than necessary as I'm tethered by headphones, guitar cord some of the time, sight lines, and mic earshot. I'm not wandering around the lesson room, or using the piano much to illustrate theory, or the drum kit to keep a beat. To this end I look at my half day's worth of lessons and put out what I need ahead of time. Classical, flatpicking, electric blues, and an extra to give me comfort...so I ended up using all of these this morning (front to back) House, La Patrie, Beneteau, Godin.


----------



## zontar

Does this one count?


----------



## MarkM

zontar said:


> Does this one count?


My grampa had an uncle that had an apple crate guitar that he used to sit on top of the barn and sing songs with. They hauled him away to Fort Qu'appelle to the sanitarium but realized there was nobody to look after his livestock and farm.

Remember him playing about 50 years ago and he was pretty good, There's a Tear in my Beer!


----------



## High/Deaf

MarkM said:


> My grampa had an uncle that had an apple crate guitar that he used to sit on top of the barn and sing songs with. They hauled him away to Fort Qu'appelle to the sanitarium but realized there was nobody to look after his livestock and farm.
> 
> Remember him playing about 50 years ago and he was pretty good, There's a Tear in my Beer!


LOL 

I got hauled to Fort Qu'appelle once. Under the impression it was a summer music school, I think 'sanitarium' would have been a better description. There was a girl there that looked exactly like Hot Lips Hoolahan. She got teased incessantly, MASH being a big show at the time.


----------



## mawmow

Played some classical and Irish pieces on the Gibson L-OOTV : sounds great.

"Met" with a woman playing piano as well as classical and folk guitars...
I showed her my rendition of a classical piece on the banjitar :
She found that quite weird !! I guess I please her... 

By the way, my teacher also turned to Zoom so that we could pursue our private lessons...


----------



## Mooh

Spent some time with the 12 string Beneteau today. It’s a powerful, smooth, and responsive guitar that I should use more.


----------



## Everton FC

I only have three. Played them all. 

1959 Kay K6437 Archtop
1971 Espana 2102
1978 Yamaha FG-331

All are cheap, but different, interesting instruments. I am not a rich man!


----------



## Mooh

I've been spending an inordinate amount of time with the Dobro lately. It's a pretty thing that sounds kind of dirty...reminds me of someone I once knew. Great for strummed rhythms, great for leads (minus the upper fret access), and sounds terrific with a bottleneck. A gift from Mrs. Mooh years ago. She knew I'd been looking at it in London so she waited until she was there alone and brought it home for me.

Always marry an enabler.


----------



## geetaruke

Yamaha LS16


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce today...


----------



## ronsm15

I was at my friend's house yesterday and he had bought a new 12 strings Seagull. Wow, how amazing sounding it is.
This is the model - Seagull Coastline S12 Review (2020)
Also, it was the first time I played on 12 strings and man, I have to buy one for myself HNG^%$


----------



## Mooh

ronsm15 said:


> I was at my friend's house yesterday and he had bought a new 12 strings Seagull. Wow, how amazing sounding it is.
> This is the model - Seagull Coastline S12 Review (2020)
> Also, it was the first time I played on 12 strings and man, I have to buy one for myself HNG^%$


Looks good. I've long considered a Seagull 12 string as a second (or rather, another) 12 string, maybe for alternate/down tunings or gig use. I wish they'd make an all mahogany one like my Seagull 6 string.


----------



## Scottone

Been playing the crap out of my Baxendale Harmony H165. A real sleeper 





  








Baxendale Harmony Label




__
Scottone


__
May 26, 2020











  








Baxendale Harmony 1




__
Scottone


__
May 26, 2020











  








Baxendale Harmony H165 Headstock




__
Scottone


__
May 26, 2020











  








Baxendale Harmony Label




__
Scottone


__
May 26, 2020


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 for my weekly course through Zoom...


----------



## mawmow

Some classical and jazzy pieces on the great The Loar LH-700... ;-)

P.S. Sold the GoldTone GT-750 banjitar... now travelling to BC.


----------



## gretsch4me

Restrung the '83 D-28...and it's like NGD all over again!!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## audiorep2

Elvis came out to play yesterday . A surprisingly good sounding guitar . Very crisp and never goes out of tune.


----------



## marcos

audiorep2 said:


> Elvis came out to play yesterday . A surprisingly good sounding guitar . Very crisp and never goes out of tune.
> View attachment 314512


Thats one good looking Epi.Do you have details on it ?


----------



## mawmow

Some bits of this and that on Martin OOO-18 and some jazzy pieces on The Loar LH-700....


----------



## Stephenlouis

Its been a while but I picked up and loved playing my Ovation custom elite, a Connecticut built custom order. Sometimes I forget how nice that guitar is because I bought it over 20 years ago, and take it for granted.


----------



## Stephenlouis

ronsm15 said:


> I was at my friend's house yesterday and he had bought a new 12 strings Seagull. Wow, how amazing sounding it is.
> This is the model - Seagull Coastline S12 Review (2020)
> Also, it was the first time I played on 12 strings and man, I have to buy one for myself HNG^%$


Im looking for one, checking it out now, thanks for the link


----------



## mawmow

Today, played some Irish trad on Martin OOO-18


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 for my weekly course.
Also took out the Loar LH-700 : keep or sell ???


----------



## mawmow

Guild F-30 Aragon working on some celtic tunes (including Oh Danny Boy) in tunings GCDGCD/GCDGAD from one of Grossman's books : Quite interesting !


----------



## mawmow

Explored some Celtic tunes in DADGAD on Taylor 510...


----------



## Scottone

Mostly J45 but a bit of Baxendale Harmony H165 for some fingerpicking stuff


----------



## Everton FC

Playing my Yamaha G50A classical all day. Just restrung last night w/the D'Addario EJ45C's, using the composite third string. I got this guitar for free! What a nice - albeit warn - 50 year old Yammy. Never played an old Yamaha that didn't stun me.


----------



## mawmow

Babbled on the Martin OOO-18 but was not in a mood to seriously play any tune... 
This sounds weird isn't it ?!


----------



## Mooh

I'm like that sometimes.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Played an Aria made in japan classical, a guitar that sounds way better than it should. I have a couple of those types. Some of these early tuned "ply tops" just amaze me... and you can drop them off a cliff and they will be fine(ish)


----------



## Stephenlouis

mawmow said:


> Babbled on the Martin OOO-18 but was not in a mood to seriously play any tune...
> This sounds weird isn't it ?!


90% of my playing is musical doodles when alone.


----------



## Stephenlouis

ronsm15 said:


> I was at my friend's house yesterday and he had bought a new 12 strings Seagull. Wow, how amazing sounding it is.
> This is the model - Seagull Coastline S12 Review (2020)
> Also, it was the first time I played on 12 strings and man, I have to buy one for myself HNG^%$


I bought one today, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## mawmow

Got out the tricone HotRod and Larrivees L-03koa and OM-09 to play Irish tunes...
Broke the high e string while tuning the OM ! I change the whole set...


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 (weekly course).


----------



## mawmow

Celtic tunes on Godin 5th Avenue and Larrivee OM-09 with new John Pearse strings... Great !!!


----------



## NoTalentHack

Gibson J-35. Not really ideal for finger pickin but i was digging it okay


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee L-03koa still in the Irish/Celtic repertoire, particularly Oh Danny Boy and Carrickfergus : I love these songs !


----------



## Wardo

HD35 and HD28V. 

Not getting out to jam or play somewhere is no fun.


----------



## Wardo

mawmow said:


> Larrivee L-03koa still in the Irish/Celtic repertoire, particularly Oh Danny Boy and Carrickfergus : I love these songs !



A quick run through before heading down to the pub:







Van Morrison, Carrickfergus:


----------



## mawmow

Well, same Irish trad on Martin OOO-18.
Interesting to play these alternatively on the bassier Larrivee OM-09 (rosewood)
and "thinner" Martin OOO-18 (Mahogany). I wished I could hear a duo of these...

Thanks @Wardo for these nice videos. 

P.S. The pubs are still closed here...
The restaurants will open on Monday... with major restrictions...


----------



## TheYanChamp

D35. Haven't touched it in a few seasons and it was still perfectly in tune.


----------



## mawmow

Was contemplating some videos of Waterloo WL-14 TR (as my local guitar store received some...) 
while decided to give a try to some country blues tunes (Stefan Grossman books) on Godin 5Th Avenue.
Was difficult since I did not try these for at least a year...


----------



## Stephenlouis

I played a 1968 AC-6, and hopefully, I am not removed from the forum, but I played stairway to heaven on it.


----------



## Scottone

Stephenlouis said:


> I played a 1968 AC-6, and hopefully, I am not removed from the forum, but I played stairway to heaven on it.


What is an Ac-6...doesn't ring a bell?


----------



## jdto

It's been mostly this one for the past month since I received it:


----------



## Stephenlouis

Scottone said:


> What is an Ac-6...doesn't ring a bell?


A cheap and robust Japan made Aria concert guitar. Great booming sound.


----------



## mawmow

Some reknowned movie themes as jazzy tunes on Gibson L-OO TV... Aaaaaah !


----------



## Stephenlouis

I played on the 12 string guitar that showed up at my door today. SO I thought I bought a Godin, I did not, I bought a seagull, I thought I bought it with built-in tuner, I did not, the blurb read EXACTLY the same but they deleted the words with a tuner. I have no idea how I got so far off the mark, and to tune it ( Ive never owned one) I just tuned 6 strings normal than the next 4 I tuned to the 12 fret, last two to same octave. I did not tune down a semitone. What do I think of this guitar I ordered, somehow incorrectly? I love it. Seagull Coastline S12 Cedar. I picked this up for next to nothing new. (under 500) if you are looking let me know, Ill tell you where I got it  I am happy with my semi-accidental
purchase and I can live without the built-in tuner, looks smoother anyhow


----------



## Wardo

HD28V
HD35 Custom Shop
Gretsch Honey Dipper


----------



## Stephenlouis

Wardo said:


> HD28V
> HD35 Custom Shop
> Gretsch Honey Dipper


What do you think of your Gretsch? I have the G9220 Bobtail with the Fishman Nashville, I've never had to plug it in. I hummed and hawed between the two..


----------



## Wardo

Stephenlouis said:


> What do you think of your Gretsch? I have the G9220 Bobtail with the Fishman Nashville, I've never had to plug it in. I hummed and hawed between the two..


I like it a lot. I’m new to resonators but this is an all round good build and I like the biscuit cone. I’ve never played a spider cone and was wondering if I should have got the bobtail with the pickup already in it. 

I’ve been searching around for a pickup but the Highlander costs too much and I keep seeing mixed reviews on everything else. Was thinking about a Lollar Charlie Christian with tone and volume pots or maybe the National slimline humbucker but the way things are going I may never be playing out again so leaving the guitar stock for now.

Action was a little high out of the box so I set relief and went to 11s until I could get the nut slots filed and the bridge lowered since I’m not used to working on resonators. Got this guitar in December last year shoulda got it set up then because now it’s a problem with the virus to get work done.

Bottom line though this is a really nice series of guitars from Gretsch. Fit, finish and intonation on mine is as good as it needs to be and the guitar sounds good.

Also like how resonator guitars get under your voice same way a mandolin does.

So yeah, these are good guitars.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce and Martin OOO-18 still working on some Irish trad tunes...

Since the GoldTone GT-750 and The Loar LH-700 are gone, 
I am trying to decide which one could also leave as I am lurking toward two axes :
La Patrie Concert and Waterloo WL-14 TR...
I could try a Waterloo quite soon... as well as a La Patrie...

P.S. @Stephenlouis : Seagull is made by Godin. ;-)


----------



## Wardo




----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 tuned in DADGAD to try some tunes from Stefan Grossman & al. songbook of Celtic pieces.


----------



## gretsch4me

Seems mighty appropriate to be playing "Ring of Fire" today on my '89 D-35 as I watch my front lawn being cooked by the heat. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Larrivée OM-09...


----------



## Morkolo

Gibson Keb Mo for a bit this evening.


----------



## Morkolo

Played my D18 out on the patio this evening, or stuck to it... I'm not sure with this heat.


----------



## mawmow

This rainy morning (Yes! At last ! Well, agriculture and forests desperately need water and... a man may get tired playing g...olf, sometimes...), I spent an hour or so playing some reknowned ballads, fingerstyle, alternatively on Taylors GS-5 ("big", aka 516; Cedar/Mahogany) and 322 (small; Mahogany/Blackwood) : the GS-5 offers a little more boominess*, but its 0,013" gauge strings are still ruining my nails. Provided the quite unattended quite subtle sound differences, the GS-5 will probably also have to go... 
I crave to give a try to that Waterloo WL-14 TR at my local music store ! :-/
A nearby pawnshop would have a used La Patrie Concert... ;-)

* I once owned a Gibson J-100 (alike a SJ-200 and Rosewood back and sides) I had alternatively tested with the Taylor GS-5 : the sound difference was quite subtle, and I did let the Gibson go (I has a great offer !) though it wore 0,012" gauge string but the 1,72" nut width was not enough for me. It says how the Taylor 322 is a great tiny guitar !


----------



## Stephenlouis

Im still in the process of being blown away by my new 12 string,( seagull cedar) sticking to it, except when I want to compare a melody to a six-string, I just grab what's nearest.


----------



## MarkM

I played my 6 string cedar Norman cutaway last night and truly appreciate the sound and playability of a beat up $250 used guitar with a built in Fishman pickup.


----------



## Wardo

HD28V seems to be the main these days. I think I’ve had this one for about 5 years; glad I got it before they stopped making them.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce : I like its clear tone.

P.S. I changed my photo... ;-)
The full message on the T-shirt reads : "Never underestimate an old man with a guitar !"


----------



## Mooh

Business has slowed down with the ending of the school year so there's more time to spend hanging out outside with the mutts, and this Moon mandolin. The photos don't show the wear and tear but it's getting a bit beat up.

Moon comes from Scotland, solid maple, spruce, and rosewood. It hung in a music shop for a while because they wouldn't budge on the price, but after they took it to a show and it was scratched a bit, they dropped the price so I snapped it up. I learned later from the builder that it should have come with a custom case or bag, and that the retailer or wholesaler had sold the case separately. Someone out there has the case.

I made the cocobolo/bone bridge, hollowed out from the underside, replaced the original cheap tailpiece with a Weber, rounded over the binding as it was kind of sharp edged, installed the Schaller machine heads, and attached the upgraded strap buttons. Someday I'll get it refretted and get the fingerboard radiused a bit more. I truly love this thing as it's been through thick and thin with me, back and forth to the east coast several times, gigged, recorded, and dragged to the beach and cottage. Simon Mayor (look him up, it's worth your time) once told me that he liked it and he doesn't generally get with flattop mandolins much. I kind of shrugged and allowed that it was very well played in.

I know a guy who has a Sawchyn (Regina builder) that I like a whole lot. It would be my idea of a worthy addition/replacement if it ever came to that.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Put some new strings on the Taylor GS-Mini E. I tried a few different sets over the past few months. Today I went back to the Taylor recommended Elixir 13 - 56. They really project and with the short 23” scale they feel right. This is a great little guitar.


----------



## mawmow

Grabbed the La Patrie Concert (plain, no cutaway, nor electronics) at the pawn shop last Saturday
and bought it right away as it was near mint with stright top and neck with action perfect for me
with high saddle at bridge. This Red Cedar / Mahogany litterally sings with new Corum HT strings.
I will compare with the Red Cedar / Rosewoods Aria and Ramirez.

I also tried a black Waterloo WL-14 TR and quite like it...
I will get back to the store with my Gibson L-1 1928 BT
to decide if I am gonna put a huge amount of money on that beauty
should the Taylor GS-5 sell.

Add on :
Did alternatively play :
- La Patrie Concert (Red Cedar/Mahogany) and Aria AC-80 (Red Cedar/Rosewood), then, 
- La Patrie Concert and Ramirez R-4 (Red Cedar/Rosewood).
The sound differences do not really justify to pay three time the price for these Spanish made guitars.


----------



## mawmow

???


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...

P.S. Geeee !!! Who decided to destroy this forum ?!?!


----------



## Wardo

Went to an outdoor jam and played the D18. I figured it would cut real good and it did.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert playing some reknowned folk tunes.
I love its sounds !


----------



## Mooh

Dobro.


----------



## NoTalentHack

J35, pretty much my main acoustic right now.


----------



## mawmow

Played some ballads on the La Patrie Concert :
The more I play it, the more I do like it ! ;-)


----------



## mawmow

A local store has a used Taylor 517ce...
Cranked my 510 from DADGAD to "standard" and played it for a moment.
The idea is to bring it to the store on rainy tomorrow and compare... and maybe... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Played Taylors 510 and 322...
Then forgot about the music store ! ;-)


----------



## Mooh

Dem dere ones whats in the picher.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 510 again... 
Why had I to go to the store for ? :-/


----------



## jdto

The Halcyon Grand Auditorium is on duty at the cottage tonight for some singalongs


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert for a while between golf and barber shop...


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert again...

Shipped the Taylor GS-5 (sold) today. After the banjitar and The Loar...
I am now tossing : Waterloo WL-14 TR or used Taylor 517e (trading the 2006 510 ?)
Buying the Waterloo would help my local dealer...

P.S. Received a not from reverb : they will raise fee from 3,5% to 5% Geee !!!


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute, standard EADGBE tuning...
Should bring it to local music store tomorrow (rainy day = no golf !) 
to compare with Waterloo WL-14 TR (1,75" nut width)
I am having some trouble fretting this Gibson's string spacing based on 1,725" nut width.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV


----------



## Budda

Tried some Martin's today 000jr-10, 00LX1 and Jr dread. Thought I would leave with the 000 I planned on, but will probably go back for the 00LX1.

Someone buy my powercab lol


----------



## Larry

Budda said:


> Tried some Martin's today 000jr-10, 00LX1 and Jr dread. Thought I would leave with the 000 I planned on, but will probably go back for the 00LX1.
> 
> Someone buy my powercab lol


Davetcan has a beauty Martin DRS1 with a Hard Case For Sale at a great price, the wood was probably better in 2016 also.


----------



## Budda

Larry said:


> Davetcan has a beauty Martin DRS1 with a Hard Case For Sale at a great price, the wood was probably better in 2016 also.


Oh I know, I keep debating texting him. But it's a dread and I want a smaller body.


----------



## ottawa_adam

Mooh said:


> View attachment 321025
> 
> 
> Dobro.


Psst, you have a hubcap mounted on your guitar.


----------



## ottawa_adam

Mooh said:


> View attachment 318922
> View attachment 318924
> 
> 
> Business has slowed down with the ending of the school year so there's more time to spend hanging out outside with the mutts, and this Moon mandolin. The photos don't show the wear and tear but it's getting a bit beat up.
> 
> Moon comes from Scotland, solid maple, spruce, and rosewood. It hung in a music shop for a while because they wouldn't budge on the price, but after they took it to a show and it was scratched a bit, they dropped the price so I snapped it up. I learned later from the builder that it should have come with a custom case or bag, and that the retailer or wholesaler had sold the case separately. Someone out there has the case.
> 
> I made the cocobolo/bone bridge, hollowed out from the underside, replaced the original cheap tailpiece with a Weber, rounded over the binding as it was kind of sharp edged, installed the Schaller machine heads, and attached the upgraded strap buttons. Someday I'll get it refretted and get the fingerboard radiused a bit more. I truly love this thing as it's been through thick and thin with me, back and forth to the east coast several times, gigged, recorded, and dragged to the beach and cottage. Simon Mayor (look him up, it's worth your time) once told me that he liked it and he doesn't generally get with flattop mandolins much. I kind of shrugged and allowed that it was very well played in.
> 
> I know a guy who has a Sawchyn (Regina builder) that I like a whole lot. It would be my idea of a worthy addition/replacement if it ever came to that.


Is the back made of maple? If so, what kind? I've never seen maple like that, especially on a mando.


----------



## Mooh

ottawa_adam said:


> Is the back made of maple? If so, what kind? I've never seen maple like that, especially on a mando.


It's maybe not the best photo. The Moon was made in Scotland so I don't know where the maple came from but it's just standard flame maple that is common on violins and mandolins.


----------



## Mooh

@ottawa_adam This shows a bit more of the flame.


----------



## ottawa_adam

Mooh said:


> View attachment 322525
> 
> 
> @ottawa_adam This shows a bit more of the flame.


Ah gotcha. The close up shot is more recognizable now. . The flames on my mando run perpendicular to yours, I think.


----------



## mawmow

The Gibson L-OOTV after I dried from the heavy rain that ruined my round of golf ! :-/


----------



## Mooh

@ottawa_adam They shouldn't. The grain runs from butt to heel, and the flame perpendicular to the grain.


----------



## brucew

Only been playing maybe a half hr/wk and man it always amazes me how fast I rust up.
Started working on Rylynn (Andy Mckee has a lesson on youtube), tuned the old ovation for it. Intro's down, suspect this is going to be one of those multi yr projects I may or not ever be able to complete.
Some fleetwood mac on the yamaha in double drop d, then John Hurt and JT Earle on the tanglewood.
Hope everyone's doing well. Had the day off as it's calling rain so quit cutting hay.


----------



## Mooh

Serious fan of this guitar. Seagull Maritime all solid mahogany. Gobs of sustain, nice fat bass without being tubby, and smooth treble without being strident.


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR28V.

Pretty good workhorse guitar. Good intonation, 1&3/4 nut, V neck and I added a K&K as well as a De Armond mag sound hole pickup so extra option if the K&K doesn’t like the house PA. Plays and feels like a Martin just doesn’t sound as good but once it’s into a PA you’re just hearing the pickups anyway.


----------



## mawmow

The 2014 Martin OOO-18 : Aaaaahhh ! ;-)


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert nylon... ;-)


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> La Patrie Concert nylon... ;-)


Had mine out today as well. Restrung it yesterday and am still waiting on that last bit of stretch but it got some play anyway.


----------



## mawmow

Been playing alternatively and on and off Gibsons L-1 1928 Blues Tribute and L-OO TV for the last two days since I want to compare with Waterloo WL-14 TR available at my local music store... Would finally have to bring both Gibsons for that lenghty comparative session ! Yeah, I "unfortunately" got greater pleasure than ever playing the L-1 : I guess my private courses did help correct my technical skill as I can efficently fret (1,725 nut width) and play it fingerstyle much better than my clumsy hands barely allowed me to do before ! So, not sure I would sell this little L-1 to get the Waterloo... Anyway, I am planning the comparative session for some rainy day next week...


----------



## jdto

mawmow said:


> Been playing alternatively and on and off Gibsons L-1 1928 Blues Tribute and L-OO TV for the last two days since I want to compare with Waterloo WL-14 TR available at my local music store... Would finally have to bring both Gibsons for that lenghty comparative session ! Yeah, I "unfortunately" got greater pleasure than ever playing the L-1 : I guess my private courses did help correct my technical skill as I can efficently fret (1,725 nut width) and play it fingerstyle much better than my clumsy hands barely allowed me to do before ! So, not sure I would sell this little L-1 to get the Waterloo... Anyway, I am planning the comparative session for some rainy day next week...


I don’t think you can go wrong with the Waterloo, but if the L1 is working for you, it’s a pretty darn cool guitar. I have the Waterloo Jumbo and it’s a fantastic guitar. One of these days, I’ll have to check out the WL-14.


----------



## mawmow

Today, a bit on Martin OOO-18...



jdto said:


> I don’t think you can go wrong with the Waterloo, but if the L1 is working for you, it’s a pretty darn cool guitar. I have the Waterloo Jumbo and it’s a fantastic guitar. One of these days, I’ll have to check out the WL-14.


Well, I tried the WL-14 TR : I want that ladder braced bluesy sound.
The question is "Is it that different (Worth three grans ?) from what I already have or would I have to sell one or both Gibsons ?"


----------



## jdto

mawmow said:


> Today, a bit on Martin OOO-18...
> 
> 
> Well, I tried the WL-14 TR : I want that ladder braced bluesy sound.
> The question is "Is it that different (Worth three grans ?) from what I already have or would I have to sell one or both Gibsons ?"


I have a feeling that if I try one, it will haunt me until I get it. I just ordered a wooden resonator to go along with my steel, so I’m hoping they will help with my “bluesy” GAS for a while!


----------



## Roots-Picker

I've been spending more time playing my Collings CJ35 recently. It took me awhile to appreciate the subtleties of this guitar, but now it’s pretty much my favourite acoustic. Kind of like a J-45 with “a little something extra” in the midrange....










And BTW....Waterloos are awesome guitars, too!


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


> I have a feeling that if I try one, it will haunt me until I get it.


Waterloo WL 14 X Braced Black Aged Finish - they just got it in at that expensive place on the Danforth. It's not far away .. lol


----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> Waterloo WL 14 X Braced Black Aged Finish - they just got it in at that expensive place on the Danforth. It's not far away .. lol


They already have a fair amount of my money, so what’s a few more bucks, eh?


----------



## mawmow

Well, the Waterloos raised some interest here, ain't it ?

Yesterday night I got the silly idea to compare the Martin OOO-18 with
both Gibsons, say L-OO TV and L-1 1928 Blues Tribute.
Well, big surprise : The Martin did not sound that far from the L-OO TV !
But the Martin needs new strings : will change them in a moment...
So, would bring both Gibsons to the store for a "test drive" with the Waterloo ! 

ADD ON : with fresh Martin MSP4100 strings, the OOO-18 regained some bell sounds and became more distinctive of the boxy sound of the L-OO TV.

By the way, it has been the second time the first string broke while winding to pitch. Today, the loop broke leaving the string free to slip and give away : It could help understand why Martin stopped the production of these MSP 4xxx series.


----------



## Wardo

2012 D18.

It was badly scuzzed up from playing outside in the humidity for 3 or 4 hours. Cleaned it with lighter fluid, applied polish, oiled the board and bridge then new strings.


----------



## Alsomooh




----------



## gretsch4me

I'm pretty sure the lacquer on my guitars would melt and fuse to my armpit if I played outdoors in this heatwave...if it hasn't folded in on itself as the neck glue melts. Just noodling on my D-18. Sounds pretty darn decent today!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTalentHack

Playing this guy again. I hadnt been playing much acoustic until the last year or so, so I wasnt really approaching acoustic playing the right way for a while. I was playing with a fairly light touch and relying on my fingernails, like I would an electric. I should mention that I gravitate to fingerpicking a lot. But this guitar forced me to really dig in to get good tones when I finger picked d, which was leading me to think that it wasnt optimal for finger picking

Then I was playing my archtop recently (sans nails) and I finally connected the dots that my style of playing on an archtop will roughly translate to flat tops. Now I think I truly get this guitar. Even without fingernails, the tops popping now. I may even stop growing girly nails


----------



## mawmow

Today, Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute : I used to like it as a reminder of 
the great Robert Johnson but I now only love to play it !


----------



## mawmow

My clumsy hands were back this morning making hard to play the Gibson L-1 well.
Maybe I should allow it to find another pair of hands... :-(
Still dreaming of the black Waterloo WL-14... :-/


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer CW QIT...
I have to record an Irish piece for some incoming anniversaries of some relatives...


----------



## jdto

I ended up grabbing this National Estralita Deluxe off of Reverb last week. I love my steel one and this wooden one sounds just as great, with the added benefit of lighter weight and two extra frets free of the body. I couldn’t find one of these last year when I was looking and ended up with the steel, but probably would have grabbed this one had it been around.


----------



## mawmow

Did it ! Brought the Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute to the store and compared with Waterloo WL-14 TR (Black).
Maybe I should have brought along the L-OO TV as, compared to the Waterloo, it has the same body shape and is also a fourteen fretter, but I did not think I had to since it rings more than the L-1 and I want to get the good ole boxy sound. I guess the L-OO could compare to Waterloo X braced... maybe someday...
That said, the Waterloo sounded quite alike the L-1 even though the L-1 is a quite smaller twelve fretter and the store Waterloo had old strings which would give a less clear sound.
Anyway, I concluded that I could not put three grans on a less known brand that would not actually find its own place besides my Gibsons. Another GAS closed though !


----------



## chuckv97

mawmow said:


> My daily practice ax is Godin 5th Avenue (Cognac burst, no electronics) which I played today.
> 
> Add on : Which did YOU play today ?


My 1972 Yamaha GC-20D classical, and my 2018 Simon & Patrick Songsmith.


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


> I ended up grabbing this National Estralita Deluxe off of Reverb last week. I love my steel one and this wooden one sounds just as great, with the added benefit of lighter weight and two extra frets free of the body. I couldn’t find one of these last year when I was looking and ended up with the steel, but probably would have grabbed this one had it been around.


Very nice !

I've been thinking about getting a National NRP with the Lolar Christian pickup and tone/vol pots but don't see any for sale and the build time is about 6 months. Also, ordering one may not leave much room to negotiate price and they ain't cheap.

Liking the resonators. I have a Gretsch Honey Dipper with brass body biscuit and it has good mid-range bark. Thinking about putting a Charlie Christian in it which would probably cost about as much as the guitar did in the first place.


----------



## Wardo

Shakin off the rust. Ran through some songs on my Sigma DR28V - if I do any outdoor open mics in parking lots that’ll be the guitar that I take.


----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> Very nice !
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a National NRP with the Lolar Christian pickup and tone/vol pots but don't see any for sale and the build time is about 6 months. Also, ordering one may not leave much room to negotiate price and they ain't cheap.
> 
> Liking the resonators. I have a Gretsch Honey Dipper with brass body biscuit and it has good mid-range bark. Thinking about putting a Charlie Christian in it which would probably cost about as much as the guitar did in the first place.


Thanks. My NRP Steel is killer. I grabbed the Estralita because I wanted the wood body, the extra two frets and because it is ohhhh so pretty. I have the Estralita in G and can quickly capo up to A (I’m doing some Robert Johnson videos lessons and they’re in A, so it helps to be in the same key as the teacher). The steel is in D at the moment. I was doing some A/B and the difference in sound isn’t that huge, especially considering I haven’t put heavier strings on the wood yet and the steel has more playing time on the cone. I think the wood has a touch more sweetness when played with fingers, but with picks and a slide, they both sound damn good and very similar.


----------



## mawmow

The Godin 5th Avenue again...


----------



## Wardo

mawmow said:


> The Godin 5th Avenue again...


I’ve often thought about getting one of those. But right now I’ve got too many guitars and nowhere to go and play them.


----------



## jdto

I’ve been back and forth between these two. I was writing a cheesy love/broken heart song on the Halcyon earlier, then tried to do the next phase of my RJ lesson on the Estralita, but my son wanted to go to the beach.


----------



## mawmow

Today : Taylor 510... I was forgetting how great the beast sounds !



Wardo said:


> I’ve often thought about getting one of those. But right now I’ve got too many guitars and nowhere to go and play them.


Unfortunately, Godin stopped the production of this only acoustic model.
As I remember you could get some e-versions (different pickup configurations) under "Godin Montreal").

P.S. I modified mine changing the nut for a Taylor like 1,75" nut width string spacing as the neck allowed to do so.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 playing some Irish and Enya tunes. ;-)


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR28V again. I usually polish the guitars and oil the boards once a year so did that and put on a set of MSP 4200s which are no longer available. I bought 20 sets when I heard they were disco. Five sets left now but I’m really just using them up as I’ve gone to various versions of Elixirs on all the other guitars depending which they like better 80/20 or Ph/Br. Shaved a bit off the saddle on the Sigma; not much but it now plays cleaner up the neck and maybe intonates a little better too. This guitar cost $650.00 Cdn and for that money it’s really good. I added two pickups so about a grand all in. If this was the only guitar that I could afford, I wouldn’t have much to complain about.

HD35 Custom Shop is a strange bird though; still haven’t found strings that work really well on it. The D18 likes Elixir ph/br and the HD28V likes Elixir 80/20 but the 35 not so much.


----------



## King Loudness

It's just after 3am and I've been spending my late night (or early morning) with this circa '50 Gibson LG-1.






W.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 : Just love it !!!

P.S. It looks like the Taylor 517e I was lurking toward has sold...
Well my 510 (2006) is equipped with K&K mic and piezzo, so was not sure about the 517e...


----------



## Alsomooh

This one again. Somehow I just can’t get it out of my mind.


----------



## ol' 58

My Simon & Patrick Songsmith. I removed the pick guard months ago and installed a Pure Mini pickup today. I love how it sounds through the Vox.


----------



## mawmow

Went back to the Guild F-30 Aragon in alternate tunings CGDGCD and CGDGAD to try some Celtic tunes arrangements by Ed McMeen.
P.S. The Guild is devoted to these low tunings since I had to increase strings gauge from 0,012" to 0,013" to get them.


----------



## mawmow

Today, Taylor 412ce dressed with D'Addario Ni/Br light strings tuned in DADGAD :
Fairies came from Ireland !


----------



## Mooh

Old picture, but I spent lots of time with this guitar this morning doing
a daily celtic tune for a wee Facebook project I imposed on myself. 
2018 Joshua House acoustic guitar, a gift from my bride. 
Josh is a former student of mine who makes beautiful guitars, I live
sort of midway between his home and his shop and sometimes
get to preview his builds before they ship.


----------



## mawmow

Once again the Taylor 412ce in DADGAD with D'Addario Ni/Br strings trying some of Pierre Bensusan arrangements.

Add on : Seagull Performer reconnecting with some Country Blues tunes from some Stefan Grossman's books in the evening.


----------



## Mooh

Spent much of the morning with the Peter Cox mandolin. Solid cedar top, solid walnut back and sides, reclaimed wood as I understand it. One piece bridge. The only things I changed were the machine heads (to Schaller) and one strap button.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer on Country Blues tunes from Stefan Grossman's booklets : Geee ! About time I got back there !!!


----------



## mawmow

LaPatrie Concert reconnecting with great tunes I had not played for a year (even thought I had lost that folder) !


----------



## Wardo

D18 and HD28V.

I’d been playing my Sigma dred for awhile which makes me appreciate how much better the Martins sound.


----------



## mawmow

Wished to grab the Taylor 322 from the closet, but my clumsy hand grabbed the Larrivée OM-09 ! :-/ T'was fun to play anyway !


----------



## gretsch4me

D-18. Some days it just has THAT sound and today's that day!!! Love'n it! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Wished to grab the Taylor 322 from the closet, but my clumsy hand grabbed the Larrivée OM-09 ! :-/ T'was fun to play anyway !


Oh the horror! LOL!


----------



## Morkolo

I haven't really played any of my acoustics for about 6 weeks with the current heatwave. So when I went to refill the case humidifiers I noticed that the guitars were after going sharp so I tuned them all up and played them for about 20 minutes to a half hour each. It started with the Gibson J45, onto the Hummingbird, then the Keb Mo, Songwriter Deluxe, Advanced Jumbo, the old Southern Jumbo, Martin D18 and finally the Godin Multiac Duet nylon. I had been playing my Gretsch 6119 unplugged after work mainly because the poly finish doesn't get sticky with sweat like my acoustics, but I didn't realize how much I missed the tone.


----------



## mawmow

Today, La Patrie Collection and Godin 5th Avenue to work on three pieces I love so much : 

Windy & Warm (John Loudermilk/Chet Atkins) : I love this Country Blues style of Chet
Anji (Bert Jansch/Davey Graham) : For the relentless (?spellcasting, hypnotising) bass line as Davey used to play it
A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procol Harum) : For the melody !



Morkolo said:


> I haven't really played any of my acoustics for about 6 weeks with the current heatwave. So when I went to refill the case humidifiers I noticed that the guitars were after going sharp so I tuned them all up and played them for about 20 minutes to a half hour each. It started with the Gibson J45, onto the Hummingbird, then the Keb Mo, Songwriter Deluxe, Advanced Jumbo, the old Southern Jumbo, Martin D18 and finally the Godin Multiac Duet nylon. I had been playing my Gretsch 6119 unplugged after work mainly because the poly finish doesn't get sticky with sweat like my acoustics, but I didn't realize how much I missed the tone.


Geeee !!! You did pay them all the tender love they had been missing ! Great !!!
P.S. I did play almost every day even though the weather had been so warm and "wet" but I have to admit I quite limited my playing to warming exercises on some exceedingly warm and sticky days...


----------



## gretsch4me

My '83 D-28 is back to its glorious sounding self after a restring this morning. It sounds so refreshingly good, ya just feel like posting an NGD...but nah. This is the second time I'm using Ernie Ball Aluminum Bronze 13's on it, and these seem to bring out the best in the 37 year old tone woods. So, noodlin' now on some Neil Young tunes on this hot and steamy day. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Same three nice peaces on nylon La Patrie Concert...


----------



## mawmow

Same three melodic pieces on Martin OOO-18 (2014) : 
This one is definitely my best weapon to play these !!!


----------



## mawmow

Tried these tunes on Taylor 510 : not as great as my brittle nails struggle on 0,013" strings.


----------



## StratCat

Playing my Art & Lutherie.


----------



## Wardo

This one. I’m taking it to an outdoor jam tomorrow; supposed to get thunder storms and I’m bringing a metal guitar - what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## StratCat

Wardo said:


> This one. I’m taking it to an outdoor jam tomorrow; supposed to get thunder storms and I’m bringing a metal guitar - what could possibly go wrong.
> 
> View attachment 325031


I’m sure it will be electrifying.


----------



## mawmow

Ah ! Larrivee L-03koa : Sounds great !!!


----------



## Mooh

La Patrie Concert.


----------



## mawmow

I got the feeling that the La Patrie Concert sounded a bit too thin playing some versions of four instrumental pieces yesterday, say :

Anji / Davey Graham (haunting bass line)
Windy and Warm / John Loudermilk & Chet Atkins (Country Blues)
A Whiter Shade of Pale / Procol Harum (original played on organ)
Stormy Weather (jazzy)
So I played them alternatively on the La Patrie Concert (Cedar/Mahogany) and Aria AC-80 (Red Cedar/Rosewood) same nylon strings (Corum HT) today : Well, I cannot say they sound that much different ! ;-)


----------



## Alsomooh

The Concert really surprises me, after trying several rosewood guitars I went with the mahogany Concert. The difference for me often lies in the hard tension strings, which always sound more toneful (for lack of a better word), and they seem to pull more nuance from from back and sides. Regardless of my suspicions about this, I’ve bonded more with this classical than with any of the other LaPatrie, Yamaha, and Takamine nylons I have had. My Cervantes comes close.


----------



## mawmow

Same songs again but on Eastman AC322ce (which is kind of orchestra size say GA/x14 Taylor size, sitka/?Mahogany) : sounds good but not overwhelming...


----------



## mawmow

Same four pieces played alternatively on La Parrie Concert (Cedar/Mahogany) and Ramirez R-4 (Red Cedar/Rosewood as is also the Aria AC-80) : The Ramirez sounds too Spanish or classical while the La Patrie appears to deliver more appropriate tones. Amazing !


----------



## mawmow

Played again the La Patrie and the Aria : The La Parrie would definitely be my better one !


----------



## Wardo

HD28V and Gretsch Reso.

Liking the resonator; works well for vocals and playing outside. And it’s loud as hell. Jam last week and the reso shut down the banjo player no problem ..lol


----------



## mawmow

Irish/Celtic pieces on Eastman AC-122ce : Sounds great with capo II !


----------



## mawmow

Same this week songs but on La Patrie Concert : Really, really love it !!!


----------



## Alsomooh

This evening, my Gold Tone Irish tenor banjo tuned GDAE (low to high).


----------



## Wardo

HD35CS. Two or three of these were ordered by the 12th Fret for their 35th anniversary. Specs are different from a standard HD35. This one sat in their basement for about 5 years untouched until I was looking for a 35 and they suddenly remembered that they might have one somewhere.

People say that these are bass monsters but with 80/20 nanos on this one my HD28V has a lot more bass. Gonna go back to Ph/Br on this one.


----------



## mawmow

Same four songs on Taylor 322 : Nope ! This one is too tonally bluezy...


----------



## Morkolo

Bit of strumming on my Hummingbird today.


----------



## mawmow

Same four songs but on Martin 000-18...

On the piece A Whiter Shade of Pale arrangement I got from AGM, I have to play A on first string then hammer on B while playing G on sixth string an G and B on opened second and third strings then a simple bar in fifth position playing almost a rake from fifth to first strings : what a stretch to master ! :-0


----------



## bw66

mawmow said:


> Same four songs but on Martin 000-18...
> 
> On the piece A Whiter Shade of Pale arrangement I got from AGM, I have to play A on first string then hammer on B while playing G on sixth string an G and B on opened second and third strings then a simple bar in fifth position playing almost a rake from fifth to first strings : what a stretch to master ! :-0


Is that the Martin Tallstrom arrangement? I learned an abridged version that was published in Acoustic Guitar years ago and every time I try to play it for an audience, it gives me fits - I can play the song, I just can't ever seem to remember what comes next!

Great tune!


----------



## Morkolo

Pulled out the Godin Multiac and for the first time in years took a couple of passes at Jerry's Breakdown... boy that was rough. It's like I completely forgot how to play the rolls. 🤣


----------



## mawmow

Today, La Patrie Concert...



bw66 said:


> Is that the Martin Tallstrom arrangement? I learned an abridged version that was published in Acoustic Guitar years ago and every time I try to play it for an audience, it gives me fits - I can play the song, I just can't ever seem to remember what comes next!
> 
> Great tune!


I cannot say since I had only copied the tab then...
Anyway, It becomes more fluent as I play the B on the high E string instead of hammering it. I guess that it will come with more work, as usual !


----------



## Alsomooh

I should really use this more, tuned in unison pairs GDAE (low to high), an octave lower than mandolin and violin. The back and sides are some species of walnut, the neck is walnut from my wood pile, the purpleheart was bought at Lee Valley, the inlay is burl maple from the builder (Josh House).


----------



## mawmow

Tried the same tunes on tricone (Hot Rod) :
Gee ! A Whiter Shade of Pale benefits quite much of this bell like sounds !
Add on : The Eastman AC122ce sounds great on these tunes I am working on these days.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce

I am amazed how a capo on second fret enhances the sound of any guitar ! 

P.S. @bw66 : Yes ! Martin Tallstrom's arrangement of "A Whiter Shade of Pale".


----------



## mawmow

Be it the similar colors or orchestra format,
the quite silly idea of a Seagull Performer
and Taylor 322 comparison suddenly hit me !
So I played these alternatively :
Seagull Performer CW Burnt Umber QIT : spruce/quilted Maple
Taylor 322 : Mahogany/Blackwood

Neither wore new strings, but they were not worn out either.
Both are fourteen fretters. The Seagull (heavier with a mid-C neck 
with cutaway) delivers a quite clearer sound but less projection
and sustain while the Taylor (lighter, flact-C neck) sounds
bassier/darker, but considering the price difference (Seagull with QIT worth a third of the Taylor 322 no electronics), the Seagull is a very valuable guitar !


----------



## Alsomooh

I started the day before 5 o’clock playing electric lapsteel, then a little later my House slothead acoustic to work out an arrangement of the theme to Schindler’s List, but a while ago I got out my Kala resonator tenor ukulele. It’s pretty much stock except for a strap button on the heel, and right now it‘s strung high G, though it does excel in low G, especially for blues.


----------



## Wardo

Playing my HD35 for the last week with 80/20s on it. Sounds great but thinner than my D18 or HD28V and works good for Cold Cold World by Blaze Foley which I've been learning. There's not much to learn as its a 3 chord clanger in waltz time so more about waring the vocals than playing the guitar part.

I've tried for a long time but I think I can't win
I'd do it all better if I could do it a-gain
Wherever I'm going it's the same place I been
Ain't it a cold, cold world


----------



## Mooh

Yesterday I started with the electric lapsteel but today I dragged this out. It's a fairly faithful Gold Tone copy of a Weissenborn, except that it's mahogany ply rather than solid. It was kind of an impulse purchase several years back...meaning, I wanted one but hadn't expected to find this when and where I did. Like lots of Gold Tone instruments (I've got several) it came with a fitted hardshell case. The bridge started to tilt almost right away, even when strung very light and tuned down a bit (open F, CFCFAC, low to high), so I got Josh House to install a Bridge Doctor style repair and it seems to work. D'Addario Flattops strings, light. Shubb S-P tone bar.


----------



## mawmow

Ah ! The Eastman AC122ce again


----------



## mawmow

Just touched the Godin 5th Avenue as my hands were quite clumsy 
as I just drove an hour, back from visiting my parents.
Yes, I am blessed both are still alive : They live where I was born.


----------



## MarkM

mawmow said:


> Just touched the Godin 5th Avenue as my hands were quite clumsy
> as I just drove an hour, back from visiting my parents.
> Yes, I am blessed both are still alive : They live where I was born.


We too have my parents both still around, they actually moved their house next door to us!

We have regular 4 generation family events, I haven't picked up a acoustic guitar in about a month. Been playing the hell out of a beautiful Korean strat without an amp.


----------



## mawmow

LaPatrie Concert... for a short practice session...


----------



## Alsomooh

This again, because I’m away for a few days and felt the need to bring something.


----------



## High/Deaf

Alsomooh said:


> View attachment 326731
> View attachment 326732
> 
> 
> This again, because I’m away for a few days and felt the need to bring something.


Sweet, sweet, sweet. 

Sweet city woman. 

Sorry, can't help myself. First thing I think of when I see one.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV


----------



## Alsomooh

Bought an acoustic Kalimba today. It’s fun, easy to tune, and pretty toneful. Never thought I’d buy a Beaver Creek product but here I am.


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 I had left in the back of the large closet...
Strings worn out testified by numerous marks and D string cut at second fret ! :-/ I cannot remember when I had a cut string last time : Maybe some 45 years ago ?
Wire of undersaddle mic loose once again in the body and buzzing against back. Intonation is less than perfect and action is a bit high. I am afraid I will have to get her on the bench : Fix wire again, correct string height and intonation. Nut at bridge seems high enough to allow correction of these issues... if not, new nut to be carved...

Had more fun yesterday playing the Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute.

We plan to move out of the house next year : I could sadly have to let some other beauties go... :-(


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 : Gee ! These 0,0,13" strings are really hard on my nails, but the sound is worth it !


----------



## mawmow

Came back from golf, had lunch, took a shower, then played the Taylor 322.
Ouch ! Callusses are not that hard after shower ! :-/
Next time, shower before lunch as usual and then play the guitar ! ;-)


----------



## bw66

mawmow said:


> ...
> Next time, shower before lunch as usual and then play the guitar ! ;-)


I've learned to practice before washing the dishes.


----------



## High/Deaf

bw66 said:


> I've learned to practice before washing the dishes.


LOL

I've learned to do just about anything before washing the dishes. It's a form of diversion, I expect. 

Better ad a pic .....


----------



## mawmow

Today, another silly idea : I played Taylor 322 and Martin OOO-18 (2014) alternatively.
Both are fourteen fretter, similar bodies (Taylor is 1/4" deeper), 0,012" gauge strings but :

Taylor is Mahogany/Blackwood with ernie ball Al/Br strings
Martin is Spruce/Mahogany with Martin MSP4100 strings
They sound quite alike, Taylor a little "darker" than the Martin which appeared louder to me.
In case of fire, I would save the Martin, sorry Taylor ! Sniff !


----------



## mawmow

My nylon La Patrie Concert looked at me for a second while I came 
in the music room and boom, it was it, I walked by, put my hand behind
her neck and she kindly sat on my thigh : We had a nice moment toghether !


----------



## mawmow

Today : Seagull Performer... I was trying to master the haunting bass line of Davey Graham's version of Anji when "someone" knocked at my door asking me if I could play some other piece ! :-/


----------



## mawmow

Played some light jazzy tunes on Martin OOO-18


----------



## Budda

00LX1


----------



## gretsch4me

Got this lil' ol' Martin a few days ago and having a real tough time putting it down. What an exceptionally sweet sounding guitar!!























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

HD35 Custom Shop. The12th Fret ordered 2 or 3 of these for their 35th anniversary. This one had sat in their basement untouched for a few years before I bought it. Has a 1&3/4 nut, sitka top with adirondak bracing, EIR B&S, open back tuners and the smaller pyramid bridge. It sounds different and brighter than any HD35 that I've ever played. My HD28V has a lot more bass than this 35. The 35 plays really nice but I still haven't found a perfect set of strings for it whereas all my other guitars I've got them dialed in. Too bad they stopped production on the HD28V because that is one awesome sounding guitar.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV


----------



## gretsch4me

Playing the '83 D-28. It is currently strung with medium EB Aluminum Bronze tuned to Eb. I didn't think they'd matter as far as tone goes, but they really do. There's days when nothing else I have sounds better. Today is one of those days. With this set-up I a/b'd it against my friends '68 D-28 (set-up the same) expecting to hear a significant difference between BRW and EIR. I can honestly say I did not...actually they were very, very close in our very unscientific test. Mine had the better looking back anyway. So, this is my keeper. 
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

This 2008 House has become my regular instructional guitar after I sold another one last year. Because of that it will get played at least and almost any day that I teach. 14 fret cutaway, nice tight waste so it sits low on the lap, very snug bass, not boomy or tubby, and smooth upper register. Funny how the minor dings and scratches don't show up in the photos.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 328069
> View attachment 328070
> 
> This 2008 House has become my regular instructional guitar after I sold another one last year. Because of that it will get played at least and almost any day that I teach. 14 fret cutaway, nice tight waste so it sits low on the lap, very snug bass, not boomy or tubby, and smooth upper register. Funny how the minor dings and scratches don't show up in the photos.


I am trying to sort out what this inlay is all about and am having no luck.


----------



## Mooh

@greco PM'd you


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce sounded great with capo II/III.


----------



## JamesW1988

LanceT said:


> My weird but quite wonderful Vantage VA22C-B circa 1983 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198073


I have the same guitar!


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue...

P.S. I never upload photos of my beloved guitars because I find nothing special about their "standard" look ;-)


----------



## StratCat

A little home grown Canadiana on a beautiful evening.


----------



## mawmow

Good ole Ramirez R4 (spanish nylon)


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Mooh

Yesterday I re-installed the Fishman Rare Earth pickup in the Weisenborn copy so there was some time spent playing it. I had removed it to accommodate the installation of a Bridge Doctor style brace for the bridge that was listing forward badly.


----------



## mawmow

Hot Rod tricone...

Hey @Wardo : What did the guy on the left play ? 


Wardo said:


> View attachment 328939


----------



## Wardo

mawmow said:


> Hot Rod tricone...
> 
> Hey @Wardo : What did the guy on the left play ?


That’s me .. lol


----------



## mawmow

Larrivée OM-09


----------



## mawmow

LaPatrie Concert


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> LaPatrie Concert


Good idea. Maybe I'll do the same today.


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80


----------



## mawmow

Larrivée L-03koa : Was not even aware how I missed her ! :-/


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Larrivée L-03koa : Was not even aware how I missed her ! :-/


Koa never disappoints me. Many years ago there was an all koa Taylor at Elderly Music that stopped the shop every time it was played. When I realized no one was making a sound while I played it made me very self conscious. The floor staff said it happened every time. A few days later I called the shop to buy it and it had already sold. I'm not generally a huge fan of Taylors but as God is my witness that thing opened the gates of heaven.


----------



## nbs2005

Playing my A&L Ami and my S&P Woodland Pro. I sometimes think it would nice to own a more upper end acoustic guitar. But even when I compare tone directly to more expensive guitars, the Godin family pair I have really hold their own.


----------



## nbs2005

Wardo said:


> HD35 Custom Shop. The12th Fret ordered 2 or 3 of these for their 35th anniversary. This one had sat in their basement untouched for a few years before I bought it. Has a 1&3/4 nut, sitka top with adirondak bracing, EIR B&S, open back tuners and the smaller pyramid bridge. It sounds different and brighter than any HD35 that I've ever played. My HD28V has a lot more bass than this 35. The 35 plays really nice but I still haven't found a perfect set of strings for it whereas all my other guitars I've got them dialed in. Too bad they stopped production on the HD28V because that is one awesome sounding guitar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 327902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 327903


Killer set list @Wardo ! I just did Dublin Blues for a weekly FB watch party.


----------



## Wardo

nbs2005 said:


> I just did Dublin Blues for a weekly FB watch party.


Great Song !

_"And I have been too proud
To come in out of the rain" _


----------



## nbs2005

Wardo said:


> Great Song !
> 
> _"And I have been too proud
> To come in out of the rain" _


Yeah, that's a great line. Guy was such a great songwriter. And that beautiful voice. I love Steve Earle but his tribute album to Guy didn't work for me. Those songs need that big voice. IIRC Walter, you can probably pull that off nicely


----------



## Mooh

(Picture posed of Beneteau acoustic earlier this summer.)

I wasn't entirely sure what to expect at my first paying gig in so many months so I took almost the most versatile acoustic I own. Almost because a cutaway might make it more versatile. Anyway, my fiddle/guitar duo had a short church gig to do. They aren't allowing singing yet so we played the prelude, postlude, and some incidental music, all of our choosing and all more or less celtic. I used the Fishman pickup into an Ibanez Troubadour amp only for a wee bit of ambient presence to balance with the violin.


----------



## mawmow

As work is seriously in progress toward moving next Spring, I read and read my herd list to try to decide which horses will move and which I would have to let go this early Fall or early next Spring.
So, I played alternatively my Larrivées L-03koa and OM-09: The Koa sounds quite thin compared to the OM-09 that delivers too much overtones.
The L-03 koa is equipped with LRBaggs combo while the OM-09 has no electronics.
Two hours later, I could not decide... I will compare them to Taylor 412 ce !


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert for a short while today as I had another plan in mind :
The wife opened the door to the idea I could keep all my guitars... 
if I could just store them upright (in cases) along the wall. So, in order to 
protect the wall, I looked up on eBay for models of guitar storage racks
and found a simple wooden one I could easily build... as long as eight feet ! 
Here is a nice project for the Winter season (prepare the pieces and paint them).


----------



## mawmow

I had the idea to compare two orchestra type guitars, namely Larrivée OM-09 and Martin OOO-18 (2014). Both were built in USA quite recently, but they should sound quite a bit different as the OM-09 is Sitka/Rosewood, has around an inch longer scale and the body is some 1/4" bigger in all dimensions than the Spruce/Mahogany Martin. The Larrivée is clearly a bit heavier. Neither wore new strings : The Martin has recommended (now discontinued !) MSP 4100 while the Larrivée has John Pearse strings. Neither has electronics.
I delightfully played alternatively a bunch of different fingerstyle pieces on each of these beauties for nearly two hours ! The Martin may project a bit less as the Larrivée's body appears to vibrate more on my belly, but the Martin offers a bit more on the playability side as it has a shorter scale and the action appears a hair lower at first fret. Bottom line : I cannot decide which one I prefer, and which one I would eventually let go !


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert...

By the way, I did alternatively play Larrivée L-03 koa and Taylor 412ce : Gee ! Both are great ! The Taylor has a cutaway with poor original ES while the bigger Larrivée has LR Baggs piezzo and iBeam but no cutaway. Could not decide which I would let go.

But as I wrote the other day, the wife made her mind about living me alone with my Winter hobby the way I want ! 
So, guitar storage rack project quite planned with sketches : Probably a solid base some eight feet large with upright back part easy to disassemble if one has to move the beast.
P.S. I did not like the double stack strorage racks I saw as they do not actually protect the wall from shock with lower stack guitars moves and they have to be built stronger (so probably heavier) than a large single stack one.


----------



## mawmow

Add on :
Made another trial with Larrivées, Taylor 412ce and finally Seagull Performer.
The Larrivée OM-09 is clearly bassier than the Taylor, while the Taylor sounds clearer than the Larrivée L-03 koa. Then compared the Taylor with the Seagull : The Seagull sounds good but a little boxy compared to Taylor.
I definitely own guitars that delivers different sounds and cannot decide which I could let go!


----------



## gretsch4me

Started the day playing Cowgirl in the Sand and other Neil Young stuff with the D-18, then switched to the '89 D-35 for some general noodling. I love both, but man oh man the D-35 still is my fave...by far.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Restrung 3 steel strings so far this morning and can't decide which one to play.


----------



## bw66

Mooh said:


> Restrung 3 steel strings so far this morning and can't decide which one to play.


I wish I had your problems! :-D


----------



## Mooh

bw66 said:


> I wish I had your problems! :-D


Yeah, I know it's obscene. 
Later today I have to decide whether to take the Lear or the Challenger jet for the ski weekend.


----------



## mawmow

I played Gibson l-1 1928 Blues Tribute (2016) in the afternoon and well, decided I would compare with Seagull Performer CW Burnt Umber QIT I described as a bit "boxy".
Well, the L-1 is smaller with shorter scale and twelve fretter, thinner, lightly built and much lighter than the fourteen fretter Seagull.
The L-1 is very responsive and sounds good while the Seagull sounds almost as good with a bit more effort due to its longer scale.
Bottom line ? I still love both of them ? Yeah ! ;-)


----------



## Mooh

@mawmow I can't keep up. How many acoustics do you have?


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## bw66

Wardo said:


> View attachment 330471


The bank card completes the look!


----------



## Mooh

Just like last Sunday, my fiddle/guitar duo had a short church service to play. Just prelude, some incidental music, and postlude. Instead of the trusty Beneteau I took this sweet little House spruce and padauk slothead. It's not got the acoustic kick in the balls I'm used to in such circumstances but it's as smooth as silk and amplifies well with the K&K.


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> @mawmow I can't keep up. How many acoustics do you have?


Well, let's make some maths :
I guess I had twenty, sold three and bought another one... ;-)
The herd completely fills a large (two sliding doors) closet ! :-/

Today : "Only" the Taylor 322 (Mahogany/Blackwood).


----------



## mawmow

"Hot Rod" tricone.
It is a shame they are not available anymore. :-(


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 and Taylor 322 :
I compared sounds in open position vs capo second fret... 
Quite interesting : it seemed to me a capo second fret makes a piece sounds happier.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer... capo second fret... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 open position and capo second fret : I love these sounds at second fret !


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute
Still experimenting open position vs capo second fret


----------



## Mooh

1996 Beneteau 12 string, rosewood/spruce/ebony/Schallers. Tuned this down to open G first thing this morning with the intent to use it with my fiddle/guitar duo on some celtic tunes. The fiddle carries the melody and I accompany with chords, little bass lines, and some modest embellishments. I know the tunes well as I've usually used a standard tuned 6 string for them but sometimes I need a change.


----------



## mawmow

Re-read some tunes I did not play for a while... on La Patrie Concert. 
@Mooh : a twelve strings for fingerstyle... maybe... ;-)


----------



## Alsomooh

mawmow said:


> Re-read some tunes I did not play for a while... on La Patrie Concert.
> @Mooh : a twelve strings for fingerstyle... maybe... ;-)


Leo Kottke.


----------



## mawmow

Today, Gibson L-00TV reconnecting with some tune I had not played for years now.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue, babling on some new pieces to work on...


----------



## Mooh

Played a little mandolin and tenor banjo while recording this morning, plus a little piano. That's the extent of my acoustic playing today.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18
As golf season will end this Sunday for me,
I will have many guitars on the bench 
for new strings and minor adjustments.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well last night was the Taylor and I tried a different type is strings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bw66

I actually played all three of my steel strings yesterday. Takamine F-350MS to teach, S&P Showcase in DADGAD, and Tanglewood TW173. Not very often that I play all three in a day. (I also played bass at our band rehearsal last night.)


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m trying out this old classical guitar I was given . It’s a pain to tune it because it needs to be oiled and my hands are cramped just for trying to get it to close to the right tuning . When I sat it down it just started to resonate like crazy. I think there might be some hope for the 59 year old acoustic . I’m surprised on how low the action is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 and Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute.

My golf season will end this weekend and 
I am looking at new runes to learn
as well as new tabs to draw during cold season.

P.S. Big Winter to come as "we" decided 
we would move next Spring...


----------



## silvertonebetty

The old classical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Fresh strings on the Seagull Maritime SWS Mahogany HG (oh, how I ache for a return to short guitar model names), and yeah I might even try to scratch out a tune on my grandfather's fiddle.


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80 nylon
This week, I am looking for the most comfortable guitar I have
to ease the third to seventh fret stretch as in 3xxxx7 or 3xx7xx ! :-/
The Aria and other nylons quite do it


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert nylon...

Add on : restrung Martin OOO-18 and Seagull Performer.

P.S. Geee ! When you happen to think strings may have to be
changed, well, you get absolutely sure they are actually worn 
out when you get brand new strings out of a package !!! :-/


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce...


----------



## gretsch4me

Started off with the SP000-16R and now it's D-18 time. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Larrivées L-03koa and OM-09 got new strings today...

Tomorrow ! The Gibsons L-OO TV and L-1 1928.

Yeah ! I am preparing for the cold season as Golf season ended !


----------



## mawmow

Strange thing : None of the Gibsons needed new strings... 
I apparently changed these last month and forgot to keep track.
Anyway had nearly two hours of pure pleasure playing a buch of pieces...
The shorter 12-fretter L-1 plays like butter but unfortunately has 1,725" nut width :-/
By the way, I am getting better at 4xxx1x and 3xxxx7
(I cannot rearrage in drop D because I would meet 2xxxx7 !)


----------



## mawmow

Today, cutaways : Seagull Performer and Eastman AC122ce.
Eastman plays like butter and sounds more resonnant than the smaller Seagull.


----------



## BMW-KTM

I'm in a camp job for the next few weeks so I only have one guitar with me.
The 214 is my campfire / job-site guitar.
Yah, it's got a little more rash on it than than I would normally like but that's why I bought it.
It's been passed around some.
Alcohol has sometimes been a factor.
I work long hours so 30 to 45 minutes is about as much play time as I get in an evening these days.
No passing it around either these days, what with social distancing.
Been playing mostly electric for the past few months so I'm kind of laughing at myself tonight because my fingertips are sore, even after only a half hour.
I've gotten soft.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue for a short moment...
before spending part of the day 
getting the car ready for the cold season !


----------



## brucew

Couple days ago had the pleasure of visiting Sawchyn guitars in Regina. Really stopped to check out the Guild with 1 3/4" nut.
Ended up playing two guilds,
2 recording king's,
a 1964 harmony,
a halcyon D,
and 3 martins(00015m, 0017s and a gpc 13e)
They were All really nice guitars.
Went back and forth between them(playing the same john hurt songs, narrowed it down to 2 martins and the guild 140. Harmony would have been in the mix but found the neck a little big for me.
Finally came down to two martins. Switched to playing some billie holiday and georgia to hear some chords. Didn't plan on buying a guitar but with wife's prompting the GPC-13E came home with us. The other martin was a little brighter to my country blues favoring ear. 
Pretty much haven't put it down since.


----------



## mawmow

Ah ! Which one would I play today ?
While I aimed at the closet with the tricone in mind,
my eyes saw the Taylor 322 and that way went my hand !

Now, my GAS has been fueled yesterday while a nice guy
showed (on AGF) his NGD Eastman E40OO comparing to
his beloved Collings and Martin OO28 : Oh my g... !!!
Fortunately slept way better than usual and without
any nightmare nor dream guitar store visiting !
But went back through old expensive fancies this morning,
as Collings OOO/OO as well as Santa Cruz H13 and
Eastman E20OO or E20OOP... or Taylor 814ce ??
But, I do not have seven grans, not even five to add in my
guitar room... :-/ Maybe two, though


----------



## mawmow

My entry level Eastman AC122ce sounds great...
Worth well under one gran...
Do I NEED an E20...
Or a high end one with a quality reknowned name ???
Meanwhile, I get more fluent with that 3xxxx7 fingering ! 

Add on : Reconnected with Country Blues...


----------



## gretsch4me

I started off with my '89 D-35 and switched later on to the D-18. Love'em both. But, you know how you always ask yourself which one sounds better? Well, between these two its always a tough choice as they both keep ringing for a loooooong, loooooong time. Both winners. Both immensely enjoyable and playable. The nod goes to the D-18 for Cowgirls in the Sand though. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

gretsch4me said:


> I started off with my '89 D-35 and switched later on to the D-18. Love'em both. But, you know how you always ask yourself which one sounds better? Well, between these two its always a tough choice as they both keep ringing for a loooooong, loooooong time. Both winners. Both immensely enjoyable and playable. The nod goes to the D-18 for Cowgirls in the Sand though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Well, Rosewood vs Mahogany back and sides, isn't it ? 

Today, the Gibsons L-1 1928 BT and L-OO TV playing country blues.
Some days I prefer the L-1, other days the L-OO !
I don't know why since I do not know mood swings... ;-)


----------



## gretsch4me

mawmow said:


> Well, Rosewood vs Mahogany back and sides, isn't it ?


Indeed. It really is a no win debate, I think. Mood of the moment seems to determine which one sounds "better" at any point in time. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Today, Taylor 510 I got brand new fourteen years ago.
Well, it appears to me more and more over recent months that this 0,013" string gauge beast definitely does not suit my fingestyle anymore... :-(
It was my 50th birthday foolish idea (according to the wife), maybe I am done with it or due for another idea, a smarter one, next year, for my sixty-fifth birthday when I will be installed in my new place... 
and music room... ;-)


----------



## Alsomooh

Haven’t had this out in ages. Epiphone Masterbilt Zenith.


----------



## mawmow

Today, La Patrie Concert re-opening a songbook of tabs "The Beatles for classical guitar".
Took almost an hour to get through three pieces as I face new three to four strings fretting patterns as well as playing unusual fingerpicking patterns too.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-1 still working on these Beatles for Classical guitar pieces...
By the way one of the pieces actually wears a wrong title... strange !
Something like 4x3x11 appears quite awkward, ain't it ?!
As something like 3xx56x...
My index finger got much more flexibility and now allows that 3xx007 posture I needed
as well as those new fingerings I could not perform two or three years ago !


----------



## Everton FC

I played my '92 Fender San Marino - big dread, great sound. Anyone out there have an early 90's MIK Fender acoustic from the "California Series"? These seem to be good guitars - I've fixed this one up last month. 

Also played my '76 MIJ El Degas. In fact, it may be a '71 - no way to tell. A Gibson J35 copy, all lamp source top, maple back-and-sides. I plan on replacing the adjustable plastic saddle w/Tusq, removing all that metal hardware. The El Degas also sounds nice - another I got for "tuppence", cleaned and fixed up a bit (it was filthy when I got it - filthiest guitar I've ever purchased, used). Anyone got an El Degas MIJ acoustic?


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 still working on these Beatles pieces...
and continued on their neighbors Irish trads


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV !
Aaawwwww It plays like butter !


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...


----------



## gretsch4me

New strings for the '98 SP000-16R. Using Ernie Ball Aluminum Bronze 13's for the first time on this one. Sounds?? Beautiful.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Got Xmas songbooks off the shelf and played for an hour or so on La Patrie Concert.
I had personal arrangements in mind that went on the "to do" list last January...
So I will have a full month to work on that "new" stuff.


----------



## Alsomooh

Don’t say Christmas. I can wait, or skip it altogether.


----------



## Alsomooh

So it was mostly the House 13 fret, and the Gold Tone resonator bass today. Had to record a short tune for a project, two instruments, two tracks each, rough mix. Wham, bam, it’s done. Guerrilla recording.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Today I had Taylor out of her case. That 810 is a beautiful guitar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bw66

Alsomooh said:


> ... and the Gold Tone resonator bass...


Gotta get me one of those! 

Yesterday was another acoustic trifecta - I played all three of my steel strings. As a bonus, I also spent a bit of time on my 5th Ave KII unplugged.


----------



## Mooh

bw66 said:


> Gotta get me one of those!
> 
> Yesterday was another acoustic trifecta - I played all three of my steel strings. As a bonus, I also spent a bit of time on my 5th Ave KII unplugged.


Yeah, it's awesome. Came with a fitted hardshell case and an endblock screw in adjustable foot (like a bass fiddle). No issues except the neck mounting bolts loosened up over the first couple of years but have stayed tight since. I was using D'Addario Chromes on it but switched to their nylon tape wound...not quite as loud but very comfortable.


----------



## mawmow

Alsomooh said:


> Don’t say Christmas. I can wait, or skip it altogether.


Why not ?
My wife and I had a few Christmas alone while we were away...

Today, woke up on a white day ! Yep two new inches of fresh snow !

I do not know why, I took the La Patrie Collection 
(Because it stays at hand hung in the alligtor's jaws, buddy !)
and took a songbook where, do not either ask me why,
I turned out to play only love ballads I usually do not play ! :-/

I was amazed I wished to play "My Heart Will go on" as I rarely play any Celine's song ! :-/
Maybe because Uncle Don's crowd played it and I anticipate the irony of the sinking ship ! ;-)


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Collection playing quite sad ballads 
while Uncle's Don maybe doing some ugly tricks....


----------



## StratCat

“Hopelessly passing your time in the grassland away......”.
Playing a little Floyd on the farm.


----------



## GameOver

Well I am in the market to buy an acoustic so I have been trying quite a few lately. I was able to test the Gibson J-45 Standard '18 vintage burst that sounded amazing! I also tried the Taylor AD27 which really sounded warm and enjoyable to play. Not sure how many times I need to go back.....felt like I have been trying them all, lol. I am enjoying the process though but may plan to hold off 'til Black Friday. Brings me to the question if BF sales are worth waiting for now a days, thanks,


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC-122ce


----------



## Alsomooh

Kind of switching it up this week, grabbing a different guitar for almost every lesson. Life is a smorgasbord.


----------



## bw66

GameOver said:


> ...
> Brings me to the question if BF sales are worth waiting for now a days, thanks,


Probably not. 

Especially if you are looking at Taylors and Gibsons. You might be able to get a deal on a Beaver Creek or Denver, though some might argue that there is no such thing as a "deal" on those guitars - unless they paid you to take them.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 (2014)


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer CW QIT


----------



## gretsch4me

'83 D-28. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda

Martin 00LX1. Glad to see it hasn't shifted at all with the weather changes lately (and the furnace coming on). Can't say the same for all my electrics, however.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce...


----------



## silvertonebetty

mawmow said:


> Seagull Performer CW QIT


I had one . It left when I got my Taylor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alsomooh

Had the church gig again this morning with the Beneteau 6 string and my violin/guitar duo. Nice to have a paying gig in The Age Of Covid. A mix of fingerstyle and flatpicking/strumming, light amplification with the little Ibanez Troubadour and a Fish,an Rare Earth soundhole pickup.


----------



## brucew

Back from a week long necessary ordeal, er, roadtrip. Took my lam mahog tanglewood, nice and quiet for in motel rooms. Tomorrow it's all about the recent purchase martin. 

Now that it's winter have a list of songs an arm long I want to learn.


----------



## mawmow

silvertonebetty said:


> I had one . It left when I got my Taylor


Well, already had some Taylors (510 and GS-5) when I got the Seagull Performer CW QIT...
Sold the GS-5 but got a 322 and the 412ce I played again today. ;-)


----------



## mawmow

brucew said:


> Back from a week long necessary ordeal, er, roadtrip. Took my lam mahog tanglewood, nice and quiet for in motel rooms. Tomorrow it's all about the recent purchase martin.
> 
> Now that it's winter have a list of songs an arm long I want to learn.


Ain't good to be back home !


----------



## brucew

mawmow said:


> Ain't good to be back home !


And how! Slept almost 12 hrs last night.


----------



## Mooh

23C on November 9th. If I don't play outside today there might not be another chance until spring. (Beneteau long scale tuned DGCFAD).

Edit: Yeah, the bike is a Schwinn Cadence, what better name for a musician's bicycle.)


----------



## mawmow

Well, as my beauty never go out...
La Patrie Concert :
The more I play it,
the more I love this great guitar !


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV for some bluezy and jazzy pieces as well as Beatles songs arrangements for classical guitar : Geeee ! What extra fingers work are these new pieces needing !


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...


----------



## Mooh

The Gold Tone Banjitar (guitjo) came to hand first thing this morning so it's likely to see some lesson and recording use today. It seems to sound a little smoother and balanced without the back attached, and there's usually a piece of foam between the tensioning rods and the head under (and ever so slightly behind) the bridge. It suffers from a lack of bass so these simple alterations help with the relative balance across its register. Remo Fiberskyn head, otherwise stock.


----------



## geetaruke

Taylor 210 from 2006 when the the 200 series was all solid and built in California, not Mexico


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert

I was reviewing a list (a too long one !) of pieces I want to write my own arrangements of...
Gee ! I do have a Roy Orbison's songbook lost on the shelves... as well as a John Denver's one... and some others ! :-/


----------



## Wardo

2012 D18


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute
Some light rock and country ballads...


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 and Taylor 322... playing some country melodies while unable to get out of my mind the Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy on sale at the local dealer... :-/


----------



## mawmow

Took the Guilf F-30 out, ajusted the CGDGAD tuning and played some tunes form one of my Stefan Grossman's songbook, then changed to DADGAD and played some others...
Ti-de-li-dan...


----------



## brucew

Martin in std, mahog tanglewood in open g, yamaha in double drop d, ovation in, "Bruce Cockburn" C and gretsch dobro in D.
I like winter!


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue...


----------



## brucew

Dang, mawmow, I'd love to spend an hour in your guitar room, perhaps 4. 

Today had to go outside (it was cold). Dusted off my 12 string, was neglected last winter, plan to rectify that this. Mostly Scott H Biram on the menu today. (and an hr or two on the martin, just can't not play that guitar)


----------



## mawmow

Today, alternating Taylor 322 (Mahogany/Blackwood) and Martin OOO-18 (Spruce/Mahogany) to have both of these in my ears...


----------



## gretsch4me

Playing Jesus Just Left Chicago on the SP000-16R...this thing was meant to play the blues!!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Well, the Taylor 322 and Martin OOO-18 (2014) again... with the brand new Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy ! Yeah ! Went to try it yesterday and felt like I "pulled the trigger" when I handed out my credit card (never shot with any gun since early teenage) to bring it home !!!

Three quite look alike shapes at first sight but so different beasts ! While the OOO-18 and the Taylor are quite similar in dimensions and scale, the OODB has less large but deeper body and a cm longer scale. The OOO-18 is Spruce/Mahogany, the Taylor Mahogany/Blackwood and the OODB all Mahogany. Strung with different strings : D'Addario on the Taylor, MSP 4100 on the OOO-18 and Martin Retro on the OODB.

Geeee !!! Had an orgasmic hour on cloud nine alternatively playing these jewels !!! As expected, the OOO-18 sounds a little "thinner" though stellar, the Taylor a little darker, while the OODB vibrated more with absolutely fantastic sounds !

Note : The Martin Retro strings puzzled me ! I had tried the Retro Monel on the The Loar LH-700VS archtop and they sounded very jazzy compared to d'Addario EJ-17 : no such death feeling on the OODB. Don't know how D'Addario would sound : I fear the guitar would sound too cristal clear to my taste...


----------



## Mooh




----------



## mawmow

Do I really have to say it was Martin OODB again ?


----------



## brucew

Kinda weird day for me. I've always needed a challenge, I love guitar not only for the sheer enjoyment of making occasionally magical sounds but the constant challenge to improve(Believe me, I NEED that challenge). 

Today I bounced back and forth, between searched youtube for obscure early country blues type recording artists I've never heard before(found a few showing promise). Definitely want to refine my neglected 12 string and will learn some new slide songs. I find Bruce Cockburn especially challenging so have chosen a couple new songs(old songs of his I never thought I'd be able to play) of his to sort(I play mostly by ear, but don't get me wrong, if I can find a vid of the orig artist playing it, I'm not adverse to saving a week of sussing out notes/chords/picking patterns).

Don't really know how to describe it, basically I've pretty much run out of John Hurt/Furry Lewis type songs to learn and believe me, not saying I'm an, "expert", I'm most certainly not.
Haven't played harmonica for a couple years, thinking maybe with the slide go in more of a Johnny Shines direction for a couple weeks on the resonator's, work on a couple new to me Bruce Cockburn songs, keep relearning the 12 string with my slightly bendy harp playing on some Scott H Biram songs and for a change up while practicing some open g strummy 70's songs.

Perhaps I'm just getting winter house bound.


----------



## Wardo

Some POS classical guitar out here on Copperhead Road.. lol


----------



## mawmow

Well, challenging the Martin OODB (all Mahogany; Martin retro strings) against Larrivee L-03koa (back and sides; basic Martin M140 strings): muddy vs clearer.
I know : Completely silly !!! Awaiting incoming first snow fall, you know...
Just realized L bodies nearby Taylor's Grand Auditorium (xx4) and Martin's GPC.
Now, grocery, then the OODB and Larrivée OM-09...
Then, maybe a straight jacket ? LOL !!!


----------



## mawmow

Today, "only" Taylor 412ce... so far... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce in the evening...


----------



## Mooh

Took this out again for the last of the booked church gigs with my fiddle/guitar duo. Beneteau into a small Ibanez Troubadour amp with a volume pedal. There was a formal request for jazzy stuff due to some occasion or another so we got out a lot of swing stuff, Limehouse Blues, Sweet Georgia Brown, Georgia, Paper Moon, Tico Tico, etc. Still just doing instrumental music due to COVID restrictions. On other Sundays we’ve done mostly celtic-esque tunes.


----------



## Mattimus

Hello! Today I played this Wenge OM... still have to finish the French polish on the back...


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322...


----------



## gretsch4me

D-18

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert (nylon) : 
Working the tempo of Dust in the Wind and the break of You've Got a Friend.


----------



## Dorian2

mawmow said:


> La Patrie Concert (nylon) :
> Working the tempo of Dust in the Wind and the break of You've Got a Friend.


Where are you at with the tempo? Took me a bit to get to the 96 or 98 bpm personally.


----------



## mawmow

Dorian2 said:


> Where are you at with the tempo? Took me a bit to get to the 96 or 98 bpm personally.


Oh my ! Just placing notes correctly since I used to play the tab by ear and is it the arrangement, was it my ear, reading times correctly made me see my mistakes...

Today, Seagull Performer CW QIT... I think it might leave next Spring...


----------



## brucew

Mostly the solid honduran mahog/spruce tanglewood 12 string today. As rudimentary as my harmonica playing, "was", it's much moreso after an absence.  It'll come, just takes time.


----------



## Mooh

The strings on my chief instructional guitar, a House cutaway, are starting to age, so I switched to the House slothead part way through the day. Besides that, I had the Kala tenor guitar in my hands for a while prepping for my lone tenor student. She didn’t show up so I played it until I gave up waiting.


----------



## mawmow

Played the Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute yesterday evening : I love it because of its sound, its small body and twelve fretter neck as well as its shape reminiscent of late Blues Master Robert Johson, according to the famous picture, but its 1,725" nut width is really my lower limit and as I was playing its sister L-OO TV this day, I guess I will let de L-1 go someday.

I was practicing the timeless James Taylor's hit "You've got a Friend"...


----------



## gretsch4me

Dug out my old '71 Epi FT-145. When the famous phrase "What a piece of shit!" was first spoken, it must have been uttered immediately upon playing this FT-145....it was gifted by a friend long ago and don't have the heart to dispose of it. Thank God for my Martins. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue (Cognac Burst).


----------



## Ronico

Tanglewood TW4E Koa. Latest acquisition about a month ago. Was looking for a nice Taylor mini koa but available samples didn't appeal to me for one reason or another. Spotted it on sale on my way to the door. All solid Koa at a super price and unreal build quality and QC. 1st experience with Tanglewood and I'm very impressed, Which is an unusual "11" from me. Just luvin' this baby. Sneaking suspicion GC is not going to be kind to my financial health! I smell enablers all over the place!!!! Ah feels like home


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute
Love it but struggle with this twelve-fretter short scale and 1,725" nut width...
Could leave my house next Spring... :-/


----------



## mawmow

Had a wonderful hour playing 
-Taylor 510 (dreadnough Englemann/Mahogany, ernie ball Al/Br 0,013" strings) 
-Martin OODB (all Mahogany, Martin Retro 0,012" strings).

Roughly same scale, Martin has a smaller body but as deep as the Taylor dread.

I clearly feel more comfortable with the Martin even though it has a moodified V neck. In addition, the light strings are easier on my nails !

The Taylor offers a quite clearer tone but basses appear to me as resonnant out of the Martin.

I finally took out the Martin OOO-18 (Spruce/ Mahogany, Martin MSP 4100 light strings)...

Well, the heart appeal of my fiftieth birthday, Taylor 510, my first solid wood, could peacefully leave my home next Spring (I do not want guitars to travel during the cold season).


----------



## mturk

I picked up the guitar on the left this past September and I love it! It’s a Collings OM2H. I find that I’ve been playing acoustic guitar a lot more since the pandemic came into our lives. I also started to listening to acoustic guitar music on Spotify just to relax, which in turn inspired me to start recording my own stuff! Here’s a link to one that was done with the Collings (if you have a Spotify account).


----------



## Mooh

mturk said:


> View attachment 338641
> 
> I picked up the guitar on the left this past September and I love it! It’s a Collings OM2H. I find that I’ve been playing acoustic guitar a lot more since the pandemic came into our lives. I also started to listening to acoustic guitar music on Spotify just to relax, which in turn inspired me to start recording my own stuff! Here’s a link to one that was done with the Collings (if you have a Spotify account).


Nice pair.


----------



## mturk

Mooh said:


> Nice pair.


Thanks! The other one is a ‘48 J45.


----------



## mawmow

Between doing little this and that in the house, grabbed the Godin 5th Avenue to practice scales paying attention to fluidity and fretting pressure.


----------



## mawmow

I had been a bit lazy and tolerated too long a little too high action at first fret on the Seagull Performer since I had installed a home made bone nut : So, as I was placing my notes on Clapton's "Nobody Knows You When..." I got upset, kicked my a... and went downstair to fix it. DONE ! Haaaaaa.... How sweet it plays now with barred chords.

This bluezy Clapton's song is quite demanding as you have to play some triplets on a shuffle rythm with barred chord in fifth position and also needs C7 chord pattern at third fret.
Yep ! Playing this piece correctly is quite a challenge !


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy : Really, really love this beast !!!


----------



## High/Deaf

mawmow said:


> I had been a bit lazy and tolerated too long a little too high action at first fret on the Seagull Performer since I had installed a home made bone nut : So, as I was placing my notes on Clapton's "Nobody Knows You When..." I got upset, kicked my a... and went downstair to fix it. DONE ! Haaaaaa.... How sweet it plays now with barred chords.
> 
> This bluezy Clapton's song is quite demanding as you have to play some triplets on a shuffle rythm with barred chord in fifth position and also needs C7 chord pattern at third fret.
> Yep ! Playing this piece correctly is quite a challenge !


First song I learned to sing lead on - after I learned to play it first, of course. Still a fun song to play.


Oh yea, guitar? This, just about always this. My Lowden F35 in adi over ACM. Sublime.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce


----------



## mawmow

Only got some time to bable a bit on the always standing La Patrie Concert... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB...
I think factory installed Martin Retro strings are worn out...
Hummm... Should try D'Addarios EXP... before buying new Martin Retro...


----------



## mawmow

Godin's nylon La Patrie Concert and archtop 5th Avenue as well as Eastman AC122ce :
Yeah ! Still working the timely Clapton's "Nobody Knows You..." song !


----------



## mawmow

Got out the good ole Aria AC-80...
Ended with the La Patrie Concert I do love !


----------



## mawmow

Made the bells of seasonal melodies ring on my tricone Hot Rod !


----------



## brucew

12 sting and gretsch wood resonator. Also harmonica, found a good vid on youtube, gained more in 20 minutes than I have putzing around for months.


----------



## gretsch4me

Woooooopsie! It's been over a year since I put new strings on the D-35. So 13 months is the life I got out of EB Aluminum Bronze fwiw. After a few stiff coffees tomorrow morning, I know what I'll be doing...

I gotta say, the D-35 still sounds beautiful with somewhat deet strings. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Fingerpicked some ballads on the Taylor 510 : Gee ! It sounds so good.
Not sure I would actually allow her to leave...


----------



## Guncho

The one hanging on my wall.

Yamaha FG441S.


----------



## mawmow

brucew said:


> Also harmonica, found a good vid on youtube, gained more in 20 minutes than I have putzing around for months.


Have seen a guy playing his harmo vertically : I guess it is his way to avoid a part of the tongue block technique...


----------



## mawmow

gretsch4me said:


> Woooooopsie! It's been over a year since I put new strings on the D-35. So 13 months is the life I got out of EB Aluminum Bronze fwiw. After a few stiff coffees tomorrow morning, I know what I'll be doing...
> 
> I gotta say, the D-35 still sounds beautiful with somewhat deet strings.


I once got one : Loved the sound but the nut width was too narrow for me... Enjoy !
P.S. I also love EB Al-Br on my Taylor 510


----------



## mawmow

The Seagull Performer...
Really love this little guitar !


----------



## mawmow

Well, as I had decided to play guitars I kind of forgotten in the large closet, I played Ramirez R-4 yesterday evening, and got out the nice Alvarez AP66 ESB all Mahogany parlor today. I had bought it to learn slide as it is very short scale and action was high. So I almost always kept it tuned in Open G since I had tried to follow some Keni Lee Burgess lessons. So, I got back to the nice Spanish Fandango piece in Open G, then tried some pieces from Grosman's books. Then I got the Vestapol tune before me and so retuned in Open D. Finally got a great time with John Henry in Open D. Well, you know what ? The Alvarez will live in Open D from now on !!! Sorry, I did not have that much pleasure in Open G.


----------



## mawmow

Little Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute.
I love it... but the more I try to play it, it is not for me... :-(


----------



## Stephenlouis

A few, but I practiced on a Ryoji number 30


----------



## Mooh

Tracking mandolin for a recording today so I used this Peter Cox two point. Otherwise 
it was mostly keys.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce !


----------



## gretsch4me

The '89 D-35. I tell ya, it's really hard to put down after putting on the new strings!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

HD28V

Restrung it with 80/20s which seems to be what works best on it; the Ph/Br strings are too dark. I really like the V neck on this one; fits the hand real good.


----------



## mawmow

Once again, I played alternatively two Mahogany tops : 
Taylor 322 and Martin OODB.
I guess both need new strings ! :-/


----------



## Mooh

It was a weird day. Guitarwise it was mostly a Dobro and a Beneteau, but because of the recording project (it's my day off) mandolin, bass, and banjo figured into the mix. Kind of quasi-celtoid-esque.


----------



## mawmow

Larrivée OM-09 (U.S. made I got used)


----------



## gretsch4me

I'm having a little bit of a difficult time putting the D-35 down. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

My Simon & Patrick cedar top 12 string.

i'me finding dreadnaughts awkward again.

I put off a 12 string at one time for that reason--but got used to it.

Still it was fun.


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> My Simon & Patrick cedar top 12 string.
> 
> i'me finding dreadnaughts awkward again.
> 
> I put off a 12 string at one time for that reason--but got used to it.
> 
> Still it was fun.
> 
> View attachment 341332


I totally get it. Bigger guitars can be awkward. My only dread is a Seagull...I love the sound...but it's a beast. I have a jumbo which sounds great, but it's a monster to hold as well.


----------



## mawmow

@Mooh @zontar 
Yeah ! Imagine a guy under 5'8" with a nice belly trying to play Taylor GS-5 or Gibson J-100 : sold these !

Today : Martin OOO-18


----------



## zontar

mawmow said:


> @Mooh @zontar
> Yeah ! Imagine a guy under 5'8" with a nice belly trying to play Taylor GS-5 or Gibson J-100 : sold these !
> 
> Today : Martin OOO-18


I somewhat resemble that remark


----------



## zztomato

This 1964 Epiphone Cortez. I spent quite a bit of time repairing/improving this little gem.
Fixed a small crack, reglued a brace, removed the upper frets and corrected the fretboard to allow some fallaway over the body, removed old plastic bridge and made a new one. Still have to make a new nut as I don't like the spacing- looks like a Friday nut job.


----------



## pdaigle

Ovation 1769. I bought this in late 90's, sold it in early 2000's. Last year I tracked down the person I had sold it to and bought it back, almost 20 years later. (Sorry about the weird carpet reflection on the top...)


----------



## Mooh

zztomato said:


> This 1964 Epiphone Cortez. I spent quite a bit of time repairing/improving this little gem.
> Fixed a small crack, reglued a brace, removed the upper frets and corrected the fretboard to allow some fallaway over the body, removed old plastic bridge and made a new one. Still have to make a new nut as I don't like the spacing- looks like a Friday nut job.
> View attachment 341519
> View attachment 341520


I had a lovely used Gibson B-20, very similar to your Epiphone, with that same awful bridge. A local repair guy and myself replaced it with ebony and bone and that just brought the guitar to life. We also replaced the machine heads, nut, and frets. Should have kept it.


----------



## High/Deaf

gretsch4me said:


> Woooooopsie! It's been over a year since I put new strings on the D-35. So 13 months is the life I got out of EB Aluminum Bronze fwiw. After a few stiff coffees tomorrow morning, I know what I'll be doing...
> 
> I gotta say, the D-35 still sounds beautiful with somewhat deet strings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


When I get busy with electric stuff, I sometimes go a week, two, maybe three without touching an acoustic. I've let my Lowden go 6 mo without changing strings. But it still sounds better than a lot of guitars with brand new strings - I can just see how old they're looking. Then I put new strings on and it's like a love affair rekindled.


----------



## High/Deaf

mawmow said:


> @Mooh @zontar
> Yeah ! Imagine a guy under 5'8" with a nice belly trying to play Taylor GS-5 or Gibson J-100 : sold these !
> 
> Today : Martin OOO-18


My ex, 5'5" and around 130lbs, owns and plays a Taylor 800 series jumbo (out of production since 2013). I think she prefers standing over sitting with that guitar, it's quite a reach for her. She's nicknamed it Flo, because of the cutaway. Lovely guitar.


----------



## zztomato

Mooh said:


> I had a lovely used Gibson B-20, very similar to your Epiphone, with that same awful bridge. A local repair guy and myself replaced it with ebony and bone and that just brought the guitar to life. We also replaced the machine heads, nut, and frets. Should have kept it.


Apparently the Cortez is identical to a B25- or LG3. Hard to find info on the B20- not many made. Most of these after 64 had a 1 9/16ths nut. Mine has a 1 5/8ths- fortunately. Really sweet sounding guitars. And you're right, it really has come to life. I put the bridge on just a couple of days ago and within that time is has actually become even better.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV I love this good ole Cadillac !!!

Glad to read you guys !
(Read : I fell a bit lonely here...)

@zztomato What a great job you did !!! 
Is it like making a Lincoln out of a Ford ? ;-)


----------



## zztomato

mawmow said:


> Gibson L-OO TV I love this good ole Cadillac !!!
> 
> Glad to read you guys !
> (Read : I fell a bit lonely here...)
> 
> @zztomato What a great job you did !!!
> Is it like making a Lincoln out of a Ford ? ;-)


It's funny, even with the crappy plastic bridge, it was a great sounding guitar. Even better now of course.
I have a couple of posts in the "what's on your workbench?" Thread. I'll update when I re-do the nut.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy before and after putting fresh Martin Monel Retro strings : Unfortunately could not feel the difference and maybe a bit clearer on the mids. Maybe they need a week to mature as many other brands do. The old one were probably put on at the factory and I had seen some corroded spots on the 0,012" high e string...


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce


----------



## Wardo

HD28V

Learned Waitin Round to Die by Van Zandt. 

Took about 3 minutes to memorize all the words and about 60 seconds to figure out the chords.

Seems an appropriate song for these times.


----------



## PeterLeyenaar

This one, my one and only, Martin D-Jr 10E


----------



## Scottone

Wardo said:


> HD28V
> 
> Learned Waitin Round to Die by Van Zandt.
> 
> Took about 3 minutes to memorize all the words and about 60 seconds to figure out the chords.
> 
> Seems an appropriate song for these times.


Great tune, this is a great clip


----------



## mawmow

I suddenly had the idea to compare two guitars that deliver quite a clear tone :

Larrivee L-03koa (Spruce/Koa; Martin M140 strings)
Taylor 412ce (Spruce/Ovangkol; D'Addario NYXL strings)

The Larrivee has a clearly a bigger body and I am definitely more at ease playing the little Taylor. The Larrivee seems to throw more definite notes with hammer like bass while the Taylor speaks with a finer voice.

Well, this rare Larrivee (which is the second solid wood I got, used) could be looking for a new home by the end of the cold season, just before we move move...


----------



## Mooh

So far, the ‘95 Beneteau, Gold Tone Irish tenor banjo, Gold Tone guitjo, and Dobro. Building up scratch tracks for a recording project.

Edit: Added some mandolin harmonies and snuck in a short melodeon harmony part as well.


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee OM-09 as a final practice session before tomorrow dinner's set (Seasonal tunes).
Ain't it crazy how these creepy things battle under your skin when you think of actually playing for others. I was used to be at ease speaking before crowds, but it is funny how it becomes frightening to play for others ! As I used to when I began to record videos for others.

Well, we will have my lonely sister-in-law, a retired nurse, for dinner and I will most certainly be asked to play some tunes (as she did when recovering from a major surgery in our house last year). I plan to have also the brother-in-law and his mate, a near retirement nurse, through facetime as they are recovering from COVID (yeah she brought it home from work : She was the last one infected on her whole hospital department !). So we would have the usual Christmas dinner of the three brother and sisters.


----------



## mawmow

Well, another (silly ?) comparative session :

Seagull Performer CW (Sitka Spruce/Maple*) ; John Pearse strings
Taylor 322 (Mahogany/Blackwood; ernie balls strings
* (I had forgot, I thought it was some Cherry spieces)
Both show same orchestra size though the Taylor is a bit deeper.
The Taylor has a little shorter scale.
The neck of the Seagull, nearly a big C, does not compare to the reknowned flat Taylor neck.
Strings show discoloration testifying they should be changed.

Well, both guitars sound quite alike, the Seagull notably boxier though compared to the Taylor that sings more as it delivers fuller, rounder, warmer sounds.

Should put the Seagull on the "Farewell list" or make it a Blues singer ? 
Hummm ! Will think about it this Winter...


----------



## gretsch4me

Tucked the freshly restrung D-35 reluctantly back in its case after a few days of absolute tonal bliss and busted out the D-18. Funny thing with the D-18, since I humidify it while it sits in the case, it always takes several hours out of the case for it to get its woody voice back (D'Addario humidifier). But when it acclimatizes to my living room environment, it really does have a beautiful tone. Playing some Gordie Lightfoot and Neil Young now. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

I was busy GarageBand recording tune samples for students. After the Christmas break I’ll be returning to Zoom lessons again, so to offset the lack of ensemble play (that I use as a teaching tool) I will be sending them examples with which to play melody, chords, etc. I chiefly used Beneteau and House acoustics, but did do some with a pair of Godin electrics. By the end of the break I should have a few dozen done.


----------



## Alan Small

*a handmade washburn WG2S...light and bright*


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 that always sounds great although strings show some uneven color... :-/

Did not play at dinner yesterday as timely conversations were quite needed... ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Another (silly ?) comparative session today :

Taylor 412ce : Sitka/ovangkol; D'Addario Ni/Br string.
Martin OOO-18 : Sitka/Mahogany; MSP 4100 strings.
Bodies and scales alike.
Both strings sets show some discoloration. 
The Martin delivers more rounder and profound sounds all over.

Would need another try with brand new strings (D'Addario EJ on the Taylor)...


----------



## Mooh

Whatever is at hand because it doesn't really matter when I'm only proof playing along with Finale software, except a smaller body works better in front of the computer. The Feast of St. Stephen notwithstanding, I'm writing out lesson tunes. Just did Padraig O'Keefe's and The Happy One Step in both G and D, standard notation and tab. I picked these up from a Sharon Shannon recording, one's Irish and the other's pretty much a Cajun tune.


----------



## mawmow

Those Martin and Larrivee I used to play for the last few days as I had left them on the misic room chair the other night. :-/
Finally put them back in their OHSC in the closet as the session ended.


----------



## geetaruke




----------



## Mooh

Don't know why I have a soft spot for Yamaha acoustics. Maybe it's because they're cool looking, sound good, offer good economy, and can be set up to play great.


----------



## mawmow

geetaruke said:


> View attachment 342737
> View attachment 342739
> View attachment 342740


Is it a LL-26 ARE Sunburst ?
Great guitar for sure !

Today, Martin OODB with fresh Martin Retro strings.
Yeah ! The old one were actually very old though I could not SEE...
Will have to rely on my ears to recognize worn out Martin Retro strings !


----------



## King Loudness

My 2011 Gibson Blues King.

W.


----------



## geetaruke

mawmow said:


> Is it a LL-26 ARE Sunburst ?
> Great guitar for sure !
> 
> Today, Martin OODB with fresh Martin Retro strings.
> Yeah ! The old one were actually very old though I could not SEE...
> Will have to rely on my ears to recognize worn out Martin Retro strings !


It’s only a 16, but a great guitar nonetheless I’d say. One of the best bang for buck deals out there IMO.


----------



## mawmow

geetaruke said:


> It’s only a 16, but a great guitar nonetheless I’d say. One of the best bang for buck deals out there IMO.


As I once owned a LS-16 ARE, yeah it sure is a great guitar !


----------



## mawmow

King Loudness said:


> My 2011 Gibson Blues King.
> 
> W.


Good job man !
Why wouldn't you insert this in the band lounge section ? ;-)

This guitars is discontinued, ain't it ?
I wished I had got one some years ago... ;-)


----------



## King Loudness

mawmow said:


> Good job man !
> Why wouldn't you insert this in the band lounge section ? ;-)
> 
> This guitars is discontinued, ain't it ?
> I wished I had got one some years ago... ;-)


Thanks! They're discontinued now. Mine is a 2011 that I've had about 3 years. The current replacement model is called the L-00 Standard, IIRC. I actually have a second BK here as well, but it's due to be shipped off to a relative in a couple of weeks.

W.


----------



## mawmow

Today, Seagull Performer !


----------



## Mooh

I forget.


----------



## gretsch4me

Whelp, the '98 SP000-16R is seeing the light of day after playing the D-35...tough act to follow, let me tell ya. But, this 000/OM can hold it's own. Makes me want to get more 000/OM's. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee OM-09


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert... Aaaah !
Should I keep only one guitar... ;-)
OK : Besides the Martin OOO-18.


----------



## gretsch4me

Back on the D-35 today after playing the D-18 yesterday. Love'em both, but the D-35 rules! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played the Taylor today . And I just bought a room humidifier so I have both the guild and Taylor out,this new place was under 25% humidity and the little humidifier is good for 40%-60% humidity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322
So different from Martin OOO-18 !


----------



## loudspkr

Nothing yet today, sadly...

But I will be picking up my 70s Washburn Martin D-18 clone this afternoon. I play it nearly everyday. I had bought it for $100 years ago and still consider it some of the best money spent!

The things this guitar must have seen...the tunes just ooze out of it... ☺


----------



## Doug Gifford

Just came back from a 48th birthday setup. Playing and sounding very nice. Pity my callouses are soft as a baby's bottom…


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 again... ;-)


----------



## gretsch4me

Back to the SP000-16R 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

The Taylor got played again . Actually all guitars have been being used a lot more lately lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer
I like its boxy sound.. ;-)


----------



## brucew

Play that martin every single day, have a hard time putting it down. Been playing the wood gretsch resonator in d and today put my 12 string in open g to revisit some 70's songs that just sound so much better with a 12 string.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert


----------



## gretsch4me

The '83 D-28. I love the mod-V neck on this one! I can play it all day with no cramping or fatigue. I guess in those days Martin hand-carved all necks. Anyway, it's a breeze to play and it just sounds awesome! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce for a moment... :-/


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB I installed fresh Martin Retro strings on last week : How great it sounds with capo second fret !!! Yeah ! How great sound Chet Atkins' Windy & Warm and Procol Harum's A Whiter Shade of Pale !!!


----------



## mawmow

My go to Godin 5th Avenue and La Patrie Concert.
Have to stretch some x3x007 with a xxx5xx in between in pieces Feelin' and A Whiter Shade of Pale : It coming !


----------



## bw66

mawmow said:


> My go to Godin 5th Avenue and La Patrie Concert.
> Have to stretch some x3x007 with a xxx5xx in between in pieces Feelin' and A Whiter Shade of Pale : It coming !


Curious... any reason you wouldn't use 8xx007 and maybe xx10xxx?


----------



## mawmow

bw66 said:


> Curious... any reason you wouldn't use 8xx007 and maybe xx10xxx?


Sorry !
In fact it is 3.....7 sixth and first string in both arrangements.
But I can do it if I really pay attention. ;-)

Today : Eastman AC122ce


----------



## brucew

Think this is the first day since I bought that martin I haven't played it. Spent the day with the wood gretsch resonator. Working on an Andy Gunn song. He's so smooth and precise he makes it look effortless. I'm gaining, but ever so slowly.


----------



## mawmow

Hot Rod tricone : I love this bell sounding beast !


----------



## mawmow

Oh My ! Hot Rod tricone, Taylor 412ce and 322 as well as Martin OOO-18 !!!
What an afternoon I got while the wife was out !!! ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB... It sounds good with Martin Retro strings but I would try some regular Martin or D'Addario strings someday...


----------



## gretsch4me

Playing the '98 SP000-16R...still amazed at the "big" sound I get out of it.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert...


----------



## mawmow

Earlier today : Gibson L-OO TV


----------



## brucew

Took that solid mahog tanglewood I bought from England to Sawchyn as I just couldn't get it sorted(thinking left rainy england, onto a -40 cargo hold to dry winter Sk, did what I could with truss adj, still not right) Kept it hydrated but had about given up on it. 

Someone competent did a truss rod adj, leveled the frets(which explains a lot), and put on a set of John Pearse strings........WOW is how I would describe the difference. Currently have it tuned to open D for some Buckingham Nicks. Just, WOW. What a beautiful guitar! It's most definitely on the play every day list now.


----------



## mawmow

Was it another of my own silly battle : Seagull Performer vs Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute ? An affordable Spruce/Maple fourteen fretter against a higher grade twelve fretter tool.
Well, the Segull has nothing to be shy !


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert and Aria AC-80 : Both did bring a smile on my face !


----------



## mawmow

mawmow said:


> La Patrie Concert and Aria AC-80 : Both did bring a smile on my face !


Yop ! Too lazy to write the same as I was to put them back in the closet yesterday ! oops !


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 today !


----------



## gretsch4me

The WOW factor playing the '83 D-28. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18...
But I was not in the mood...
and don't know why ! :-/


----------



## Simon

My 00-28VS, Gibson L1, and National Delphi VS. My daily routine usually takes in all three.


----------



## Everton FC

See my latest post on the Acoustic Page. I played many Recording King's. Loved the ROS-9, ROS-7, and RPS-7.


----------



## mawmow

Today : Seagull Performer CW BU QIT...


----------



## gretsch4me

mawmow said:


> Martin OOO-18...
> But I was not in the mood...
> and don't know why ! :-/


D-18..

Put me in the mood and I know why 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB...
Still not in the mood...
Every year I walk off my shoes for a week or so...
I feel lazier than usual, doing things minimally with flat mood.
No special reason. It comes and goes. That's it !
I don't bother about it anymore.
It just reminds me Lisa Leblanc's recent hit :
"P't' que demain ça ira mieux,
Mais aujourd'hui, ma vie c'est d'la m... !
(Maybe tomorrow will be a better day,
But today my life is s...!)


----------



## mawmow

I gave another try to the Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute :
Nope ! Definitely not my best move.

I was sure it had a 1,725" nut width, but according to Gibson's website, more recent ones would be 1,77": Interesting, but I am not sure I would like this tiny twelve fretter anyway. Sorry, Mr Johnson !


----------



## gretsch4me

Started with the D-18 this morning and switched to the '83 D-28 in the afternoon. This one just keeps sounding better and better...and better.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Today, Larrivee OM-09


----------



## Everton FC

I finally closed on the floor model of the Recording King ROS-9-TS - Solid Spruce top, "Wildwood" back and sides. The strings need to be changed, but there's no buzz on the low E. My son and daughter also took a test drive - my son (18) can play. My daughter is learning - three of my four kids are accomplished string musicians (My son viola - he will pursue music professional - the two younger girls violin. All can play "Blackbird" by the Beatles - my son is far more "progressed") Anyway, my son loves the finger-picking ability of the Recording King. So do I. He prefers the strumming of the old Yamaha FG-331. He finds the Recording King "brighter" then the Yamaha. And it is. I have Elixir 12-56 Medium/Lights ready to go for the Recording King tomorrow. All three kids prefer the "Thin-C" neck profile of the Recording King (which reminds me a bit of a S&P Songsmith Concert Hall I once had). I prefer the Yamaha, not only a smidge. You can really dig into this Recording King. It's got the same "growl" my old S&P Concert Hall had, when strummed - sans the Low-E buzz. So - to answer the daily question - three of my four kids, and me, played the new Recording King a lot, and also the Yamaha, to compare the two. I'm experiencing GAS now for a dread and a parlour! Crazy how that happens - Kijiji will come through for us, I am sure!  I will say if you can find one fo these Recording King palors, grab it. I've had to A&L Ami's - these Recording King's are just as enjoyable - though the Ami is the superior instrument. 

Rock on! Over and out!!


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322... before we went to visit a condo.
We would take it even though I would not get the hoped for huge "man cave" ! :-/


----------



## mawmow

Took the Godin 5th Avenue, adjusted tuning : Third string tuner slipped... 
Broken ! First time ever I broke a tuner ! Need new ones...
So played La Patrie Concert !
Note : Visited a nice condo yesterday...
Should move to a larger "man cave" !!! Heeee-haawwww !!!


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB : It makes jazzy tunes sound well with Martin Retro strings !


----------



## mawmow

Hot Rod tricone playing some Irish melodies in standard tuning.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 Aaaaaah-some !!!

Will have a longer "man cave" in the condo...
I plan to post a turn-around video of both places when done...


----------



## mawmow

Today, back to back

Martin OOO-18 (2014) : Spruce/Mahogany, MSP4100 strings
Larrivee OM-09 (U.S.) : Spruce/Rosewood, John Pearse strings.

Bodies are almost same shape and volume, OM a bit bolder/heavier with scale 3/4" longer making string a little harder to fret/bend though setup are similar.

The Larrivee is a bit more resonnant and appears to me to sing better on jazzy tunes while the Martin sings great on more pop melodies.

But I find myself more comfortable with the Martin kind of slope shoulder, which is quite odd since bodies, back to back, appears quite the same, the Martin having less than 1/8" less depth. I am confused !


----------



## gretsch4me

The meaty, mighty Martin D-18 to perk up an otherwise freezing cold, utterly boring, Covid induced lockdown, shite, type of day. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone

My J50 and recently acquired Martin 00-17


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th with new original tuners, restrung with Elixir nano : sounds good !

Also Taylor 412ce.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce again...
With focus on plucking fingers.


----------



## gretsch4me

Back to the SP000-16R today and wondering if I need another 000/OM.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...
Still love it !


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV playing some bluezy, jazzy and melodic tunes...


----------



## mawmow

Seagull performer...

Am I alone here to play an acoustic ever single day ?


----------



## bw66

mawmow said:


> Am I alone here to play an acoustic ever single day ?


Nope. I play acoustic every day, but it's the same acoustic every day - S&P Showcase Dreadnaught.


----------



## gretsch4me

Nope. Sometimes I play the same Martin for a few days, then switch to another. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronniedblues

I play acoustic everyday, a late 90’s Martin D35 tuned to open G. I also have a Martin D28 and. Collings OM 42. I’ll send a pic on the weekend of the Martins. Since the pandemic I’ve pretty well done a deep dive into Acousticville and am loving it!!!!


----------



## gretsch4me

Every time I watch this inspirational, awesome, awesome YouTube clip from Carter Vintage Guitars, with Billy Strings playing a '35 D-18, I just have to bust out my D-18, try out some different capo positions and let 'er rip. 

Btw, if you have any love for the art of playing an acoustic, find and watch the video. If, after watching, you resist throwing your acoustic under the garbage truck when it passes by, you'll be...inspired!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown

Was playing with Phrygian weirdness today. I played my Taylor GS Mini but it was in Reaper with a Bias FX2 plugin with a leslie involved. The GS Mini is one of my most played guitars.


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee OM-09
My only back and side Rosewood orchestra... with its lovely overtones.

I plan to change strings during few next days on the acoustics I would keep when I move in April.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert (nylon) Yeah !
"Have I Told You Lately That I Love You ?"
"Everything I do, I do it for YOU !"


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-28 called today...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 reconnecting with Country Blues repertoire (Stefan Grossman's booklets) :
This dark sounding axe is not the best one to play these tunes. :-/


----------



## Jim Wellington

mawmow said:


> Seagull performer...
> 
> Am I alone here to play an acoustic ever single day ?


Not at all...HD28V, D18V or J45TV depending on the mood of the day. Hardly ever miss a day playing. Today it`s the HD28V.


----------



## brucew

mawmow said:


> Am I alone here to play an acoustic ever single day ?


Nope. Currently tanglewood, martin, gretsch(tuned different to work on different songs) plus the mandolin and banjo.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB to play some pieces of Country Blues : Sounds great !!!


----------



## mawmow

Lazyly grabbed the La Patrie Concert, but was actually not in the mood to play when the wife save my soul as she needed some help in the kitchen : I could not refuse to help as I am usually banned from that "No man's land" ! 

By the way : Found two pieces to exercise my thumb.


----------



## gretsch4me

D-18 came out to play today. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The site pushed me out yesterday as I was writing I had played the Eastman AC122ce...

Today : Martin OODB. I realized how much this deep OO all Mahogany body is resonnant with plenty of overtones with the Martin Monel strings.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322...


----------



## gretsch4me

Started with the SP000-16R this morning and playing the D-28 this evening. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322... with fresh new strings.


----------



## Yantrud

Taylor 710e


----------



## gretsch4me

The '89 D-35 never sounded better today...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronniedblues

gretsch4me said:


> Every time I watch this inspirational, awesome, awesome YouTube clip from Carter Vintage Guitars, with Billy Strings playing a '35 D-18, I just have to bust out my D-18, try out some different capo positions and let 'er rip.
> 
> Btw, if you have any love for the art of playing an acoustic, find and watch the video. If, after watching, you resist throwing your acoustic under the garbage truck when it passes by, you'll be...inspired!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I watched this YouTube video yesterday, killer!


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce, just love that sound !!!


----------



## gretsch4me

...and the '89 D-35 continues to get all my attention today. This guitar produces a sound that's soooo huge, it's hard to put down. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The Seagull Performer... 
I kind of feel the plastic keys will soon give up on this one too !


----------



## Kerry Brown

A MIJ Yamaha FG-140. My father bought it new. We took a group lesson together with it. It came into my possession a couple of years ago when my brother passed away. The action is reasonable for a guitar this old. It does need a new bridge. Over the years the strings have dug into the wood causing the high E to rattle. I play it quite a bit. It has a lovely sound. I guess even laminate ages over time.


----------



## Lincoln

6 string Ovation, so far today that's it.


----------



## brucew

Wood gretsch resonator and mahog tanglewood. Since Sawchyn leveled the fret's it's just a joy to play. Got a Frank Stokes song been working on, the, "break" part has been a challenge. Just about there, another day or 2.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Taylor 214.


----------



## mawmow

Hot Rod tricone...
Quite heavy...
I AM at the crossroad :
Open D tuning for 
Johnson's tunes
or sell...


----------



## gretsch4me

After all the shovelling this morning, the D-18 came out to play...and boy, it sounds absolutely phenomenal playing a few Neil Young tunes. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert...
Still working on this hard 3xx507 arpeggio in "A whiter Shade of Pale" and "Feelin'" arrangements I have : It is becoming more fluid.


----------



## brucew

So, uh, mawmow, how'd you like to pm me about selling that tricone if you are interested. Honestly don't know if my budget is interested, but I am.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 with fresh strings... Oh my goodness !!! LOL !!!


----------



## mawmow

Ah ! The Hot Rod tricone once again in regular tuning : Its 0,013" stings and a little higher action than usual for me (ideal for slide) makes it harder to play though I actually love that sound so much !
OK Next week trial : Open D and Mr Johnson's repertoire according to Rory Block.


----------



## mawmow

Got the nice Taylor 510 out of the closet and played it fingerstyle for an hour or so :
Gee ! I was to put her on sale next April... Not so sure now ! :-/


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18...

I miss my coach ! 
And I move in two months...


----------



## gretsch4me

I'm always surprised at the BIG sound that comes out of the SP000-16R...it's an angelic voice really. As I hit old fartdom, I can really appreciate the OM/000 size. Love it! I'd still like to round out my "collection" with a 000-18 though. The year dosen't matter, but the price does. If I get that, then I'll have the best of both dreadnaught and 000/OM sizes of rosewood and mahogany Martins. Then I should be able to enjoy the upcoming "golden" years. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier

I spent sometime last night with a wonderful acoustic guitar. It was a 1970s MIJ Tama. Beautiful rosewood back/sides, soft V neck with a volute. It allegedly belonged to Gene MacLellan, and may have been used to write Snowbird.


----------



## mawmow

Detuned tricone Hot Rod AND Seagull Performer in Open D (DADF#AD) : Played them fingerstyle as well as with a slide.
I honestly prefer the warmer sound of the Seagull.
I guess my tricone trip is definitely gone !


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I played my old 1976 Morris dread since I broke the ancient G string on my newly acquired Takamine today. I also cleaned the Morris as well. After cleaning the body I played it for an hour. It currently has one month old Martin 80/20 light gauge strings on it. It's one of those guitars that needs to be played to "warm up" to get that tone I want. For a dread sized guitar it has some decent mid-range with not as much bass however the more it's played the bass becomes a little more pronounced. That may also be the 80/20 bronze strings though. I always love it's soft "v" shaped neck profile. After trying to badly finger-pick some fake ragtime I put it back in the case until next time.


----------



## mawmow

Some Country Blues pieces in standard tuning (from Grosman's songbooks) on the Gibson L-OO TV with fresh strings : Aaaaaaasome !!!


----------



## jdto

This guy:
(The new 50s J-45 Original)


----------



## gretsch4me

It's a D18 kinda day. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenpicken84

Larrivee L-03 with sapele top. Love these guitars.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I played the Takamine G320 yesterday after putting on fresh Long & McQuade brand light gauge strings. I really like it's tone and it sounds much better than an "intermediate" plywood guitar should.


----------



## gretsch4me

The '83 D-28 beckoned today. Which reminds me to make the trip to L$M for a few sets of EB Aluminum Bronze mediums. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## gretsch4me

New string day on the D-18. I've pretty much settled on EB Earthwood PB mediums for bringing out the best in this guitar. HUGE sound too! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Ahhh ! Taylor 510 with new DR Dragon Skin strings... as a trial. 
After I cured the high action (though dead straight neck) as I decided to keep it.
So I unbolted the neck, shimmed to lower the angle and rebolted it on this great fifteen years old guitar. I may loosen the truss rod a bit if needed.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

Old Morris was feeling neglected since I got the Takamine so I took him out of his case for some love. 










As soon as I picked him up and started playing it was like one of those "ahhh...yes" moments. This guitar fits me like an old pair of jeans. It just feels comfortable playing it.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 510 again : What a sound with these Dragon Skin strings on.
By the way these were intalled yesterday and were just a bit lower than standard tuning today.
These 0,013" strings are still hard to my fingertips but the perfect fingerstyle action is so rewarding !


----------



## knight_yyz

My new to me 78 Takamine F400S.


----------



## gretsch4me

...oh-oh, day 2 on the D-18 sporting the new strings. Hard to put down. Was it a sunny day today? 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert for some minutes while waiting for visitors who would rent the house...
Geee ! This nylon needs new strings again ! :-/


----------



## gretsch4me

Day 3 with the D-18. What can I tell ya...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Played a while on Taylor 322 and changed strings on LaPatrie Concert, but my main work of the day was preparing (measuring, sawing and glueing) some pieces of my future guitar rack... Next step : assembly and joints fitting.


----------



## mawmow

Played a moment on LaPatrie Concert with brand new strings but you see, my mind is stucked on my rack project : I had made some sketches, even scale drawings of some parts as well as composite junctions (to save on wood !) as I had to struggle between look and efficency but some options I once discarded do not want to vanish in the haze and they relentlessly come back to mind ! Well, my mind is not looking for something to do since the hamster in my head keeps running !


----------



## gretsch4me

Oh-Oh!! Day 4 with the D-18. I think I'm liking mahogany more than rosewood. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Took a moment "talking" with my gorgeous Canadian made Larrivee L-03Koa back and sides : I told her how I used to love her, how I am tormented with the idea that we could part, how I fear I could then miss her and how she could leave an empty place on the rack I am just building for other friends...She then sighed to my ear : "What if I wore different strings ?" I realized she is wearing 80/20 Martin M140 : I will lean to her supplication and have her dressed with P/Br D'Addario. She said "So." lifting her nice Koa shoulders.


----------



## mawmow

Only played saw, file, drill, hammer and screwdriver to finish that d... guitar rack at last.


----------



## Paul the Canuck

mawmow said:


> Only played saw, file, drill, hammer and screwdriver to finish that d... guitar rack at last.


Ha ha ha , played my old Gibson L50(1950 model)! Sweet old girl!


----------



## gretsch4me

Started with the D-18 this morning, switched to the D-28, back to the D-18, and now the SP000-16R. Love the mahogany!!!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Ahhhhh... The gorgeous (and rare !) Larrivee L-03Koa with brand new strings, say D'Addario EJ-16 : now I heard the brightness of the P/Br against 80/20 (old Martin M140)...
Fortunately, my M140 stock is over...


----------



## Paul the Canuck

mawmow said:


> Ahhhhh... The gorgeous (and rare !) Larrivee L-03Koa with brand new strings, say D'Addario EJ-16 : now I heard the brightness of the P/Br against 80/20 (old Martin M140)...
> Fortunately, my M140 stock is over...


Well today _ I was inspired to play my mothers last guitar, Yamaki A342S hand made Nov 2, 1971! This old girl just made my eyes tear up, wonderful instrument, that will be passed down to my sons! _


----------



## Paul the Canuck

Paul the Canuck said:


> Well today _ I was inspired to play my mothers last guitar, Yamaki A342S hand made Nov 2, 1971! This old girl just made my eyes tear up, wonderful instrument, that will be passed down to my sons! _


This guitar looks like a Martin D-45 in every way!!!!


----------



## Paul the Canuck

Paul the Canuck said:


> This guitar looks like a Martin D-45 in every way!!!!


Oh well, I just decided I should run the old neck on my !977 Yamaha FG 580 to finish the day lol this is one old sweetie!!!! bought her new in 77 from Yamaha Music on Portage Ave here in Wpg!!!! Really great guitar! Fell into lake of the woods with that guitar, she will hold about 5 gallons of water! She was saved by the most fabulous Darryl Perry!!!! still sounds superb!!!! Thanx Darryl!!


----------



## mawmow

Could not do more than bable a bit on Martin OOO-18 as my mind was relentlessly wandering here and there...


----------



## Paul the Canuck

mawmow said:


> Could not do more than bable a bit on Martin OOO-18 as my mind was relentlessly wandering here and there...


mawmow, you have inspired me to spend a few hours on my 2008 Martin DCX1E I have put a set of Titanuim core 12s WOW!!!!!! This guitar really likes those Titanuims!!!! holy cow!!!!


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I played my recently acquired Takamine G320 today. I leave it out on a floor stand so I can grab it play whenever I want. It sounds pretty good even with the $5.50 Long & McQuade strings on it. Settling in well and staying in tune nicely.


----------



## gretsch4me

Well, the D-18 is safely tucked back into its case after a few days of being hypnotised by its outstanding tones after putting on the new strings. And now on to the D-35. I just have to breath on this guitar and it rings and sings! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roots-Picker

I may have posted this guitar before, but I just get *so* much pleasure from my Collings CJ35! Tonight was a Steve Earle cover session at my kitchen table, plus a little Guy Clark. (Texas singer-songwriter night, I guess!...)
Cheers!


----------



## Scottone

Roots-Picker said:


> I may have posted this guitar before, but I just get *so* much pleasure from my Collings CJ35! Tonight was a Steve Earle cover session at my kitchen table, plus a little Guy Clark. (Texas singer-songwriter night, I guess!...)
> Cheers!
> View attachment 354071


What, no Billy Joe? Beautiful guitar


----------



## Paul the Canuck

Scottone said:


> What, no Billy Joe? Beautiful guitar


Today I picked up my 2015 Martin D-35 this guitar is an absolute cannon! Played her for an hour or so and felt like a million bucks when I was done!!!!!!!


----------



## mawmow

I was in today : I played some ballads and pop melodies on my Eastman AC122ce before boxing my gorgeous Larrivee L-03 Koa that appeared on reverb for only six hours yesterday. A singer-songwriter from Montreal area will get it this week... Farewell L-03Koa !


----------



## Roots-Picker

Today I pulled out my mid-30’s Slingerland Golden Hawaiian parlor, which I (literally) purchased in a shopping mall parking lot from a Kijiji seller. I was totally smitten with the green & gold ‘mother of toilet seat’ Headstock and ‘board. The neck & bridge need some substantial work to make it playable for fretted playing but it’s got a cool, dry tone and mojo to burn for slide work!
@mawmow, I used to have an L-09 which I still miss; it would be interesting to hear a Larrivee with a koa body.


----------



## Paul the Canuck

Roots-Picker said:


> Today I pulled out my mid-30’s Slingerland Golden Hawaiian parlor, which I (literally) purchased in a shopping mall parking lot from a Kijiji seller. I was totally smitten with the green & gold ‘mother of toilet seat’ Headstock and ‘board. The neck & bridge need some substantial work to make it playable for fretted playing but it’s got a cool, dry tone and mojo to burn for slide work!
> @mawmow, I used to have an L-09 which I still miss; it would be interesting to hear a Larrivee with a koa body.
> 
> View attachment 354217
> 
> View attachment 354219


Now that is a beauty


----------



## mawmow

Roots-Picker said:


> @mawmow, I used to have an L-09 which I still miss; it would be interesting to hear a Larrivee with a koa body.


PM sent. 
I once read Larrivee had made only some forty, half with a cutaway.
P.S. Nice guitar by the way.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

Played the Takamine G320 yesterday and will probably play it for the rest of the week. I found out the date of it's build was Feb. 2005 from looking up the serial number online.


----------



## mawmow

Played some tunes on the La Patrie Concert nylon...


----------



## Everton FC

Played the "New" '72 Yamato F-111. New Martin Life Spans. Sounds pretty balanced. Paid CDN$50.00. Original case, with an old triangular Yamaha Medium Pick included - I've never seen one of these! Cool little beater. Balanced tone - not as much "bass" as my old Yamaha. My son will most likely take it to university, this fall, so I can keep the old Yamaha at home! Anyone else have a Yamato?


----------



## mawmow

Played a bit on Martin OODB but had to help the wife make a wipe out in her overwhelming kitchen gear !


----------



## Paul the Canuck

last night I played my old 1993 Takamine EF341, she's an old road warrior, but sweet! Great Takamine neck!


----------



## Scottone

Decided to take the LG-3 for a spin today. Never disappoints


----------



## gretsch4me

Put a new set of Medium EB Aluminum Bronze on the '98 SP000-16R. Sweet sounds abound again!









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

2012 D18. Haven’t played this one much lately but used it to record some Appalachian Opera tonight.


----------



## jdto

I mostly played this National Estralita Deluxe today, with a couple of songs on the J-45 and some fooling around on the National NRP Steel. My left hand/wrist are acting up again, so I’m probably going to finally take the time to do the slide lesson book I’ve been meaning to do. Hopefully, that won’t cause too much pain. Last time my hand was this bad, I had to stop playing for 3 months.


----------



## mawmow

Had a moment with the Taylor 322... before the wife asked me to help clean some other shelves in the basement... So...


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...


----------



## Everton FC

Played me "new" 1997 Vintage V300 that I got for $50.00. Humidifying it for the next week. Very dry. But it's an amazing guitar. I was shocked at the sound. Also played my old Yamato with my kids.


----------



## gretsch4me

Noodlin' on the '83 D-28. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce...


----------



## gretsch4me

'89 D-35. My first Martin and perhaps my best sounding of my four Martins. The easiest to play and most inspirational guitar I've ever had the pleasure of owning. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul the Canuck

today was a day for my Jumbo! Pulled out the old Yamaha CJ 818 SB wonderful Monster!!!! lol
had me a great time!!!!


----------



## Paul the Canuck

gretsch4me said:


> '89 D-35. My first Martin and perhaps my best sounding of my four Martins. The easiest to play and most inspirational guitar I've ever had the pleasure of owning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


my D-35 has some of my best memories!!! Killer Axe!


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert

P.S. I once had a D-35 : I still miss her gorgeous tone ! She had less than 1,75" nut width...
P.P.S. After some upgrades, my guitar rack project is officially done ! Video to come in my new man cave next May.


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee OM-09... in need of new strings...


----------



## tdotrob

Last night and today I’m playing this... it’s not mine, but I’m shopping for my first real acoustic trying to figure out what I like. I like this one. Plays nice and sounds really nice. I went with the my mother in law who owns this Taylor to some stores yesterday and a couple stood out, a Martin D-18 that had a really nice sound and played effortlessly and a Boucher Parlor sized that just kind of blew me away as I never considered a parlour size guitar but admittedly I’m pretty ignorant where it concerns acoustic guitars.

I have no idea still what I want to do lol


----------



## mawmow

@tdotrob : I say what a nice Taylor ! Oh man ! What a gorgeous Taylor !
Choose a guitar ? It depends on comfort and the style you want to play. Did you try a Taylor Academy ?

Today : Larrivee OM-09 with new John Pearse strings : Oh Yeah !!!


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

After playing the Takamine all last week I put it away and took out the old Morris W604M and tuned her up yesterday. Picked her for an hour or so and compared to the Tak the tone is how'd I'd describe as more "mellow" and balanced across all the strings. I like to try flat picking bluegrass tunes and this guitar works for that. It's also great for old time finger picking blues. Nice bass thump and mid-range on the treble strings. I've set the action on both guitars pretty much the same but the neck on the old Morris is a very comfy v-shape that fits my hand like a glove all the way up the neck. 

She'll be out on the stand for the rest of the week for whenever I want to play.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce : Oh man ! How great this so affordable Chinese sounds !


----------



## tdotrob

mawmow said:


> @tdotrob : I say what a nice Taylor ! Oh man ! What a gorgeous Taylor !
> Choose a guitar ? It depends on comfort and the style you want to play. Did you try a Taylor Academy ?
> 
> Today : Larrivee OM-09 with new John Pearse strings : Oh Yeah !!!


I haven’t played a Taylor Academy. I’ll look em up.


----------



## gretsch4me

I've been playing the '98 SP000-16R for two straight days now and I'm in really big trouble...

I want another 000/OM-sized guitar. Hmm maybe a 000-15M. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue for a short while...
I am clearing my workbench in order to sell it on Kijiji.


----------



## keto

Yesterday, I took 2 used Martins off the wall at L&M Edm S. Both about the same price.
-nice sounding D-28, but there were a bunch of impressions all over the lower bout, like it was banged into a stand frequently or something. I think it was discounted accordingly.

-a freaking CANNON of an HD28, if you're looking for one under 3K give them a call. Well broken in, no signs of abuse.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18...
I spotted a nice Santa Cruz...
I hope it is still there in two months...


----------



## mawmow

Reconnected with my Ramirez R-4 Spanish nylon playing some jazzy tunes. Gee ! How strong its top still smells red cedar !
P.S. Its is my only nylon with mic since I had K&K Pure Classic installed on.


----------



## brucew

Nothing for 4 days. I'm jonesin'. Just got home. Tomorrow hell or high water it's Frank Stokes on the mahog tanglewood, Elizabeth Cotton on the martin and Frank Hovington on the gretsch resonator!!!


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR28V. Records pretty good has a K&K and a De Armond magnetic pickup so plug those two into the board separate channel for each. Will add a mic in front tomorrow to see if that helps but it’s not bad with just the two pickups.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce : Just love this low end beast !!!


----------



## gretsch4me

Switching between the '83 D-28 and the '98 SP000-16R today. Both winners for sure, but I'm still surprised that the 000 has the depth of sound the D-28 does. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone

Martin 00-17 today. Mostly finger style stuff.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce... Then the damned shredding machine : That's what happens when the wife decides we would move ! LOL !!!


----------



## gretsch4me

Sometimes only a D-18 will do...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roots-Picker

Spent a good hour and a half on my Collings OM2H learning a ’new-old’ Tommy Emmanuel song today. (called Ol’ Brother Hubbard, great tune!)




It’s always daunting when starting out a Tommy song, but little by little it begins to come together! It’ll take a week or so to be able to play it smoothly, then I gotta work on the artistry. (always the toughest part) All this to learn a song that’s under two minutes long...


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I pulled out the Takamine G320 yesterday. Did a little flat picking and finger picked some old blues. I think this guitar likes the flat pick more than being finger picked. It also has a much brighter tone than my rosewood body 1976 Morris W604M.

I will be going to check this out. I found it for sale online here locally and will be meeting with the seller this afternoon. Mid 80's Yamaha FS-310. I hope it's playable.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB, then Eastman AC122ce : That Eastman is my best secret weapon !


----------



## gretsch4me

...and back to the SP000-16R. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-1 1928 Blues Tribute : Are we really to part ?


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I played my new (to me) Yamaha FS-310 after a extensively cleaning the last owners gunk off the fret board, installing a new set of .011-.052 gauge strings and setting the action it's a nice little blues box fingerpicker.


----------



## mawmow

As I was astonished how well my fretting hand played on the Gibson L-1 yesterday, I played it again today... And I still could not understand how it played well again : I was sure I used to have a problem fretting on that 1,725" nut width neck. So I took the ruler to measure it again : 1,75" (1 3/4") !!! What the hell is going on ?! I was sure it was 1,725" ! So this did cast some doubt on my mind about my memory of these and I mesured the L-00TV nut : 1,725 in. !
Now, I do not understand why the L-OO TV plays easier than the L-1 ! Maybe it is the short twelve fret neck on a peculair body? I have to do one more comparative trial though. Life sometimes brings quite odd issues !


----------



## gretsch4me

Put a fresh set of EB Aluminum Bronze 13's on the '83 D-28. Oh Yeah!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

This beauty has been getting lost of my limited playing time lately:


----------



## mawmow

Played the Gibsons L-1 and L-00 paying attention to scale lenght (the L-00 being only 1cm shorter though its 12 free frets) and string spacing. Action is almost the same all from nut to twelfth fret with same string spacing at bridge. Neck shapes are also alike. I still do not understand why the L-1 appears more comfortable to play : Maybe I have a twisted mind ! :-/


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 and Taylor 322 : These two beasts could not sound more differently ! ;-)


----------



## numb41

Just picked this up today. Sounds great.


----------



## Scottone

numb41 said:


> Just picked this up today. Sounds great.
> View attachment 357405


Very nice....mid 60s I assume


----------



## numb41

Scottone said:


> Very nice....mid 60s I assume


1969


----------



## mawmow

Played many pieces from "50 Easy Irish Favorites for Classical Guitar" on the La Patrie Concert : Aaaaaasome !!!


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR28V


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee OM-09 : Aaaaaahhhhhsome !!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I played an Indonesian made fender . Honestly I don't understand why fender acoustics have such a bad reputation. I've played a number and none were anything to complain about


----------



## gretsch4me

The '89 D-35 sounded absolutely beautiful today..really inspiring if you know what I mean. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## numb41

Scottone said:


> Very nice....mid 60s I assume


I actually think this is a 66. Waiting for a second opinion.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 : I love its darker sound.


----------



## brucew

Dusted off my old ovation tuned it to ecdgad and revisited Andy Mckee's Rylynn. (one of my white whale songs). Getting further than last attempt, how far I will get............?


----------



## mawmow

Had a flash : Since the small twelve fret Gibson L-1 looks like a classical guitar, why not play it as a classical guitar on left hip ? Works better than in folk position !

It was after I packed and shipped the Hot Rod tricone...


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV saying farewell to its mate L-1 1928 Blues Tribute gone to Edmonton...


----------



## gretsch4me

Loving the sound of the D-18. 

Just thinking to myself, if I would have bought my D-18 first, I wouldn't have the three rosewood Martins. Heh, April fool!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

Sigma again; it’s the easiest to record.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy... Oh Yeah !!!


----------



## mawmow

Had a wonderful hour playing back to back Mahogany/Blackwood satin finish Taylor 322 (string ? surely P/Br) and all Mahogany nitro finish Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy (Martin Retro stings). The Martin has a bit longer scale and its body is a bit deeper; both are fourteen fretters. Well, I cannot say which I would prefer : they sound quite alike thoug their timber differ a bit. While the slimmer Taylor fits me perfectly well, I have to take care of my right arm posture on the deeper Martin body. Both turn out to be great axes anyway !


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert playing some Irish/Celtic pieces including some Turlough O'Carolan's stuff.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce...

I almost never play tricks on April 1st, but I did this year : I caught plenty of fishes among my relatives saying my new condo turned to a wet disaster because firefighters had to work on a fire in the condo just above mine ! ;-)
Why I did not do it on this forum ? Because you folks did not know I never play tricks on April 1st...


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

Took the Takamine G320 out of it's case after playing the Yamaha FS-310 for almost 3 weeks. That Yamaha is hard to put away. It took me a minute to get use to the longer scale of the Takamine and the slightly heavier string gauge. It has a nice crisp tone with lovely sustain.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce when I got back after mopping the floors at the condo (no "bass tub" !)...


----------



## gretsch4me

Flipping between the D-18 and D-28. So different, yet so alike....

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Everton FC

Just got done playing my old Yamato F-111! Good little office guitar.


----------



## mawmow

Some pop tunes on Ramirez R-4...


----------



## gretsch4me

Back on the D-18 and wondering if it would be worth it to try out a set of 80/20's next string change...or stick to PB's. Hmmm....

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Kala tenor, tuned in fifths, CGDA.


----------



## FatStrat2

My acoustic is a MIJ 1974 Epiphone FT-145; I string it w/ 10 - 52. I was surprised to find out Neil Young owns one too.


----------



## mawmow

Played some Irish/Celtic pieces from Jim Tosier's songbook on Alvarez AP66ESB parlor in DADGAD : Yes Sir !!!


----------



## Mooh

Had these two out for my morning lessons, one for standard, the other for dadgad. The cutaway had a mishap this week but just scars, no breaks.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 for a very short while... :-/


----------



## markxander

Enjoying the spring morning with a cup of coffee and my Waterloo WL-12


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce : I really enjoy playing this entry level orchestra beast !!!


----------



## gretsch4me

The '83 D-28 yesterday and back to the D-18 today. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## StratCat

My Art and Lutherie Legacy


----------



## Roots-Picker

Enjoyed a relaxing Saturday afternoon playing my CEO-7, and covered a lot of different material from Neil Young, Gerry Rafferty, Stevie Wonder, the list goes on.

Recently swapped out the stock Golden Age tuners for a set of Waverly‘s with snakewood buttons....adds a classy touch, IMHO. Also, replaced the stock plastic bridge pins with some genuine bone pins. (a “Martin pet peeve“ of mine...1st world problems, I know) I had to ream out the bridge pin holes a bit, which was twitchy as hell for me, but it turned out well. Sounds bigger than it is, an awesome couch guitar!


----------



## Wardo

D-18.

Got this Fishman passive humbucker a few days ago. Sounds ok and will only be used for recording at home. I don’t like the cable hanging out the sound hole but it’s a temporary install on whatever guitar I’m using at the time. All my guitars have a K&K and I’ll add this Fishman pickup so I can run it and the K&K into separate channels on the board and stick a mic in front of the guitar as well.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’ve been playing the Taylor a lot lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

I jammed with my neighbors yesterday afternoon in the back yard of our apt building using my Yamaha FS-310.


----------



## Mooh

Spent some time with this today, recording a sample for a prospective buyer. Plays beautifully, but it just doesn't get the traffic it should and I need the money, wolves being at the door.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mooh said:


> View attachment 360118
> View attachment 360119
> 
> 
> Spent some time with this today, recording a sample for a prospective buyer. Plays beautifully, but it just doesn't get the traffic it should and I need the money, wolves being at the door.


I use to watch a show call monster ranchers , and the evil villain’s name mooh. I always wondered what happened to him . Well I guess we now know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> I use to watch a show call monster ranchers , and the evil villain’s name mooh. I always wondered what happened to him . Well I guess we now know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spelled differently. Mine is Mooh, yours is Moo.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510... but I severely had broken the nail of the medius finger of my picking hand when a heavy box slipped from my hand at the condo....


----------



## Roots-Picker

mawmow said:


> Taylor 510... but I severely had broken the nail of the medius finger of my picking hand when a heavy box slipped from my hand at the condo....


I *hate* it when that happens!...
My wife and daughters make fun of me whenever I complain about breaking a picking nail, *and* when I apply clear topcoat to my 2nd, 3rd & 4th fingernails...women can be so cruel! 😬


----------



## Mooh

Much of my day is planned. Typically I don't work on Mondays, but I have a couple of Zoom lessons, the first on ukulele, the second on mandolin. The uke is a Kala all solid acacia tenor, re-entrant high G tuning. The mandolin is a Moon.


----------



## mawmow

Some Country Blues on Martin OODB...
I miss my nails : I felt as I was loosing technical skills !


----------



## mawmow

Some pop tunes on L-OO TV...


----------



## Mooh

Mostly a Godin LG electric so far today, just because, but did spend a little time with the cutaway House acoustic. Likely electric for my two remaining lessons.


----------



## mawmow

Some other pop tunes on Godin 5th Avenue.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce


----------



## jdto

I traded the wood-body Estralita in on this Style 0 last weekend. It’s gorgeous and sounds fantastic. It’s punchier and a bit twangier than the 12-feet steel NRP I have. I think the brass might have a touch more sustain, but it’s hard to tell for sure.


----------



## gretsch4me

Getting a little boxy sounding, so a fresh set of Martin MA550's was needed to liven things up a bit.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322...


----------



## mawmow

jdto said:


> It’s punchier and a bit twangier than the 12-feet steel NRP I have.


A "12-feet" instrument would take my whole newcoming man cave...


----------



## garretrevels

Recent Value Village find!! Late 60s Kay!


----------



## jdto

That's pretty cool!


----------



## jdto

Banging on the J-45 today, singing too loudly with some Chianti for company


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


> ... singing too loudly with some Chianti for company


Singing sauce. 

Ok, it's 3:00 AM and I'm ready to start recording .. lol


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Ave...


----------



## Mooh

Whatever. Just grabbed what was at hand to proofread my way through lesson material. I become a drooling imbecile after flexing the brain too much and I hardly remember what I played.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 after drawing some sketches on how I would place the whole furniture in my future man cave.

I had done some sketches as I beleved it would be 15 x 10 feet, but returned to the drawing table when I found it would be "only" 13 x 9 and now redesigned the whole things again as the wife wondered if we actually needed a 16 x 12 bedroom as she will mostly spend her leisure times in the huge livingroom (22 x 12 !) we will have so that I could have the master bedroom as my man cave "I would spend most of my time in". 

Question brought by these differences are : Could I put the Kef speakers of my Hi-Fi chain on their stands or on the TV table ? Could I keep my chesterfield or not ? I have to place a large guitar rack, a large PC work station, a large TV table, a Hi-Fi tower and speakers, a bookshelf and two CD/DVD shelves... and lamps as there is no light fixed to the concrete ceilings... :-?

We move in two weeks and I already moved most of my man cave content, our family library, my bar content, well, I had planned to move all I could by myself leaving the biggest/heaviest pieces to the "pros"...


----------



## zontar

Did some strumming & blues riffs on this
It's a classical, and I did take lessons in classical guitar--btu it sounds great for other stuff as well.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB... back from the condo where I did install some curtains... only two weeks to go now... Don't miss golf much : Still frezzing out there at night (good for Maple products though !) and we are announced a snow fall for tomorrow !


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18 sounded incredibly good today... So, I wonder if the DSS-17 I'm interested in is a radically different sound than the D-18, or not? I'm hoping it is, based on the YouTube clips I've watched. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce : I love its clear tone...


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert : The more I play it, the more I love it !!!


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert again...

I do not have much time to practise these days but I do at least a bit every day, though lazyly as my mind is wandering to incoming moving but, well, it pays anyway since a few touchy twists are slowly coming to be mastered ! 
P.S. My broken nail is now grown again : That's good to have it back to play !


----------



## Robert1950

To one I am shipping off to my granddaughter in Kelowna tomorrow. An Arts&Lutherie Parlour. I picked it up a few years ago for $60 with a Hercules guitar stand. Some kid had dinged it up a bit and tried to carve an Ed Sheeran cross into the top. Hung onto with hope of giving to here one day. Picked up a gig bag last year. She had started taking lessons (the tele she is using is too big). Changed the strings up 11-52s and bought a clip on tuner today. I'm keeping the Hercules though.


----------



## Mooh

The House cutaway for lessons, others for my own amusement. I restrung it with D’Addario XS strings for the first time this week. The XTs were good so I’m hopeful about the XSs.


----------



## gretsch4me

SP000-16R. I love how much more comfortable it is to play in comparison to my dreadnaughts without any significant loss in tone, or volume. I'd be curious to hear how an OMJM would compare as they (apparently) share a few similarities such as neck join, woods and bracing. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roots-Picker

Robert1950 said:


> To one I am shipping off to my granddaughter in Kelowna tomorrow. An Arts&Lutherie Parlour. I picked it up a few years ago for $60 with a Hercules guitar stand.


Way to go, Grand Dad!


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322...
I will move some of my beauties along with other things every day next week as the final move is in 11 days !
And I still wonder how I will arrange my "man cave" that will actually be smaller than expected. :-/ Should I shorten my guitar rack ???



gretsch4me said:


> SP000-16R. (...) I'd be curious to hear how an OMJM would compare as they (apparently) share a few similarities such as neck join, woods and bracing.


I have no idea, but I had seen a comparative video of first and second runs of OMJM : First run apparently sounded better...


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OOO-18...

I found a way to have a nicely cozy man cave at the condo... 
And yes, surprisingly, the wife agree !!! 

I should move my beloved acoustics to the condo this week...


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV...

Funny week : Each time I play on one of my beauties this week, I will tell it is moving to a new house... WITH ME where we should be even happier than we were and for a very long period !!!


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80... going to its new home tomorrow


----------



## gretsch4me

I'm having a tough time cycling thru my other Martins and continue to play the SP000-16R. The tone and timbre of this "little" guitar is making me think I need to get another 000/OM...


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322... moving tomorrow...
Last week in the house... :-/


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-00 TV again...


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert...
Tonight, Gibson L-OO TV !
These will be the last to cross the river to the condo tomorrow. 
The home made guitar rack is loaded and working fine !


----------



## mawmow

Well, I just moved the last guitars to the condo...
Won't play until... Wednesday, I guess !
Never had such a guitar vacation since... 
retirement, six years ago, I guess !


----------



## mawmow

Well, I succeeded in my wish to play today : Nothing is where we wish it to be, but I took a few minutes to bable on the Godin 5th Ave. It is not perfectly in tune and I am too tired to look for the damned hidden tuner ! LOL !!! I guess it is the more than welcome apero that forced some energy to sprout and help me laugh on this rainy day !


----------



## mawmow

Aaaaah ! Finally took a moment to sit in my new half installed man cave and grab my Godin 5th Avenue to play some of the pieces I have been working on this Spring. I should install the rest of my music room tomorrow, after my first 2021 golf round.


----------



## mawmow

Aaaaah ! First round of golf this morning ! I had the earliest tee time but there was a delay since the night dew had frozen : So, I had time to chat with some other members. Apparently one had a hard Covid time, but did not hear about any other, nor any death.

Back home, played La Parrie Concert for a while : Another "Aaaaaah !" moment ! 

I expect to finish to install my music room this weekend but acoustic sounds different...


----------



## gretsch4me

I've been playing the '83 D-28 for the last few days and absolutely lovin' it. Now I very, very seldom use a pick, but when my wife was away for a few days I experimented with a few different pick thicknesses. Anywho, something got all woken up in the D-28 that now produces even more beautiful tones reverting back to playing fingerstyle. I don't know what the picks did...cause a lot more vibration of the top, or whatever, but boy does this guitar sound good now. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Played Eastman AC122ce in my mew not totally installed music room.
I definitely hear that my guitars sound better in this new site.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV : Definitely appears to sound better in this new place !


----------



## mawmow

I play almost every single day again but time is missing after golf, aince we are still opening some boxes we moved and deciding where and how to place our things in this new environment.

Spent an hour playing the L-OO TV yesterday and even more time playing the Eastman today.


----------



## gretsch4me

My '89 D-35...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Two Kala tenor ukuleles, an all solid acacia tuned high G, and the resonator tuned low G. The former is loud and sweet and clear, the latter is down and dirty.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322...


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18 sounds mighty fine today 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OODB "told me" I was not in the vibe today...
It was right : I did not sleep much last night !


----------



## Mooh

This one for today's lessons, on a whim. I typically use another for instruction but I really had an urge for this one today.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18...

I do not play and roll my beauties enough : Too much stuff still take too much room in my new man cave ! :-/


----------



## Mooh

This has seen a lot of use this week. Sometimes nothing else will do.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert...


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Scott McCrea

I played my Hagstrom Orsa


----------



## Mooh

Scott McCrea said:


> I played my Hagstrom Orsa


Had to Google that. Very nice. How do you like it?


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce... Just love it !


----------



## Strat-O-Mechanical

I had some fun with my Collings D2Ha today. Since I got the guitar in 2010, I have never felt compelled to look at any other acoustics.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB : I was not a Martin fan until I got my OOO-18 (2014)...
I wish every acoustic fingerpicker to try an OODB... 

I dream of a Collings T or a SCGC, but, how expensive they are ! :-/


----------



## Mooh

Never met a Collings I didn’t like. Wish I could afford one right now.


----------



## gretsch4me

Martin rich and cash poor over here. Wouldn't mind trying any Boucher at some point soon though. 

Oh yeah, flipped between the D-18, D-35 and SP000-16R today trying to match the guitar to the sound in my head. SP000-16R is the winner. Yesterday the D-18 was the top of the pick...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo

2012 D18. Working on a gospel song and had to tune down to D. Something about turning water into wine or wine into water; I still need to get the words straight.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert...


----------



## Duntov

Taylor 414CE 2012-FLTD 

If I could only have one..... this is her...


----------



## Mooh

Between obligations I've been having some fun with this Gold Tone Weissenborn copy tuned to open F (CFCFAC) strung with D'Addario Flattops strings. The pickup is a Fishman Rare Earth humbucker. It's very lightly built and a bridge doctor style brace is supporting the bridge as it previously had a serious lean to it. Like many Gold Tone instruments it came with a fitted hardshell case. There's something cool about lapsteel on a hot summer day.


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80... some classical pieces...


----------



## Roots-Picker

Noodled around on my Collings OM2H after dinner tonight. I’ve had this guitar for about a year now. Beyond the top-notch tone and playability, the subtle aesthetic touches are pretty cool as well. I was particularly drawn to this acoustic visually by the unique ‘partial‘ ebony headstock overlay. Very grateful to have found this guitar!


----------



## mawmow

The Aria... again.
Yeah ! I am on a classical vibe by now.


----------



## gretsch4me

Threw a set of Ernie Ball Earthwood 80/20 mediums on the D-18. Wow!!

....and voila, new guitar day!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Indecisively, I kind of cycled through several acoustic and electric guitars today, switching them up every time I sat down. I‘m usually less fickle.


----------



## jdto

Mostly the 50s J-45 Original


----------



## Wardo

Cycled through acoustics, electrics, mandolin and worked on getting the pangolin dialed in; was gonna send it back but I like the neck carve on it and I think I have the electronics sorted out now, also switched from 11s to 10s which helped with a few things. It's a tricky guitar to get right with the resonator cone pickup and the P90; it was pretty bad at first but now I've got a sound from it that I like and I'm happy with it.


----------



## MTs393

My Martin OM-28 Marquis, love that one


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV :
Why the hell did I get it ?
Why the hell did I keep it ?
Because I used to feel a blues vibe playing it !!!


----------



## albaloney

I played my Flammang EL 35 Bella Voce.


----------



## mawmow

LaPatrie Concert mending some pop tunes...

Is my "man cave" coming ?
Yeah, but too slowly ! :-(


----------



## gretsch4me

Still having fun with the D-18.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Kala acacia ukulele, and Moon mandolin for online lessons; House guitar for my own amusement. Otherwise I didn’t play much, too many chores to do, and the hockey game starts shortly.


----------



## Mooh

Mostly this one so far today, Cervantes Crossover with palo escrito back and sides, and cedar top.


----------



## MTs393

Collings OM day!


----------



## gretsch4me

Haven't been able to put the D-18 away...sounds way too good!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Never met a Collings I didn't like, and a Martin D-18 is THE classic tone.



MTs393 said:


> Collings OM day!





gretsch4me said:


> Haven't been able to put the D-18 away...sounds way too good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce.
Still love it !


----------



## LastBirds

Changed my strings and played my Halcyon sitka/walnut dread made by Ed Bond. Delightful way to start the day 😁


----------



## gretsch4me

Put the D-18 down. Put new Aluminum Bronze mediums on the SP000-16R. Played it for a few minutes to let the strings settle. Put it back in the case. D-18 came back out. I'm in trouble...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

I played a few, but mostly my Halcyon GA.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB : Oh man ! What a wondeful beast !!!


----------



## Scottone

albaloney said:


> I played my Flammang EL 35 Bella Voce.


I've been drooling over Jorma Kaukonen's Flammangs while watching his live streams for the last few weeks.


----------



## albaloney

Scottone said:


> I've been drooling over Jorma Kaukonen's Flammangs while watching his live streams for the last few weeks.


Flammangs are exceptional guitars.


----------



## mawmow

LaPatrie Concert...


----------



## Mooh

Started the day with the Godin Progression electric but by the end I was playing my “you’ll have to pry it from my cold dead hands“ Beneteau flattop. Even stopped by the local for a dozen sets of acoustic strings in preparation for a summer of outside playing.


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee OM-09 : Oh man !


----------



## Mooh

Starting my day with the Outdoor Ukulele because it’s what I leave at the cottage for when I don’t bring a guitar. Indestructible, plays great, sounds okay, stays in tune even in the sun way better than other “plastic” ukes, though this is actually polycarbonate or something. The strap is made from an old belt of my Dad’s (when were men’s belts this narrow, the fifties?)


----------



## gretsch4me

Started the day with the SP000-16R, then the D-35, then the D-28 and now, yes you guessed it, the mighty D-18. I think I'm preferring the sound of mahogany over rosewood. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The great Larrivee OM-09 again.


----------



## jdto

My new baby! A Gibson Custom Shop 1960 Hummingbird Fixed Bridge. Yes, it sounds as glorious as it looks!


----------



## LastBirds

jdto said:


> My new baby! A Gibson Custom Shop 1960 Hummingbird Fixed Bridge. Yes, it sounds as glorious as it looks!
> View attachment 368842


Holy smokes! Congrats, that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## jdto

LastBirds said:


> Holy smokes! Congrats, that is a thing of beauty!


Thanks. I’ve always really liked them, but haven’t always gotten along with the neck profiles. I’ve owned a few in the past and all have moved on for various reasons. This one is by far the best of the bunch. Definitely a cut above the Standard and new Original ones that I’ve owned or played, although I really like the new Original series. Anyway, my left hand is done for the evening, but I’ll be back at it tomorrow!


----------



## Mooh

jdto said:


> My new baby! A Gibson Custom Shop 1960 Hummingbird Fixed Bridge. Yes, it sounds as glorious as it looks!
> View attachment 368842


That's one beautiful guitar.

Once upon a time, the Hummingbird (and Dove) was my idea of the ideal guitar. I had a number of close encounters with the model in the early '70s. Not sure what changed, but my tastes moved to less bling and the Martin D-18 thing. But now I see this Hummingbird and that old feeling reawakens.


----------



## jdto

Mooh said:


> That's one beautiful guitar.
> 
> Once upon a time, the Hummingbird (and Dove) was my idea of the ideal guitar. I had a number of close encounters with the model in the early '70s. Not sure what changed, but my tastes moved to less bling and the Martin D-18 thing. But now I see this Hummingbird and that old feeling reawakens.


I hear you. I appreciate the simple beauty of the D-18 and, for example, my Halcyon GA, which has no frills but the beautiful flamed walnut back and sides. The split parallelograms and the pickguard of the Hummingbird have always appealed to me despite being somewhat flashy. My dad has an old Southern Jumbo with the bound, split parallelogram neck, so maybe some of it comes from always admiring that guitar. And the faded red cherry burst is beautiful on this one. I find some of them to be a bit too orange, but this has enough red in it that I keep staring lol.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...


----------



## mawmow

Reconnected with some country blues in Open D on Seagull Performer ,


----------



## gretsch4me

Played the '83 D-28 for most of the day before going back to the, you guessed it, D-18.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Everton FC

My "new" Harmony "Stella" H927. See thread I just posted on this one. Perfect condition, in terms of being a player!


----------



## mawmow

Played some fingerstyle melodies on Taylor 412ce.
Geee ! I felt "rusted" ! :-/ It was about time I played those tunes again...


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...


----------



## Everton FC

Worked out both he Harmony "Stella" H927, and the Recording King ROS-9-TS. I don't play the Recording King enough - it's a fantastic instrument for the price I paid. Easy to play - real nice for fingers or pickin'. Strongly recommend these IF you can find one w/o the "Quality Control" issues...

The old Harmony is fantastic and fun, for fingerpicking!


----------



## mawmow

Today, lived a happy hour playing country blues tunes on the LaPatrie Concert : That beast helps stump the bass lines !


----------



## mawmow

Country Blues again but on Taylor 322 this very day.


----------



## Om42

Collings OM1A. Sweet, sweet Mahogany topped with Adirondack.


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4
Still smells cedar after all these years !


----------



## gretsch4me

The SP000-16R is just a singin'!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Played some jazzy tunes on the Gibson L-OO TV .


----------



## Tone Chaser

I have been so busy and distracted from playing for weeks. I decided it was time to check if the acoustics were hydrated enough.

I played the old nylon stringed, 1965 Goya G10, the K. Yairi, and the Tacoma Road King. My arthritis liked the Tacoma best today.

I was fixated on an ear worm by Garth Brooks that I never tried to play before. It was fun figuring out my version, or variation of ”The Dance”. Just seeing how far I could push the simplicity and perfection of that song, including the piano intro, and exit on the guitar.

After an hour and a half, the sponges were dampened, and acoustics put away.

15 minutes later, I was back at it with my thin bodied, beater Alvarez Artist, that always hangs out on the stand. Another 20 plus minutes or so. This guitar is just so playable with my hands arthritically challenged.


----------



## Scott25

Gibson J15 today!


----------



## mawmow

Rainy day... no golf...
Larrivee OM-09 playing melodies including some easy jazz standards.
Well, I had begun this session with the Gibson L-00 TV that was "forgotten" (oops !) on the attending stand yesterday.
P.S. My "man cave" is slowly getting installed : I do not forget I promised a view of my music room including my home made "guitars in cases" rack.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue : Ahhhh...some !


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322


----------



## 1979 930

1956 martin 0-18. Loving it


----------



## Mooh

Between other music responsibilities I grabbed the 12 string, a 1996 Beneteau, and flat picked a while.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 again...


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB


----------



## Scottone

Playing my 1950 Martin 00-17


1979 930 said:


> 1956 martin 0-18. Loving it


That was the one from Folkway, right? Good to hear that it worked out.


----------



## 1979 930

Scottone said:


> Playing my 1950 Martin 00-17
> 
> That was the one from Folkway, right? Good to hear that it worked out.


Yes it was ! They were amazing to deal with also.


----------



## Scottone

1979 930 said:


> Yes it was ! They were amazing to deal with also.


Yea, I've bought 2 from them myself


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18 sounds absolutely spectacular today. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

As of today, I'm done teaching lessons until September. This means I can start my days according to my own guitar needs or wants, not the demands of the job, and change it up a lot more. It'll be way nicer for two months.


----------



## JohnnyVancouver

1949 Martin D28 conversion by Brothers music shop!


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce...

From this weekend on, I will be even closer to my music room : I live in Quebec city, my golf club is on the south shore and the main bridge, Pierre Laporte, is almost completely closed for two weeks for, to say the least, major repairs ! So, no more commuting to my golf club for almost a month since they scheduled two ten days periods of closure but heavy rain would probably postpone some scheduled working days as the work has to be done on a dry surface !

By the way, the other bridge, Quebec bridge, a CNR property, is a century old, so at the end of its life. We also only have half the commuting boats this Summer ! We now have a tunnel project, a must, but some would argue against that.

So, I will end my "man cave" installation, write some personal arrangements and play more guitar !


----------



## Mooh

House kind of triple 0 size. It’s a little too hot to play outside so I sat in the slightly air conditioned front porch, played an hour or so, mostly fingerstyle stuff, and once in a while looked up to watch the world go by.


----------



## mawmow

Some country blues on La Patrie Concert.
Really love that guitar that you guys here made me discover !


----------



## Stephenlouis

1974 no..25 Ryoji and a 1977 no.30 Ryoji


----------



## Mooh

Back to the Cervantes crossover today. Porch playing.


----------



## mawmow

The La Patrie Concert again... 

P.S. I complained about bridge repairs that almost precluded commuting to the golf club, but, it turns out that so many people worked a B plan that the traffic on the bridge is no so bad. 
We also had rainy days that made golf much less attractive. 
I plan to try it anyway next days since there is much room on the starting times which is quite unusual since covid containment...


----------



## Mooh

I was up at 3:30 or so writing out lesson tunes for September and the Beneteau baritone was closest at hand for proof reading, as I had it out last night. For recording and performance this thing is vital, but in limited circumstances. Still, it’s a wonder to play. I change it’s tuning more than any other guitar, generally D or C# standard, or nearby alternates. Sure, it was originally bought for lower tunings, but those needs dried up, and at 27” scale length it’s ideal where I have it now. It’s my only jumbo and over the years it became increasingly difficult to play sitting folk style so like most guitars I sit with it classical posture. Maple, spruce, ebony, bone, Gotoh.

Seriously, if I had the coin these days, the same guitar is a smaller size would be close to the top of my want list.


----------



## mawmow

The La patrie again...
I am wandering through the bunch of Grossman's books these days to try new country blues pieces : I discovered some interesting ones !


----------



## Kerry Brown

OMG I forgot how good this guitar sounds, Yamaha LL16M. I have been playing electric’s almost exclusively, trying to write some blues rock songs for the last couple of months. My granddaughters were here for a sleepover. Their first since COVID. They take over my music room sleeping on an air mattress. All my amps were unplugged so I took out the Yamaha. All I can say is wow, Welcome back old friend.


----------



## jdto

In the summer, I usually end up brushing up on campfire versions of songs. Easy arrangements and cowboy chords on one guitar that I can mostly get through from memory. I’m finding myself in a bit of a Tragically Hip rabbit hole lately. Deceptively simple, yet complex songs, which is fun. I can make them as easy or as challenging as I want, depending on how adventurous I feel. 

I’ve been playing the J-45 this evening, as it’s the guitar that got the nod for the cottage trip


----------



## Mooh

Yesterday afternoon I drifted towards mandolin after getting a little weary of 6 string guitar. Jim Moon mandolin, made in Scotland, not sure of the year but I bought it new about 20 years ago, spruce/maple/Schaller, home made cocobolo and bone bridge, Weber tailpiece.


----------



## Everton FC

Mooh said:


> View attachment 372410
> View attachment 372411
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I drifted towards mandolin after getting a little weary of 6 string guitar. Jim Moon mandolin, made in Scotland, not sure of the year but I bought it new about 20 years ago, spruce/maple/Schaller, home made cocobolo and bone bridge, Weber tailpiece.


----------



## Everton FC

Playing my 1965 Harmony "Stella" H927. We are leaving for the in-laws farm in most-rural Sask. Will be cannibalizing the rosewood nut and tuners of a late 30's Harmony hanging on the wall on the farm, so I can restore my Supertone, using actual period-pieces. A week off from work and Calgary! Very much looking forward to playing the old Raven dreadnought I strung up a few years ago that sits idle in a closet on the farm. I should bring it home and restore it! Nothing fancy, all "lammie", but the old Raven is not a bad player.


----------



## gretsch4me

The new Gibson J-15. I'm impressed...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee OM-09 today


----------



## l.a.solis

A shitty fender


----------



## Mooh

2008 Joshua House flattop.


----------



## mawmow

l.a.solis said:


> A shitty fender


You enjoy playing it, don't you ? 

Today, Ramirez R-4 (nylon)...


----------



## Izzydoobop

Hey All, new to the site.
My 34 epi triumph. It does it all, from roots to swing. With late 40's floating dearmond fhc. Makes me smile every time I pick it up.
Found it last year on the internet for a pretty good deal. Needed a neck reset and a new bridge. But now it's perfect, and will live past my best before date.


----------



## Mooh

Outdoor Ukulele brand ukulele outdoors.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...


----------



## gretsch4me

I gone and woked-up the good ole D-28 today. Thought it'd be pissed off I got a Gibson, but, nope...sounds better than it's ever sounded actually. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Home again and it’s damp and dreary outside, so…


















La Patrie Concert.


----------



## mawmow

My great all Mahogany Martin OODB playing most of the pieces from the thin "Fingerpicking Country" songbook.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 playing pieces from "Fingerpicking Ballads" little songbook.
Geeee ! Those strings are worn out ! 
Fortunately, I still have a bunnch pf those Martin MSP4100.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 playing some pieces from the "Fingerpicking Acoustics" little songbook.
I feel some arrangements as mean, while others are great.


----------



## Lul4Arm

1980sh Flambeau. A $500 guitar that would cost 5000 to replace.


----------



## Lul4Arm

this year I bought a beautiful Larrivee in an attempt to upgrade. Not as good to me. Then I bought a 66 Gibson J45. Also not an upgrade. Picked this up again and realized that its home.


----------



## Mooh

Joshua House bouzouki/octave-mandolin/mando-cello/whatever, tuned since new in 2004 to GDAE an octave lower than mandolin and violin. I'm sometimes tempted to string it as a double course tenor (CGDA) in octave pairs just for shits and giggles but I'm too lazy to do the set-up. Cedar top, some sort of walnut (from Josh's stash) back and sides, walnut (from my own wood stash) and purpleheart neck, ebony and maple burl fretboard, purpleheart rosette, Gotoh machine heads. 

Go outside and play.


----------



## Everton FC

Lul4Arm said:


> 1980sh Flambeau. A $500 guitar that would cost 5000 to replace.
> View attachment 373462


That's a cool old guitar! I played my '65 Harmony Stella H927 today. I was away for a week, strummed the in-laws old Raven dread whilst out on the farm in Sask - most rural Sask, I might add.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce on "Fingerpicking Pop" little songbook pieces.


----------



## gretsch4me

The '89 D-35 is sounding really, really sweet today. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

I was strumming on my Hummingbird this morning. As you can see, it is well-protected by a dangerous Yorkie.


----------



## mawmow

Played some pieces from "Fingerpicking Acoustics" on the Martin OOO-18 (2014) wearing fresh Martin MSP4100 strings : No doubt the old one were well worn out !!! 
P.S. I had bought a bunch of those MSP4100 string sets so, I am fortunately not on the verge to get short of them...


----------



## Mooh

Kala tenor resonator ukulele, low G tuning (GCEA, like a guitar's first four strings at fret 5), biscuit bridge, pressed arched back. I use it almost exclusively for blues and folk styles. Had to go outside to play as there are two others working from home today, and it's my duty to stay out of the way.


----------



## Mooh

This morning, Billie listened to me playing some country blues on the GoldTone Weissenborn copy in open F (CFCFAC).


----------



## mawmow

Rainy day this morning...
La Patrie Concert, Taylor 322, and Martin OOO-18 !


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce to play pieces from the "Fingerpicking Ballads" little songbook.


----------



## gretsch4me

Enjoying the huge sounds from the Gibson J-15 today. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

"Fingerpicking Pop" on Gibson L-OO TV


----------



## mawmow

"Fingerpicking Acoustic" on the Gibson L-OO TV...


----------



## mawmow

Got my 2006 Taylor 510 out : I had not played it since I realigned the neck before I moved last May. The DR Dragon Skin strings were still like new.
As I played some tunes from "Fifty Easy Celtic..." with capo on second fret, I found the beast sounded good but thin. When I took out the capo to play some "Fingerpicking Celtic", the beast came back to life.
Not to self : Do not use a capo on the Taylor 510 and Dragon Skin strings...


----------



## Mooh

Today I grabbed the guitar that was closest at hand to play outside. Beneteau in open G (DGDGBD) for a mix of instrumental folk and blues. Later I grabbed the La Patrie Concert for classical and celtic in the front porch, but admittedly I get distracted watching people and traffic go by. All fingerpicking.


----------



## mawmow

Tried a few pieces from Jim Tozier's "Celtic Solos" book, say on Seagull Performer in DADGAD and Guild F-30 in CGCGCD : It was fun !


----------



## Mooh

Same instruments as yesterday. Worked up a couple of light fingerstyle arrangements using Finale music writing software, wrote an original tune as well. Hopefully I’ll change things up tomorrow.


----------



## Mrserc

I need some posts so I can post in buy and sell! So far today I played my Martin 000-18 GE.. but still more of the day to go.


----------



## mawmow

Reopened the songbook "The Beatles for Classical Guitar" and played some pieces on the still Cedar smelling Ramirez R-4. Also played some other pieces from "Fingerpicking Standards".


----------



## Mrserc

Played my 1947 LG-2 so far this morning.. some John Moreland, about the only time I try to use single finger travis picking and still find myself reverting to folk fingerstyle by accident anyway.


----------



## Mooh

Hung up the nylon for now and played the House 000 slothead.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert...


----------



## Mooh

Actually had two real live face-to-face lessons today. Didn't plug in for either of them and used a Beneteau flattop for one and the Gold Tone resonator bass for the other.


----------



## mawmow

Just babbled on the Martin OOO-18...


----------



## gretsch4me

Playing the J-15 and thinking about experimenting with a medium set of Ernie Ball Aluminum Bronze and a bit of a neck and saddle tweak. It's strung with medium EB 80/20's now and It's been about a month since I got it. But this Gibson is sounding so mighty good I might hold off doing it for a few more days. Lovin' it!!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Everton FC

Have the old Harmony H927 (1965) tuned to open D. Sounds good, but I'm struggling to see how much I can do with this old parlour, these days. Switched to the Recording King in my signature, and found peace of mind. Moved onto the old Yamaha FG-331 from '77, and I was back in my safe space...


----------



## mawmow

Played more seriously on the Martin OOO-18...

P.S. Geee ! Felt as I was loosing skill...


----------



## bw66

Lots of camping this month - which means the Tanglewood TW-33 is getting more mileage than usual.


----------



## gretsch4me

Didn't plan on using them, but thought why not. Restrung the J-15 with a set of Martin SP lights (MSP4100 I believe and NLA- too bad), sanded the saddle down a bit, and a truss rod adjustment to straighten out the neck. So now the action is a bit lower and far more comfortable and enjoyable to play. Even reverting back to 12's, I can't believe how musical, full and lush this guitar sounds...and sustains? All I can say is no buyers remorse for this guitar...at all. Matter of fact, I prefer the tone and timbre of the J-15 over my D-28 (gasp!). 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Everton FC

Thinking of selling my '65 Harmony H927. So I'm playing the heck out of it! My daughter, 13, is playing the Recording King in my signature. Three of my four kids play - my eldest, she's the only one who doesn't. My 18 year old son is great. Off on a music scholarship to university in Ontario, in a few weeks (viola).


----------



## Mooh

Had a nice acoustic jam with old friends last night and I mostly played the Gold Tone resonator bass, but did use a flattop on one song and a Gold Tone 5 string banjo on another.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB...


----------



## mawmow

LaPatrie Concert...


----------



## Mooh

Accidentally bumped into this as it hung in my shop, unplayed for ages. Blew the dust off, played a few notes and thought I should donate it. It was a souvenir from a niece and her (then) boyfriend years ago. She has moved on, I mean, REALLY moved on, and I'm sure this doesn't hold any sentimental value to anyone anymore.

Besides this, I played the usual guitars I brag about here.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV...


----------



## Mooh

A Dobro is always a good choice.


----------



## mawmow

First, the Gibson L-OO TV in standard EADGBE, then the Seagul Performer in DADGAD.


----------



## gretsch4me

Fresh set of EB Aluminum Bronze 13's on the '89 D-35 and 80/20 13's on the '98 SP000-16R. 

So, floating between these two. But wow, the D-35 just sounds so awesome!!! 



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Restrung four guitars. D’Addario.


----------



## richwill262

Taylor 414ce


----------



## Mooh

richwill262 said:


> Taylor 414ce


Ovangkol back and sides? Nice. I had an ovangkol Washburn years ago, should have kept it.


----------



## gretsch4me

...and a fresh set of Aluminum Bronze 13's on the '83 D-28. My world's a better place today...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmatt1972

Duncan Africa Selah. Great fingerstyle guitar.


----------



## Mooh

mrmatt1972 said:


> Duncan Africa Selah. Great fingerstyle guitar.


Cool. I've followed DA on Facebook since it appeared there and have been impressed with the business model and the guitars look amazing.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce playing some Country Blues from Grossman's songbooks


----------



## mrmatt1972

Mooh said:


> Cool. I've followed DA on Facebook since it appeared there and have been impressed with the business model and the guitars look amazing.


I heard about them years ago but found one on kijiji recently. The action was not great when I got it, it had been overhumidified, but my luthier put it through a heat press and got it perfect. The lower priced models (which I have) are made by the apprentices (so not as fancy and with some imperfections), the higher priced ones are by the masters. I would say they are a no brainer for the price. It plays a lot like that Marc Benneteau you bought from me. Jay Duncan was another Larrivee apprentice, so that makes sense to me.

It is a very loud, very articulate guitar.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322...

Since I can barely play golf (bridge closed and awkward meteo), and am tired of playing same songs on and on, I quite ended my music room installation and cleared a few projects from the never ending "to do" list.

I also watched a few instructional videos about songwriting (cf. quite valuable Andea Stolpe's videos), now planning to upgrade Guitar Pro and begin to work again at my own tablatures of good old tunes I have in a bunch of songbooks, as well a some pieces of my own : This should occupy my leisure times during the next cold season.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 : I love its sounds and its shorter scale easier to play.


----------



## Mooh

House 000 and GoldTone Weissenborn so far, but the neighbour has been running his noisy compressor so I gave up and hit the back deck for some surfing and a nap. The wind in the trees helps.


----------



## gevans378

Martin D-35 and my Avante Gryphon.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert : Just love this affordable classical guitar !


----------



## mawmow

Today, the Spanish classical nylon Aria AC-80...
Does not sound that much Spanish : It sounds nice on pop melodies.


----------



## gretsch4me

Started off the morning with the Gibson J15, switched to the D-28 at around noon and now the D-18 calls. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

The House slothead today. It’s had a lot of use this summer. That’s Otis again, he doesn’t leave my side much.


----------



## gretsch4me

The '89 D-35 is sounding pretty darn good today! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The all-Mahogany Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy...
Does the complete name add anything to its great sound ?
No, but it is longer to write !


----------



## Roots-Picker

Visiting my daughter here in Regina, and her partner pulled out his Dad’s early 70’s EKO 12-string dreadnaught, made in Italy. Bolt on neck, a very sturdily-built and heavy instrument with a big, jangly tone. EKO’s were fairly commonly seen in Montreal during the 60’s and 70’s and this one is in excellent shape.
Brought back some great memories for sure! I don’t play much 12-string, but I had a blast going through my limited repertoire.


----------



## Mooh

@Roots-Picker Cool 12 string.

I haven't played an acoustic guitar yet today, just an electric lawn mower and electric weedeater. I did play an acoustic Swede saw though.


----------



## gretsch4me

D-18 takes the day. Something I've been meaning to do for a while now...take about 2mm off the saddle to bring the action down a bit more to my liking. Man, I nailed it!! Action is much, much better and slinkier and sounds better too. Love'n it!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Though I also have a mandolin and a ukulele with me, this is all I have played the last few days away from home.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18...


----------



## gretsch4me

The '83 D-28 is sounding mighty big and magical today. Long story short. I was going thru some of my old guitar stuff where I found an old Jazz III pick (1.4mm I believe). I seem to recall that I did not like it at the time (years ago) and never used anything thicker than .88's. Not only that, but I've been playing fingerstyle (flesh only) for years and to my ears that was the sound I preferred. Only occasionally did I try to use whatever thin picks I had, only to think MEH! as far as tone was concerned only to put them away in a dark drawer again. 

So, Jazz III in hand, D-28 in the other, played a G chord and KABOOM!!! Noodled some more on some Neil Young songs and became even more amazed at how this old guitar gut rumbled back to a glory that I really didn't know existed before!! I'm slowly trying to get my flatpicking skills going again now.

Been playing for 45 years and the lesson I learned...a 50 cent pick can make all the difference in the world! Wondering now what a Blue Chip pick would do...hmmm.



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

gretsch4me said:


> The '83 D-28 is sounding mighty big and magical today. Long story short. I was going thru some of my old guitar stuff where I found an old Jazz III pick (1.4mm I believe). I seem to recall that I did not like it at the time (years ago) and never used anything thicker than .88's. Not only that, but I've been playing fingerstyle (flesh only) for years and to my ears that was the sound I preferred. Only occasionally did I try to use whatever thin picks I had, only to think MEH! as far as tone was concerned only to put them away in a dark drawer again.
> 
> So, Jazz III in hand, D-28 in the other, played a G chord and KABOOM!!! Noodled some more on some Neil Young songs and became even more amazed at how this old guitar gut rumbled back to a glory that I really didn't know existed before!! I'm slowly trying to get my flatpicking skills going again now.
> 
> Been playing for 45 years and the lesson I learned...a 50 cent pick can make all the difference in the world! Wondering now what a Blue Chip pick would do...hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I have other picks that I use on occasion, but overall I find my Blue Chip TD-45 (1.14 mm) always wins out in the end for a balance between growl, authority and high end. I have a heavier TD-60 (1.5 mm), but I find it too bassy for strumming. The only guitar where I wasn’t quite as much of a fan was my LG-2, but it still sounds good there. I think I might grab the 1 mm TD-40 for the small body and for getting a brighter tone from the big bodies.

Today I’ve been strumming and picking on the 50s Original J-45 with that same TD-45.


----------



## mawmow

Today : Eastman AC122ce
The beast sounds great !


----------



## Mooh

My number one Beneteau. Been working the fingerstyle stuff pretty hard this summer, and this guitar can do anything.


----------



## mawmow

My nails were just great today so that I dared play my great Taylor 510 wearing 0,013" gauge string. Gee !!! I had almost forgotten how it sounds amazing !!!


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee OM-09 : Sounded good though in need for fresh strings...


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18 with a fresh set of medium EB Aluminum Bronze and tuned to Eb. This is the first time with these strings on this guitar "and lovin' it" (as Maxwell Smart used to say...dating myself). 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The Gibson L-OO TV...


----------



## Lunnen

Newly acquired ‘46 Martin 000-18 in original condition. I have trouble putting it down.


----------



## Mooh

@Lunnen 

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Lunnen

Mooh said:


> @Lunnen
> 
> Wow, just wow!


Thank you @Mooh. It is a wonderful guitar. It is extremely light at just over 3lbs. Mainly due to the ebony truss rod. But just a very lightly built guitar. All original. I am very lucky to have been able to acquire it. It was well looked after. I also have an old chipboard case that I assume is original. 😊


----------



## gretsch4me

Lunnen said:


> Newly acquired ‘46 Martin 000-18 in original condition. I have trouble putting it down.
> View attachment 378046


What a beauty! Congrats!!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Okay, I was just playing my 2014 Marrin OOO-18... 

@Lunnen : Yeah the OOO-18 is great !!!
And your "46 one appears like brand new !


----------



## Mooh

House, again, though others have been out.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB to record a video (Piano Man/Billy Joel, fingerstyle version) to be sent to two grandchildren to underline their anniversary.

I had done A Field of Gold/Sting on the OOO-18 for my brother and brother-in-law yesterday.

Yeah ! I send the same pieces to relatives who would rarely visit each other, LOL !


----------



## Mooh

Running through celtic tunes on this simply beautiful summer afternoon. Beneteau guitar.


----------



## mawmow

Some Celtic fingerpicking arrangements on the Larrivee OM-09 with fresh GHS P/Br strings...
This is my last set of those strings I had found stiffer and faster to corrode.
I had tried ernie ball Al/Br but found they sounded as hammer !
I recently tried John Pearse that were fine but corroded quite fast.
Should give a try to d'Addario EJ again (EXP sounded dead !).


----------



## gretsch4me

I had a set of Claptons Choice in 12's laying around and thought, why not put them on the Martin SP000-16R. So I did. And I like them, or should I say the resulting tonal improvements. I had previously tried them on my D-28 and they sounded more than pretty flimsy and ripped them off. Anywho, the SP000-16R sounds way, way better- richer, fuller, reverting back to 12's (from 13's) and tuned to 440 (from Eb). 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Some of the usual pieces from my "wrapped up" folder on my Taylor 412ce...


----------



## mawmow

Stucked with the Taylor 412ce....
A local retailer announces two used Collings...


----------



## Mooh

Mostly a pair of House guitars as it was my first day of face to face lessons since before the last lockdown. I usually mix it up a bit but so much time is taken up with administrative and new music and resource stuff that I kept it simple. Good to be back to work though.


----------



## mawmow

The so nice Taylor 322...


----------



## gretsch4me

The Gibson J15. Put the EB Aluminum Bronze 13's on. Tuned down to Eb. Holy crap! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

LaPatrie Concert...


----------



## gretsch4me

The '83 D-28 is sounding beautiful today.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Not very present here : Not playing much these days...


----------



## gretsch4me

...and then there's days when the D-35 sounds a whole bunch better than all your other guitars....

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## gretsch4me

...Gibson J15 speaks today. Hey? Nobody else playing? 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

The day started with electric guitar, but soon the Gold Tone resonator bass came out to play acoustically. I like the sound and feel of the D'Addario Nylon Tapewound EBT92 strings that I've been using for a year or two, but they don't last as long as the Chromes.






Bass Guitar Strings | Phosphor Bronze, XT Nickel, NYXL, & More | D'Addario


As one of the world's leading guitar string companies, D'Addario offers multiple lines of bass guitar strings including Phosphor Bronze, XT Nickel, XL Chromes, & more. Learn more about the bass guitar strings we have to offer today.



www.daddario.com


----------



## Mooh

Also played these awesome acoustics today. Gretsch Catalina with an extra Pearl snare. Since Covid I haven't done much on them, relegating them to a bedroom to make space in the lesson room for my "zoom suite", but I'm back at them now. I will resume my search for nice crash and ride cymbals. I'm absolutely not a real drummer, but I fantasize about being one.


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

I forgot to come here and name my Taylor 510 I played, yesterday. 
I can now get back to my music room daily.

P.S. The sad days are quite over now since my dad passed away. It is as bad as it can be but a quite fast ending for an exceptional man that have been sick for the last thirty years:
A fall causing a debilitating pelvic fracture last week was the last drop that pushed him to decide he would stop the haemodialysis sessions and allow his multiple organs failures to win over his so long living battle. He will miss us. We will now get as closer as we can to our quite healthy surviving mother who lives 125 km away.


----------



## gretsch4me

Sorry for your loss. My condolences. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunnen

‘47 LG-2 today


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> I forgot to come here and name my Taylor 510 I played, yesterday.
> I can now get back to my music room daily.
> 
> P.S. The sad days are quite over now since my dad passed away. It is as bad as it can be but a quite fast ending for an exceptional man that have been sick for the last thirty years:
> A fall causing a debilitating pelvic fracture last week was the last drop that pushed him to decide he would stop the haemodialysis sessions and allow his multiple organs failures to win over his so long living battle. He will miss us. We will now get as closer as we can to our quite healthy surviving mother who lives 125 km away.


My sincere condolences.


----------



## gretsch4me

I don't always bust out the D-35, but when I do...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Restrung the baritone with mediums (D'Addario EJ17) so that I can tune it to D standard.


----------



## mawmow

Thanks guys for your kind words.

Today, Martin OODB...


----------



## Mooh

Spent some time with the Moon mandolin this evening.


----------



## StratCat

My newly acquired 2003 Epiphone Elite Texan


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert...


----------



## Roots-Picker

I recently “repossessed“ my father’s 1953 Martin 0-15 from long-term loan to my daughter in Regina. I had let her use this precious heirloom as she was learning to play guitar, and the small body and short scale made chords a little easier for her to play. However, she recently moved out to an acreage and no longer has time to play, so after 4 years away it’s now back in my collection.

Tonight I pulled it out, restrung it and greatly enjoyed its unique all-mahogany tone. I also brought out my 2015 CEO-7 and introduce him to his ‘older cousin’. There was definitely a contrast in tones, with the CEO-7 having more bass along with the dry but crisp Adirondack top end, and the 0-15‘s balance tone and sweet mids & highs. Interestingly though, they both ‘sound like Martins’ just in different ways. A fun night all around….


----------



## Scottone

Roots-Picker said:


> I recently “repossessed“ my father’s 1953 Martin 0-15 from long-term loan to my daughter in Regina. I had let her use this precious heirloom as she was learning to play guitar, and the small body and short scale made chords a little easier for her to play. However, she recently moved out to an acreage and no longer has time to play, so after 4 years away it’s now back in my collection.
> 
> Tonight I pulled it out, restrung it and greatly enjoyed its unique all-mahogany tone. I also brought out my 2015 CEO-7 and introduce him to his ‘older cousin’. There was definitely a contrast in tones, with the CEO-7 having more bass along with the dry but crisp Adirondack top end, and the 0-15‘s balance tone and sweet mids & highs. Interestingly though, they both ‘sound like Martins’ just in different ways. A fun night all around….
> 
> View attachment 380733


Nice guitar, especially considering the connection with your dad. I have a '50 00-17 that seems to be getting the most play time lately.


----------



## Mooh

Very much a resonator day.


----------



## mawmow

Palyed some Country Blues on the Gibson L-00 TV


----------



## Mooh

Unlike yesterday when I used the resonator bass, Dobro, and a ukulele for lessons, maybe today I'll just stick to the Dobro and an electric. One of my appointments today is with a piper and one has to be loud even with his chanter.


----------



## mawmow

Today : Martin OODB, Yeah !


----------



## Everton FC

Just picked up a 2007 Alvarez FR20SM. Solid Mahogany top, mahogany back and sides - my first venture into "all Hog". This guitar gets great reviews, even though new, it was $230.00 max. I got mine for much, much cheaper. Nothing wrong with it - could use a smidge of humidity - but otherwise, in decent shape. Put on some D'Addario XT Lights 12-53, and don't mind the sound, but I may swap these for some Monel's, just to see the difference (I've never tried Monel's, and hear they are nice on an all "hog" acoustic). This guitars loud when strummed, not so loud when fingerpicked, but the fingerpicking sounds wonderful. Strings spacing a bit narrow, but I have small hands. Narrower it seems than my old Yamaha FG. All in all, for what I paid ("tuppence"), this is a great edition to my not-so-expensive family of acoustics. Anyone else here own one? (Added this quote as a new topic, as well).


----------



## bw66

Same guitar as always, but finally at a different venue!


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OODB again...



Everton FC said:


> Just picked up a 2007 Alvarez FR20SM. Solid Mahogany top, mahogany back and sides - my first venture into "all Hog". (...) Put on some D'Addario XT Lights 12-53, and don't mind the sound, but I may swap these for some Monel's, just to see the difference (I've never tried Monel's, and hear they are nice on an all "hog" acoustic). (...) Anyone else here own one? (Added this quote as a new topic, as well).


I own a little all Mahogany Alvarez AP66 parlor (1 3/4" nut width) and an all Mahogany Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy. I have D'Addario EJ-16 on the Alvarez I keep in Open G, while the Tweedy came with Monel Retro 0,012". I never swithed strings so far, though I find the Alvarez tone quite high. But I had tried D'Addario EJ and Monel on the Loar LH-700 VS I had (you can find my review on this forum). The Loar Co. guys would suggest the EJ strings, but as I read some forum and wanted to try Monel, I tried these. The EJ made the Loar sound quite country (reminding Maybelle Carter's Wildwood Flowers sounds) while the Monel made it sound jazzy. Bottom line is I was to ban the Monel until I tried the Tweedy at the local store : I bought the Tweedy with the Monel on and never felt I should switch to any other set of strings. Another guy had EJ on his OODB, and wondered if he would switch to Monel because he founded the EJ tone too high. Hope it helps.


----------



## mawmow

Paid myself a sweet moment playing some melodies on the basic Eastman AC122ce this afternoon.


----------



## Mooh

Didn't even touch a guitar yesterday. Instead, I went up north and stored my kayak and utility trailer at a buddy's place, picked wild apples, took a load of junk to the dump, came home to hang out with the Mrs, then crashed early. Maybe I can make up for lost (as it were) time today.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 through many styles...


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4...


----------



## mawmow

Stopped at a local music store... and tried some Collings (O1 and OM1) : Oh man !!! The O1 is a little smaller than the OM1, but with a deeper body. Both sides sound great !!! As they had a Martin OOO-18, I made a short comparison since I do own an OOO-18. Geee ! The OOO-18 is clearly bassier, while the Collings sound nearer to my OOO-18 with capo at second fret. Sing after me : "If I had a million...."


----------



## Mooh

Never met a Collings I didn’t like.


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> Never met a Collings I didn’t like.


That is what I read somewhere else too... 

Today MY own Martin OOO-18 : Geee in need of fresh string again !!!


----------



## mawmow

Today, Taylor 322...


----------



## gretsch4me

Gibson J-15. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Mostly the Dobro (round neck), for no particular reason other than I'm in love with it and it inspires me to approach guitar a little differently.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert and Martin OOO-18.


----------



## gretsch4me

Having a hard time putting the J15 down. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert...


----------



## Mooh

Spent part of the day recording a French-Canadian tune, Reel Eugene, using the Cox mandolin and House slot head for melody, the same guitar for rhythm, and a Godin electric bass (essentially a PJ). Banjo will likely be added, either tenor or guitjo.


----------



## mawmow

Some Irish tunes on the La Parrie Concert : I love the sounds of the Jerry Willard's arrangements in standard tuning with capo 2nd fret.

@Mooh : I will look for that reel... Our French Canadian traditional fiddle music was quite influenced by the Irish music.


----------



## gretsch4me

Had to pry the J15 out of my hands so I could give the D-18 a go. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Some Irish tunes on the La Parrie Concert : I love the sounds of the Jerry Willard's arrangements in standard tuning with capo 2nd fret.
> 
> @Mooh : I will look for that reel... Our French Canadian traditional fiddle music was quite influenced by the Irish music.


Normally I would have called my fiddle playing duo mate but…Covid, you know.






Here's a link to the notes, though I've obviously messed with the chords:









Reel Eugène


A reel with six settings and twenty-six comments.




thesession.org


----------



## mawmow

Some Pop melodies on Gibson L-OO TV


----------



## gretsch4me

... the '83 D-28. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

My new baby: 000-28


----------



## Mooh

@jdto Real nice. Love the 000 shape.


----------



## jdto

Mooh said:


> @jdto Real nice. Love the 000 shape.


I’ve always been intrigued by them and had a couple of Eastmans come and go, but this one is something! I had no intention of getting another acoustic and was quite pleased with my little flock. Curiosity got me when I was at Long & McQuade one day because I’d never tried the 000-28, but rather 000-18s, which are great, as well as OM-28s and 21s. It’s comfortable to play, sounds great and I like the neck a lot, which surprised me as I’ve not always liked Martin necks. I gave it some days but couldn’t shake it from my mind, so I did some trading in and here it is.


----------



## Mooh

Playing the Gold Tone guitar-banjo a lot today but will switch back to a flattop or electric for the remainder of today's lessons. Currently the 6 string banjo is set-up open back with a Remo Fiberskyn head.


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OOO-18 to record a melody for a relative's anniversary...


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OOO-18 again...


----------



## gretsch4me

The J-15 just keeps on ending up in my sweaty hands. Played the D-18 today for a while too. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Recorded two other pieces with the Martin OODB for two other anniversaries this week.
Yeah, my elder son's wife and their three kids birthdays are all in early Fall !


----------



## jdto

Running through some campfire-style Beatles from this book. Man, they sure put together some great-sounding progressions










The 000-28 is the guitar of choice for the long weekend in rainy Grand Bend.


----------



## mawmow

The Seagull Performer was kept in OpenD (DADF#AD) and DADGAD...
But I was not playing it very often. 
So, I retuned it in standard EADGBe to play some ballads.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB : What a great all Mahogany beast !


----------



## gretsch4me

The mighty D-18. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## wyq17

1920s Oscar Schmidt Stella


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322...


----------



## gretsch4me

While switching from the D-18 to the J-15 this morning I noticed something I never really paid any attention to before.

The neck on the J-15 vibrates/resonates a heck of a lot more than on the D-18. Same strings, same tuning, sort of the same dovetail joints with the primary difference being the use of maple on the J-15 , vs mahogany (Spanish cedar?) on the D-18. 

I thought the tingling I experience in the left hand while playing the J-15 for a length of time were a result from stupid/poor/sloppy playing positions/techniques. Nope! The neck is a friggin' vibrator!! 

I'm thinking this is a really good thing. Not that the neck is going to vibrate off. Anyway, It'd be curious if J-45 owners experienced something similar.





Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

the Taylor 322 again...


----------



## Mooh

Mixed it up a bit for today’s lessons by using the cutaway House when I needed a guitar but used a tenor banjo and mandolin for lots of melody playing while students working on chord rhythms. The Gold Tone resonator bass handled the lone bass lesson. Every once in a while the exposure to a new instrument inspires a student or pursue one.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer


----------



## gretsch4me

Back to the D-18...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## superfly

I did not play it, but I have a weird story from this morning:

Bought some powdered graphite lube to lube the nuts on my guitars, and started loosening up the strings on my Yamaha F-310. After several UNWINDS on the high E tuning machine, the string [email protected]#$ WTH...


----------



## Mooh

For lessons yesterday, my time was split between a couple of House flattops and the Godin Progression electric posted in that other thread. The only recreational playing happened during the breaks between appointments so I didn't pick up anything else. Looks like rain today so I'll switch it up.


----------



## mawmow

This rainy day was Godin's day : Godin 5th Avenue archtop, followed by Seagull Performer, then the La Patrie Concert nylon. 
No golf today...  Unfortunately, my golf season would end tomorrow...
Yep ! The cold full-time guitar season will begin Monday... until May 2022 !


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce this afternoon.

P.S. Yep ! Golf season ended this morning... :-/


----------



## Mooh

Spent some time today with the resonator bass, a Godin LG with P-90s, and a Dobro. 

The most fun was tracking parts for tinwhistle and melodion. There will be a harmony tinwhistle part to add tomorrow.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO18...
Like it more than the Taylor 412ce I guess.

During the incoming cold season, I could point some of my beloved to get by the door next Spring... maybe to afford the great Collings that sticks to my mind !!!


----------



## mawmow

Today, I practiced "Nobody knows you when you're down and out" back and forth on the La Patrie Concert and the Aria AC-80. 
I cannot decide which I like most as they sound quite alike though the Aria has a bit smaller body made of Red Cedar/Rosewood while the La Patrie has a little larger body (same depth) made of Red Cedar/Mahogany. Same strings, about same age...


----------



## StratCat




----------



## gretsch4me

...the Gibson J15. This guitar just keeps on sounding beautiful and the short scale neck makes it a lot more comfortable than my Martins to play. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Retuned the Alvarez AP66ESB parlor I used to keep in open G DGDGBD in standard EADGBe to play some Irish/Celtic tunes. Though strings were old, it sounded quite good, but not so good with capo 2nd fret : This puzzled me since my other acoustics sound so great with capo 2nd fret.


----------



## mawmow

Had a short moment with the Godin 5th Avenue.
These days, I am revisiting some professional tabs I used to play with approximative note durations now that I can correctly apply note duration as they are written on the accompanying staff : Old habits are sometimes hard to correct while some others come very well.


----------



## JeffCC

Today my mahogany Taylor GS mini was my couch friend. I am always surprised how much I like that little guitar. So easy to play ( if you have fairly skinny fingers) And I don’t have to worry about leaving it lying around.


----------



## Mooh

Squeezed in two morning lessons before spending the rest of the day with family, and mostly used this:


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce : How nice sounds this entry level Chinese !!! 

Its battery pouch is now loose... I guess I will change the crappy under saddle factory installed piezzo for a Schertler Blue Stick I had got in another acoustic : A better one and no internal battery ! I keep that in mind until next string change...


----------



## gretsch4me

When the arthritis kicks in, the '98 Martin SP000-16R comes out. Love this little gem!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer...


----------



## mawmow

Some rock melodies and Blues on the Gibson L-00 TV... Aaaaahhhhh !!!


----------



## gretsch4me

It's a D-18 kinda day. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OODB... mending some good old tunes, playing these slowly while reading the tab and ataff to be sure I did not develop some flaws : You know what I mean ? When your gut or clumsy fingers lead you to "improvise" ?

I will turn 65 very soon... The wife asked what I would like as birthday gift... Well, I would refer her to a pschologist if she were willing to offer a Collings I have in mind... But maybe she would agree to offer a used 12-strings Seagull I saw since she always wished I would try a 12-string acouatic ? :-/


----------



## Mooh

The usual culprits, though I did have a couple of tenor banjos in hand this morning.


----------



## gretsch4me

Started off the day practicing flatpicking skills on the D-18 before switching over to the J-15. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

I realized I was not playing the Guild F-30 (down tuned in some C alternate tuning to play some Irish tunes). As it so bares 0,013 strings while it should have 0,012 strings in standard tuning, I retuned it standard but one whole step down (DGCFAD) with capo second fret making it EADGBE : I had read about that a few times, so I though why not instead of changing strings ? Finally played a few fingerstyles arrangements : Interesting, but not impressive...


----------



## mawmow

The same down tuned Guild F-30 with capo 2nd fret
Still find that interesting...
Realized it has ernie ball Al/Br strings...
Maybe I should try fresh ones or d'Addario EJ...


----------



## gretsch4me

Made the drive to my nearest L&M in Tillsonburg to stock up on strings. For some reason the drive there always gets me thinking about some Stompin' Tom. 

Anywho, got back and put a fresh set of EB Aluminum Bronze 12's on the SP000-16R. HUGE improvement over the Martin Clapton 12's that were on there before! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Most of the week was dedicated to these three except when something else was needed for lessons.


----------



## mawmow

The Guild again... with capo 4th fret to play tunes usually played with capo 2nd fret in standard tuning.

Should try fresh eb Al/Br 0,013 strings, same down tuning with capo 2nd fret...

This could make me postpone my visit to the boutique announcing a used Seagull Coastline S12... :-/


----------



## mawmow

Larrivee OM-09...

Went at the local boutique to try the 12-string Seagull : It turned out they sold it weeeks ago ! 
Tried the Guild 2512 they have : High action at nut ! Fortunately had my capo... Was it my clumsy hands fault? Not a succesful trial. Sounded quite good indeed.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 (2014) : Still sounds great though the MSP4100 strings wears out quite fast !

Will have a bunch of string set to change in the following weeks !

An "administrative" issue I neglected for years just keeps my mind quite busy these days as I have to discuss the matter with some professionals in the field : Such is life... sometimes !!! 

I keep playing guitar almost everyday anyway, still improving some pieces renditions.


----------



## gretsch4me

The Gibson flag is still flying (J-15).

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Started the day with a P-90 loaded Godin LG, but quickly reverted to the House cutaway acoustic I posted a few days ago. Had a pair of ukuleles in hand for my last lesson, one high G and one low G. That House is pretty versatile.


----------



## mawmow

Took the Guild F-30 in DGCFAD, played it a bit and decided to restring in recommended 0,012 in standard EADGBE... Long to play it again tomorrow...


----------



## mawmow

The Guild F-30 with fresh 0,012" eb Al/Br in standard tuning : Does sound good. The Irish Trads with capo 2nd fret sound good too.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 : Just love it !!!


----------



## Mooh

God, things worked out unexpectedly today. The slothead House in open D, the baritone Beneteau in D standard and C# standard, and switched to electric for a last minute Zoom lesson. Played the resonator bass in a very promising guitar student’s lesson…it’s great when they’re good enough to perform as a duet. Then the Cervantes crossover classical for a load of Celtic fingerstyle. After all that I mixed a video for a client and mixed a choral piece of my father’s for the family for remembrance day.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322...
I guess it actually deserves fresh strings...


----------



## mawmow

Began with the Taylor 322 with fresh strings, then the Martin OOO-18...
again in need of fresh strings... that already presented rust signs to the
point I kept the old B string on and the high e as a spare in case the new
one would break while winding to pitch !


----------



## gretsch4me

Enjoying the lush, sweet sounds from the '89 D-35. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Had a church gig this morning with my fiddle/guitar duo. Used a Beneteau as usual and played a mixture of old and new celtic and celtic-like tunes (mostly airs and hornpipes), including three of my own. Some slight ambient amplification from a small Ibanez Troubadour amp because the fiddle is so damn loud. They're still not singing due to Covid so our instrumental stuff works well. Weird to see the pews sparsely occupied with distanced, masked, congregants. I haven't been attending church unless I'm playing, and that amounts to only half a dozen times since this covidshitshow began.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce : The D'Addario Ni/Br strings get a quite clear tone out of that Ovangkol back and sides body.


----------



## LanceT

Pulled this guy off the wall the other day.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 412ce once again : I love its clear tone !


----------



## Mooh

Slothead House this morning, not sure about this afternoon…yet. Kind of thought I’d get the digital piano out.


----------



## gretsch4me

I don't really play the '83 D-28 that often, but when I do I'm always amazed at how unique and beautiful it sounds. Anyway, that's what I've been playing today trying to capture some Neil Young-inspired sounds. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## bw66

I’ve booked a handful of “micro weddings” next year, so my LaPatrie Etude is getting some much needed love as I flesh out my wedding repertoire.


----------



## mawmow

Got the Gibson L-00 TV with its old D'Addario EXP strings out for some blues and melodies 
I love its sound and tone but its larger lower bout may finally not be for me... :-/


----------



## Mooh

My House mando-cello was in for some minor service to change it over from GDAE (which is really octave mandolin tuning) to CGDA tuning. It came back today.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB...


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer...


----------



## Mooh

Slacking off today. Basically only played one acoustic and one electric all day.


----------



## gretsch4me

Started with the D-18 and switched to the '83 D-28. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## gretsch4me

Put a fresh set of Martin MA140 80/20 12's on the J-15. Back in biz...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto

J-45 50s Original


----------



## Wardo

Playing the Gretsch Oil Can today mostly just to figure out where the pickup goes before drilling holes to install it. A lot of people mount the pickup right against the neck and it does sound mellow there but I found that it loses a bit of the resonator mechanical sound so I moved it back to where it is in the picture and it seems to sound more like the unamplified guitar does in that location.

I like the National Slimline Humbucker; its sounds close to the guitar sound and better than any of the piezo resonator pickups that I've hard so far.

I will add tone and volume pots later and the guitar still needs a set up because it’s a little bit tough to play and since I don’t play slide I don’t need high action.


----------



## mawmow

Guild F-30 : Really sounds great with fresh strings ! 
Even reminded me the sounds of a 12-strings acoustic for a moment... 
Nope ! Really do not need a 12-strings acoustic !


----------



## mawmow

Began the "knock-out" duels among my herd.
Today, Larrivee OM-09 against Guild F-30.
The F-30 appeared bigger... probably because of the pick guard... because the bodies are almost identical. Both have some spruce tops and Rosewood back and sides as far as I remember. The OM-09 has a bit longer scale. I though both had same strings, but the F-30 has still fresh ernie ball Al/Br while the OM-09 has two months old GHS Al/Br, since I had forbidden the OM-09 and ernie ball Al/Br marriage after previous experience according to my records. I played a few fingerstyle pieces on both, back and forth : The Larrivee OM-09 seems to deliver a bit more overtones, while the Guild F-30 would sound nearer to a clean country sound but the difference is not that big, so that I could definitely let one go : The question remains which one but I do have a few cold months ahead of me to anwer this difficult question


----------



## mawmow

Today : La Patrie Concert.
A neighbor was impressed by this canadian beast !


----------



## mawmow

First real fresh snow in Quebec City this morning ! 
So I took my Xmas pieces books from the shelf...
and played some pieces on the joyful Martin OOO-18 ! 
But the rain is now washing out the snow !


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Today : La Patrie Concert.
> A neighbor was impressed by this canadian beast !


After decades of playing rosewood classical guitars, including a stunning La Patrie Collection, I was startled to discover I preferred the mahogany La Patrie Concert. Really sweet tone.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I’ve been playing bass in a band and neglecting my guitars. I decided to play my Yamaha LL16M. The strings were pretty old. I had Elixers on it. I had a set of D’Addario phosphor bronze on hand so I put them on. It will take a while to get used to the difference. The phosphor bronze are very bright. I like the tone but it is very different from the Elixers, not as full, more treble, but very articulate. You can hear every string.


----------



## Mooh

Always kinda dug the Yamaha LL. The local had one once that I thought was killer. Shoulda bought it.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Mooh said:


> Always kinda dug the Yamaha LL. The local had one once that I thought was killer. Shoulda bought it.


When I bought it I went to the local L&M and tried every acoustic in the $3,000 range in the store. None of them did it for me. I really wanted a Larrivee but tried them all Gibson, Martin, Taylor, etc. As I was about to leave the salesperson suggested I try the Yamaha. I saved a lot of money that day.


----------



## mawmow

Today, rhe Martin OOO-18 again playing those Xmas songs again.

@Mooh @Kerry Brown
Interesting how everybody has his own tastes : I went the other way with the Yamaha LS-16 I once owned since I got bored with its cristal clear tone. Maybe I should have tried Elixir or D'Addario EXP before allowing it to go...  Or maybe I did... do not remember.
I was not impressed either with the LL I expected to sound more bassier than the LS...
Nor the clearly more expensive (made in Japan instead of China) LL-26...
Yep ! "Taste" is in the receiver !


----------



## Mooh

Had several out today, Dobro, House, Beneteau, Cervantes crossover, Gold Tone Weissenborn. Fucking name dropper, ain’t I.


----------



## mawmow

@Mooh I am dropping only Taylor 322 name since I did play only this one so far today...


----------



## Mooh

In stark contrast, only one guitar has passed through my hands today.


----------



## gretsch4me

Still playing the J-15. The new 80/20's have settled and this guitar is sounding positively marv. Given how much I've been playing it, I think it has become my couch guitar. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 322 again practicing/revisiting pieces for Xmas eve, could we gather this year !


----------



## Mooh

Spent an hour or so on this Heintzman grand this morning. My little volunteer job of occasionally opening a church on Sunday mornings has resumed, unseen since before Covid, and with it is the opportunity to play a really good piano in a really good room. Not guitar, that was last week, but just as acoustic.


----------



## mawmow

Today, the Alvarez AP66ESB all Mahogany parlor.
Geeee !!! I cannot remember when it happened to me before : I tuned to pitch, made my warm up session, then checked and had to retune to pitch as sometimes happens, but it revealed to be a particularly hard task this very time. I played a bit and had to recheck tuning again. Geee ! Those strings were totally worn out with clear color change on the bass side !!! I am used to change strings when I feel they sound less than good, moreover should I see rust signs, but I never had so much difficulty to tune to pitch and stay tuned ! Yep ! That actually happens sometimes... not too often though ! Do I have to say what I did next ? 
P.S. Hung the wet hand towell in my music room for the first time today...


----------



## Mooh

Kind of felt like a five string banjo day.


----------



## mawmow

Ah ! The Alvarez parlor with fresh strings sings again !


----------



## mawmow

All-Mahogany day... almost with Alvarez AP66ESB parlor, Martin OODB and Taylor 322 (Mahogany/Blackwood).

This began with a silly question : Is a 2,5k$ Taylor worth it compared to a 600$ Alvarez ?
The Taylor has ernie ball Al/Br strings while the Alvarez has fresh D'Addario EJ. Both bodies are surprisingly similar, the Alvarez just has a narrower higher bout. The Alvarez scale is a whole fret shorter and this is a twelve fretter. I played many pieces back and forth on both guitars. The Alvarez sounds a bit clearer and less bassier than the Taylor.
Geee ! Is the Alvarez as clear as the Martin OOO-18 (Spruce/Mahogany)? I got the Martin out... and readily apologized to her : Clearly not in the lower range of the Alvarez !!!
Now, what about the other all-Mahogany beast, the Martin OODB ? Scale similar to the Taylor. Body a bit shallower but shorter (!) than the two others. The Martin Monel strings, as well as the body, certainly accounts for the bassier mellower sound. 
Bottom line ? It appears clearly that the Alvarez should satisfy anybody !!!


----------



## brucew

12 string tanglewood and gretsch dobro. Working in earnest this winter on thumb/fingerpicks.  It's coming, ......slowly.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV today... but for a very short while since I was playing very badly : It seems I was actually not at all in the mood to play...


----------



## mawmow

Had a good session with the Gibson L-OOTV today ! 
P.S. Snowy weekend !


----------



## mawmow

Today, Martin OOO-18 (2014) and Taylor 412ce (2007) duel !

Both guitars are same body size and scale but the Taylor has a cutaway and ESI on board; Martin is Spruce/Mahogany while Taylor is Spruce/Ovangkol and seems a bit heavier (due to the ESI?); the OOO-18 has fresh Martin MSP 4100 strings while the Taylor has old D'Addario Ni/Br.

Well, both sound quite alike and great !!! The Martin is a very little bassier, but not that much.


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Today, Martin OOO-18 (2014) and Taylor 412ce (2007) duel !
> 
> Both guitars are same body size and scale but the Taylor has a cutaway and ESI on board; Martin is Spruce/Mahogany while Taylor is *Spruce/Ovangkol* and seems a bit heavier (due to the ESI?); the OOO-18 has fresh Martin MSP 4100 strings while the Taylor has old D'Addario Ni/Br.
> 
> Well, both sound quite alike and great !!! The Martin is a very little bassier, but not that much.


I had a spruce/ovanhkol Washburn a long time ago. Shoulda kept it...sounded great.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 412 vs the Martin OOO-18 again...
The Martin is definitely more musical with more resonnant complex sounds.
Even better with capo 2nd fret on Irish tunes.
@Mooh Well, I guess the Taylor is also a keeper... in DADGAD !


----------



## gretsch4me

The '89 D-35 is ticking all the boxes today...and yesterday too. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajuha

Taylor GS mini. It’s all I need. Sounds great, plays great, travels great.


----------



## Mooh

Brajuha said:


> Taylor GS mini. It’s all I need. Sounds great, plays great, travels great.


Pictures? Woods? I really like the GS mini.


----------



## mawmow

Today, Larrivee OM-09 vs Guild F-30 Aragon.

Both should be keepers though the Guild came in with an awfully checkered nitro finish.
The problem I have with the Larrivee is that I love its tone with GHS Al/Br strings as previous owner suggested, but those strings rust quite fast and I do not like the tone this great acoustic delivers with ernie ball Al/Br on. Maybe I should try D'Addario EJ before l decide whether I keep it or not. The Guild appears a bit more comfortable to play.


----------



## mawmow

Today, my three nylons battle : La Patrie Concert (Mahogany back and sides) against the Spanish Rosewood back and sides Aria AC-80 and Ramirez R4. All with a Red Cedar top.
The Alvarez body is an inch shorter with similar width and dept; scales are similar and both three have same strings on.

After forty-five minutes, I stopped because of back and hip boring pain... 
I just can say the La Patrie has more bass and... the Aria needs fresh strings ! Oops !
I will have to have those compete again... next week.:-0


----------



## mawmow

Today, Seagull Performer:
I like its brassy sound.


----------



## Mooh

Our House is a very very very fine House.


----------



## mawmow

Today, Martin OODB...


----------



## Mooh

With two cats in the yard,
Life used to be so hard...


----------



## mawmow

The Aria AC-80 and the La Patrie Concert : The La Patrie, with a little bigger body, is amazingly more resonnant even though the Aria has fresh strings on that stay in tune !


----------



## gretsch4me

Gibson J-15









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Life used to be so hard,
Now everything is easy ‘cause of you.


----------



## mawmow

Today, the Guild F-30...


----------



## mawmow

My nails could survive the 0,013" string gauge on my great Taylor 510 dread : What a great sounding guitar !!!


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> My nails could survive the 0,013" string gauge on my great Taylor 510 dread : What a great sounding guitar !!!


Why not? They survive heavier gauge 2nd and above strings, right? But I get what you're driving at, one of my guitars is regularly strung with heavies (tuned down) and the feel *IS* different.


----------



## Boyce Philips

The new Takamine front and center. It is used but it still looks and smells new. Lucky find.


----------



## 37052

I played Christmas tunes on my Manuel Rodriguez


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> Why not? They survive heavier gauge 2nd and above strings, right? But I get what you're driving at, one of my guitars is regularly strung with heavies (tuned down) and the feel *IS* different.


How didn't I think about that by myself is a mystery ! Thanks ! 

Today : Taylor 322 exploring love songs from songbooks I had on the shelf...


----------



## Mooh

It was all steel string acoustic today, but tomorrow I'll need electrics and ukuleles, maybe bass.


----------



## fpetrone01

Taylor 514 CE LTD 2017 for me!


----------



## Mooh

fpetrone01 said:


> Taylor 514 CE LTD 2017 for me!


Nice model. Pictures?


----------



## mawmow

fpetrone01 said:


> Taylor 514 CE LTD 2017 for me!


Yeah ! Great guitar for sure !!! 

Today : Taylor 412ce (2007) for me.


----------



## mawmow

Today, La Patrie Concert ! 
Geee ! I love the tone...
though I find the neck a bit chunky.


----------



## gretsch4me

Out of action due sciatica and pain meds since yesterday. But that doesn't stop me from looking at the J-15. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

It was a tenor banjo, ukulele, steel string acoustic, and electric guitar day. Plus I played the stereo!


----------



## jdto

I just hung the ‘Bird back up on the wall.


----------



## StratCat

EPI Elite Texan


----------



## Mooh

All my students today are steel string acoustic guitar, unless someone gets an early Christmas present. I usually use an acoustic as well then. So for much of the day that's decided, though if it warranted I might choose something else for duets. During down time and prep time I'll maybe pick up something else.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 412ce...


----------



## mawmow

Guild F-30...


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 : Aaaaahhh !


----------



## mawmow

Today : Aria Ac-80 (nylon)...


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18. God these things can sing like no other! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The Aria AC-80 again... 
It was a heart appeal long ago before I get the La Patrie Concert...


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OODB with fresh Monel strings.

I took it yesterday and found it still souded quite well, but geee I would not have bought that sound... My log book revealed the strings on were almost a whole year old ! I put a fresh set on and then heard a more resonnant guitar with much more sustain and rounder sound. These fresh strings shined while the old one were not shining anymore.


----------



## mawmow

Today, Taylor 322 : definitely the one I am most comfortable with !


----------



## Mooh

A piper friend was over to play some tunes on his electronic pipes today. The controlled volume is about the same as his chanter but with the tone of the pipes (and better tuned). It's a nice fit for unamplified acoustic guitar so I used the '95 Beneteau for rhythm.


----------



## gretsch4me

Grabbed the '83 D-28, Jazz III pick and the Neil Young Anthology tab book. Sweet! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 
Well, quite as comfortable as the Taylor 322, but so different tones !


----------



## gretsch4me

Still on the D-28 and nailing Old Man as it's apropos to how I'm feeling. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80 and La Patrie Concert nylons.
We have my brother-in-law and mate for dinner tonight and I will show those as he wonders what a good nylon setup should be. Little (Christmas) concert after the meal ? Maybe : It is his birthday !


----------



## mawmow

Another back to back (silly?) comparison of mine : Eastman AC122ce vs Martin OOO-18 (2014).
The Martin is a bit small in every dimension including scale. The Martin has Mahogany back and sides while the Eastman has Ovangkol (or is it Cocobolo ?). The Martin has quite recent Martin MSP4100 strings while the Eastman has old D'Addario EXP.

Well, the Eastman appears to project more or feel more resonnant probably due to its greater body size in every dimension and sounds bassier than the Martin. On the other hand, the Martin sounds a bit more musical. 
Bottom line : Is the Martin worth four times the price of the Eastman ?


----------



## mawmow

My (silly ?) duel of the day : Eastman AC122ce vs Guild F30 Aragon
The Guild has no cutaway and its lower bout is a bit narrower than the Eastman and the whole body is a bit shorter with a little shorter scale. The Guild has Rosewood back and sides while the Eastman has Ovangkol ( or is it Cocobolo?). The Guild has ernie ball Al/Br strings while the Eastman has d'Addario EXPs. So these beasts share almost nothing. But they sound quite similar : The Guild delivers more complex sounds with more overtones. The Guild gives a bit brighter sound. Is the Guild worth three times the price of the Eastman ?


----------



## Larry




----------



## Mooh

Since this is Christmas break and the lessons are paused until January, the cutaway House won't get as much play but the slothead House will get more. Also had two Beneteaus out (6 and 12), the Godin bass, and Godin LG. Need to finish tracking a tune for a former student's project tomorrow, so I might get adventurous with something else...already did the intro using the Hammond setting on the keyboard. 

Can't beat fun for a good time.


----------



## mawmow

I got the Taylor 412ce out of its case and the first string snapped while tuning to pitch.
Geee ! Those d'Addarios Ni/Br were more than a year old. Replaced right away !

Played the Godin 5th Avenue...

Yesterday, I played back to back the Martin OOO-18 and the Guild F-30 I described a bit in the recent days. The Martin has almost the same body as the Guild with a shorter scale. Geee ! They sound quite alike !

Bottom line : I just became aware that no matter the guitar, I would probably unconsciously find the strings that make it sing like the others ! 8-(


----------



## PeterLeyenaar

New player here, playing these 2 alternating


----------



## mawmow

@PeterLeyenaar : All Mahogany Martin 15 and Taylor... 
Could you specify the type and strings used and tell us how they compare ?


----------



## mawmow

Today, back to back Taylor 412ce (2007), Ovangkol back and sides with fresh d'Addario Ni/Br strings against Eastman AC 122ce Ovangkol (?) with d'Addario EXP strings. The Taylor is a little smaller in every aspect.

The Taylor is clearly out of the game though it is worth at least three times the Eastman !

The Eastman had a buzz on first string 10-12 fret : loosening the truss rod corrected that though I can see a bump by fourteenth fret : we know what it means !  I could change the saddle to elevate the first string a bit though... Another project since I already had in mind to get the original crappy electronics out and put a Schertler Blue Stick I had taken out of another acoustic I had bought used.


----------



## PeterLeyenaar

mawmow said:


> @PeterLeyenaar : All Mahogany Martin 15 and Taylor...
> Could you specify the type and strings used and tell us how they compare ?


Hi, I use Martin Silk and Steel on both guitars,I Like the sound and they are easy to play, less tension,
Both guitars sound very close being both Mahogany; the Martin sounds darker, fuller tone, the Taylor
has a more forward sound, slightly brighter, I use the Taylor for learning new tunes, easier to play
with the shorter fretboard.
Both guitars are a pleasure to play, can't leave them alone😀


----------



## jdto

Winter cottage time with the Hummingbird.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Tuned D, A, D, F#, A, D playing slide, trying to come up with an original song.


----------



## mawmow

Today, The Taylor 412ce (Ovangkol; Fresh D'Addario Ni/Br strings) against Seagull Performer (Wild Cherry*; old d'Addario EXP strings) ; same body size, with scale a bit shorter on the Taylor : Huuummm... They sound quite alike but I'd lean toward the Seagull...  Geee... I am rediscovering those DAddario EXP and out ranking the Taylor !

*Correction : It is in fact Flamed Maple


----------



## jdto

A nice backdrop for practicing some songs to fit the season!


----------



## Lul4Arm

My new Taylor 314 special edition. Indian Rosewood with Western red Cedar.


----------



## Mooh

Just the one in my profile picture. Tomorrow will involve some lapsteel though.


----------



## Wardo

Gretsch resonator.


----------



## mawmow

The same Taylor and Seagull again : Depending on the tonal arrangement and repertoire, and capo second fret or not, one sings better than the other. That said, the Seagull delivers better basses : Maybe I would put the Seagull back in OpenD and the Taylor in DADGAD.


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> The same Taylor and Seagull again : Depending on the tonal arrangement and repertoire, and capo second fret or not, one sings better than the other. That said, the Seagull delivers better basses : Maybe I would put the Seagull back in OpenD and the Taylor in DADGAD.


I firmly believe that some guitars like lower tunings. How much of this is determined by the guitar and how much by my ears I can’t be certain. Luckily, both some of my guitars and me like tuning down.


----------



## mawmow

Now, cleraly orange and apple duel !
Taylor 322 Mahogany/Blackwood with ernie ball Al/Br strings and Seagull performer, Spruce/Wild Cherry* with D'Addario EXP strings. Same body size; Seagull has a bit longer scale and a cutaway.
*Correction : Flamed Maple !

Well they sound quite alike, though I find the Taylor to singing a little more (more sustain ?).
The Seagull has a very little more of the boxy sound.

I really really tended to reproduce same sound no matter the body specs ! :-/

Now, I ought to challenge Taylors 322 vs 412 ! 

ADD ON : I could not wait !
So orange and apple from same builder Taylors 322 and 412ce (2007).
The 322 is Mahogany/Blackwood with ernie ball Al/Br strings while the 412 is Spruce/Ovangkol with D'Addario Ni/Br strings.
Once again (good grief!) these sound alike but the 322 is bassier : it that the Mahogany/Blackwood allows for a large sounds spectrum to be expressed ?

Bottom line of this whole week of knock out duels : The 412 finds no place in my music room unless I leave it in DADGAD.

Overall, it turns out I unconsciously managed to find guitar/strings marriages that would deliver quite same tone ! Silly, ain't it ?! :-/


----------



## mawmow

The orchestra Taylors again...


----------



## Wardo

D18. This guitar seems so quiet after I’ve been playing resonators for the last month or so.


----------



## Wardo

Played Cast Iron Betty for awhile too.


----------



## mawmow

I sometimes don't trust my aging ears though I very rarely submitted them to strong noise through my whole life.
So, I was keeping kind of stuck about so little difference between so different Taylors, say the 322 and the 412ce.
Finally, I find the 412 (2007) has a clearer tone while the 322 is a little bassier with more complex sounds, probably caused by the Mahogany top and more sustain.
I finally put them back in their cases...


----------



## mawmow

Took out one I did not play the last week : Gibson L-OO TV.
Since it has that tiny string sound nearby the Seagull, well, could not resist !
Comparing their bodies, I noticed the quilted back of the Seagull : Geee ! How could I believe it was Wild Cherry ! Flamed Maple it is ! The Gibson have a shorter scale, a little smaller body with a bit more dept. Both wear D'Addario EXP strings of about same age thoug the Seagull was played more those recent days. The Seagull is clearly heavier with a thicker neck. They deliver quite a similar tone but the Gibson seems to me to project more with a bit more complex sounds. Well, the Seagull would bring happiness to anybody though it is worth a quarter of the price of the Gibson !


----------



## gretsch4me

Got the SP000-16R out for a few days now. A ferocious little beast it is too. It loves to be played fingerstyle, but just roars with a Jazz III pick. Other than that, been watching some JP Courmier and Carl Miner YouTube vids and feel a bit compelled to toss the guitar under a bus, if you know what I mean...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Been playing the House slot-head today, mostly fingerstyle for which it excels. 
Also used the Pono 8 string ukulele for test playing tunes I've been transcribing for student use.


----------



## mawmow

The Seagull Performer and the Gibson L-OO TV again... 
And my mind gets tortured as I force muself to decide which guitars I would let go next Spring.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson vs Seagull battle, third round:
The Gibson will be for sale later on next Spring (not to be shipped during cold season).


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> The Seagull Performer and the Gibson L-OO TV again...
> And my mind gets tortured as I force muself to decide which guitars I would let go next Spring.


Several years ago I had a major purge, mostly electrics (Telecasters, a Strat or two, a few Godins) and though I do miss the odd one once in a while, it's fleeting and unnecessary as I have some great guitars still. Then starting a couple of years ago I dumped some acoustics (good ones too, S&P and Seagull all mahogany guitars, Epiphone archtop, La Patrie classical, Norman folk), and 2 basses (Godin and Ernie Ball). Anyway, I didn't reduce the variety around here much except in the 'hog top department. I feel better with less.

In short, I got over it. Hope you do too.


----------



## gretsch4me

mawmow said:


> Gibson vs Seagull battle, third round:
> The Gibson will be for sale later on next Spring (not to be shipped during cold season).


Personally, I wouldn't have to think twice about this scenario as I wouldn't hesitate to get rid of the Seagull. You'd probably instantly regret it if you got rid of the Gibson. Strictly speaking from an investment perspective, the Gibson will probably increase in value over time, the Seagull will really not. Secondly, the Gibson probably could open up a lot more over time. If you do reduce your collection, then theoretically you should be playing this one more than you do now, so it should open up more. I would continue experimenting with different strings and picks in the meantime. Besides, the Gibson got some serious Mojo just by looking at it, and holding it. Say what you want, but brands like Gibson, Martin Taylor really have it and are inspiring to play, and Seagull, as good as an entry/mid-level it may be, just doesn't compete. 

Anyway, I'm probably coming off a bit as a guitar snob, but I've been playing for too many years, and spent 10's of thousands in the process, to know what is what and how it ranks in the general scheme of things. Good luck with your decision. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## bw66

gretsch4me said:


> ... Seagull, as good as an entry/mid-level it may be, just doesn't compete.


The problem with Seagull (and other Godin brands) is that Godin doesn't really differentiate between brands. Most of their brands have entry level stuff right through to first-rate guitars. Gibson has Epiphone and Martin has Sigma, but Seagull has... well... Seagull. As I understand it, Godin is moving towards differentiating more between brands, but in the meantime, a lot of really nice guitars, that can go toe-to-toe with pretty much any factory-made guitar out there, get lumped in with the plywood starter guitars. Which means that a high-end Seagull can't hold its value like a Gibson or Martin, but as a pure player, there are lots that are well worth holding on to.


----------



## mawmow

Today, Guild F-30 Aragon.

@gretsch4me Well, the Gibson has a nut just shy of 1,75" width (1,725", the weird Gibson's standard for acoustics, I guess), a bit narrow for me.
I love the guitar but I do not play it as often I would like because I accidentally muff notes and it sucks.  In addition, it is the one that could bring the most money back...

@bw66 I guess you are absolutely right about Godin's branding : Not easy to find their best acoustics among their herd. BTW, I discovered I could find some happiness with their guitars on this forum ! And I now own three that I do love : 5th Avenue archtop with no electronics, Seagull Performer CW QIT and La Patrie Concert nylon.

I do appreciate your positive interactions guys, thanks !


----------



## gretsch4me

My '89 D-35 is getting a turn today. Still amazed at the lush tones coming out of this one. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle

Picked this up in St Kitts x-mas eve day while spending time with family.
'12 Takamine EG512C
Cleaned 'er up and put on fresh strings.

stickers have been removed


----------



## Wardo

The Battleship.


----------



## mawmow

Was playing back-to-back the Larrivee OM-09 and the Guild F-30 yesterday when another silly sparkle stucked my mind : What about the Guild against the Taylor 510 ?

Well, I could refrain enough to postpone that to... today !

The Taylor 510 (2006) is a dreadnough made of Mahogany back and sides and Englemann top, while the Guild is F-30 (still quite young) is Adirondack(?)/Rosewood. The Taylor body is a bit larger and longer while both have almost same dept: the Taylor also has a bit longer scale. The Guild has ernie ball Al/Br 0,012" strings while the Taylor has Dr Dragon Skin 0,013".

Special thanks to @Mooh here who made me overcome that string gauge difference disturbing feel : Yep ! I did not feel the difference anymore though I played these guitars back-to-back.

So, the smaller Guild is more comfortable : The dread body is the maximum volume I can tolerate (I once got a bigger Taylor GS-5 I had to let go).

What about the sound ? Sure the strings are not the same but the idea to compare these was not so silly after all since both sound quite alike : The highs of the Taylor are almost annoying and the basses may be stronger on the Guild; the Guild have appeared more balanced. Curiously, the smaller Rosewood back does not beat the bigger Mahogany back.

Maybe the Taylor dread could go... :-/


----------



## mawmow

Well, what else can we do now ?
Blues and booooose !!!

Got out the all Mahogany Alvarez AP66 parlor...
And got along the Seagull Performer...
Look like big and little sisters with voices according to the body volume ! LOL


----------



## gretsch4me

The '98 Martin SP000-16R. This is my only 000/OM sized guitar and every time I pick it up, I'm amazed at how such a big sound can come out of a small body. It is supposed to sound very similar to an OM28..cant verify that. Makes me think there may be a nice Boucher OM in my future...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The Alvarez and Seagull again : The bigger one seems to project more.
The Alvarez was originally bought as an all-Mahogany parlor for slide in OpenG Kenny Lee Burgess lessons) : For slide in Open tunings it should be !
Next time : Will compare those with the Gibson L-OO TV !


----------



## mawmow

Well, did it !
Put the Gibson, Seagull and Alvarez side by side and played them back-to-back
Geee !!! The Gibson doesn't even quite make it against the Alvarez !
And the best for comfort, playability and sound appears to be the Seagull.
What makes the Gibson less attractive to me now is its stringy sound coupled with its nut nut shy of 1,75", too narrow for my clumsy fingers.


----------



## gretsch4me

Back on the Gibson J-15. The 80/20's are sounding a wee bit deet...so string change coming soon. Probably switch back to the EB Aluminum Bronze 13's again, as it sounded absolutely beautiful when I had them on before. 

One thing I've really come to appreciate on this guitar is the 12" radius fretboard. Sure makes for effortless playing/chording. Too bad Martin doesn't do this...maybe they do if you go custom shop, don't know. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB 
No duel today, but... 
No ! No duel today, I said ! 8-/
Just the pleasure to play this beautiful guitar ! 
I am thinking about two nice songs to tab...


----------



## Mark Brown

Today I played my BlueRidge BR-240. I have yet to find its equal.... but I know it's out there. I just don't get out much


----------



## gretsch4me

Restrung the J-15 with EB Aluminum Bronze 13's and tuned to Eb. All I can say is...WOW! The transformation is complete. What a powerhouse guitar. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Work resumed yesterday (I generally don't work Mondays), so I'll be using the cutaway House or an electric for Zoom lessons (thanks to the new lockdown restrictions). It's a lovely guitar but it's beginning to show the beating it gets. Last year I accidentally caught the corner of the pickguard on something and tore it 3/4 off, taking some finish with it, plus somehow it gets dinged a lot more while working.


----------



## DiscoStu

Taylor 322 CE 12 fret (V-Class). Picked this up a month or so ago. It fits me well, and has some serious snap for finger-style.


----------



## Mooh

DiscoStu said:


> Taylor 322 CE


Mahogany top? Nice!


----------



## DiscoStu

Yup, mahogany top with Tasmanian blackwood back and sides. Whatever it is, it sounds good!


----------



## Budda

Finally got around to restringing my 00 LX1. Much better!


----------



## mawmow

DiscoStu said:


> Yup, mahogany top with Tasmanian blackwood back and sides. Whatever it is, it sounds good!


I do have a 322 : Tasmanian Blackwood ?
I wonderer if Bob Taylor did not discovered some... in Africa
(where he now shares the Ebony industry).

Today : Godin 5th Avenue
I began to work on a personal arrangement of Chris Izaak's Wicked Game 
P.S. Google found a great cello version by Hauser !


----------



## mawmow

Today : Ramirez R4 (nylon).


----------



## gretsch4me

It's a D-18 day...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mathil8

My Lowden F32 and my Takamine TF341DLX! Took apart and fixed the pick up on the Tak earlier this week .


----------



## Mooh

No acoustic guitar today, which is very rare for me. Maybe just laziness, but I strapped on the Godin Progression early and used it for every lesson. Such a versatile guitar though, I actually enjoy it for fingerstyle too.


----------



## gretsch4me

The '98 SP000-16R.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The little Taylor 322... 
P.S. Played yesterday too but forgot to get by and report...


----------



## gretsch4me

My '89 D-35...surround sound big time! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Played a little guitar (Beneteau) and mandolin (Moon) yesterday to prepare a piece to record today. Ended up re-stringing 3 guitars.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce...


----------



## gretsch4me

Gibson J-15 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

The same acoustics I usually post, plus the Moon mandolin and the Godin electric bass. Fun day.


----------



## Eric Reesor

This flamenco. Which I purchased from by brother because covid has made it impossible for him to sell or demonstrate instruments to musicians. This '51 Barbero design now sings in a way that a good instrument must. I play it with Savarez normal tension trebles and standard HT D'Addario bases. As always the Savarez basses last at most 2 weeks so instead of spending another 25 bucks on Alliance strings I just string up new basses that actually last.
The piece that I am working on currently is Los Mayos by Frederico Moreno Torroba. It is flamencoesc in nature but wonderfully sonorous in harmony. It speaks of the streets and chatter of daily life in a vibrant Spanish town; well at least in my mind. Torroba wrote wonderful Zarzuela (Spanish Opera) so his music is extremely melodious and full of colour and emotional kick.
Naturally I will not post a recording because they do abslutely nothing to indicate how good a guitar really is and can be altered in studio to the point where they are never an indication of the real sound of an instrument. But here is this piece on youtube recorded long ago by Segovia we find a performance that if carefully heard can evoke the sun and sweat of life in a Spanish town or city with music coming from unexpected places.


----------



## mawmow

Today, wonderful Taylor 510 (2006)


----------



## gretsch4me

Back to the SP000-16R. I'm hesitant to admit it, but the more I play this 000/OM-sized guitar, the more I like it compared to my dreadnaughts. Tone, comfort, playability, everything really. So much so, that I keep getting drawn to a Boucher BG-51 Bluegrass OM online and wondering if I should trade some of my dreads against it. First world problems I know. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

F holes notwithstanding, this does not qualify as acoustic.


----------



## gretsch4me

Mooh said:


> View attachment 397156
> 
> 
> F holes notwithstanding, this does not qualify as acoustic.


Once upon a time, I had a 72 Thinline as well with a similar graining pattern as yours. One fantastic blues guitar. Way more enjoyable to play than my 52 Reissue Tele. Fantastic guitar you got there. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

gretsch4me said:


> Once upon a time, I had a 72 Thinline as well with a similar graining pattern as yours. One fantastic blues guitar. Way more enjoyable to play than my 52 Reissue Tele. Fantastic guitar you got there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Thanks.

That one is a MIM re-issue, bought it several years ago, used but dead mint from the former Kingston Guitar Shop. It plays as well as my original '70s Tele Deluxe, but can't match the pickups. Still, it's a great player and my only remaining Fender after years of being a fanatic. I had a sort of turquoise Squier version for a while but it wasn't half the guitar this is.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce


----------



## bw66

Mooh said:


> View attachment 397156
> 
> 
> F holes notwithstanding, this does not qualify as acoustic.


I once suggested that the Thinline Tele was the best acoustic guitar made by Fender - I didn't get any argument.


----------



## Mooh

bw66 said:


> I once suggested that the Thinline Tele was the best acoustic guitar made by Fender - I didn't get any argument.


Hahaha…yeah.


----------



## bw66

My LaPatrie nylon string has been getting some play time the last few days.


----------



## gretsch4me

Thinking out loud with my wife yesterday re: getting rid of 3 Martins to fund a Boucher BG-51. She said I was stupid! 

Playing, the keeper, Gibson J-15. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

gretsch4me said:


> Thinking out loud with my wife yesterday re: getting rid of 3 Martins to fund a Boucher BG-51. She said I was stupid!


I could agree... with her ! 
I do own two fine Martins (OOO-18 and OODB) and three fine Taylors (322, 412ce and 510) as well as a Seagull Performer and a Guild F30; I got two Bouchers (Wild Goose Dread and an OOO)... gone !


----------



## gretsch4me

mawmow said:


> I could agree... with her !
> I do own two fine Martins (OOO-18 and OODB) and three fine Taylors (322, 412ce and 510) as well as a Seagull Performer and a Guild F30; I got two Bouchers (Wild Goose Dread and an OOO)... gone !


Waity waits...you got rid of two Bouchers? Were they not so good? 

My wife is probabably right, by the way. Lol. I do play all my guitars with regularity and I do love the tones they all provide. In that respect, a Boucher tone out of an OM probably wouldn't compare to what I have now in my Martins. C'est la vie. 





Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Today, La Patrie Concert.



gretsch4me said:


> Waity waits...you got rid of two Bouchers? Were they not so good?


I would make it a matter of taste. I bought both used and finally found them less comfortable, maybe heavier among my herd and since I had to downsize, those left, maybe because they were easier to sell too, I do not know. The dread was sold to a country singer while the OOO was sold to a fingerpicker, I guess. I cannot say more.


----------



## gretsch4me

The Primetone Jazz III XL 1.4mm picks I ordered finally arrived and have been trying them out on the SP000-16R for the past few hours. So here's a mini review on these picks:

I CAN'T FRICKIN' BELIEVE IT!!! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 (2014) : Injust love it !!!


----------



## bw66

The La Patrie is still getting some love. Sometimes a change is as good as a rest.


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18 sounds pretty decent today 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Boyce Philips

I spent a little time with each one today. I was very fortunate enough to find each one for under $400 the last couple of weeks.


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OOO-18 again...


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18 is still going strong today. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

The Beneteau in my profile picture, my _cold dead hands guitar, _to play rhythm behind a piper friend this morning for a couple of hours. I discovered a crack in the back which will eventually need a look but I'll wait for a string change maybe before I deal with it.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB : Sounds wonderful !


----------



## mawmow

Godin day : 5th Avenue archtop and La Patrie Concert nylon.


----------



## Mooh

Back at in-person lessons after 2 weeks online so I'm using the House cutaway primarily, with whatever else an alternatives.


----------



## gretsch4me

Started the day playing the '89 D-35 and then switched to the SP000-16R in the afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

My badly checkered finish Guild F-30 that sounds so good !


----------



## mawmow

The little Taylor 322...


----------



## mawmow

The great La Patrie Concert !


----------



## Mooh

Going to try to mix it up from here but so far only one.


----------



## gretsch4me

And with a whoosh of air, the vacuum seal on the case is broken and out comes the '83 D-28. Seriously though, I don't know why I don't play this one as often as the others. But I have to say, the Primetone Jazz III XL pick really makes this guitar come alive and sound gorgeous. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2

Been playing the A&L CW Cedar for a few weeks. I'm working on Blackbird and setting up some sounds on my Fractal FM3 to record using the built in Q1 pup in the bridge of the guitar. No set time frame but I'll post the outcome at some point.


----------



## Mooh

Yes, this ought to be a decent guitar, but it's better than that. Mahogany and cedar La Patrie Concert, a surprisingly good guitar. When comparing it to a few rosewood models (and I've had a few) I still had to have this. After several years of use my opinion hasn't changed.


----------



## gretsch4me

Still a D-28 day...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 322...


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB...
Geee ! This beast sounds great !


----------



## Mooh

Mostly the slothead House. I'm kind of not very motivated today.


----------



## gretsch4me

After a few hours on the J-15  I'm back on the '83 D-28 .



Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert nylon again.


----------



## mawmow

Sweet Taylor 412ce


----------



## Mooh

Entirely acoustic guitar today so I'm switching between 3 or 4 different ones especially right now while I wait for a tardy student.


----------



## gretsch4me

The SP000-16R...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 412ce again...
Was not so sure about this one, 
but the more I play it, 
the more I like its
playability and tone !


----------



## Mooh

It’s been a long day. Started with the House cutaway, then switched to the Gold Tone resonator bass, then Pono and Kala ukuleles, the House again, then a Godin LG with humbuckers, and ended with the House again. All depending on lesson needs. Watching the hockey game now with a dog at my feet.


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OOO-18 playing Irish/Celtic tunes.


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OOO-18 again reconnecting with some other Irish/Celtic piece from Allen Alexander and Glenn Weiser songbooks.


----------



## gretsch4me

Back and forth between the Gibson J-15 and D-28 today. The J-15 seems ideal for fingerpicking and the D-28 with a pick. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

The so nice Godin 5th Avenue archtop.


----------



## StratCat

Just some simple acoustic pleasures on my Art & Lutherie Legacy,


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> The Martin OOO-18 again reconnecting with some other Irish/Celtic piece from Allen Alexander and Glenn Weiser songbooks.


Your shelf must look like mine. ;-)


----------



## mawmow

Today : Seagull Performer...



Mooh said:


> Your shelf must look like mine. ;-)


Well, I collected a bit of many repertoires, but no heavy rock nor metal or any other of those noisy things.
I was amazed to discover in the bunch of fingerstyle songbooks I bought that so many pieces I used to hear were in fact from Ireland and Celtic genre .


----------



## gretsch4me

My '89 D-35 is getting some play time today. Lush, plush and flush with beautiful tones it is. 


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Otis likes this guitar best but he lets me play it.


----------



## mawmow

The Seagull Performer again...


----------



## Mooh

Spent the day recording. Sometimes that means one instrument, sometimes several. Stuck to a Dobro, a Beneteau guitar, a Cox mandolin, and a Godin bass. The hours drift by easily.


----------



## MTs393

Martin OM 28 Marquis


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert : Makes Celtic pieces sound great !


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...
I definitely have to either release the
truss rod or put a higher saddle in order
to cure the buzz by eight to ten frets.


----------



## gretsch4me

D-18 today....

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue


----------



## gretsch4me

Snow shovel!!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

gretsch4me said:


> Snow shovel!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Yeah, I still use an acoustic snow shovel. Electric snow shovels are under-powered.


----------



## zztomato

1958 J50.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer...
Yeah, I know, quite a Godin week.


----------



## gretsch4me

Managed to replace the shovel with the sweet J-15...


----------



## Mooh

Had a church gig this morning with my violin/guitar duo and instead of taking the usual guitar, I took this lovely little House. Very lightly amplified (K&K pickup into a little Ibanez Troubadour) to balance with the fully acoustic violin, it shone whether fingerpicked or flatpicked. No actual service music as it was a relatively short spoken service, but a long prelude and postlude, some of which I wrote myself. These gigs are infrequent but fun as we get to play whatever we want (mostly celtic-esque) and it pays decently, great room too. (Picture is obviously not today, but somewhere up north last summer.)


----------



## mawmow

It was Guild F30 weekend between some rushing thoughts since I got quite busy : Truckers coming to town through Quebec city's Carnival opening, Olympics opening on TV, wife's new iPad Air to set... and income tax forms (yeah, two here !) previews. Geee ! Where could I find some moment to play the guitar ? I did !!!


----------



## gretsch4me

SP000-16R. Love it! The more I play this guitar, the more I'm thinking I'd like to get a Martin OM-28 one day...or a 000-18.


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18 is back to its sweet sounding self with a fresh set of EB Earthwood PB 13's. Had some of these Tusq bridge pins laying around to replace the black plastic ones...aesthetics 1, tone difference 0.


----------



## Mooh

It was a ukulele lesson prep day. Left, Kala tuned low G. Right, Pono tuned to octaves. Both tenors.


----------



## mawmow

The Guild F30 again... but it lays in its OHSC by now.


----------



## butterscotchmusic

My go to is usually J45 Vintage 2016. Like butter


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB...


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OODB again today.


----------



## Mooh

The usual and unusual. My day's lessons were: guitar, bass, mandolin, guitar, uke, uke, guitar, online guitar, and guitar.


----------



## gretsch4me

EB Earthwood Medium PB's on the J-15...


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 : I do love this odd little beast (Mahogany/Blackwood).


----------



## gretsch4me

...and back to the SP000-16R.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 322 again...


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 : so comfortable... and still smelling vanilla !


----------



## mawmow

The OOO-18 again...


----------



## Mooh

Like last week, I used the House slothead for this morning’s church gig with my violin/guitar duo.


----------



## funkmaster

Martin OM-28V this morning, gonna be a good day!


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 day...
This dread sounds great but found a new issue : Its waist is not shallow enough to stand comfortably enough on my thigh compared to orchestra acoustics...


----------



## gretsch4me

The J-15 is sounding pretty darn huge today.


----------



## Mooh

Spent an inordinate amount of time last night fixing my fingernails so that I could get some serious time on this Beneteau baritone:


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 412ce


----------



## gretsch4me

Alternating between the D-18 and the D-35... Reverted back to using EB Aluminum Bronze 13's on the D-18. It still blows me away how this set of strings can improve the sound of the D-18. Love'n it!


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 412ce for a short bout since I ought to act on an emergency scene : The HD TV died ! Had to get a new one the same day so that the wife could continue to watch the Olympics !  !


----------



## gretsch4me

Bored stiff due to the rain outside. So, off with the medium Earthwoods and on with the Aluminum Bronze 12's on the Gibson J-15. Say what you want about the strings, but I haven't found anything else that improves the tone quite like these AB's.


----------



## mawmow

Stucked with the Taylor 412ce working on some tunes...


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 !


----------



## Mooh

It didn’t really matter what I used today so whatever was immediately at hand sufficed for making a student backing track, test playing a simple lesson melody, and double checking a little writing. Sometimes I just want to finish work…like when I worked for someone else.


----------



## Normy

A Gibson J-29.


----------



## gretsch4me

Really enjoying the J-15 now...


----------



## mawmow

It finally was a Taylor 322 weekend...


----------



## diyfabtone

Godin La Patrie CW Concert


----------



## mawmow

Godin's La Patrie Concert too (no CW nor electronics) !


----------



## Mooh

Only used a couple of flattops to illustrate stuff to the violinist for this morning’s recording and planning for a future session. Not my usual violinist, but one I’ve worked with before. Session went very well.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce...
Really need tomfix it though !


----------



## gretsch4me

Back on the SP000-16R...


----------



## mawmow

Back on the Taylor 412ce...


----------



## gretsch4me

It's still resonating since the last time I played it a few days ago...the J-15 today.


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80...

Played sadly, almost crying on Ukrainian misery...


----------



## StratCat

Same guitar, learning a new old song; 
Operator by Jim Croce


----------



## mawmow

The Aria AC 80 again...
Sounds better with capo on second fret... like many of my other acoustics.

P.S. Love fingerpicking Jim Croce's "Time in a bottle"


----------



## Mooh

Hours on the House slothead, finally playing something for me rather than student designated tunes. A change of venue away from the lesson room to the front porch helps with the vibe and mental disposition. Trying to avoid getting in a rut.


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 : Love the brighter sound of this nylon compared to Aria AC-80 and La Patrie Concert. 
Yep ! It was made in Spain nylons weekend !


----------



## Mooh

Same as yesterday...so far.


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18 today...


----------



## Mooh

gretsch4me said:


> The D-18 today...


Wish I could handle a dread nowadays, a D-18 would be a major consideration.


----------



## gretsch4me

Mooh said:


> Wish I could handle a dread nowadays, a D-18 would be a major consideration.


I hear you. As much as I like and prefer the comfort of 000/OM-sized guitars, the full sounds produced by a good dreadnaught just can't be beat. And yes, the D-18 is one of those guitars that does just about everything right.


----------



## mawmow

Guild F-30...


----------



## Mooh

Cutaway House, Gold Tone bass, Kala uke. Those will cover the lesson needs. Doubt I’ll have time for self play.


----------



## gretsch4me

The Authorized Martin Service Centre in Chatham is Dennis Kwasnycia, who also custom makes guitars. Anyway, even though he's over a 2 hour drive from me, he did the last setup on my '89 D-35. So, when he says "this is one of the good ones", you take it as the ultimate compliment for this instrument.

So today, my D-35 is getting some play time.


----------



## mawmow

The Guild F-30 again...

Found an interesting website (with free tabs) : Acoustic Fingerstyle Guitar Page


----------



## gretsch4me

Still playing the D-35.


----------



## Mooh

It was mostly the House cutaway as it's my usual instructional guitar these days, but a Beneteau was in hand as well. I had a last minute Zoom lesson and I find acoustics a little unwieldy for that so I used one of the Godin electrics.


----------



## Bluestone

An 18 year-old, extra sweet sounding Yamaha FG730S with solid Sitka spruce top and Indian rosewood back/sides.


----------



## diyfabtone

77' D-28


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB trying some nice tune arrangements I fetched on the website I mentioned the other day.


----------



## Mooh

The Mrs was out all morning so I got hours alone with the dogs at my feet and this on my knee in the front porch. Geez, I like a small body guitar nowadays.


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OODB for more than an hour !
I guess it already needs new strings though...


----------



## Mooh

These two. Cervantes crossover classical, and Kala tenor guitar (tuned CGDA).


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OODB again...
It was kind of victory day since I finally succeeded in playing the Doc Watson's Deep River Blues weird chords progression on a row !  Need to speed it up now !  "Never give up !" they say.


----------



## gretsch4me

Back on the J-15. Really love this guitar and the short scale neck and 12" fretboard radius compared to the Martins. I'm starting to think I really wanna get a J-45 too...


----------



## Mooh

I was a whore today, played half of what I own, and fondled the other half, indiscriminately.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer and Gibson LOOTV... 

Yesterday was income tax reports day, so I played pencil and eraser then pen !


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Seagull Performer and Gibson LOOTV...
> 
> Yesterday was income tax reports day, so I played pencil and eraser then pen !


Were those nylon or steel string pencil and pens?


----------



## gretsch4me

Ever have one of those days where what sounded good yesterday, sounds like shite today? 

Started with the SP000-16R, but I was more in the mood for a lusher sound so busted out the D-18 instead.


----------



## Shawn B.

The acoustic guitar I played today was the only I own. I play electric most of the time, but I love the sound of this guitar. Gibson J-35:


----------



## Mooh

Another great session today with a piper friend using his chanter and electronic pipes. His chanter couldn't get sharper than A=434 today so I tuned down to him using these. House & Beneteau.


----------



## mawmow

Same Seagull and Gibson...
I am tying to solve a new dilemma : Sell the Gibson as planned (because it is not perfect fit for me and would put that money on another fine acoustic) or keep it to give the Seagull to a poor grand-nephew as a graduating gift......


----------



## mawmow

Same Seagull and Gibson, trying to solve a new dilemma...


----------



## NotFromToronto

I have been neglecting my acoustics lately... but was in my local L&M today and did spend a bit of time with a GS Mini that was all Koa. They are seriously dangerous for my budget. I am always so impressed with the sound from those little guitars.


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Same Seagull and Gibson...
> I am tying to solve a new dilemma : Sell the Gibson as planned (because it is not perfect fit for me and would put that money on another fine acoustic) or keep it to give the Seagull to a poor grand-nephew as a graduating gift......


Both?


----------



## mawmow

NotFromToronto said:


> I have been neglecting my acoustics lately... but was in my local L&M today and did spend a bit of time with a GS Mini that was all Koa. They are seriously dangerous for my budget. I am always so impressed with the sound from those little guitars.


Did you try any from the Academy series ? 



Mooh said:


> Both?


Maybe, maybe not... I know, quiet first world dilemma... :-/

Played back to back the Seagull and the Taylor 322 : Geee ! The Seagull beated the Taylor !
Strings to be changed I guess...


----------



## NotFromToronto

mawmow said:


> Did you try any from the Academy series ?


No... I rarely pick up an acoustic in a music store except the little ones. I used to own a Taylor 616 which I loved, but completely stopped playing after I had built a couple with Tony Karol. While I would go back and build more in a heartbeat (given time and money) or order something custom... I have lost interest in full size 'factory' acoustics. So I don't play the full sized stuff because, just like everyone else, my current level of satisfaction would be all too quickly replaced by GAS.


----------



## mawmow

The Seagull and the 322 again...


----------



## mawmow

Got the Larrivee OM-09... Geee ! Are the strings that worn out ?? It really did not sound as good as I remembered !


----------



## gretsch4me

mawmow said:


> Got the Larrivee OM-09... Geee ! Are the strings that worn out ?? It really did not sound as good as I remembered !


Don't you just hate it when that happens? I'm having that same issue with my SP000-16R...


----------



## gretsch4me

...playing the '83 D-28 now. Glorious!!


----------



## mawmow

Put fresh strings on the Taylor 322 : It came back to life !


----------



## Jeremykeys

Playing my Martin DX1AE. It's been a while and she needs new strings. I have to learn how to keep the string squeeks down to a dull roar. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Alex

PRS SE Tonare P20


----------



## gretsch4me

Gibson J-15 today...


----------



## gretsch4me

Put a fresh set of EB Earthwood Mediums on the SP000-16R. Back in true form now.


----------



## mawmow

Jeremykeys said:


> Playing my Martin DX1AE. It's been a while and she needs new strings. I have to learn how to keep the string squeeks down to a dull roar. Anybody have any suggestions?


The builder usually suggest brand and type of strings for the instrument to five its best.

Besides that, my go to is D'Addario, either the basic EJ or the coated EXP.


----------



## m7flat5

I just bought a D-02 12-string from 1999 (during the Vancouver years). Sounds awesome! I love the 1-15/16" wide nut!


----------



## mawmow

m7flat5 said:


> I just bought a D-02 12-string from 1999 (during the Vancouver years). Sounds awesome! I love the 1-15/16" wide nut!


To play jazz ?

Had to put new strings on my Larrivee OM-09 : Tried Martin MFX740 and the high e broke while tuning... had to open a second set. Sounds good but not as good as GHS Al/Br

It was a string changing week since I realized most were installed last November ! :-(


----------



## Mooh

It’s March Break and we’ve had family home all week, but there were a few hours today when the house emptied out. I did some yard work, loads of laundry, loads of dishes, baked a loaf of bread, and…wait for it…played guitar for an hour or so. I took up residence in the front porch with the House slothead and a binder of fingerstyle pieces. My hands were tired from the day’s labour but at least I was playing. Gave it up for dinner and the Leafs game.


----------



## mawmow

Today was a quite longer playing moment than usual since it was another duels day playing back to back two pairs of acoustics with fresh strings :

Taylor 322 vs Seagull Performer : The heavier Seagull sounds more stringy but appears to me to project more;
Larrivee OM-09 vs Guild F-30 Aragon : Larrivee is a bit heavier and less comfortable.

I have a few weeks left to choose which will have to go during my usual "Spring clearance": Gibson L-OO TV for sure, most probabliy Larrivee OM-09 and Taylor 510 and the nice Seagull Performer CW QIT would go to the nephew should he like it. And what to do of the Behringer 1800FX amp I do not use anymore ? Son or nephew ?


----------



## mawmow

Played the Larrivee and Guild back to back for more than an hour : The main difference appears to lye in the overtones the Larrivee delivers. These are welcome in sad ballads but less so in faster folk pieces. I feel no real difference in comfort though the Larrivee is a bit heavier. I could keep both.
I would be curious to compare the Larrivee with a Martin OM-28... Just curious !


----------



## gretsch4me

Started of this rainy morning on the D-18 and quickly switched over to the '89 D-35. One thing I discovered with the D-18 is that when the RH is 50% or more it tends sound muffled. It sounds best when the RH is in the 37-45% range (the lower the better). Anyway, the D-35 sounds amazing.


----------



## zztomato

Gave this one a strum or two. 1964 ladder braced lg1. Cool guitar with a great neck. This was made just before they narrowed the nut width to a practically unplayable 1 9/16ths. 
I'm going to remove the plastic bridge and do a proper intonated saddle. Some of these don't suffer from intonation problems but that's not the case here.


----------



## mawmow

The Seagull Performer and thebMartin OODB again... That Seagull is really great !

@zztomato : Great Lg1 man !!! 

I once had a 1966 Gibson Lg-0 with the original adjustable saddle on a cheap plastic bridge replaced with a fixed rosewood bridge. I loved it but it was one of those I hated because it made me realize my clumsy fretting hand could not stand the too narrow string spacing at nut. The other one I hated, the first one I hated, was a lovely original Gibson Hound Dog Dobro with its 1 5/8" nut width and 0,016" gauge strings on a so bowed neck devoted to slide I had gotten from a Nashville pro. My Gibson journey was not as succesfull as my Taylor experience and I will let go my last Gibson this Spring...


----------



## Roots-Picker

On vacation in Guayabitos MX until the end of March. 🇲🇽 Have been enjoying much playing time on my early-90’s Taylor 412, mahogany/spruce concert-size acoustic. This is my designated travel guitar and a trusted friend that has served me well throughout many trips. By the “grace of Westjet“ (touch wood)…she’ll accompany me on many more!


----------



## gretsch4me

Alrighty then! The D-18 is out and sounds great...again.


----------



## zztomato

mawmow said:


> The Seagull Performer and thebMartin OODB again... That Seagull is really great !
> 
> @zztomato : Great Lg1 man !!!
> 
> I once had a 1966 Gibson Lg-0 with the original adjustable saddle on a cheap plastic bridge replaced with a fixed rosewood bridge. I loved it but it was one of those I hated because it made me realize my clumsy fretting hand could not stand the too narrow string spacing at nut. The other one I hated, the first one I hated, was a lovely original Gibson Hound Dog Dobro with its 1 5/8" nut width and 0,016" gauge strings on a so bowed neck devoted to slide I had gotten from a Nashville pro. My Gibson journey was not as succesfull as my Taylor experience and I will let go my last Gibson this Spring...


Yeah, Gibson went in a weird direction towards the mid 60's with that narrow nut. I can handle it on an electric- I've got a 68 335 that is a joy- but on an acoustic, makes it pretty hard to play without unintended muted strings. I've had some really good luck with vintage Gibsons lately. We'll see how that lg1 turns out. I'm hoping the slightly boxy ladder braced sound gets a bit more charm with a new bridge. It does have a cool sound though.


----------



## NotFromToronto

Played both of these today. Debating putting a k&k pure mini in one of them but not sure which.


----------



## mawmow

Left the mahogany top beasts for the 2014 Martin OOO-18 and 2007 Taylor 412ce to play some country ballads and waltz.


----------



## gretsch4me

Enjoying the lush sounds of my '89 D-35 again.


----------



## Mooh

Held a restringing bee yesterday so it was a little hard to decide but I kept myself to one. I will out myself and admit I played electric more today, cranked, to jazz/blues backing tracks, after listening to some Bloomfield.


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OOO-18 and the Taylor 412 again...
Trying a few Weiser's arrangements of some O'Carolan's tunes.
Some homework to do on these ! 

The tonal differences between these two acoustics appears to me as subtle as those between the Guild F30 and the Larrivée OM-09.


----------



## mawmow

The Aria AC-80 (nylon) : Don't love it as I used to...


----------



## mawmow

The Aria again, sounds good, but... Maybe I need some April fresh air...


----------



## Mark Brown

mawmow said:


> The Aria again, sounds good, but... Maybe I need some April fresh air...


how many acoustics you got mawmow? Seems to me like you say again and I think..... I cant seem to remember all of these guitars.


----------



## mawmow

Mark Brown said:


> how many acoustics you got mawmow? Seems to me like you say again and I think..... I cant seem to remember all of these guitars.


My wife uses to say "too many" ! LOL A dozen folks from entry level to mid-range and three nylons almost all from different builders. I once had as much as twenty : Way too much to nurse !  I plan to reduce the herd again this Spring : Sell some to get a top level folk. The quality level of my acoustics increases to follow my ears, skill and expanding repertoire. 

Today : The nice and resonnant Ramirez R-4. Believe it or not, this more than fifteen years old Spanish made nylon (I got it used some ten years ago) still strongly smell red cedar !


----------



## gretsch4me

Broke out the D-18 after being very ill over the past 5 days. I have MS and heart disease to boot. So life is looking a little rosier today and I'm sure glad that I have something as sweet sounding as my D-18 to help lift my spirits.


----------



## BlueRocker

My first post in this thread - picked up a Martin X Series 000-2XE and a Fishman loudbox mini charge today. My one and only acoustic.


----------



## Mooh

After a professional massage this morning, my hands feel immensely better, so I had a much better session on my own with my usual guitars. I’ve been avoiding the slightly wider necks on the baritone, 12 string, and classicals but they feel okay today.


----------



## mawmow

Today the little Taylor 322
I am working some new pieces I had been wishing to make some arrangements of my own since I do have the music sheets of, but I found some arrangements (staff and tab) that seemed to be worth trying :
The Shadow of Your Smile, Strangers in the Night, The Way You Look Tonight.


----------



## zztomato

Playing this little guy today. 1964 Epiphone Cortez. Small body, big voice.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 322 and Martin OOO-18 to wander among some other great melodies : Cry me a River, Summertime and so on.


----------



## mawmow

Same as yesterday, for a short bout since my mind is disturbed by an old odd ex-spouse issue hopefully to be settled down this week.


----------



## mawmow

Too lazy to get another one out, played the same again, but in a better mood after a talk with the attorney...


----------



## Mark Brown

Its never a bad day when a talk with the attorney leaves you in a better mood.


----------



## mawmow

Today, I "played" on the phone ! LOL It was actually "my day in court", but the pandemic makes Court House allergenic to plaintifs and so on: They work through video, but my iPad is too old (ios 10) to use any such app (need ios 14), so we can did it on the phone ! :-/ I can just hope I won ! ;-)


----------



## Mark Brown

mawmow said:


> I can just hope I won ! ;-)


....if not buddy, I might know a guy who knows a guy.

*Legal disclaimer*

In regards to any and all future litigation of the original poster, the preceeding comments were intended as humor. The poster does not know a guy who knows a guy. Hell I dont even know one guy.


----------



## gretsch4me

Switched between the D-35 and D-18 today. So the best of rosewood lush and mahogany lush tones. Both winners.


----------



## mawmow

Well, the Taylor 322 and Martin OOO-18 again but in our large open space (yep ! The wife was out !): Geee ! Did not seem to sound as loud as in my music room !

P.S. @Mark Brown : I once knew a guy who said he knew a guy who turned out to be a policeman ! LOL


----------



## mawmow

Today : Larrivee OM-09 and Martin OODB. Fun !


----------



## Mooh

Had a little show and tell with an adult student looking for something smaller and more comfortable than their dreadnought, so almost everything was off the rack. They liked this one best. Figures.


----------



## mawmow

Today Guild F-30 and Larrivee OM-09 : very similar guitars.

So listed three great acoustics for sale on r : Larrivee OM-09, Gibson L-OO TV and Taylor 510.
I do not actually need those as I do not play them quite often as the others for some personal comfort reasons
AND my eyes have been lurking for a while now toward two others potentially to get...


----------



## gretsch4me

My '89 D-35 is still out...absolutely love how this guitar sounds.


----------



## mawmow

Today : The Guild and the Larrivee again as a farewell to the Larrivée.
I used to like what I call the "Root Beer" sound flavour compared to the relative dryness of Coca Cola : I now understand it is caused by the Rosewood overtones.

Last year I sold the rare Larrivée L-03 koa I do not actually miss. I once owned an OM-03R and a p03 parlor.I guess my Larrivee whole trip is over.

I am interested in a Taylor 814, but dream of a Collings OM1 Trad (1 3/4" nut width).

A guy offered to trade my Gibson L-OO TV for a Martin either OOO-18 or OOO-28.
I do own a OOO-18.... Maybe the OOO-28.... but it is not actually a Taylor 814...
I know : First world dilemma !


----------



## Mooh

Spent the morning recording but the fiddle player has Covid so I was on my own. Beneteau flattop for lead and rhythm, Moon flattop mandolin for lead and harmony, and Gold Tone resonator bass.


----------



## Mark Brown

Wrong thread the first time around... lets try again.

I got this one out today after an electric hiatus for quite some time.










That thing has been with me going on 15 years now. Blueridge BR-240. Still love her.


----------



## mawmow

Godin's day : 5th Avenue and Seagull Performer.

Spent half an hour looking through The 12th Fret's online catalog last night : Geee !
I wished I lived nearby : they have half a dozen dreamer's acoustics FOR me ! LOL
"If I had a million, di-li-di-di-di Di-li-di-li-di..."
Nop ! Did not dream of those last night !


----------



## Mooh

Six strings, 12 string, Dobro...so far...the day's not done.


----------



## gretsch4me

Switching between the '83 D-28 and Gibson J-15. Both very special in their own way.


----------



## gretsch4me

mawmow said:


> Godin's day : 5th Avenue and Seagull Performer.
> 
> Spent half an hour looking through The 12th Fret's online catalog last night : Geee !
> I wished I lived nearby : they have half a dozen dreamer's acoustics FOR me ! LOL
> "If I had a million, di-li-di-di-di Di-li-di-li-di..."
> Nop ! Did not dream of those last night !


Speaking of the 12th Fret. Has anybody actually been in there recently? I get the impression looking at their website that inventory must pretty low or more like an empty store. I'm just asking as at one point last year I was interested in an Eastman E10SS. Their website showed one, but after numerous attempts to get an answer, they said that one sold... in the previous year. Well, why bother listing it if they've got nothing to sell??? Their Martin inventory seemed pretty bleak too.


----------



## Mooh

Ended the day with a six string to record two tunes for a student to play along to, Ghost Riders In The Sky, and Over The Rainbow. Usually when I do this I have the melody on one side of the stereo mix and rhythm on the other. Once through, usually one take as I’m sight reading, no fancy production just wham bam thank you Mooh. It‘s a fun part of the job.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> Ended the day with a six string to record two tunes for a student to play along to, Ghost Riders In The Sky, and Over The Rainbow. Usually when I do this I have the melody on one side of the stereo mix and rhythm on the other. Once through, usually one take as I’m sight reading, no fancy production just wham bam thank you Mooh. It‘s a fun part of the job.


That is actually really smart from an educator point of view Mooh. That way all a person has to do is pan one or the other to learn or have the accompanying piece. Brilliant.
I would use that.... but I have nothing to teach anyone


----------



## mawmow

Alternated the Seagull and the Martin OOO-18...


----------



## mawmow

Today, Martin OOO-18 (2014) and Guild F-30 (2018 or so)

The neck of the Guild is absolutely dead straight and I get some buzzes. I will try just to add some relief, but I guess I had lowered the nut too much too. Well, maybe another bone nut to carve, unless I just lazily put a piece of cardboard under it for a while since it is a keeper.


----------



## zztomato

Playing the 1958 J-50. Look at all that lacquer checking!


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Today, Martin OOO-18 (2014) and Guild F-30 (2018 or so)
> 
> The neck of the Guild is absolutely dead straight and I get some buzzes. I will try just to add some relief, but I guess I had lowered the nut too much too. Well, maybe another bone nut to carve, unless I just lazily put a piece of cardboard under it for a while since it is a keeper.


If you're going to go so far as to use cardboard, instead use a piece of neck matching veneer or nut matching bone. I glue the shim to the nut (NOT to the neck) and sand it down, test fitting so I don't go too far.


----------



## mawmow

The same Martin OO-18 and Guild F-30 : I had put some neck relief yesterday and it works but I can do it a little more...
Curiously, the Martin neck is also almost dead straight now and I will have to serve same medicine.
I say curiously because my hygrometers did not move significantly.
Or maybe I am hearing something I was nor hearing before ? :-/

The Martin pleases me more, both for comfort and tone.


----------



## mawmow

zztomato said:


> Playing the 1958 J-50. Look at all that lacquer checking!
> View attachment 412061


NICE !!!


----------



## FlyingFred

I was lucky enough lately to pick-up a Sigma SOM-45… sometimes, Asian factories also do get it just right…


----------



## Mooh

FlyingFred said:


> I was lucky enough lately to pick-up a Sigma SOM-45… sometimes, Asian factories also do get it just right…


Like this? Nice!









SOMR-45 – Sigma Guitars







www.sigma-guitars.com


----------



## FlyingFred

Yes, exactly like that one. I am still debating if I should modify it to do a torch inlay on the headstock, or push it to change the fingerboard to put snowflakes… and then some on the bridge… and the pickguard to make it a OM-45 Deluxe…

I have to say that it is however an excellent instrument so far. I am still getting acquainted with it.


----------



## Scottone

zztomato said:


> Playing the 1958 J-50. Look at all that lacquer checking!
> View attachment 412061


Cool..my '59 has the same checking


----------



## zztomato

Scottone said:


> Cool..my '59 has the same checking


Do you think there's any truth to the rumour that they used the better looking woods on the J-50 compared to the J-45?


----------



## mawmow

FlyingFred said:


> I was lucky enough lately to pick-up a Sigma SOM-45… sometimes, Asian factories also do get it just right…


Yes ! My low end Eastman 122ce is definitely a nice sounding GA size acoustic.
My former luthier who used to travel to Asia some years ago, had told me the Chinese had learned to make good guitars and he was right.

Now that I have been listening to a bunch of better acoustics video comparisons for the last two days or so, I played my Taylor 412ce, Martin OO-18 and Larrivee OM-09 : I still crave for some H & D Crossroads (to replace the Gibson L-OO TV I can barely play), Martin M-36 or Collings OM Traditional should my L-OO TV and Larrivee go...
But you know what ? The OOO-18 makes it better for me than a CEO-7 and the "28" would probably not add much to my many tones taste for the bucks. The Taylor 814 is no longer in my head either.
By the way, I stumbled on a very interesting video comparing Taylors from 200 to 900 series...


----------



## FlyingFred

I would tend to believe so, as Gibson has always used better grade woods on natural bodied acoustics or blonde electrics.


----------



## FlyingFred

Well, mawmow, you have to put it in perspective: while the materials might be good, the craftsmanshi of the Asian guitars is in no way comparable to the high-end counterparts (bracing, finish, etc.) but dollar for dollar, the value is sometimes just right.


----------



## gretsch4me

I was somewhat surprised that it's been a little over 9 months since the '83 D-28 had a fresh set of strings. Surprised in the sense that the old Aluminum Bronze set didn't really sound too bad at all given how long they've been on there. So, on with a fresh set of Aluminum Bronze 13-56 and tuned down a half step. Quite a difference for the better is a bit of an understatement. Got some new Martin bridge pins in white with pearl dots at L&M today to replace the chewed-up old pins as well. Love how this D-28 sounds.


----------



## terryeric470

hi


----------



## BlueRocker

My new Martin X Series 000-2XE turned out to have a pickup problem. Returned it for a Taylor Academy 12. Was looking for a smaller body acoustic that sounded good to my ears - I found this sounded best to me.


----------



## Mooh

BlueRocker said:


> My new Martin X Series 000-2XE turned out to have a pickup problem. Returned it for a Taylor Academy 12. Was looking for a smaller body acoustic that sounded good to my ears - I found this sounded best to me.
> 
> View attachment 412331


Yeah, you know, I have a student with one of those and it sounds really sweet. It's a joy to sit across the room from a good guitar played well. It's obviously easy to play, too.


----------



## Scottone

zztomato said:


> Do you think there's any truth to the rumour that they used the better looking woods on the J-50 compared to the J-45?


It would make sense...especially considering that the J50 was slightly more expensive


----------



## ronh

Took out my Ted Thompson T2 model, today. In the case for about 3 weeks, still in tune, gotta love that. Ted makes very high quality instruments, refined with little or no bling, but the tone!!!


----------



## mawmow

FlyingFred said:


> Well, mawmow, you have to put it in perspective: while the materials might be good, the craftsmanshi of the Asian guitars is in no way comparable to the high-end counterparts (bracing, finish, etc.) but dollar for dollar, the value is sometimes just right.


Fully agree ! That was the question when I got my AC122 and its "young" neck already shows a light bump and some buzzes appeared by 8th-10th frets : I will replace the saddle at bridge with a higher one (I do craft my own nuts and saddles).

Since I found my Taylor 322 desapointing besides my Martin OODB, I just played back to back my Martin OOO-18 and Taylor 322 : The more I played them the more I liked both, but the Martin offers a bit more musicality. So, maybe the Taylor could go, not sure because a neck reset is easy to do at no cost, while the eight years old Martin is still OK.

I also looked at higher Martins : my OOO-18 (2014) just got even more value in my personal scale and I do not think any one in the orchestra 28 species would justify the extra money.

As I wander here and there looking for an even better acoustic, I got a glance at Lowdens. I am puzzled in that the same number, say F35 or S35 would refer to a body type but woods could be very different both for top and back and sides. Anyway, the brand is apparently reknowned for note clarity and in fact it appears too clear for me. I found only one compararive video with Collings and the latter would please my ears more. Unfortunately, Lowdens appear to be a big bet for me since I cannot try any in my area.

I am currently lurking toward two fine acoustics that could meet the holy grail for me : a Huss and Dalton Crossroads (large nut width) to replace the Gibson L-OO TV should I happen to sell and a Martin M36, that could eventually push the OOO-18 out, not sure... Yes, I now dream of these two !


----------



## John123

Playing my 1983 Adamas 1581...


----------



## Mooh

Nordheimer upright piano and Yamaha digital piano so far, but will likely lay down some scratch tracks with acoustic guitar during the hockey intermissions this evening in preparation for a short recording session tomorrow. I don’t play enough piano. [Edit: all scratch tracks except the piano were done during the game.]


----------



## mawmow

Began with Martin OOO-18 and Guild F-30, then replaced the Martin with the Taylor 322 : I do not know which of the Taylor or the Martin I would let go... next Fall...


----------



## Mooh

Gold Tone resonator bass and Beneteau flattop. Finally got the rough tracks done before a violinist came in to record their part. I'll spend more time mixing than actual recording.


----------



## mawmow

The two Martins : OOO-18 and OODB.
The all Mahogany with Monel Retro strings deliver a softer tone.


----------



## gretsch4me

Tucked the D-28 away after a few beautiful tone-filled days. Love it! So, now out with the Gibson J-15 which is a huge powerhouse acoustic in it's own right too.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB and Guild F-30, then the Guild and Martin OOO-18 : Love them all !!! 

P.S. Got news from my lawyer : Sent me a bill !


----------



## Mark Brown

But did the bill come with any good news.... thats what I really want to know


----------



## gretsch4me

Switching between the SP000-16R and the D-18. The surprise to me is how "big" the 000 can sound.


----------



## Mooh

Nursing a bit of a sprain in my fretting hand so didn't play a whole lot. However, I found the Cervantes crossover nylon string a little easier to play. Had to play some uke as well so I used a Kala acacia tenor tuned high G.


----------



## mawmow

Today, Guild F30 and Martin OOO-18 : The Guild appears to me to sound dryer than the "boomier" Martin. Anyway, the Guild is devoted to Irish/Celtic repertoire in altered tunings.



Mooh said:


> Nursing a bit of a sprain in my fretting hand so didn't play a whole lot. However, I found the Cervantes crossover nylon string a little easier to play. Had to play some uke as well so I used a Kala acacia tenor tuned high G.


Sad to read that. Take care !



Mark Brown said:


> But did the bill come with any good news.... thats what I really want to know


That's the actual joking part : The bill without any real news ! I am expecting good news anyway since I am the plaintif, the defendant did not show and my lawyer had a jurisprudential study to support my request.


----------



## Mooh

@mawmow Thanks. It’s actually worse today so I‘ve been demonstrating and accompanying student parts with the digital piano/keyboard, right-handed. Two left hand fingers immobilized, pain killers in the bloodstream, morose mood in check.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> @mawmow Thanks. It’s actually worse today so I‘ve been demonstrating and accompanying student parts with the digital piano/keyboard, right-handed. Two left hand fingers immobilized, pain killers in the bloodstream, morose mood in check.


Be well brother, hand injuries are the worst. We need those things, doubly so as pickers.


----------



## mawmow

Took out the Seagull Performer, yeah, it is still in my own music room.

By the way, the Martin M36 I had an eye on was sold. I found it not too expensive for a 2016, but the sold note says it was a 2006... nearby a needed neck reset ?
Anyway, the H&D Crossroads is my actual target... Should I sell the L-OO TV or receive my federal income return or get a positive court result before someone else get it... :-?


----------



## Mooh

Well the hand is feeling a little better today, swelling is down, pain under control, so I can play a little. Still, I've been using the piano (right hand only) for lessons. Two one hour lessons left this evening then four days off, so hopefully I'll return to form by Tuesday. By the time I pick up my favourite acoustics they'll feel new again.


----------



## mawmow

The Seagll again... for a quite shorter moment than usual : Had the clumsiest hands I had for a long time ! 

Discovered the Martins 21 series : No bling sisters of the 28 series but apparently does not sound so different from OOO-18. 

Also saw an interesting (confusing !) video comparing Martin OOO-18 and Gibson L-OO : Geeee !!! They sounded quite alike !!! How is this possible ?!?! :-/


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> The Seagll again... for a quite shorter moment than usual : Had the clumsiest hands I had for a long time !
> 
> Discovered the Martins 21 series : No bling sisters of the 28 series but apparently does not sound so different from OOO-18.
> 
> Also saw an interesting (confusing !) video comparing Martin OOO-18 and Gibson L-OO : Geeee !!! They sounded quite alike !!! How is this possible ?!?! :-/


Maybe because they didn’t use a great mic, and/or processed too much…nothing beats live acoustic.

Promised myself I’d take it easy on my left hand for another day or two before I resume playing, but it feels a lot better. Did some light yard and garden work to test it a bit. So far so good.


----------



## gretsch4me

Loving the Gibson J-15 today. Sooooooooo, why do I think I still want a J-45????


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> Maybe because they didn’t use a great mic, and/or processed too much…nothing beats live acoustic.
> 
> Promised myself I’d take it easy on my left hand for another day or two before I resume playing, but it feels a lot better. Did some light yard and garden work to test it a bit. So far so good.


 Resume playing slowly, do we have to say ? 

Yeah, YouTube blunts so much tone differences...

Today, the Guild F30 had a nice run !


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Resume playing slowly, do we have to say ?
> 
> Yeah, YouTube blunts so much tone differences...
> 
> Today, the Guild F30 had a nice run !


Slowly, methodically, counting, taking my own advice…Ran some scales and exercises on and off this afternoon. Will sleep with a brace on.


----------



## mawmow

Haaaaaa.... Did I tell you I had put my rare wonderful Gibson L-OO TV on the market ? Well. it had been a painful process but I could not play it well because my fretting hand would muffle some strings here and there on this 1,725 in. nut width neck. Well, yesterday someone asked for more details and I got it out to look at it and then tried to play it : Geee ! I could play it well ! So I got it out again today and I played well all the tunes I tried (Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out, More Than Words and Bridge Over Troubled Water and many others) : My technical skill is still improving ! So you see me coming, hey ! Not for sale anymore !!!


----------



## Mark Brown

mawmow said:


> Haaaaaa.... Did I tell you I had put my rare wonderful Gibson L-OO TV on the market ? Well. it had been a painful process but I could not play it well because my fretting hand would muffle some strings here and there on this 1,725 in. nut width neck. Well, yesterday someone asked for more details and I got it out to look at it and then tried to play it : Geee ! I could play it well ! So I got it out again today and I played well all the tunes I tried (Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out, More Than Words and Bridge Over Troubled Water and many others) : My technical skill is still improving ! So you see me coming, hey ! Not for sale anymore !!!


That's awesome man! Nothing life falling in love again!

Someone though, might have just fallen out of love with you


----------



## mawmow

Mark Brown said:


> Someone though, might have just fallen out of love with you


There were four followers... Sorry guys, you had two weeks to pull the trigger: Dead you are !


----------



## mawmow

The Gibson that came back to life yesterday (Thanks God !) and the Seagull.


----------



## gretsch4me

The '89 D-35 sounds pretty darn good today....


----------



## StratCat

1979 Takamine F307.


----------



## Mooh

StratCat said:


> 1979 Takamine F307.


Nice. That era of Takamine guitars produced some great guitars. I had a dreadnought.


----------



## mawmow

Got an old Woody Mann's Anthology of Blues Guitar : Got the Seagull in Open G and the Taylor 412ce in Open D... When you gotta play, you gotta play, man !!!


----------



## b-nads

I didn't think I'd ever get a Larrivee again after my experience with my first one. It remains one of the best sounding acoustics I've played, but the service I received from Larrivee when the top cracked on it was far from helpful. This one kinda fell in my lap, and I was quickly reminded of how much I missed that sweet balance characteristic of Jean's guitars for recording and singing with. This one is a Limited L&M run with Peruvian walnut on the back and sides, and special inlays.


----------



## mawmow

Got the Alvarez AP66, all Mahogany twelve fret parlor, out : How well does that little rat sings !


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB... Ahhh !
Two days without playing because of a little family drama : My son suffered a trauma while falling with his son in his arms... and had shoulder surgery Thursday... Long rehabilitation to come now.
I could not play but I just had received two good old Stefan Grossmann' Blues books I read while waiting... 

P.S. I discovered a website new to me : Gruhn's (Nashville, TN) at guitars.com.


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-18 is getting some playtime today. Love this guitar!!


----------



## Mooh

Had an open house style gig with the fiddle/guitar duo so I took two guitars but only played this Beneteau. It's kind of my standard for that swing and celtic stuff. Lots of tight low end and smooth mids to counter the fiddle tone, and smooth highs to add some sparkle when needed. We set up in a corner to let the walls help project the volume, though there was an open door behind us which seemed to save some volume for ourselves. I left the amp at home. This guitar never disappoints. I do wish I'd brought the 12 string as well, for the slow airs.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## mawmow

Was supposed to go see mom today... but "forgot" to wake up ! 
After lunch, since Heaven my not forgive me to have skipped a breakfast with my mom, I got in my music room with hell of a mood and put the Taylor 412 in Open D and the Seagull in Open G and wandered through my recently bought Blues books, grabbing the guitar with the Open tuning I needed for each song. Well, my pinky had a hard time killing... the slide !


----------



## mawmow

These new old blues songbooks are giving me a hard time :
Using some open tuning new to me like Em and E
Well, could put a capo on open D...
What about a wall covered with
OOO-18 and L-OO in standard tuning
Taylor 412 in OpenD/DADGAD
Seagull in Open G
Guild in some C...
Taylor 322 in Em ?
And downtune the 510 in D with capo 2nd fret...
Let's dream about it...


----------



## mawmow

The Guild F30, standard tuning.
Hard on my fretting finger tips... because of the longer scale ?
Realized action is in fact a bit high mid-neck for my light fingerstyle...
Dead straight neck and virtually no room to lower action...
Could allow it to go... Another broken dream ? 
May I already foresee a Fall sale ?


----------



## gretsch4me

I've been playing my D-18 these past few days as I've been immobilized by a bout of sciatica and I've come to realize something. My wife really does not like fetching my guitars for me. 

What I've also discovered is that if my D-18 was my only acoustic, I'd be a really happy guy. It's like I really don't miss the others, primarily because the D-18 sounds so good. Hmmm, maybe in my crotchety years now, I'm starting to prefer the mahogany sound over that of rosewood? 

Sitting in the Opa chair, playing my D-18 and weighing the pros and cons of exchanging my rosewood guitars for mahogany.


----------



## Mooh

Whole lotta Dobro goin' on 'round here.


----------



## mawmow

Had a short practice session on the Godin 5th...
Because I had to "meet" the dentist... will get a "nice" bill...
But received news from the court : I won !!! 
It will pay the dentist and a new acoustic !


----------



## Mark Brown

mawmow said:


> Had a short practice session on the Godin 5th...
> Because I had to "meet" the dentist... will get a "nice" bill...
> But received news from the court : I won !!!
> It will pay the dentist and a new acoustic !


HOORAY FOR WINNING!
.... the dentist blows, but ill take the win.
Plus I endorse anything that gets more guitars.


----------



## mawmow

Tried something new to me : Played the Taylor dread standard tuning, then tuned down a whole step with capo 2nd fret as many orhers use to do. Just love that !


----------



## Mark Brown

mawmow said:


> Tried something new to me : Played the Taylor dread standard tuning, then tuned down a whole step with capo 2nd fret as many orhers use to do. Just love that !


why would one do this?


----------



## Dru Edwards

Hey Mark, Some people tune their acoustic down a half step or full step and then use a capo because:

1) They prefer the shorter scale length
2) It decreases the string tension which gives the guitar a different feeling, especially when fingerpicking
3) It may make the guitar sound different (which I suspect is the reason that mawmow is doing it for but I'll let him respond to that)


----------



## mawmow

Today, Martin OODB...
My ears did not like its bassy tone with the Martin Retro Monel today. Next strings trial could be D'Addario EJ intead of these. 

@Mark Brown @Dru Edwards
Thanks to Dru for his extended answer..
I did tune down the dread because the higher tension of the 0,013" gauge strings is hard on my brittle nails that I have to keep short... So, lower tension, nearer my usual 0,012" strings gauge on my other folks. The secondary gain is getting a shorter scale : try the 3xx007 and the 5xx009 chords and see the difference. So, down tuning made it for me. But I was amazed it did not change the sound much...


----------



## Mooh

I've had a few in my hands today but this 12 string got the most work. I don't play it enough. '

96 Beneteau.


----------



## mawmow

Today, Taylor 322 and Martin OOO-18 : The lovely little Mahogany/Tasmanian Blackwood Taylor can definitively go. So I lowered the asking price though I heard Taylor stopped the use Tasmanian Blackwood...

The Larrivee OM-09 apparently found a  Payment pending...
So, I asked for a hold on the Huss & Dalton Crossroads I had my eyes stucked on for a while now ! 

Next week will be quite busy, too busy for a lazy happily retired man on the verge to reconnect with his golfing addiction !


----------



## Mooh

Couldn’t get on the guitar today, instead got on the wheelbarrow and shovel, acoustic wheelbarrow and shovel of course. Had to mulch the street side gardens that were left to neglect during the Covid years. Picked up some lumber for fence repairs, hit the berry farm for cider, and otherwise buggered about the yard. Awesome day for the dogs to be outside, and soon I will be able to join them with a guitar…just gotta get the gardening done first.


----------



## Dru Edwards

> @Mark Brown @Dru Edwards
> Thanks to Dru for his extended answer..
> I did tune down the dread because the higher tension of the 0,013" gauge strings is hard on my brittle nails that I have to keep short... So, lower tension, nearer my usual 0,012" strings gauge on my other folks. The secondary gain is getting a shorter scale : try the 3xx007 and the 5xx009 chords and see the difference. So, down tuning made it for me. But I was amazed it did not change the sound much...


Decreased tension makes a lot of sense. Down tuning and using a capo is a great solution. I also find that sometimes you can get a little more lower end by doing that too... some guitars prefer being tuned down 1/2 step, or perhaps it's my ears that prefer it.


----------



## mawmow

Did "play" steering wheel and cruise control for two bouts of an hour to see mom in the morning (we fortunately both live nearby the highway) and tape and scissors back at home to get the Larrivee ready for shipping tomorrow.

Plan to play guitar later today.

P.S. The joy of condo is no job to do outside... any season !
P.P.S. Will get golf gear in the car this week.


----------



## gretsch4me

Cant believe how much I've been playing this, but new strings and new dings on the D-18 today. Still prefer the EB Aluminum Bronze 13-56 on this one as well...tuned down to Eb. They're like a set of phosphor bronze on steroids and really provide some extra oomph when playing fingerstyle. Primetone Jazz III XL pick sounds pretty phenomenal too.


----------



## Mooh

'08 House.


----------



## mawmow

Retuned the Taylor 412ce to standard and continued to work the Irish trad "The Butterfly".

Income tax return came in today... and I long to get the H&D Crossroads !


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Retuned the Taylor 412ce to standard and continued to work the Irish trad "The Butterfly".
> 
> Income tax return came in today... and I long to get the H&D Crossroads !


The slip jig? Here’s a version I put up for my students to use.


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> The slip jig? Here’s a version I put up for my students to use.


Great ! The music and the movie I mean. Thanks for sharing !
I guess I hear a banjo : It is not a resonator, is it ? :-/

Played only a bit today, but had to go at hospital with my son for follow-up.
"Played" file on bone to begin to craft two new saddles while waiting in parking lot. 
P.S. Waiting for the invoice to buy the H&D Crossroads ! I long to make the Gibson L-OO TV and the H&D Crossroads compete in my music room...


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Great ! The music and the movie I mean. Thanks for sharing !
> I guess I hear a banjo : It is not a resonator, is it ? :-/
> 
> Played only a bit today, but had to go at hospital with my son for follow-up.
> "Played" file on bone to begin to craft two new saddles while waiting in parking lot.
> P.S. Waiting for the invoice to buy the H&D Crossroads ! I long to make the Gibson L-OO TV and the H&D Crossroads compete in my music room...


A little of everything, bass, guitar, banjo, mandolin…


----------



## mawmow

Today, Gibson L-OO TV...
Geee ! I long to get the H&D Crossroads... and compare both !


----------



## Mooh

The usual, plus the ukuleles as it's a heavy uke day in Lessonville.


----------



## mawmow

The L-OO TV again...
Hands a bit clumsier today maybe because I played my first 2022 round of golf this morning. :-?

The Huss and Dalton Crossroads is on its way to my place...


----------



## Dru Edwards

Martin D-16GT LTD purchased from L&M 13 years ago. It's got a great deep tone to it and is probably my loudest acoustic too.


----------



## mawmow

I was hopefully to write how I love my new H&D Crossroads... It was at local carrier by 8:45 this morning. But believe it or not, the stupid local carrier indicated "Could not locate consignee" by 14:20. He is working with ShipNerd : I sent an email right away by 14:30 and they would look at that... No news by 16:55.
How do you say ? Ah yeah : It sucks !!!


----------



## Mark Brown

mawmow said:


> I was hopefully to write how I love my new H&D Crossroads... It was at local carrier by 8:45 this morning. But believe it or not, the stupid local carrier indicated "Could not locate consignee" by 14:20. He is working with ShipNerd : I sent an email right away by 14:30 and they would look at that... No news by 16:55.
> How do you say ? Ah yeah : It sucks !!!


its always on a Friday when things go wrong. I would go hunt him down. This of course is not standard procedure however I do have people hunt me down from missed deliveries in the short time I worked for purolator and as much as it was against policy I was happy to oblige. Rules be dammed, people want their stuff


----------



## mawmow

Not in the mood to play...
Tracking now says my package would be stored (?) somewhere in Quebec city.
Now, many questions : Is it actually my package or does it bare a wrong address ?
My email to ShipNerd was automatically directed to the seller...
Finally, in spite of using and alternative to "lazy" Canada Post, seller would have asked to postpone shipping and the guitar would have been safe, because my fear now is that someone think to have a good reason to open the box : We still freeze up here !!!

Add on : Finally worked three pieces on the Guild F30 : More than Words, Bridge over Troubled Waters/PSimon and acoustic version of Angie/Rolling Stones.


----------



## gretsch4me

Great day for me. Back to the EB Aluminum Bronze 13-56 on the Gibson J-15. Vive la difference!!!


----------



## Mark Brown

mawmow said:


> Not in the mood to play...
> Tracking now says my package would be stored (?) somewhere in Quebec city.
> Now, many questions : Is it actually my package or does it bare a wrong address ?
> My email to ShipNerd was automatically directed to the seller...
> Finally, in spite of using and alternative to "lazy" Canada Post, seller would have asked to postpone shipping and the guitar would have been safe, because my fear now is that someone think to have a good reason to open the box : We still freeze up here !!!


Wishing your gear thr best buddy!


----------



## Mooh

Wrote out fingerstyle versions of (Turlough O’Carolan’s) Carolan’s Welcome and Lord Inchiquin yesterday and proofread them this morning on the Beneteau. After that I went outside to abuse my hands gardening and messed about in the shed. Now I’m tired.


----------



## mawmow

Since the tracking showed my package did not move this morning (I wished I could read "Out for delivery"), I printed my proofs and got at this end of the carrier hub : I got it !!!
So, I am glad to say I played my new "used" 2020 Huss and Dalton Crossroads. 
I long to make a comparative video with the Gibson L-OO TV for you guys ! 
Unfortunately, I cannot do it during the day because the roofer are working heavily above my head !!!


----------



## mawmow

Played the Gibson L-OO TV and the Huss & Dalton Crossroads back to back again... 
The text to report my toughts and feelings is slowly taking form...


----------



## Mooh

The usual steel strings, but also the Cervantes crossover.


----------



## gretsch4me

Just noticed that the last string change on my D-35 was Aug 7 last year. Not good. So, on with a fresh set of Aluminum Bronze 13's and Boom, Boom, Kaboom, it's back to its glorious old self. And I was entertaining the thought of using this guitar as a trade for a J-45...yeah, right.


----------



## mawmow

Since the Huss and Dalton shows a mid strings predominant tone, I tried the Spruce/Ovangkol Taylor 412ce : The Taylor is clearly not as resonnant...


----------



## Dru Edwards

My Lowden F25 (Cedar / EIR). Great fingerpicker and awesome DADGAD guitar.


----------



## Mooh

@Dru Edwards Nice Lowden. One of my favourite brands.


----------



## mawmow

Busy day, but had a moment to babble with the Huss & Dalton Crossroads...


----------



## Mooh

Pretty much been a nylon string guitar day, though I had the Gold Tone resonator bass in my hands for a while, and there was one uke lesson so the all acacia Kala was the choice.


----------



## seapotato

Apparently I only have this crappy old pic, but I gave my Babicz a good beating. 

Fun guitar, loud af.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV, Huss & Dalton Crossroads and... Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy : Got an amazing surprise, yeah !!!  I will tell you more soon.


----------



## Dru Edwards

mawmow said:


> Gibson L-OO TV, Huss & Dalton Crossroads and... Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy : Got an amazing surprise, yeah !!!  I will tell you more soon.


Some amazing guitars! Looking forward to the surprise - a new guitar?


----------



## Mooh

Tried to play this morning, to test play an old Scots tune arrangement (The Lea Rig) but my left hand was aching and my joints were not moving well. Celebrex and Tylenol should help but I’m still going to consult with the medical establishment. It’s getting bad. Anyway, we spent the day so far gardening, building a fence around a new plot, and doing little maintenance jobs. It at least kept my mind off my hand…until now.


----------



## mawmow

Well, I did not write it here, but played Mahogany OOs yesterday : See the other thread...
Today ? It should be Martin OOO-18 and some other...


----------



## Mooh

De-tuned the slothead House a semi-tone to ease my aching hand and did get a few short bursts of practice in yesterday. This one:


----------



## Mooh

Made it through the day with the aforementioned House for personal practice, and the Beneteau for a lesson, and the Godin Progression for another that was via Zoom (it's my day off but I had two re-scheduled catch-up lessons to do). Played just a little resonator bass with one student, as much to make myself feel useful than anything else.

Tomorrow's schedule looks like guitar (7), bass (1), and ukulele (2), so depending on my mood that might be three instruments or a shitload.


----------



## BlueRocker

Mooh said:


> Made it through the day with the aforementioned House for personal practice, and the Beneteau for a lesson, and the Godin Progression for another that was via Zoom (it's my day off but I had two re-scheduled catch-up lessons to do). Played just a little resonator bass with one student, as much to make myself feel useful than anything else.
> 
> Tomorrow's schedule looks like guitar (7), bass (1), and ukulele (2), so depending on my mood that might be three instruments or a shitload.


I vote shitload, just so's ya know...


----------



## Mooh

BlueRocker said:


> I vote shitload, just so's ya know...


Noted.


----------



## Kitten_shark

Playing these two a lot recently. My other Hensel needs some work again before it can reclaim the title of daily player.


----------



## mawmow

The Guld F30 and the H&D Crossroads : The Guild has larger bouts and soind a bit bassier but a bit drier since the Crossroads adds some flavor to sounds (a tiny bit of overtones) and a little metal wire sound (but much less than the Gibson L-OO TV). The little Crossroads is more comfortable than the clearly bigger Guild. I love both anyway.


----------



## mawmow

The Guild F30 and the H&D Crossroads again.


----------



## seapotato

Powers been out all day, so I've been working on some open g stuff.

A Royall triolian I picked up last year. I've had a few resos over the years but they've never taken. This one is so nice to play, I'm not stuck with open tunings and the 3 songs I know in open g. (Trying to make it 4 😂)


----------



## Mark Brown

seapotato said:


> Powers been out all day, so I've been working on some open g stuff.
> 
> A Royall triolian I picked up last year. I've had a few resos over the years but they've never taken. This one is so nice to play, I'm not stuck with open tunings and the 3 songs I know in open g. (Trying to make it 4 😂)
> 
> View attachment 418142


Sir... I am disappointed in you. You should know better than to be living here on God's green wind tunnel and not have a generator. First year we owned out here that thing got installed, mostly because I was jealous of my neighbor with his house all lit up while we sat in the dark for 36 hours but also for pragmatic reasons 

I like that funky looking guitar though and I suppose if you have to "waste" your day playing guitar so be it


----------



## seapotato

Mark Brown said:


> Sir... I am disappointed in you. You should know better than to be living here on God's green wind tunnel and not have a generator. First year we owned out here that thing got installed, mostly because I was jealous of my neighbor with his house all lit up while we sat in the dark for 36 hours but also for pragmatic reasons
> 
> I like that funky looking guitar though and I suppose if you have to "waste" your day playing guitar so be it


Haha I have a little thing to keep the fridges frigid, but haven't gone all in on a proper one. 

I'm ok with occasional campout at home. Our stovetop is propane which is pretty slick. 20lb tank lasts months, so it's not that big a hardship.

That monster windstorm a few years ago dragged on a bit but it wasn't that bad.

We keep our house cold enough to discourage houseguests too, so even the heat isn't greatly missed 🤣


----------



## Mooh

Mostly this '08 House cutaway today. The picture is from 2008, it was pouring rain at a celtic festival but thankfully the stage was well covered. I remember peering through the sheets of rain hoping it would break the abominable heat.


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 (nylon)


----------



## Mooh

Had to tune to the shuttle pipes today. A=446 to start, and a little higher as they warmed up and stabilized. I generally use the guitar that plays itself (as a former bandmate described it), the Beneteau at the bottom. I'll use the Cervantes and the House for the other lessons.


----------



## bw66

Mooh said:


> I generally use the guitar that plays itself...


That's how I like to describe my guitar, but people generally don't get it. 

I have a friend who looks for a guitar that "falls into tune" when he is shopping around. I generally use both expressions when describing my ideal guitar.


----------



## Mooh

bw66 said:


> That's how I like to describe my guitar, but people generally don't get it.
> 
> I have a friend who looks for a guitar that "falls into tune" when he is shopping around. I generally use both expressions when describing my ideal guitar.


If we're lucky and perhaps privileged enough, the right guitar finds us.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> If we're lucky and perhaps privileged enough, the right guitar finds us.


That's how I feel about my strat. I wasn't in the market, I wasn't looking and I wasn't really interested yet somehow, to this day I dont actually understand, I own it.


----------



## Dru Edwards

My 2012 Taylor Build to Order (BTO) that I commissioned in 2011. Sinker Redwood top, East Indian back/sides. The top sparkles more than the pic shows.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Yesterday I restrung my newly acquired Martin HD-28V that I purchased from a fellow GC member. I very much enjoyed its BIG TONE!


----------



## mawmow

A while on the H&D Crossroads (after packaging the sold Taylor 322 in a box I had crafted from other boxes I had spared since we can rarely find such boxes apparently because of the pandemia).

Add on : I change the string set on the Crossroads and checked the intonation later on : spot on !
I will remember the lesson : Do not check the intonation with old strings !


----------



## Dru Edwards

Roots-Picker said:


> Yesterday I restrung my newly acquired Martin HD-28V that I purchased from a fellow GC member. I very much enjoyed its BIG TONE!
> 
> View attachment 418567


HD-28V, one of Martin's many stellar guitars. How do you find the neck? Although many don't mind the V neck, for others it's an issue.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Dru Edwards said:


> HD-28V, one of Martin's many stellar guitars. How do you find the neck? Although many don't mind the V neck, for others it's an issue.


Yes, I read about some folks’ misgivings about that neck but the modified V shape is actually not that pronounced, IMHO. I find the guitar super comfortable to play. (Thanks again @TheeOlfy !) Due to some mild discomfort I am having due to the onset of arthritis in my hands I purposely changed my “singer/songwriter” acoustic from a 1 3/4” to a 1 11/16” nut width.

I feel like I still need the extra fingerboard width for my fingerstyle playing but the HD-28V is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Mooh

Spent a little time in the local mom'n'pop music shop yesterday trying out Godin and Seagull all mahogany guitars. Didn't buy either, though the much lighter built Seagull might* be in my future. Instead I came home with another Laney amp, the Cub Super 12, because, you know, amplifiers...

Other than that I've been trying to take it easy on the left hand tendonitis.

You can't beat fun for a good time.


----------



## Mooh

Haven't played much except to work out the accompaniment for an old English folk melody, but I did restring a few guitars. For the first time in the 26 years I've had it, I put extra light strings on the 12 string, not to spare the guitar but to spare my tendonitis. I love messing around with acoustic guitars.

[Edit...the site is resisting my attempts to post. What evil conspiracy is this?]


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mooh said:


> View attachment 418771
> View attachment 418772
> 
> 
> Haven't played much except to work out the accompaniment for an old English folk melody, but I did restring a few guitars. For the first time in the 26 years I've had it, I put extra light strings on the 12 string, not to spare the guitar but to spare my tendonitis. I love messing around with acoustic guitars.
> 
> [Edit...the site is resisting my attempts to post. What evil conspiracy is this?]


Mooh, it's worth trying extra light strings given your tendonitis. Heck, you can even try down tuning 1/2 step as well (if you haven't already). A capo may also help depending upon the nut.

How's the fingers/wrist holding up?


----------



## Mooh

Dru Edwards said:


> Mooh, it's worth trying extra light strings given your tendonitis. Heck, you can even try down tuning 1/2 step as well (if you haven't already). A capo may also help depending upon the nut.
> 
> How's the fingers/wrist holding up?


Thanks for asking. I started to get treatment last week. It's mostly third and fourth fingers (ring and pinky), in what I call the hockey knuckle and the one next to it. A little in the wrist. The therapist did some tendon scraping, plus some joint and muscle work. Marginal improvement for a couple of days, but I go back twice more this week with reassessment thereafter. I've seen this person before for my rotator cuff and wonky left ankle. I teach her kids guitar so she's got a vested interest in my health and well-being. 

I generally don't down tune except for my personal accompaniment, and if that was all I did everything would be down a semi-tone, but a large part of the use involves recording and students (generally all tuned to standard) so I keep it in standard. I like to record at concert pitch because a lot of it is for students to play along to. Capoing a 12 string at the first fret (even a good one like this) for long periods is hard on strings, the first fret, position shifting, upper fret access (it's a 12 fret), and it's just a pain in the ass.


----------



## mawmow

The Gibson L-00 TV and the H&D Crossroads.
When I loosened the old strings on the Crossroads yesterday, the third made a hell of a rattle I had never heard on any guitar before ! And after a whole week in my house and fresh strings on, that third string buzzes when I fret second fret ! I can see the action also lowered at twelfth fret. So, instead of lowering the saddle, I will have to carve a new nut ! I also discovered H&D uses an unusual and crooked tool to manage the truss rod ! :-/

Add on : I found a tiny black version of usual truss rod hex keys that had skipped my view in the tool room of the OHSC. It did help to just add some relief to the neck.


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR28V. Decided to get this one going and maybe hit some open mics. It has a DeArmond magnetic and a K&K. Plays pretty good and has a 1&3/4 nut with a V neck. Basically an HD28V copy.


----------



## mawmow

Both OO Gibson and Huss&Dalton again...


----------



## gretsch4me

I was playing the SP000-16R for a couple of days, all the time saying to myself how much I love the 000 size and sound. Now I'm playing the '83 D-28 which just...can't...be...beat. Having said all that, I can see getting a 000-15M, or the Streetmaster version, again one day.


----------



## mawmow

The H&D Crossroads and the Gulid F-30 : The Guild body is only a bit larger but the Crossroads appears to project more with more overtones that gives a rounder sound than the Guild.


----------



## mawmow

Martin day : OOO-18 and OODB
"Discovered" the nut and string spacing was larger on the OODB ! 
😕


----------



## Mooh

Went to the cottage for some recreational torture. The sundial is an hour behind.


----------



## seapotato

The piece of crap lol










It's been in the back room at work with the same strings on it for 10-15 years

Nobody knows who left it here. 

Top is bulging, bridge is split, it's spitting out frets like teeth, and there's cardboard taped to the side so it doesn't rattle on the concrete steps. 

Sounds surprisingly "not terrible" all things considered.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV again, for a short while...


----------



## Wardo

HD35CS. Hadn’t played this one for a while. Restrung it yesterday with elixir 80/20 13s and adjusted the TR a bit. Really nice action on this guitar and it’s not as bass heavy as HD35s often are. It has Adirondack bracing and the small lightweight pyramid bridge; I don’t know how much difference that makes but it certainly doesn’t sound like any HD 35 I’ve ever played before


----------



## elburnando

1980's Yamaha FG335ii.


----------



## mawmow

Wardo said:


> HD35CS. Hadn’t played this one for a while. Restrung it yesterday with elixir 80/20 13s and adjusted the TR a bit. Really nice action on this guitar and it’s not as bass heavy as HD35s often are. It has Adirondack bracing and the small lightweight pyramid bridge; I don’t know how much difference that makes but it certainly doesn’t sound like any HD 35 I’ve ever played before
> 
> View attachment 419789


I magified the pictured to discover it was a special run for Twelfth Fret, isn't it ?

Today : Taylor 510 dread and H & D Crossroads (OO).
I like my Taylor more since I down tuned a whole step with capo 2nd fret.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Wardo, I'm a fan of the D35 / HD35. I looked at my Martin Technical Reference book and I didn't see the HD35CS... is CS 'Custom Shop'? That would explain it. The forward shifted scalloped bracing is a significant contributing factor to the HD35's tone. I wonder if yours has something different? 



Wardo said:


> HD35CS. Hadn’t played this one for a while. Restrung it yesterday with elixir 80/20 13s and adjusted the TR a bit. Really nice action on this guitar and it’s not as bass heavy as HD35s often are. It has Adirondack bracing and the small lightweight pyramid bridge; I don’t know how much difference that makes but it certainly doesn’t sound like any HD 35 I’ve ever played before
> 
> View attachment 419789


----------



## Wardo

Dru Edwards said:


> Wardo, I'm a fan of the D35 / HD35. I looked at my Martin Technical Reference book and I didn't see the HD35CS... is CS 'Custom Shop'? That would explain it. The forward shifted scalloped bracing is a significant contributing factor to the HD35's tone. I wonder if yours has something different?


Yeah, it's Custom Shop. The 12th Fret ordered a few CS guitars for their anniversary. I was looking for a 35 in about 2015 or 16 and when I was in there talking to them one of principles remembered that they might have one left over in the basement. So he pulls out this HD35 that had been sitting down there untouched for a few years. I played it and thought it sounded a bit bright and said as much to them. Didn't buy it because there was a standard 35 at Cosmo that I'd played a week or two before and it was a good one. The Cosmo guitar, when I'd been playing it before one of the sales guys came in, pulled down a Telecaster and we jammed for awhile. When I went back to Cosmo maybe to buy the 35 the same sales dude told me that he bought it himself. So back to the 12th Fret and the HD35 was in its case where I'd left it. I can't remember what they were asking but we haggled back and forth and I ended up getting a new HD35 Custom Shop for $3,100.00 before tax. It's a really nice guitar; forward shifted, scalloped with a 1&3/4 nut. I have an HD28V also bought new for very low price and it is a lot darker than the 35. As for pricing on Martins, I got a new 2012 D18 in 2012 for 2,000 and now that guitar sells used for 2,500. The 35 sounds loud at home but I've taken it to jams and it doesn't cut that well; they're kinda known for that and in my experience it seems to be true.


----------



## mawmow

Ah ! How rewarding it is when you save a nice acoustic. And I saved two !

My baseline Eastman AC122ce and La Patrie Concert started to buzz this Spring. Curiously, I had an easily controlled environment in this condo since I moved in last year. Anyway, both started to show a bump at neck joint and buzz !

The nylon does not have a truss rod. The only possible remedy was to craft a higher saddle which I did and it did solve the problem.

I applied same medicine to the Eastman. Sure I could have worked the truss rod to add some neck relief and maybe I would then have to shave the saddle to lower the action, but I do not like shaving a saddle if not absolutely needed.

Now, I own two rejuvenated acoustics.

By the way, I got a great deal on a mint Collings OM1 with factory installed 1,75 in. wide nut and it is on its way to my place : Should it put and end to my GAS journey !


----------



## gretsch4me

Stopped by the local L&M yesterday to try out a 000-15M Streetmaster and possibly use my (gasp) J-15 as a trade. First, I have to say the Streetmaster looks much better in person than pictures do. And they really are feather light. Anyway, I had a 000-15M years ago and I seem to remember them sounding pretty decent...hoping the Streetmaster would sound like what I remembered but that was a long time ago. On the first strum on the Streetmaster, I suddenly remembered (Kabong!!!) why I sold off my 000-15M...to my ears it sounds warm like mahogany should, but nothing stellar that stood out to say buy me. So, GAS fizzled down to nothing, I picked up my J-15 and headed back home. I also learned a) I'm an idiot for wanting to let go of such a sweet sounding guitar as my J-15, b) I'll stick with my SP000-16R until I can afford an OM-28 and c) I don't really like featherweight guitars...at all. I prefer something with a bit of heft to them. 

Today I played my cold dead hands '83 D-28, which can dole out some mighty huge whoopass that it makes all my other guitars totally redundant.


----------



## mawmow

Today, Eastman AC122ce and Huss & Dalton Crossroads.
I guess my ears were not good today 

Still playing two or three guitars a day when I have time to (played much golf and had many appointments last week) in order to decide which ones could leave without pain.

@gretsch4me I once tried two OOO-15 and a OO-15 and was not impressed either.
I only regret not having tried other string types on the OOO-15 I owned before selling it. You also dream of a OM-28 : I read OM-21 could be as good without the bling... 

Add on : I realized coating of D'Addario's EXP had peeled off particularly on third string where my nails attack the string.
Gee ! My log book showed they were more than a year old. Put a set of fresh Martin M150 and the Eastman came back to life !


----------



## gretsch4me

mawmow said:


> Today, Eastman AC122ce and Huss & Dalton Crossroads.
> I guess my ears were not good today
> 
> Still playing two or three guitars a day when I have time to (played much golf and had many appointments last week) in order to decide which ones could leave without pain.
> 
> @gretsch4me I once tried two OOO-15 and a OO-15 and was not impressed either.
> I only regret not having tried other string types on the OOO-15 I owned before selling it. You also dream of a OM-28 : I read OM-21 could be as good without the bling...


If memory serves, switching between lights and mediums, PB or 80/20's and Monels did not make any significant changes to how my old 000-15M sounded. 

I completely forgot about the OM-21 and I definitely will consider it as well. I remember how impressive my friends D-21 was and would imagine an OM-21 would compare favorably too. 

Grand kiddies visiting today, so my guitars are all locked up tight.


----------



## mawmow

gretsch4me said:


> If memory serves, switching between lights and mediums, PB or 80/20's and Monels did not make any significant changes to how my old 000-15M sounded.
> 
> I completely forgot about the OM-21 and I definitely will consider it as well. I remember how impressive my friends D-21 was and would imagine an OM-21 would compare favorably too.


Well, glad to read strings would not have helped my former OOO-15 much and put OM-21 on your list.


----------



## King Loudness

I picked up a '67 Martin D-18 earlier this week and it has been a lot of fun. Heading to Tom @ Hfx Folklore Center next week for a neck set, new saddle, pickguard repair, and a setup.










W.


----------



## mawmow

Guild F-30 Aragon and Huss & Dalton Crossroads : Lot of fun !

What about my incoming new used Collings ? UPS tracking says it left BC almost three days ago, but I have no clue of where it is by now : I guess it will get out of the black hole tomorrow, somewhere nearby Toronto or hopefully Montreal...
I long to read : "Out for delivery"


----------



## gretsch4me

Flatpickin' on my '89 D-35...


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 dread Englemann/Mahogany with DR Dragon Skin 0,013" up in standard tuning and Guild F-30 Sitka/Mahogany with ernie ball Al/Br 0,012" : Both sounds quite alike...
The point here is I could switch from one to another without any issue going back and forth from 0,012" and 0,013" string gauge.


----------



## mawmow

Spanish nylon day : Aria AC-80 and Ramirez R-4.

Anybody seen my Collings' nose or tail somewhere between Richmond, BC and Quebec ?


----------



## mawmow

Cutaways day : Eastman AC122ce and Seagull Performer CW Burnt Umber QIT.
Does the name of the Seagull make it sing better ? I do not know, but it makes me practise my pronouncing ! LOL
P.S. I long to write it was Collings day... (sigh)


----------



## mawmow

The Eastman again and the Taylor 510 dread...

UPS encountered an issue and the the Collings will not get in today.
The good news is it appeared in their Montreal area plant during the night.
So, my dream acoustic would get in only next Monday... :-/


----------



## Dru Edwards

mawmow said:


> The Eastman again and the Taylor 510 dread...
> 
> UPS encountered an issue and the the Collings will not get in today.
> The good news is it appeared in their Montreal area plant during the night.
> So, my dream acoustic would get in only next Monday... :-/


Looking forward to reading about your Collings! Very exciting.


----------



## Mooh

Spent some recreational time on the Harmony/Stella tenor, and work time on the House cutaway, Beneteau, Cox mandolin, and Gold Tone reso bass. Probably electric for the rest of the day.


----------



## mawmow

Had to see mom this morning...

Palyed a bit on the all Mahogany Martin OODB back home.

I should "meet" my new Collings tomorrow...


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 (2014)

_IT came in just by lunch_ _!!! _
Will unbox after dinner...


----------



## mawmow

I am glad to finally write : Collings OM1 !!!

This is clearly a great quality guitar with setup almost perfect for me.

I could not resist to compare with my 2014 Martin OOO-18. They appear quite similar with same overall lenght but the longer scale of the Collings put the saddle a little more centered on the lower bout compared to the Martin.

I was surprised to see the string spacing at nut is clearly narrower on the Collings than on the Martin :The nut were both measured at 1 3/4 in., so (again!) nut width is a rough indicator of string spacing ! Maybe I could change that nut...

What about sound ? Well, the Santa Cruz Parabolic are new to me. The Martin has recent MSP4100. The Martin sounds more boomy, while the Collings appears to project more with crispier and more defined notes in the highs.

My early thoughts : At half the price, the Martin is clearly a great guitar... 

I will now begin another round of guitar comparisons...


----------



## Mooh

@mawmow Pictures?


----------



## Roots-Picker

Yesterday I put a new set of Martin strings on my CEO-7; noodled on it for a couple of hours today. It was heavenly!


----------



## Roots-Picker

mawmow said:


> I am glad to finally write : Collings OM1 !!!


A couple of years ago I foolishly sold a Collings OM1 to a fellow GC member; I’ve regretted it ever since! 😖
@mawmow , I hope you get many years of enjoyment from your OM1.


----------



## Wardo

Sigma DR28V. Took a bit off the saddle to lower it. This guitar cuts pretty good and for 650 bucks can’t complain.


----------



## Dru Edwards

mawmow said:


> I am glad to finally write : Collings OM1 !!!
> 
> This is clearly a great quality guitar with setup almost perfect for me.
> 
> I could not resist to compare with my 2014 Martin OOO-18. They appear quite similar with same overall lenght but the longer scale of the Collings put the saddle a little more centered on the lower bout compared to the Martin.
> 
> I was surprised to see the string spacing at nut is clearly narrower on the Collings than on the Martin :The nut were both measured at 1 3/4 in., so (again!) nut width is a rough indicator of string spacing ! Maybe I could change that nut...
> 
> What about sound ? Well, the Santa Cruz Parabolic are new to me. The Martin has recent MSP4100. The Martin sounds more boomy, while the Collings appears to project more with crispier and more defined note in the highs.
> 
> My early thoughts : At half the price, the Martin is clearly a great guitar...
> 
> I will now begin another round of guitar comparisons...


Congrats on the Collings - great to hear that it came in! It probably needs some playing time and perhaps some acclimation to its new environment for it to settle in.


----------



## mawmow

The Collings and the Martin OODB 

Had an hour alternating the Collings and some others of my acoustics yesterday.

I mesured some string spacings and witnessed the Collings has the same spacing as the Gibson L-OO TV which has a 1,725 in. nut width : So not only the nut width is only a rough indicator of string spacing, but string spacing is not the only factor the fretting hand has to take into account since I can more easily fret on the Collings without interfering with the strings besides the fretted one compared to the Gibson.

I guess my GAS really got cured now ! 

P.S. I am not photo fan by I could post a short video someday...


----------



## gretsch4me

My SP000-16R has been getting almost all my play time these last few days. I've come to appreciate/prefer the comfort of the 000 body size over my dreads, I guess. It really helps that it is capable of producing some beautiful tones as well. Anyway, not that I want to ditch my dreads or anything, but the search continues for a 000-18, OM-21, or OM-28.


----------



## mawmow

Another rainy day at home !
Martins OODB and OOO-18, Gibson L-OO TV, Huss & Dalton Crossroads and Collings OM1 !!!



Roots-Picker said:


> A couple of years ago I foolishly sold a Collings OM1 to a fellow GC member; I’ve regretted it ever since! 😖
> @mawmow , I hope you get many years of enjoyment from your OM1.


I LOVE that OM1 !!! I guess I will devote it to great melodies !

Could you compare the CEO-7 to the Collings OM1 ?
As I remember they could sound quite similar...


----------



## Roots-Picker

mawmow said:


> Could you compare the CEO-7 to the Collings OM1 ?
> As I remember they could sound quite similar...


To my ears the CEO-7 is a bit darker in overall tone compared to the OM1. (The one I had, anyway!) Mine was a 24.9” short scale version, and it had a fair bit of sparkle along with the smooth, distinct midrange that Collings OM mahogany-body guitars are known for. The highs from the CEO-7 still ring nice and clearly, but it has some added lower-mid warmth to it. It also has more low end that you’d think was possible from a 00 body size! Hope that description helps!


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> @mawmow Pictures?


Here a short video... done with my old iPad


----------



## mawmow

The Collings and the Guild F30. Similar body dimensions but the Guild is half an inch deeper and with ernie ball Al/Br strings, it sounds great but not as crispy as the Collings with its Santa Cruz Parabolic strings. I played more than an hour and my ears became saturated !!!


----------



## Mooh

Spent the last couple of days with the translucent if not transcendent Outdoor Ukulele brand ukulele (that's just the morning sun), and the Godin La Patrie Concert classical.


----------



## mawmow

The Collings again... and the Taylor 510 dread : Two great beasts !!!


----------



## mawmow

The Gibson still shows I have the same clumsy fingers, while the Collings says they are ok.
The Seagull Performer is really a different beast.
And my new iPad sucks as it is relentlessly « correcting » my typing with French words !!! 😩


----------



## gretsch4me

...then there are those days when you realize how much you prefer the sound of mahogany over rosewood...my D-18 came out today.


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1...


----------



## gretsch4me

My '89 D-35 gets the "Holy shite, I can't believe how good it sounds today" award...


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads : I love this little beast !!! 

It pushed the Gibson L-OO TV on the used market...


----------



## mawmow

The Huss & Dalton again… 🤓


----------



## gretsch4me

The D-35 continues to sound great.


----------



## Dru Edwards

gretsch4me said:


> The D-35 continues to sound great.





mawmow said:


> The Huss & Dalton again… 🤓


A couple of wonderful guitars, guy! 

I only played a few minutes so far today and it was on my Taylor BTO (sinker redwood / EIR).


----------



## gretsch4me

Dru Edwards said:


> A couple of wonderful guitars, guy!
> 
> I only played a few minutes so far today and it was on my Taylor BTO (sinker redwood / EIR).


Thanks Dru. Your BTO ranks right up there too. Should post some pics of it so we can all drool. Cheers!


----------



## Mooh

One two punch. If all goes as planned I‘ve a session later today with a bag piper. I’ll need some kick. Beneteau 6 and 12 string.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mooh, that's an amazing 1-2 punch! Have fun with the bag piper. 



Mooh said:


> View attachment 423806
> 
> 
> One two punch. If all goes as planned I‘ve a session later today with a bag piper. I’ll need some kick. Beneteau 6 and 12 string.


----------



## mawmow

Thé H&D Crossroads again…


----------



## Dru Edwards

mawmow said:


> Thé H&D Crossroads again…


Where did you get the H&D? The only one I've played was years ago at Rudy's 48th street NYC. I just checked, the Twelfth Fret is a dealer but nothing close to here.


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1 : I definitely find it sounds a bit too bright with the Santa Cruz Parabolic strings and will certainly give a try to either D’Addario EJ-16 and/or Martin Monel Retro.

@Dru Edwards : The H&D Crossroads was a used one I found on The Twelfth Fret website.


----------



## Dru Edwards

mawmow said:


> Collings OM1 : I definitely find it sounds a bit too bright with the Santa Cruz Parabolic strings and will certainly give a try to either D’Addario EJ-16 and/or Martin Monel Retro.
> 
> @Dru Edwards : The H&D Crossroads was a used one I found on The Twelfth Fret website.


I visit the Twelfth Fret's website every day to look at their new used offerings. Always jaw dropping guitars, both acoustic and electric.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18


----------



## mawmow

Guild F30…


----------



## Roots-Picker

Today I took a ride on the “way back machine” and played my Dad’s 1953 Martin 0-15. (aka, the ultimate couch guitar!…) Today’s repertoire was pretty diverse including the Beatles, Mississippi John Hurt, Chet Atkins, Ry Cooder and others. A nice way to pass a cloudy afternoon here in Cowtown.


----------



## Mooh

Roots-Picker said:


> Today I took a ride on the “way back machine” and played my Dad’s 1953 Martin 0-15. (aka, the ultimate couch guitar!…) Today’s repertoire was pretty diverse including the Beatles, Mississippi John Hurt, Chet Atkins, Ry Cooder and others. A nice way to pass a cloudy afternoon here in Cowtown.
> View attachment 424360


That's beautiful, really beautiful.


----------



## Wardo

Gold Tone/Paul Beard Reso. It's not an expensive guitar. It was sitting in my living room untouched for the last 3 weeks. Humidity and temp went up and down but this guitar was still in tune except for one string that was out by a hair. I don't expect guitars to stay in tune for more than a few songs or in some cases after the first bend. But why is it that my Gibson electrics are a fight to keep in tune or even intonate but this cheap ass reso stays in tune - and it's not just that the reso is made from recycled paint cans.


----------



## Mooh

Think I'll spend a little time today recording so out came the digital piano (I don't always have it set up because of space limitations, and the upright needs tuning), and the baritone tuned C# standard. Beyond that, anything goes.


----------



## mawmow

Roots-Picker said:


> Today I took a ride on the “way back machine” and played my Dad’s 1953 Martin 0-15. (aka, the ultimate couch guitar!…) Today’s repertoire was pretty diverse including the Beatles, Mississippi John Hurt, Chet Atkins, Ry Cooder and others. A nice way to pass a cloudy afternoon here in Cowtown.
> View attachment 424360


Very nice ! 
It looks like the 1966 Lg-0 I owned for a while…

Today : Martin OOO-18 and Guild F-30.


----------



## gretsch4me

Spent the day yesterday sorting through my deceased friends collection getting them ready for sale. So played his '67 D-28, D-28 Marquis w/Madagascar rosewood, D-35 Seth Avett, HD-35. All in fantastic shape (somebody is going to be real lucky with any of these). Then there were the electrics too: '58 ES335 VOS, ES275 and some great Fenders. And so I acquired his beautiful Eric Johnson Strat as a keepsake.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Sorry to hear about the passing of your friend . Great that you were able to pick up one of his beauties. I'm sure he would appreciate that it's in great hands. 



gretsch4me said:


> Spent the day yesterday sorting through my deceased friends collection getting them ready for sale. So played his '67 D-28, D-28 Marquis w/Madagascar rosewood, D-35 Seth Avett, HD-35. All in fantastic shape (somebody is going to be real lucky with any of these). Then there were the electrics too: '58 ES335 VOS, ES275 and some great Fenders. And so I acquired his beautiful Eric Johnson Strat as a keepsake.


----------



## gretsch4me

^ Thanks Dru.


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads and Eastman AC122ce.
I saw I could replace the nut on the Eastman to get a larger string spacing…


----------



## jdto

We are at the cottage for the long weekend and the 000-28 came along for the ride. I wanted to bring my Les Paul and an amp, but the car was full, so it’s an acoustic weekend.


----------



## mawmow

The H&D Crossroads agin ne the Gibson L-OO TV

I had an offer some 15% lower than the asked price (which was already quite low) for the L-OO TV from a guy who asked for more info last week : I guess he wanted a compensation for the new taxes that appeared while he was sleeping on the idea of buying. So, I made a counter-offer which would make us meet in the middle, but he declined… I fear these taxes will kill the used market but local centers could make better business.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Played this. Not a guitar but certainly acoustic.


----------



## Mooh

@Doug Gifford not today, but yeah.


----------



## mawmow

Nut width shy to 1 3/4 in. day :Gibson L-OO TV and Collings OM1 
The more I play it, the more my ears like the clear tone of the Collings.
Or maybe aging strings that makes it sound less clear ?


----------



## Mooh

Beach day with the Outdoor Ukulele.


----------



## StratCat

Epi Elite ‘64 Texan


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer...
The one that would help forget the Gibson L-OO TV should it ever leave...


----------



## zztomato

StratCat said:


> Epi Elite ‘64 Texan
> View attachment 424930


Nice! I just had an original 64 Texan in the shop for some work. _Great _sounding guitar. Kind of like the Gibson j45/50 but with extended range. I think the 25.5 scale has something to do with it.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue Cognac Burst 
I love this one of a kind decorative and so affordable and quiet acoustic guitar.
It is a shame Godin does not sell the plain (no electronics) model anymore...


----------



## Mooh

La Patrie Concert. I love this guitar, mahogany can be great for nylon strings.


----------



## Dru Edwards

I bought my La Patrie Etude in 1997. I had been playing guitar 10 years by then and decided I needed a classical. I still have it although it rarely gets played. It's my only nylon string. 



Mooh said:


> La Patrie Concert. I love this guitar, mahogany can be great for nylon strings.
> 
> View attachment 425298


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80, yes classical day !

I found a nice used Taylor 514ce (Grand Orchestra model; 0,012 string gauge) that would free my 510 (dreadnough; 0,013 string gauge).


----------



## Mooh

Dru Edwards said:


> I bought my La Patrie Etude in 1997. I had been playing guitar 10 years by then and decided I needed a classical. I still have it although it rarely gets played. It's my only nylon string.


Cool. Get it out more often. That's an order.

I don't know how many classical/nylons/crossovers I've had, but the first one was a Takamine in about '78 or '80. It always had intonation issues that, if I knew then what I know now, I would have dealt with better. It had a great tone though. Not sure what came next but likely a Yamaha or two, then a succession of La Patrie Collection and Concert guitars, one of their crossover models in there somewhere, and finally the current Cervantes Crossover and La Patrie Concert. I'm pretty satisfied for the moment. They're on the docket to be restrung this week or next...hope I have strings.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB... 🙂


----------



## Mooh

Cervantes crossover with aged strings. I was on my way to change them and got distracted. Cedar top, palo escrito back and sides.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mooh, my La Patrie still has the scar on the satin cedar top, just behind the bridge, from when I didn't string it up correctly and the string unraveled with a whiplash leaving a dent in the top, lol. Just a small dent though.



Mooh said:


> Cool. Get it out more often. That's an order.
> 
> I don't know how many classical/nylons/crossovers I've had, but the first one was a Takamine in about '78 or '80. It always had intonation issues that, if I knew then what I know now, I would have dealt with better. It had a great tone though. Not sure what came next but likely a Yamaha or two, then a succession of La Patrie Collection and Concert guitars, one of their crossover models in there somewhere, and finally the current Cervantes Crossover and La Patrie Concert. I'm pretty satisfied for the moment. They're on the docket to be restrung this week or next...hope I have strings.


----------



## Mooh

Dru Edwards said:


> Mooh, my La Patrie still has the scar on the satin cedar top, just behind the bridge, from when I didn't string it up correctly and the string unraveled with a whiplash leaving a dent in the top, lol. Just a small dent though.


I have one steel string with a through bridge for which the builder, wisely, provided a fitted cardboard template to protect the top while string changing. I don’t bother with it most of the time, but it is a smart idea.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mooh said:


> I have one steel string with a through bridge for which the builder, wisely, provided a fitted cardboard template to protect the top while string changing. I don’t bother with it most of the time, but it is a smart idea.


I have a Breedlove Atlas and it has the pinless bridge. I just checked, no marks on the top behind the bridge although it's a guitar I don't play anymore so no string changes either. Smart idea to put something on the top prior to a string change.


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1 while awaiting the Taylor 514ce delivery… 
that just got in : I am craving to unbox it later on today…


----------



## gretsch4me

The SP000-16R is getting lots of attention today....


----------



## Dru Edwards

mawmow said:


> Collings OM1 while awaiting the Taylor 514ce delivery…
> that just got in : I am craving to unbox it later on today…


How's the 514ce? ... and congrats!


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 and 514ce and Guild F-30

I have to compare the 514ce with all my other concert size acoustics...
Sound comparison is impared by different string types.

The 510 is a bit more boomy.
The 514 offers a little rounder sound than the Guild.
The Guild has same scale as the 514 but its body is a bit larger and deeper.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 514ce, Huss & Dalton Crossroads and Martin OOO-18
The little Crossroads offers a bit more complex tone though sounding a bit stringy.
The OOO-18 is the closest to the Taylor so far...
Well, it reminds me the Taylor 322 sounded quite similar to the OOO-18.


----------



## gretsch4me

Going back and forth between the Gibson J-15 and Martin D-18. No winner or loser here...there are no similarities to make a comparison between the two anyway. Having said that, when the J-15 wants to sound good, it really sounds good.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 and Taylor 514 again : Cannot hear one sounding better. The Martin is a bit smaller, lighter and appears more comfortable.


----------



## Mooh

House cutaway, and La Patrie Concert. Just fingerstyle.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 514 and the Martin OODB : As expected the all Mahogany smaller but deeper Martin is clearly bassier.

Should I attemp to classify my present (and past) acoustics from darker to brighter sounding, taking into account the type of strings presently on (or were used then), I would say :
Taylor 510 (Englemann Spruce/Mahogany dreadnough; DR Dragon Skin 0,013")
Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy (all Mahogany; Martin Retro Light)
(Larrivee OM-09; Spruce/Rosewood; D'Addario EJ)
(Larrivee L-03 koa; Spruce/Koa; D'Addario EJ)
Guild F-30 (Sitka/Mahogany; ernie ball Al/Br)
Eastman AC122ce (Spruce/?Ovangkol; Martin M140)
Martin 000-18 (Sitka/Mahogany; Martin MP4100)
(Taylor 322; Mahogany/Tasmanian Blackwood; D'Addario EJ)
Taylor 514ce (Red Cedar/Mahogany; ?Elixir nanoweb)
(Taylor 512; Sitka/Mahogany; Elixir nanoweb)
(Taylor 412ce; Sitka/Mahogany; D'Addario EJ)
Huss & Dalton Crossroads (Spruce/Mahogany; D'Addario EJ-16)
Collings OM1 (Spruce/Mahogany; Santa Cruz Parabolic)
Alvarez AP66ESB parlor (all Mahogany; D'Addario EJ-16)
(Yamaha LS-16 ARE ; Spruce/Mahogany; D'Addario EJ)

Surely an oversimplification, but somewhat indicative anyway.

Excluded because of their very particular voice : Seagull Performer CW QIT (D'Addario EXP-16), (Gibson Lg-0 1966), Gibson L-00TV (D'Addario EXP-16) et la archtop Godin 5th Avenue (Elixir nanoweb).


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1 and Taylor 514ce for a short moment…


----------



## Dru Edwards

mawmow said:


> The Taylor 514 and the Martin OODB : As expected the all Mahogany smaller but deeper Martin is clearly bassier.
> 
> Should I attemp to classify my present (and past) acoustics from darker to brighter sounding, taking into account the type of strings presently on (or were used then), I would say :
> Taylor 510 (Englemann Spruce/Mahogany dreadnough; DR Dragon Skin 0,013")
> Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy (all Mahogany; Martin Retro Light)
> (Larrivee OM-09; Spruce/Rosewood; D'Addario EJ)
> (Larrivee L-03 koa; Spruce/Koa; D'Addario EJ)
> Guild F-30 (Sitka/Mahogany; ernie ball Al/Br)
> Eastman AC122ce (Spruce/?Ovangkol; Martin M140)
> Martin 000-18 (Sitka/Mahogany; Martin MP4100)
> (Taylor 322; Mahogany/Tasmanian Blackwood; D'Addario EJ)
> Taylor 514ce (Red Cedar/Mahogany; ?Elixir nanoweb)
> (Taylor 512; Sitka/Mahogany; Elixir nanoweb)
> (Taylor 412ce; Sitka/Mahogany; D'Addario EJ)
> Huss & Dalton Crossroads (Spruce/Mahogany; D'Addario EJ-16)
> Collings OM1 (Spruce/Mahogany; Santa Cruz Parabolic)
> Alvarez AP66ESB parlor (all Mahogany; D'Addario EJ-16)
> (Yamaha LS-16 ARE ; Spruce/Mahogany; D'Addario EJ)
> 
> Surely an oversimplification, but somewhat indicative anyway.
> 
> Excluded because of their very particular voice : Seagull Performer CW QIT (D'Addario EXP-16), (Gibson Lg-0 1966), Gibson L-00TV (D'Addario EXP-16) et la archtop Godin 5th Avenue (Elixir nanoweb).


Some amazing acoustics! I wish I lived closer


----------



## Mooh

Had the Beneteau and House six strings out for three adult lessons today.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 dread and Guild F-30 to see which is closer in tone to the dread…


----------



## gretsch4me

Well am I pleasantly surprised. Based on a recommendation from another forum, I restrung the Gibson J-15 with Martin Monel lights and wow, what a warm, great sounding set of strings! Seems like Monels like walnut (too). Maybe I'll give them a try on the D-18 next. I was reluctant to try them again as my previous experience was pretty dismal, so I'm glad they worked out.


----------



## Mooh

gretsch4me said:


> Well am I pleasantly surprised. Based on a recommendation from another forum, I restrung the Gibson J-15 with Martin Monel lights and wow, what a warm, great sounding set of strings! Seems like Monels like walnut (too). Maybe I'll give them a try on the D-18 next. I was reluctant to try them again as my previous experience was pretty dismal, so I'm glad they worked out.


Nice.

I have a love/hate relationship with Monel strings. They have a real old-time feel and sound to me, like the strings I heard and played 40 years ago, and by and large that's a good thing. However, they also age differently than the modern PB strings I generally use, instead of getting dull and tubby, they lose midrange...at least to my ears with my acoustic guitar. When they're new or new-ish they're a nice variable, in much the same way as is switching picks.

Edit…So I just bought two sets on Monel strings.


----------



## mawmow

Just played the Taylor 510 dread and Martin OODB back to back for an hour or so.
The Taylor sounds great but it’s 0,013 in. strings and its uncomfortable seating on my hip…
I could live without it…

@gretsch4me @Mooh I once tried Monel vs D’Addario EJ (on the The Loar archtop) and found the Monel sounded more jazzy while the EJ sounded more country. Now, the Monel sound so great on the OODB that I am reluctant to try anything else.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV and Huss & Dalton Crossroads :
I like the tone and slim neck of the Gibson
but the narrow string spacing really bugs me;
I like the tone and string spacing of the Crossroads,
but not its thicker neck that needs a better setup.


----------



## Mooh

House slothead.


----------



## gretsch4me

After playing the J-15 for a few days now, the Monels have really come into their own. Actually the J-15 sounds so awesome with them on now it's really hard to put the guitar down. The Martins have become neglected. Anyway, I'm a believer...

I forgot to mention, I was at Folkways the other day browsing around and got to try out one of the Blue Chip picks (TP40?) for my first time. Tried it out on a very sweet used J-45. Nice, but for $55 +hst, not that nice. Maybe it's just me, but my Primetone Jazz III XL didn't sound all that much different for about 4 bucks. The J-45 was set-up beautifully btw...hmmm.


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads and Taylor 514ce : Looking so different but sounding so great !


----------



## Mooh

Beneteau, the cold dead hands guitar.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mooh, I've never heard of House outside of your posts. I just looked up Josh's website. Some beautiful guitars and I listened to a couple of sound clips. How did you first hear of him? Is he semi-local?



Mooh said:


> View attachment 427088
> 
> 
> House slothead.


----------



## Mooh

Dru Edwards said:


> Mooh, I've never heard of House outside of your posts. I just looked up Josh's website. Some beautiful guitars and I listened to a couple of sound clips. How did you first hear of him? Is he semi-local?


I first met Josh when he registered for guitar lessons in his teens. If I remember correctly, he already had his grade eight piano so he was a natural for reading and technique. His first nice Yamaha (I think) acoustic was soon augmented by a nice Taylor. To say the least, he was a star pupil and we became good friends. He expressed an interest in building and I encouraged him, though I won't take any more credit than that. After he did the Sergei De Jonge course he's totally self made, smart, industrious, and creative. As chance would have it, I live mid way between his home and his shop, and we often wave as he walks to work. He has become a local legend and I'm proud of him.

Here's the first guitar he made for me, though it didn't start with the scallop cutaway, that was added later when it was back to his shop for a fret job and refinish. It was my instructional guitar for many years. 14 fret, small body, side port, spruce on mahogany, ebony. I sold this after I got the slothead, though I do sometimes miss it.










The second "guitar", really a mando-cello:











The third one, and my current instructional guitar:










And the last one, the only one not custom ordered. This was hanging in his booth at a folk festival and I kept returning to it:


----------



## King Loudness

'67 Martin D-18.

W.


----------



## Erig8

Seagull S6 Original Slim


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mooh, that's so cool, one of your students turned out to be a luthier. Beautiful guitars. 



Mooh said:


> I first met Josh when he registered for guitar lessons in his teens. If I remember correctly, he already had his grade eight piano so he was a natural for reading and technique. His first nice Yamaha (I think) acoustic was soon augmented by a nice Taylor. To say the least, he was a star pupil and we became good friends. He expressed an interest in building and I encouraged him, though I won't take any more credit than that. After he did the Sergei De Jonge course he's totally self made, smart, industrious, and creative. As chance would have it, I live mid way between his home and his shop, and we often wave as he walks to work. He has become a local legend and I'm proud of him.
> 
> Here's the first guitar he made for me, though it didn't start with the scallop cutaway, that was added later when it was back to his shop for a fret job and refinish. It was my instructional guitar for many years. 14 fret, small body, side port, spruce on mahogany, ebony. I sold this after I got the slothead, though I do sometimes miss it.
> 
> View attachment 427490
> 
> 
> The second "guitar", really a mando-cello:
> 
> View attachment 427492
> 
> 
> 
> The third one, and my current instructional guitar:
> 
> View attachment 427493
> 
> 
> And the last one, the only one not custom ordered. This was hanging in his booth at a folk festival and I kept returning to it:
> 
> View attachment 427495


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 and Taylor 514ce for the last two days…


----------



## Mooh

Dru Edwards said:


> Mooh, that's so cool, one of your students turned out to be a luthier. Beautiful guitars.


I really want him to build an all mahogany 00 or 000 but just can't put the money together right now, nor do I want to abuse my privileges with Mrs. Enabler right now.


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1 : The more I play it…


----------



## Mooh

Had the Gold Tone Banjitar (guitjo, whatever) out this morning.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert (nylon)…


----------



## jdto

After a while of not really touching it, I decided to bring the NRP on vacation with me to the cottage. I got a BGI Tuesday Blues lesson from John Hatcher in my inbox for “I Can’t Be Satisfied” by Muddy Waters, so I figured that would make for a fun one while I’m here.


----------



## Mooh

Just did some short student play-along recordings using the Moon mandolin for melody, Beneteau guitar for rhythm, and a Godin electric bass for, well...bass.

Here, I'll pose them as they're still chillin' on the chesterfield.


----------



## mawmow

Got the Alvarez AP66 all Mahogany parlor along with the Segull Performer and the Gibson L-OO TV :
The really more affordable Alvarez and Seagull would help forget the expensive Gibson should it leave…


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB day… 😎


----------



## gretsch4me

The '83 D-28 got its strings tickled today...


----------



## smartcanuck

I'm just learning. My brother gave me some no-name 6-string model even without a cover.


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue (no electronics).



smartcanuck said:


> I'm just learning. My brother gave me some no-name 6-string model even without a cover.


So, I hope you did grab your « no name » guitar and try to play something today : Grab it for a few minutes every single day or so an repeat as many times a day you can and you will see where it leads…


----------



## Dru Edwards

smartcanuck said:


> I'm just learning. My brother gave me some no-name 6-string model even without a cover.


Welcome to the Forum!

Can you post a pic? I take it that there isn't a name on the headstock? Is there a symbol there? Is there a paper label in the soundhole?


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce, Taylor 514ce and Collings OM1
Though they all deliver quite distinctive tones,
both three show marked highs predominance
with different basses presence.


----------



## mawmow

Strings change yesterday :
D’Addario EJ for the Collings which wore Santa Cruz;
Elixir nano on Taylor 514 which had some D’Addario.
These sound better to me... but it is fresh strings 
replacing old strings.


----------



## smorency

I've played my D28 1971 today. It is well used, sounds woody and project a lot. It have a medium V neck which is making it pleasant to play for a long time. Nice old thing.


----------



## Mooh

Kind of slummed on the beach and didn't play until just this minute only to discover my pinky is too sore to play.

You guys carry on.


----------



## mawmow

Came back to Irish pieces on the Guild F-30


----------



## Mooh

The usual Beneteau after the painkillers kicked in. Jammed with a piper friend on some new tunes he's interested in learning. The good news is I finally got a consult scheduled with a hand specialist and a neurologist.


----------



## gretsch4me

My '89 D-35 got some play time today. It continues to amaze me how beautiful it sounds.


----------



## DavidChandross

Gigging with the Martin 16E.


----------



## StratCat

Well now that the cat’s out of the bag! 








And, FWIW, all is good with the Mrs., so life is good. Play on.


----------



## gevans378

Spent the last couple of weeks doing a Fringe show in Winnipeg with a Morgan Dreadnaught (rosewood and spruce) and a Halcyon Small Jumbo (mahogany and lutz). Complements all round on the sound of both.


----------



## Mooh

There will be others, but so far just the tenors.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV and Huss & Dalton Crossroads...


----------



## bw66

Finally get to post a different guitar...

My sister rented us a place in Canmore for the weekend and it came with a guitar:









Alvarez dread. Bit of a belly bulge, but it plays and sounds nice.


----------



## jdto

Finally getting some time to work on that Muddy Waters lesson again. It’s a beautiful day!

Beer helps the brain learn faster, right?


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer and H&D Crossroads…


----------



## Mooh

Too hot to finish the housework, never mind the garden, so I sat down to play. Got out the Beneteau baritone (C# standard at the moment) and the House mando-cello (CGDA).


----------



## DavidChandross

Gigged with my Epiphone Inspired by Gibson Hummingbird between sets with my Martin stage guitar. Sounded fantastic, good pickup in it. Made 100 bucks in tips above my usual pay, people liked it. Hummingbird is ... fullsome.


----------



## mawmow

Guild F-30 and H&D Crossroads… 😎
Will change their strings this afternoon… 😉


----------



## Mooh

Really just need some time on the Cervantes Crossover nylon.


----------



## Dru Edwards

DavidChandross said:


> Gigged with my Epiphone Inspired by Gibson Hummingbird between sets with my Martin stage guitar. Sounded fantastic, good pickup in it. Made 100 bucks in tips above my usual pay, people liked it. Hummingbird is ... fullsome.


David - great to hear that things are going well with the busking/gigging! Sounds like a great day of tips.


----------



## mawmow

The Huss & Dalton and the Guild again… with their fresh new strings !


----------



## Mooh

Cervantes Crossover 1, cedar and paloescrito.


----------



## DavidChandross

Still gigging with the Martin road series with 11 gauge strings. Solid performance guitar. I use the Yamaha APX600 as my backup. Using Long and McQuade strings, the cheapest, since I have to change to a new set for each performance. They are very good. Not elixirs, but busting an elixir string is a hassle, you want a full set to enjoy the slick and sturdy action. Tomorrow the Martin again, used the Inspired by Gibson Epiphone Hummingbird Saturday. Wow, that rocks!!! I think Thursday's show I will use the Larrivee D40, it is always a joy to play. I gig 4 times a week now so I get to test a bunch of guitars out.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 with fresh Martin MSP4100 strings on it.


----------



## Mooh

Beneteau. I loved 3 piece backs when I got this. Otis the photobomb pro photobombing.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV and Collings OM1

The Collings wears D’Addario EJ strings… I guess I will try some EXP next time.

After very acurate measurements and comparison with some other nuts & necks, there is definitely room for a larger string spacing at nut on the Gibson. Since I am not sure I actually want to sell it and I did not get any decent offer, I will simply carve another nut ! Another jewel saved !


----------



## mawmow

Stopped at the Music Store on my way back home (from early golf tee time !) to try their Martin M-36 : I was quite at ease with it except for the old strings that would grind my calluses ! It sounds great anyway but the low E appeared too dominant for me.
Back home, I played my OOO-18 and OODB : They do not sound as clean and loud in my room as the M-36 at the store. 
I have to try the OM-21 they have at their other place...


----------



## mawmow

Spanish nylon day : Aria AC-80 & Ramirez R-4


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1
The more I play it… 
Yep ! Really !!!


----------



## gretsch4me

My Gibson J-15 strung with Monels... Another cold dead hands guitar???


----------



## mawmow

gretsch4me said:


> My Gibson J-15 strung with Monels... Another cold dead hands guitar???


I would like to understand what you mean… 

Huss & Dalton Crossroads : Returned to the Celtic and Irish Trad repertoire.


----------



## gretsch4me

mawmow said:


> I would like to understand what you mean…
> 
> Huss & Dalton Crossroads : Returned to the Celtic and Irish Trad repertoire.


Lol. The background is based on a quote from Charleton Heston when he was the President of the NRA, when he famously stated that the only way somebody could take away his guns was to rip them out of his cold, dead hands. 

So, applying "cold, dead hands" to guitars, is saying that everything about it is so good you'd never want to get rid if it and take it to the grave with you. Whereby someone would have to rip it out of your cold, dead hands if they wanted it. 

Sumptin' like that...


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 514 and Martin OOO-18 since I plan to try a Martin OM-21 tomorrow…
But the M36 blurs my brain…


----------



## King Loudness

My '67 D-18 is quickly becoming my go-to companion for acoustic playing.

W.


----------



## Mooh

Moon flattop mandolin.


----------



## jazzereh

Just taking a break from my Halcyon 000 12 fret. [man this is a long thread]


----------



## mawmow

Same as yesterday… LOL !!!


----------



## Wardo

Gretsch Oil Can.

Plan is to sell it and I probably still will but I have one song that I tune down a whole tone for because I can’t find a good transpose for it or a capo solution. Put a set of 13s on the Gretsch tuned it down and works fine. A bit of bind and pinging from the bridge so filed that where needed and touched up the nut slots a bit.

I’m glad I got these nut slot files because they’re really useful and I’ve used them quite a bit.

This guitar smells like an old lawnmower because I used goop off to remove the pick up after I decided it wasn’t gonna work for this guitar and some of the goup off got down inside the guitar so it’s quite aromatic and a real cork sniffer.


----------



## Mooh

Back on the Moon mandolin as my other mandolin is up north and I’m working on Celtic session tunes.


----------



## mawmow

Guild F-30…

Could not go to try the OM-21…


----------



## Mooh

Had the Gold Tone resonator bass in hand to add tracks to a very old recording of one of my past bands. Ran the part several times only to have issues with background noise from the neighbourhood. To brighten up the existing guitar (it’s in mono with the vocal) I’m considering the 8 string ukulele, it’s my secret weapon for this. Will have to wait until quieter hours.


----------



## gretsch4me

Restrung the SP000-16R with 12-54 Martin 80/20's for the first time (on this guitar). At first I was a bit sceptical as to how they would make this guitar sound compared to the usual EB Aluminum Bronze. Actually, I believe my ears hear a little more clarity and string separation with the 80/20's. They don't make this guitar sound too bright either. Verdict? Winner! I like'em.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylors 510 (Englemann/Mahogany dread) and 514 (Cedar/Mahogany « Grand Auditorium »), then the Martin OOO-18.

The 510 is a bit more boomy than the 514; I cannot decide which I like better between the 514 and the OOO-18…
I play the two orchestra on and on before I try OM-21 and M36 again, I mean, which one shout I bring to the store to compare…


----------



## Mooh

Still on the mandolin and mando-cello kick.


----------



## gretsch4me

mawmow said:


> The Taylors 510 (Englemann/Mahogany dread) and 514 (Cedar/Mahogany « Grand Auditorium »), then the Martin OOO-18.
> 
> The 510 is a bit more boomy than the 514; I cannot decide which I like better between the 514 and the OOO-18…
> I play the two orchestra on and on before I try OM-21 and M36 again, I mean, which one shout I bring to the store to compare…


My experience with an M-36 was not a good one. After 1-1/2+ years I just couldn't bond with mine and subsequently traded it for the SP000-16R...which absolutely blew away the M'36 in tone, volume, comfort and playability. 

I would test the OM-21 and M-36 against one another and see what you prefer best. Comparing either Martin to your Taylor's is not really a fair comparison...unless one of the Taylor's sounds exceptionally bad to begin with. Anyway, the primary difference is the Taylor sound vs Martin sound, let alone the mahogany vs rosewood scenario.

The 000-18 vs OM-21 comparison would be interesting to hear. Between these two you could really distinguish the tonal differences between the woods (bracing and scale length factored in too). The only similarity between the two is body size. Anyway good luck with the hunt.


----------



## mawmow

@gretsch4me 
Went to try the OM-21 and a OOO-18 they had in the higher grade acoustics show room :
Both blew me away since the brand new OOO-18 appeared to sound better and projected more than mine…
Only because of the room ? The strings are Martin Lifespan.
The OM-21 had more « boominess « and a rounder sound.
We also talked about the M36, since it is located in another place owned by same seller.
I came back home with a 20$ strings set in the hope to keep some 4-5k$ in my bank account…


----------



## mawmow

Well, Martin OOO-18 and Taylor 514ce again : they are my favorites I guess !


----------



## Wardo

HD28V


----------



## gretsch4me

Wardo said:


> HD28V
> 
> View attachment 432011


How do you like the Champ? I'm thinking about building one...

And back to the acoustic side...my '83 D-28.


----------



## Wardo

gretsch4me said:


> How do you like the Champ? I'm thinking about building one...


I like it a lot. Had it about 5 or 6 years now. Can be mellow at home volume and then take it too a jam, crank it with a LP Jr and see people start looking at it thinking what the hell is that. Great little amp and very happy with it.


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1 and Huss & Dalton Crossroads
to play old tunes like Summertime…


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce : Still sounds great for an entry level solid wood acoustic ! 
I had crafted a new bone saddle I now have to shave a bit, as well as the nut.


----------



## Wardo

Workin the HD 28V. Gonna be using that one for the next few weeks at some jams.

Have to stick some painters tape on the moulding because it’s lifting at the back on each side.

It’s gonna look real good with green painters tape on it but it’s better than putting duck tape on there.

Martin had a problem with the glue they were using was shrinking the moulding and it would lift off but they’re saying it’s a humidity problem which is a crock and they won’t honour the warranty.

And then I’d have to send it back to Nazareth to get fixed but the way things are these days might never see it again.

If I get it fixed up here they’ll likely fuck it up. So may end up being duck tape for the permanent fix.

Only question is which colour duck tape to use; silver, olive drab or dark green.


----------



## Dorian2

Sti;; hacking away at the Seagull's and A&L. All play and sound great.


----------



## Mooh

Wardo said:


> Workin the HD 28V. Gonna be using that one for the next few weeks at some jams.
> 
> Have to stick some painters tape on the moulding because it’s lifting at the back on each side.
> 
> It’s gonna look real good with green painters tape on it but it’s better than putting duck tape on there.
> 
> Martin had a problem with the glue they were using was shrinking the moulding and it would lift off but they’re saying it’s a humidity problem which is a crock and they won’t honour the warranty.
> 
> And then I’d have to send it back to Nazareth to get fixed but the way things are these days might never see it again.
> 
> If I get it fixed up here they’ll likely fuck it up. So may end up being duck tape for the permanent fix.
> 
> Only question is which colour duck tape to use; silver, olive drab or dark green.


Mark Stutman at Folkway in Waterloo is your guy for this fix in my opinion.


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer…

@Wardo : Yep ! This issue with recent Martins is now unfortunately quite known… but their warranty denial is not I was told some ten years ago by a former local dealer who had banned the brand.


----------



## Scottone

'59 Gibson LG-3 today in between conference calls


----------



## Mooh

Scottone said:


> '59 Gibson LG-3 today in between conference calls


I envy you that. Last office job I had (23+ years ago) didn't like me to have an instrument in the office. Not for this reason, though it definately didn't help, I later left on a stress leave and never returned. Playing between calls would have been great. I work at home now and tend to avoid the phone as much as possible.

Gonna rest my hand today as I was seen by a neurologist yesterday and have had acupuncture and massage today.


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1


----------



## Scottone

Mooh said:


> I envy you that. Last office job I had (23+ years ago) didn't like me to have an instrument in the office. Not for this reason, though it definately didn't help, I later left on a stress leave and never returned. Playing between calls would have been great. I work at home now and tend to avoid the phone as much as possible.
> 
> Gonna rest my hand today as I was seen by a neurologist yesterday and have had acupuncture and massage today.


I've been working at home since the start of the pandemic, which has allowed me to have the guitar breaks. I can't see myself ever working in an office again. I'll likely be retired before they call us back...no timelines at this point. 

Hope your hand if feeling better soon


----------



## Guncho

Played an Eastman E20D at O'Briens in St John's and it was really nice.


----------



## mawmow

Tried some country blues from Grossman’s songbooks :
Heard those to sound surprisingly good with the Collings yesterday night,
but not so this afternoon


----------



## Wardo

Duck tape 28V.

Went to a fire pit jam last night and I was still there this morning. Had a real good time.


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads : Better than Collings for Country Blues…


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce (though in need of a better setup) and Taylor 514ce : Both sound great !


----------



## mawmow

Both ends of my money worth spectrum :
Basic Eastman AC122ce nd Collings OM1.
The Collings sounds a bit brighter but with overtones.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Yamaha LL-16 ARE. Sweet sounding guitar. Much different than the Lowden, Martin, and Taylor.


----------



## gretsch4me

J-15 yesterday, D-18 today. No tone losers here, only winners. Love'em both.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce and Guild F-30…



Dru Edwards said:


> Yamaha LL-16 ARE. Sweet sounding guitar. Much different than the Lowden, Martin, and Taylor.


For sure ! Much brighter and cleared than my Collings which is way brighter than my Martin OOO-18 with Taylors generally quite in between Collings and Martin. I would think the Yamaha tone is nearer to Lowden though.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB…


----------



## bw66

The usual, S&P Showcase... but I did my annual-ish string change today - I really ought to change them more often, it's like having a new guitar!


----------



## mawmow

Godin day : La Patrie Concert (nylon) and 5th Avenue (acoustic archtop).
Add on : Seagull Performer.


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads
It sounds crude and hard and I do not like it to play ballads…

Add on : Collings does much better !


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 : Clearly my best acoustic for both tone and comfort though in the middle of the price continuum of my herd.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 and Eastman AC122ce…


----------



## Milkman

Well, it's not a guitar, but maybe this won't bother anyone.

I pulled this one down from the guitar cave and realized that it has never had a string change. I looked up the recommended set and of course, Long and McQuade (who sold them) doesn't have the set in stock. I put together a set of individual strings and it's fine.

This thing is so nicely made, it's really hard to believe it was made in Canada for the price they asked.

Seagull Merlin


----------



## gretsch4me

The Gibson J-15 came out today and it's been about a month since I strung this up with Monels. They continue to work their magic and make this guitar sing. Tuning stability is mighty impressive too.


----------



## mawmow

@Milkman : You could most probably order your strings directly from Godin, but you have to say in which tonality is your Merlin.

P.S. Sorry to be late, but COVID was drowning my energy… I hope coming back to play soon…


----------



## mawmow

Could you imagine a whole week for my acoustics to see me commute from my bedroom to the living room barely looking at them through the music room opened door ? Well, we finally reconnected today : We all shed a tear when I took the Godin 5th Avenue off the wall hanger ! I tuned it up, slowly made some basic stretching, then some scales and arpeggios and finally played « Alone », « Fields of Gold », « Did I tell you lately I love you » and « (Everything I do) I do it for You ». Oh ! What a moment it was !


----------



## gretsch4me

Whelp,

Down a couple of Martins to snag this: Gibson '61 ES330TDN Figured VOS Ltd. AMAZING!!!


----------



## Mooh

Just getting back to regular, as opposed to sporadic, practice after getting a cortisone shot in my left hand. Using nylons mostly for the moment and today it was mostly the Cervantes Crossover, though I notice it needs the action lowered a bit. Light classical, celtic, and hymns, and it's not too uncomfortable just fatiguing.


----------



## mawmow

It was Collings time.


----------



## munrodeo

My Martin 000-18. Couldn’t ask for A better companion to isolate with while at the cottage with COVID.


----------



## mawmow

munrodeo said:


> My Martin 000-18. Couldn’t ask for A better companion to isolate with while at the cottage with COVID.


Yeah ! A great companion !

I wish you get through easily (I felt such profound fatigue that I could not even look at my guitars…). Chicken & Noodle soup was my best friend ! Take care ! 

Today : Huss & Dalton Crossroads.


----------



## Mooh

Trying to get some time on steel strings now that my hand appears to be on the mend. Josh House slothead.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV tonight : COVID altered my hearing !
While the Huss & Dalton had appeared to me to sound « harder » this afternoon than usual, the Gibson appears to sound rounder, more complex and less stringy I used to hear it… Good or bad ? :-?


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> COVID altered my hearing !


Really? Wow!


----------



## Mooh

So after a long-ish break from it, the used Seagull folk that followed me home a couple of months ago came out. Yeah, the bloom is not off the rose, this is a super guitar. No bling, rather understated. A nice fingerstyle guitar though it takes hard strumming in stride too.


----------



## RonzoRif

Seagull S6


----------



## bw66

RonzoRif said:


> Seagull S6
> View attachment 435851


That's an odd looking S6!


----------



## mawmow

The Martins : OOO-18 and OODB Jeff Tweedy.
I would say they sound same as before…



Mooh said:


> Really? Wow!


I also suspected only yesterday night (binge of potato chips, BBQ Fritos and so…) that I had lost tasting ability : I confirmed the impression this morning with the nose in the coffee pot and in the vinegar jar : Did not smell anything ! Geeee ! I really used to « eat » (taste) with my eyes !!! I now only sense hot and cold. Not so bad since no particular odd taste would reduce my revived appetite !


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> The Martins : OOO-18 and OODB Jeff Tweedy.
> I would say they sound same as before…
> 
> 
> I also suspected only yesterday night (binge of potato chips, BBQ Fritos and so…) that I had lost tasting ability : I confirmed the impression this morning with the nose in the coffee pot and in the vinegar jar : Did not smell anything ! Geeee ! I really used to « eat » (taste) with my eyes !!! I now only sense hot and cold. Not so bad since no particular odd taste would reduce my revived appetite !


Wow. But congratulations for waking up on this side of the sod. This is good.


----------



## RonzoRif

bw66 said:


> That's an odd looking S6!


LMAO!!! Accidentally posted my daughters guitar which was taken to advertise for sale.
Fixed it!


----------



## mawmow

The Martins again… for a short while…

Golf in the fog this morning ! LOL


----------



## mawmow

Celtic trads on Guild F-30…


----------



## Mooh

Gold Tone "Irish Tenor" banjo and Beneteau 6 string.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 514ce and Collings OM1 playing Celtic pieces : Sound great !


----------



## gretsch4me

Had the Gibson J-15 out for a run. Sweetness!


----------



## Wardo

HD28V


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 514 and Collings OM1 again but playing renown melodies…


----------



## mawmow

LaPatrie Concert (nylon)


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1 with fresh strings… I love the sound with Elixir nano on this one !


----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer…

P.S. Eastman 122 AC yesterday…


----------



## Wardo

HD28V. 
Lottsa jams these last few weeks so using it most of the time.
Another one tomorrow outside and with a PA but I'm loud enough to get arrested w/out a mic ... lol


----------



## Mooh

Only the House cutaway today as I was too lazy to switch it up.


----------



## Tone Chaser

I picked up this 10 month old, used Mexican Player version a couple of days ago. I checked out the neck, fretwork, overall attention to detail and quality.

It had the same terrible setup that the other three examples that I have tried to play. Yesterday, I backed off the the strings, then the neck screws, and gave the set screw a quarter of a turn, then tighten the neck screws . I brought the strings back up to tune, giving them a stretch, tune, stretch, repeat, until I was satisfied.

The action as I received it was set at acoustic guitar on the high side. It is now just slightly below the low action setting for electric guitar. No buzz, good intonation, and now exceptionally pleasant to play. I still hate the original strings, that are still on the guitar, but will change those in a few more days.

I have played it through my Traynor Acoustic Master amp, my Fishman Aura, PRRI, Mesa Express Plus, and Katana 100 combo.

I am impressed and believe that I can get it to sound even better, with time, experience, and the right strings.

I have used various pedals, and it's a lot of fun. The Telecaster pickup is quite good, and drives amps, pedals surprisingly well. Even the middle lo fi, hi fi piezo setting is alright, but awesome with pedals, including drive pedals.

I believe it is heading towards keeper status for me.


----------



## Wardo

I like those neck set screws on fenders.


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1 to play some Country Blues and old Blues tunes.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18…

Still wonder about OM-21, M-36 or even CEO-7 : Oh GAS, please, leave me alone !


----------



## Mooh

I had one of these Simon & Patrick Woodland Pro Folk Mahogany HG guitars but sold it in a health and stupidity related purge. Then I missed it. So I bought another, picked it up this afternoon. As close to mint and used as you'll find. Solid mahogany all around. Needed a set-up bad. I had the Fishman Rare Earth humbucker so I installed it, and restrung with D'Addario XT lights. I'll eventually replace the nut and saddle with bone but for now the Tusq will do.










So yeah, this one.


----------



## Wardo

When I see all those guitars layin around in the background I realize that maybe I’m not that bad. However, I’m planning a stupidity related purge anytime soon.

I got one of them Fishman buckers a while back and it’s a nice pickup. I use it on a few different guitars for recording plug it into the board on its own channel along with the K&K coming out of the tail jack into another channel and a mic as well. Then blend them all in the mix.


----------



## Mooh

Wardo said:


> When I see all those guitars layin around in the background I realize that maybe I’m not that bad. However, I’m planning a stupidity related purge anytime soon.


We’re good for the economy, just not our own economy.


----------



## GuitarT

Put some miles on my old workhorse Yamaha FG-411SC today. Church gig this morning followed by a 3 1/2 hour rehearsal with my acoustic jam group for an event we're playing at next Saturday.


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OOO-18 again…

I was to take the Seagull Performer but the A string ivoroid tuner button broke in an attempt to tone to pitch.
I was to change these tuners anyway because they do not work as pleasantly as they used to.
I had to change the tuners on the 5th Avenue a few years ago since one totally gave up and now on this Seagull.
Both have sealed tuners that showed wear signs while trying to tune to pitch before the final insult.
This is the issue with these great affordable guitars, I guess the hidden part is a plastic cogwheel…


----------



## Mooh

@mawmow I ordered machine heads and buttons direct from the Godin website recently with satisfaction.


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> @mawmow I ordered machine heads and buttons direct from the Godin website recently with satisfaction.


I ordered tuners directly too some years for my Godin 5th Avenue and was more than satisfied, since they mistakenly sent three complete sets and did not want me to pay the extra set when I came back to disclose the mistake.

I could fortunately put the knobs of one of those sets for the 5th Avenue on the Seagull : I will change the whole mechanics next time I will change the string set.

Today, Martins OOO-18 and OODB. Both string sets show signs of aging and will be changed today. I will try Lifespan 2.0 on the OOO-18 as suggested by the professional guitar player at a local store. I will have to make a move anyway since I am on the verge to get out of my MSP4100 (discontinued) stock.


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1


----------



## mawmow

After checking the website, I brought my Martin OOO-18 along to compare with a Martin OM-21 and a CEO-7 they had at a local store.
The website was not updated : The OM-21 was gone.
I tried the CEO-7 after I got it to pitch: Nice little (OO size) beastie, but could not compete with my OOO-18.
Back home, got the Huss & Dalton Crossroads, and instantly forgot about the CEO-7 !

Have to challenge the M-36, some day…


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 514ce…


----------



## Wardo

HD28V as always .. lol


----------



## Mooh

The House cutaway and the Seagull S6+ Folk.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 514ce again… mind wandering toward Martin M-36… 

Then, the Guild F-30 later on… still thinking of the Martin M-36…


----------



## mawmow

The Guild F-30 again !
I do not play this little monster often enough…


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80 (nylon)


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO TV…


----------



## King Loudness

Been cutting a new record with dear Annabelle (my '67 D-18) but still finding time to write some additional songs outside of what's coming up next. This is one inspired by Dylan and TVZ...

W.


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 (nylon)


----------



## Mooh

Have a light schedule today that allows time for a little recording. Mostly Canadian instruments, these three and a Godin bass.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Today an electrician is installing a new main breaker panel so my house has no power. (Just a couple more hours to go.) So…what better day to have an extended acoustic session with my Thompson T3C? I just took a break to snap a couple of pictures. (and so my fingers don’t fall off!) 🙄


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue


----------



## Steadfastly

None. However, I got a new acoustic, an Alvarez MD60 a couple of months ago and I am taking it to Montreal with me tomorrow, so hoping to play it every day I am there. Here is a picture for y'all. I have also had a non-cutaway which I gave to my niece. they are very well made and sound very much like a Martin D18 for less than 1/3 the price.


----------



## Wardo

HD28V and LP 50s Standard. If I could only keep one guitar it would be those two.


----------



## mhan

Taylor 214CE


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80 (nylon) and Seagull Performer : Geee ! No real comparison possible !


----------



## Mooh

A lot of instruction so far today and little actual playing, but where I've needed to demonstrate I've used the '95 Beneteau 6 string or the 1916 Nordheimer piano. I don't teach piano but sometimes it's easier to use it to teach chord theory if I'm standing right there next to it.


----------



## Alex

Comparing thick and thin picks on a Santa Cruz OM.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB Jeff Tweedy…


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB and Aria AC-80 (nylon) : could make an interesting duo.


----------



## mawmow

The Aria AC-80 nylon again but with the Taylor 514ce : I am still amazed how this nylon projet compared to the steel folks ! 🤓


----------



## mawmow

Got the Taylor 510 dread out : I love the tone, but the 0,013 » strings… I should get those 0,0125 » Martins on…


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1 : So sweet !


----------



## mawmow

Guild F-30 Aragon and Martin OOO-18 : Which one would I bring to help test drive an M-36 ? Hummm…


----------



## mawmow

Same as yesterday…  Tired of playing same pop melodies weeks after weeks, I threw a look at my songbooks of classical music and got some on the sheet music stand for the next sessions…


----------



## Alex

PRS Tonare SE P20. "hacking" around the FM tune that a member posted. That right hand workout by Lindsey Buckingham is super tough.






- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## Mooh

The Beneteau is virtually always strung with D'Addario EJ16 or XT strings. The Dobro has EJ16 right now but is more often strung with D'Addario Flattops medium, and tuned down a semi-tone.


----------



## mawmow

Same Guild F-30 and Martin OOO-18 but reconnecting with classical music…


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert (nylon) going back to basics with progressive classical guitar exercises.


----------



## mawmow

Same LaPatrie nylon pursuing my journey through classical progressive pieces.


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 (nylon) to finish my way through the second book of progressive classical pieces…


----------



## Mooh

Pono 8 string tenor ukulele.


----------



## mawmow

Alvarez AP66ESB and Gibson L-OO TV playing exercises from the classical repertoire 
The Alvarez was in need of fresh strings…


----------



## Mooh

Mostly the House cutaway. I admit I was slow to bond with this guitar when I got it 12 years ago, but it became an essential part of my kit. Comfy and well balanced on my lap and in my ears, slick as mayo on linoleum to play, looks terrific even as it shows wear, and well, it was a gift from the Mrs and made by a former student so there’s the sentimental thing going on.


----------



## mawmow

Aria AC-80 nylon with new strings I put on yesterday.
I tied these at bridge with balls from an old folk set.


----------



## mawmow

Was tuning my Alvarez and Gibson when my mansion exploded… 
Sorry, too much red wine to end my golfing season made me kidding a bit !


----------



## Mooh

A restringing bee today so I have played several a little bit. Otherwise it’s been a mandolin and tenor banjo kind of day making practice samples for students.


----------



## mawmow

Pursuing classical studies on Alvarez AP-66 and Gibson L-OO…
Put them back in cases afterward.
Will take some others out tomorrow…
Will have plenty of time to play for the next six cold months…


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1… so far !


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce : Really love that big entry level Asian beast !


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads riding another classical pieces songbook :
It was years since I opened some and I now happily discover I can now quite easily play some pieces I probably never tried before because they would have seemed too complex to play them sight reading then.


----------



## Mooh

So far, today was my semi-regular day to see a piper with his chanter and electronic pipes, so it was a Beneteau, and a House slothead for that. Kala uke for two others, and likely whatever is at hand for the evening students.


----------



## Mooh

Finished off last night with the '08 House cutaway, so it was the one on hand first thing this morning to record a sample track for student use. Kind of under the weather today so it's likely I won't play a lot.


----------



## bw66

Mooh said:


> Finished off last night with the '08 House cutaway, so it was the one on hand first thing this morning to record a sample track for student use. Kind of under the weather today so it's likely I won't play a lot.
> 
> View attachment 443384
> View attachment 443385


I don't recall seeing the back of that one - she's purdy!


----------



## Mooh

bw66 said:


> I don't recall seeing the back of that one - she's purdy!


Josh had started it around '06 for a Canadian Guitar Show (it was in Odessa in those days) but didn't have it done in time so it sat on a shelf while he finished more important orders. Every time I was in his shop I'd look at the pieces, the neck and top weren't attached to the body yet, and finally asked him to finish it for me. However, around that time my appendix damn near killed me, I missed months of work, couldn't possibly buy the guitar, and cancelled the order...I thought. Meanwhile, the chancellor of the exchequer knew our financial situation better, countermanded my orders behind my back, and had Josh finish it for my 50th birthday. As I always say, marry an enabler.


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 (nylon).


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 
Yeah ! It has been a Martin weekend !


----------



## Mooh

Still feeling like a sack of shit so I haven't played much beyond proof reading arrangements. This filled the bill. La Patrie (Godin), way better than a mahogany b/s classical ought to be.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 514ce

I am trying James Taylor’s « sweetened tuning »
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2xnXArjPts
(High E: -3. B: -6. G: -4. D: -8. A: -10. E: -12)

And yeah ! It sounds great !


----------



## mawmow

Taylor’s 510 (dreadnough) and 514ce : Quite alike with notable exceptions since the 514 has a cedar top compared to Englemann spruce and 0,012 Elixir nano strings compared to 0,013 DR Dragon Skin.
The 510 seems to vibrate and project more : Only a matter of string gauge ?
Both were tuned to James Taylor’s « sweetened tuning ».

By the way, I am using Airyware software tuner for phones and tablets to tune to Taylor’s tuning, and as I cross checked with my « old » « polytune » tuner, I can get quite by the Taylor’s tuning according to the Airyware tuner on my iPad.


----------



## mawmow

Both Taylor’s agaain in James Taylor’s sweetened tuning to play some challenging Sor’s classical studies.


----------



## HIDDEN

Fender


----------



## mawmow

Guild F-30…
Tuning approximately to James Taylor’s « sweetened tuning » with my Poytune tuner lead the Guild to sound a bit like a Barbarie organ making classical music to sound as played in a shrine ! LOL

By the way, could you imagine playing in a shrine with an echo lasting fo thirteen seconds ? A band experienced that nightmare some fifty years ago.


----------



## Scottone

My '59 J50 has been out on the stand for a week now.


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1 still teasing some classical studies !


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads…


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-OO tackling some guitar arrangements of Bach’s pieces…


----------



## mawmow

LaPatrie Conert…


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 dread… 
Trying to decide if I like the Wichita Lineman tab I have or craft my own from other versions I have only chords in a fake book or staffs only on a music sheet…


----------



## Mooh




----------



## mawmow

Seagull Performer…


----------



## Mooh

Yesterday I kind of whored myself out to half the acoustic instruments I own, but this morning the first thing I picked up was the Kala tenor. Tuned CGDA (low to high), it's a fun little alternative to tenor banjo and mandolin as it too is tuned in fifths. It's a little shorter scale length than the Harmony/Stella so that fifth fret reach is a little easier, something that helped as I was recovering from trigger finger/tendonitis. You bet, a gift from Mrs. Mooh.


----------



## mawmow

In search of a competitive acoustic to compare with a Martin M-36, I played Taylor 510, Guild F-30 and Martin OOO-18 : The Taylor has the biggest body (in all dimensions) and longest scale, while the Martin is the smallest. Both the Martin and Guild wear 0,012 string gauge but the Taylor is a dread with 0,013 strings. All strings are different though.
Bottom line, the Guild could be the winner.


----------



## Tyler Savage

What did I play today? Same thing I play every day ... I work in Taylor R&D!

And I'm from Sudbury ON, so Taylor has some Canadian in em


----------



## mawmow

Martin OODB in drop D as Happy Traum’s DVD « Arrangements every guitarist should Know » drove me to, playing some arrangements in pop as well as classical music.


----------



## Mooh

I usually don't use the Seagull S6+ folk during lessons, but did this morning. This thing punches way above its weight.


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads in regular tuning and Martin OODB in drop D…


----------



## mawmow

Ramirez R-4 and Aria AC-80 in drop D nylons playing some classic pieces and some Sor’s studies


----------



## mawmow

Same nylons as yesterday also trying to chew some Traum’s arrangements in drop D…


----------



## Mooh

Dobro


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1 in standard tuning, then in drop D…


----------



## Mooh

All over the place today...Dobro, House cutaway, Cervantes crossover classical...couldn't really settle into a groove, but I don't mind.


----------



## mawmow

Collings in drop D, then Taylor 514ce in standard tuning.
Geeee… The Taylor sounded anemic after the Collings !


----------



## mawmow

Just the Collings in drop D to help Traum’s version of The Cuckoo in Dm…


----------



## Mooh

Gold Tone tenor banjo, Kala tenor ukulele, House cutaway. Not sure what the rest of the day looks like.


----------



## jdto

The 000-28 got some new strings today, so I had to give it some love.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 514 in standar tuning and Collings OM1 in Drop D playing some classical…
Should attack Xmas repertoire and so on soon…


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Taylor 514 in standar tuning and Collings OM1 in Drop D playing some classical…
> Should attack Xmas repertoire and so on soon…


Don't say Christmas yet. LOL


----------



## zontar

I played some fretless bass, but spent a good chunk of time with my 12 string today--haven't done that much lately--just a song or two here & there.
It's an S&P Woodland Cedar 12.


----------



## mawmow

Some Carulli, Giuliani and Sor studies… on Huss & Dalton Crossroads (OO body with steel strings) :
I know, it may sound weird !


----------



## mawmow

Some more classical pieces on LaPatrie Concert (nylon)


----------



## mawmow

Seagull performer in standard tuning, then in drop D and finally in rarely encountered EADF#BE to play some arrangements of old classical pieces…


----------



## mawmow

Thé Godin 5th Avenue to explore a new piece : How sweet it is to play on this little nice rat !


----------



## Mooh

Dobro, then restrung it with D'Addario Flattops.


----------



## mawmow

Mooh said:


> Dobro, then restrung it with D'Addario Flattops.


Going to play slide ? 

Martin OOO-18…

…and phone with internet/phone/tv company (to learn their mobile client space has dummy limitations !), then the banker to install two ways identification security. Progress they call it 
Let’s return to music !


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> Going to play slide ?


Some, but I love the sound of them on the resonator and they feel great under the fingers. The bonus is they're smooth as silk with a slide. I also use Chromes on electric guitar and bass a lot.


----------



## mawmow

@Mooh I still have a set or two as I had used some on a resonator too.
I had found they delivered a mellow sound on a regular acoustic.

Today : Martin OOO-18 again

I opened a songbook of classical pieces I had for a while but never played : I am now pleased to be able to play the four non consecutive strings « chords » that appear here and there on the tablatures.


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> @Mooh I still have a set or two as I had used some on a resonator too.
> I had found they delivered a mellow sound on a regular acoustic.
> 
> Today : Martin OOO-18 again
> 
> I opened a songbook of classical pieces I had for a while but never played : I am now pleased to be able to play the four non consecutive strings « chords » that appear here and there on the tablatures.


I agree, though they feel good.

Had the usual guitars in hand for lessons today but used the La Patrie Concert classical to work up the Passion Chorale (Bach). Not sure why I’ve never played it, I’ve known the tune all my life.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert nylon for a while…

Facing an older age problem as my eye glasses are eighteen months old now and sight reading playing becomes harder again since some smaller characters appear blurred again…


----------



## Mooh

I can commiserate, usually by the time I qualify for new glasses under my wife's benefit plan, I really do need them. My optometrist is also a musician and understands my needs well. Music stand/computer monitor distance trumps all other considerations. 

This morning, if there's not a weather cancellation, my violin/guitar duo has a short church gig. (We usually just play whatever we want and there will be a pianist/organist to accompany hymns, but it's the parish's annual jazz Sunday so we'll be playing almost exclusively swing jazz standards.) We most often share a music stand, not sure how that habit developed but we need to hear each other well, and since we're reading much of the time, it ensures that we have identical music and markings thereon. Since we both have declining eyesight, the stand moves closer as time passes, to the point where now we may have to go back to two stands so that we can get close enough to it to read. I suppose we could enlarge all the music but what a pain that would be.


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert again…

Yop ! The back of my right hand almost touches the music stand by now…


----------



## Mooh

Funny, the violinist brought it up this morning. We laughed. They’ve aged way more gracefully than me.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 514 ce working some classical music pieces and a tricky Wichita Lineman arrangement…


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 514 again, babbling through the old John Pearce tab book that arrived today.


----------



## Mooh

Yeah, the usual culprits pulling the usual heists. Messrs House, Beneteau, and Godin, luthiers at large.


----------



## mawmow

The Taylor 510 dreadnough sounded meh today : In need of new strings I guess…


----------



## Mooh

Guy shows up for his lesson yesterday with his Alvarez dreadnought tuned down to D standard with a real determination to play and sing through a few songs he's working on, including a rather good original. He capos as needed, and needed only a little advice on setting keys...all well and good. Since all I was adding musically was a bit of noodling here and there and some rhythm examples I didn't bother with the capo unless it was to raise standard, and instead grabbed the S&P folk for Eb standard, the House for standard, and the Beneteau for D standard as that's where they're usually tuned. We timed out before I got a bass out.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce… needs some action tweaking…
The neck had become dead straight during the Summer and the truss rod could not help, but the normal bow reappeared so that the new saddle remains too high… Could need some expert to have a look at it… :-/


----------



## mawmow

The Eastman AC122 again after I straightened the neck : I will have to lower nut and saddle anyway.


----------



## mawmow

Nylon day with my brother-in-law. He is a baryton singer in a medieval repertoire chorus. He fell in love with my LaPatrie Concert, Ramirez R-4 and modified Aria AC-80. 
I now have to find him a good nylon… He heard of a Cordoba C10… The «Cordoba world » is unfortunately unknown to me.
He owns a Kamouraska my « would try to become the wife » neighbor had bought to ask me for lessons thirty years ago…


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1…


----------



## mawmow

La Patrie Concert (nylon)…


----------



## mawmow

Nylon day again…

As my brother-in-law was born a week before Xmas and plan to retire as soon as possible (his mate did so last year), I played my three nylons today, and I plan to offer him the La Patrie Concert as a surprise gift !


----------



## keithb7

Several Taylor models. 314ce and up to the 800 series. This below here is the one I am leaning towards. 414ce-R SE. Made for L&M only. Brand new, in its case. Pick guard has a removable strip of clear poly over it. Showing bubbles.


----------



## mawmow

Like many of you guys, I guess, I opened the folder of my Xmas repertoire and played most of them on my 2014 Martin OOO-18.


----------



## mawmow

Same as yesterday…


----------



## Mooh

So far, a Beneteau, Dobro, House, Seagull, S&P, and the Nordheimer piano.

Edit: Gold Tone resonator bass, and the 12 string Beneteau. It was a busy day.


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads (definitely need to lower action at nut, especially low E) and Taylor 510.

My brother-in-law sent Me a Market Place address and ask me what I thought about the advertised La Patrie Concert (650$ reduced at 550$) that lives two hundred kilometers away… I answered I had sent the same model to Santa Claus for him, but he could come to take it from now on if he could not wait to find the case under our fire tree.  I then wrapped a red ribbon around the case ! Geeee ! I now feel so good !


----------



## Mooh

Tweaked the set-up on the slothead House, looked at the slothead S&P and thought to leave it alone for now. Nothing wrong with the House, I'd had it set-up for some heavy slide stuff a while back and just returned it to something closer to non-slide but down a semi-tone with Martin Monels.


----------



## Scottone

Trying to relearn some of my older tunes on the '59 LG3


----------



## Mooh

Just wrapping up some Sunday morning recording with the House slothead in D# standard and the Gold Tone reso bass.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 again but mostly Collings OM1, a wonderful tone for jingle music could I say !

My brother-in-law is on his way to get HIS NEW USED LaPatrie Concert… I wandered through my personal music books library and sorted out some I had bought that contained only staffs (no tablature) for him since he plays and sings reading music : A series of six books with progressive classical music pieces and two books of folk songs for easy guitar. He will have things to work and enjoy for years.


----------



## mawmow

Gibson L-00 TV 

My brother-in-law came yesterday.
He had brought an Hagstrom acoustic (made in China) he had bought new: it is mint, has a solid top and sounds good, but the saddle appeared to be shaved down though nobody had ever done any service on that guitar : Geee ! It had cost nothing to build the guitar with proper neck angle and saddle height !

So the La Patrie Concert has gone to a new home and deemed to be the best guitar in that home… so far…


----------



## Mooh

Just doing example recordings for students and amusing myself by using a different guitar for (almost) every one. So far 4 steel strings but I'm not done yet.

Edit. Did a wee solo on the mando-cello too.


----------



## Judas68fr

I played my Furch G21-CR today. I put a quick video up on YouTube to showcase it, here's a link to it:

My Furch G21-CR (2005)


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 514ce.
I realized the saddle had been shaved too much and I would reset the neck and change or craft a new saddle.


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads and Seagull Performer.


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton again, then Guild F-30…


----------



## iCGM

Played my newly acquired Furch Yellow Plus G - SP. An absolute joy to play, low action, extremely resonant and rich, and beautiful to boot!


----------



## Scottone

Been playing this colourful new member of the stable for the last few days.


----------



## Steadfastly

I have three acoustics with me on my trip to Montreal but I favour my new Recording King RO-318 the best.


----------



## mawmow

Guild F-30 again…


----------



## Mooh

Moon mandolin, and a couple of flattops.


----------



## iCGM

Playing this beauty today.


----------



## mawmow

Martin OOO-18 (2014)


----------



## mawmow

The OOO-18 again : What a great little beast it is !!!


----------



## Scottone

Martin 00-17 - still working through my stack of older original songs


----------



## mawmow

Scottone said:


> Martin 00-17 - still working through my stack of older original songs
> 
> View attachment 454316


I thought the pic showed an OO-15… How does the differ ?


----------



## Scottone

mawmow said:


> I thought the pic showed an OO-15… How does the differ ?


The 00-15 is a modern designation which didn't exist when this was produced (1950). There were vintage 0-15's which are a bit smaller I believe.


----------



## Scottone

Have the big gun out today - 1959 J50


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce : Great affordable beast ! 
It is unfortunate they do not build it anymore !


----------



## Mooh

These two, mostly just proof playing tunes for lessons and some stuff I've written for myself. They're kind of my number one and number two acoustics.


----------



## Scottone

Switch back to the department store guitars today  Early 60s Harmony H165 rebuilt by Scott Baxendale (x-bracing, neck reset, new frets, etc).


----------



## mawmow

The Eastman AC122ce again but re-trying some thumb and finger picks I bought years ago : I definitely prefer my naked fingers and thumb since I have clearly better feeling and control !


----------



## Scottone

mawmow said:


> The Eastman AC122ce again but re-trying some thumb and finger picks I bought years ago : I definitely prefer my naked fingers and thumb since I have clearly better feeling and control !


I've never had any luck with those fingerpicks either  If I was playing shows I might try to figure it out but the bare fingers are fine for home playing.


----------



## Mooh

Godin La Patrie Concert, cedar and mahogany. Otis standing guard.


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> The Eastman AC122ce again but re-trying some thumb and finger picks I bought years ago : I definitely prefer my naked fingers and thumb since I have clearly better feeling and control !


I use a thumbpick for fingerstyle, but fingerpicks catch on the strings with a frail/downstroke so I’ve never used them, not even on banjo.


----------



## mawmow

Collings OM1
That da..ed Martin M-36 was still haunting my mind… So I helped myself and froze the dough in my bank account yesterday ! And I thought I would better send some money to some charitable services and hope it could help make me a better man ! Don’t you think so ?  The truth is my budget had always been written with red ink until age fifty and I never though I could have enough money in bank to « afford » some sharing, but the wind blowed another song wrote with bold black ink characters in 2022, so…


----------



## Mooh

Dobro.

[Edit: I didn't mean to post the tacky digital art, but on the iPad I couldn't tell the photo from the "art".]


----------



## mawmow

The Collings OM1 again teasing easy medieval pieces !


----------



## mawmow

Huss & Dalton Crossroads


----------



## Mooh

Just had a nice short recording session with a former student, he on his Gibson 339, me on my House cutaway.


----------



## mawmow

The Huss & Dalton again… Renaissance pieces today (Xmas pieces yesterday)


----------



## Mooh

Finished off yesterday's project by adding a better rhythm guitar part, still with the House, and bass using the Gold Tone resonator bass. The lead player likes to do an annual recording for friends and family, so I give him some help.


----------



## mawmow

The Martin OODB in drop D to play some other Renaissance pieces today


----------



## Mooh

I like Breton An Dro dance tunes on any acoustic but the twelve string sounds cool with them.


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122… sounds great !


----------



## gretsch4me

Having a go on the SP000-16R. Still in tune, still sounds super sweet after languishing for about 3 months.


----------



## mawmow

Again in the Renaissance repertoire with the Martin OODB in drop D and the Eastman mostly capo II in std tuning.
Already did put the seasonal repertoire back on the shelf…


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 510 (dread)...


----------



## mawmow

2007 Taylor 514ce…


----------



## mawmow

The 514 again… I guess I will tune it to DADGAD soon since I feel an alternate tunings appeal ! 
And the Guild F-30 would return to CGDG(A/C)D with 0,013 strings.
The Seagull Performer will probably go to Open D and the Alvarez to Open G
And my Ramirez nylon to Drop D, while the Aria would stay in standard tuning.
I would still have enough folks in standard !


----------



## Wardo

HD-35, D-18 and HD-28V. Restrung all of them.


----------



## mawmow

Classical pieces on nylons : Aria AC-80 in Drop D and Ramirez R-4 in standard tuning.


----------



## Mooh

Like the last few days, I've played mostly piano and ukulele with, and to entertain the grandkid, watch them watch me, watch them dance about, listen to their first pitched notes. Biggest high since...ever.


----------



## iCGM

Just cleaned and restrung the Furch G-SP with D'Addario XS Lights (trying them out after a recommendation). Lovely tone in that guitar! Nothing inspires like a restrung guitar


----------



## Tone Chaser

The last couple of hours just flew by enjoying some playing time this 2005 Epiphone Masterbilt.


----------



## mawmow

Still tackling those Renaissance pieces… I played back to back two extremes of the worth value spectrum, the 
Seagull Performer CW QIT (D'Addario EXP-16 strings) worth a bit more than 10% of the 
Collings OM1 (Elixir nano strings) : The brassy sound of the Seagull appears to me to serve better some of those pieces… 
But the Seagull will not push the Collings out since I still plan to give the Seagull to a grand-nephew…


----------



## iCGM

Spent a few hours with “Goose” tonight.


----------



## Mooh

Mostly Beneteau and House flattops, and a Moon mandolin. Worked on lesson prep for the new year so whatever was on hand sufficed for test playing arrangements. Most interesting arrangement was setting the fiddle tune Ashokan Farewell for the bagpipes (I don't play, but one of my students comes to me for arrangements and timing stuff). It's not much more effort to transcribe, or make the computer transcribe, a tune for other instruments so while I was at it I banged out the same for mandolin and guitar.


----------



## mawmow

Martin day (OOO-18 standard tuning and OODB in drop D) to tease those Renaissance pieces over an over again !


----------



## mawmow

The OOO-18 playing some classical pieces…


----------



## mawmow

Took the Godin 5th Avenue off the hook for a moment (this one is so decorative I dare hang it to the wall), but turned to the Guild F-30 continuing my journey through (basic today) classical pieces…


----------



## mawmow

Eastman AC122ce and Guild F-30 breaking some of my natural teeth on some Bill Piburn’s arrangements : That guy really knows how to throw in barely playable fingerings to turn a simple song in a complex piece ! 
I will finish my exploration of that songbook tomorrow… and most probably throw it back on the bookshelf !


----------



## mawmow

Went Celtic on Guild F-30 and Eastman AC122ce… 
Postponed Piburn’s arrangements songbook…


----------



## Mooh

Just a mess of instruments about the place as I finally get some recreational playing and recording going. Been on X-mas holiday for a week and a half and done virtually nothing creative until today. The usual stuff I mention in this thread but mixing them up a bit for recording.


----------



## mawmow

Taylor’s 510 and 514ce : The dread has bigger strings and sounds a bit more, but the orchestra is softer for both hands fingers…


----------



## mawmow

Taylor 514ce and Collings OM1, both with Elixir nano strings.
The Collings sounds a little clearer, but the Taylor remains satisfying.


----------



## Ship of fools

Played my baby and now paying the price for it but it was worth the pain.


----------



## mawmow

OO day : Gibson L-OO and Huss & Dalton Crossroads

Was playing a piece wandering over 5th, 7th and 8th fret where my pinky would skip to 9th fret because of the shorter scale… :-/


----------



## mawmow

Godin 5th Avenue and Alvarez AP66 (all-Mahogany) parlor.


----------



## mawmow

Alvarez AP66 and Huss&Dalton Crossroads : interesting comparison. The all-Mahogany Alvarez parlor miss sustain but the strings are almost worn out.


----------



## Mooh

Since I've been off work for the school break I haven't hardly touched the guitar I generally use for instruction, but I thought I should check it over today for use next week. Like every guitar that fills that role, it's getting a little beat up, but it's structurally sound, and the strings are okay for now. The finish is some sort of weird waterborne type that the builder isn't using anymore...you can see why.

2008 Joshua House cutaway.


----------



## mawmow

2007 Taylor 514ce and 2014 Martin OOO-18 : Interesting how they compare depending on the piece played.


----------

